# Dual Areoponic Cabinet, Ceramic Metal Halide



## cruzer101 (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome to my Dual Cabinet grow. One just wasn't enough.

For those of you who were following my previous journal I will spare you the cabinet build
I posted it here for those of you who are interested. Dual Cabinet Build​ 
This journal will be loaded with pics and explainations of what I am doing, 
You can see for yourself (along with me) if it works.​ 
Yes, I know I started this in my led/t5/400w cabinet journal but things have changed and I figure it is time for a new journal.​ 
Feel free to make any positive comments or suguestions as well as any questions you may have.​ 
I have been growing hydroponics in a cabinet for a while now and once I got it right I go and try something different.
So now it is aeroponics. I got a bigger cabinet and set it next to my old one. Heres the setup.​ 



 




 
This first go aound I am testing a new light.​ 
Phillip&#8217;s new Ceramic Metal Halide. It&#8217;s got it all and then some. 
Largest wattage available is 400 watts. Works on 400w Magnetic HPS ballast.​ 




 
Full Spectrum bulb at 4000k 400 watts. I have flowered with a standard Metal Halide at 4000K before and 
got great results. My first grow with Water farms was 400W MH in the center. This is suppose to be much better then that.​ 



 
See how it covers the UV 400nm spectrum, that&#8217;s just as strong as the deep red.
I think I will get better pics with this too

Dual Cabinet Grow #1

Date: 07-04-09
Genetic: White Widow (WW), Train Wreck (TW)
Plant Age: 2 weeks
System: Aero tub
Grow Medium: Air

Lighting Conditions 

Lighting: Sunblaze T5 HO 8000 lumens/CFL x4 
Distance: 4 in.
Cycle: 18/6

Environmental Conditions

Temperature: 86 high 75 low
Humidity: 35%
Ventilation [out]: 80 cfm
Ventilation [in]: passive
Heater: NA
Air Conditioner: NA
Odor Control: NA

Water Conditions

H20 Type: Distilled
Reservoir Aeration: 180gph waterfall
Reservoir Size: 7 gal
Temperature: 70 degree
pH: 5.8
TDS content [PPM]: 220

Feeding Solution

Nutrient Solution: GH Flora Nova Grow
Nutrient Levels: 150ppm
Additives: GH Floralicious, Nitrozine
Additive Levels: 70ppm
Foliar Feed: N/A

Plant Health / Stats: Good

Plant Height: 2 to 4 inches
Bud Density: N/A
Trichome Production: N/A
Internode Spacing: NA


Object: 
To get these dam things to grow. Then weed out WW males, if any.
Take clones from TW for mothers then flower.

Tools







I am looking at constant monitoring meters, but this is what I got for now. 

Nutrients for the entire grow







On the left GH veg nutrients. The right Flower, I think I get a better flush in the end with organic.

Yesterday they went in the system. Happy 4th of July.
I was short one widow so I got the temp probe there. 

Left side







Right side













I am using the sunblaze T5 for now. It has four of the 20 watt HO bulbs.







Out temp is root temp.
Wish me luck.​


----------



## phreakygoat (Jul 6, 2009)

good luck! i am strapping myself in for this one, ready to see this shit take off!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 6, 2009)

Good to see ya made it goat,

T minus 9 and counting...​


----------



## wannabee (Jul 6, 2009)

looks like you've got your system down pat. i'll be following along. thanx for sharing all the information. i can use all the help i can get.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 6, 2009)

wannabee said:


> looks like you've got your system down pat. i'll be following along. thanx for sharing all the information. i can use all the help i can get.


Welcome gonnabee,

With a site like this you will be there in no time. My first cabinet grow was eight months ago. With the help of RUI members I learned quite a bit.

Feel free to ask any questions.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 7, 2009)

Here is a quick video I took on the fourth I forgot to post.
PPM 215, pH 6.0, temps 84° water 68°

[youtube]R56OfPbYlEE&hl=en&fs[/youtube]

Mu ha ha ha​


----------



## badbert (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm pulling up a chair!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey bert,

Welcome​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 7, 2009)

Today I noticed the plugs were dry again so I added a couple sprinkler heads to the PVC line. I am glad I didn't glue it. 

Then I checked on the roots. They been in there a couple days now.

When I transplanted these most of the roots were stuck to the cube.
On some I picked the roots away from the cube with a toothpick.

Here is one I did not clear the roots from the cube. They died off.







Here is one I did. It's getting a much better start.







Note to self, pick da roots.

Left side WW







Right side TW















I guess it is time to pull the humidifier.


.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 8, 2009)

I noticed ph was up to 6.5 I dropped it to 5.8
The water temp is 66° I cant get it any higher unless I shut off the compressor. I guess thats ok. 
The additional sprayers got the cubes real wet so I changed the cycle to 5 min on and 20 min off. 
I think I got it balanced now. Although there really isn't any roots in there now to draw water the 
water level hasn't changed. I was expecting more evaporation.

pics
7-7-09







I moved the light up for the pic. ( I got those yo yo hangers. )


7-9-09







Yea, see the leaves starting to point up? 
Cool.

I am trying to get root growth so I really don't need the HID lighting yet. I guess about 
two weeks of this. Then I will fire up the CMH and veg for about three weeks then flower 
for eight or nine.

I think I will make a new sig pic out of that shot. 
.
​


----------



## Earl (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for sending me the link

Your cabs looks very stealthy.

I wouldn't worry about the rez temp being too low,
as long as it doesn't freeze.

66º is perfect for sea level and low nute loads.

Some guys in Canada run their rez' in the 50's

Cooler nutes will hold more D.O.

More DO makes for faster, healthier growth.

I'll enjoy watching your grow.


----------



## phreakygoat (Jul 9, 2009)

wow legit video. loving the setup, remind me of your total cost to build the aero set?


----------



## wannabee (Jul 9, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Welcome gonnabee,
> 
> With a site like this you will be there in no time. My first cabinet grow was eight months ago. With the help of RUI members I learned quite a bit.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions.​


Thanks for the nice welcome, preciate that lil cruzer there.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 9, 2009)

Earl said:


> Thanks for sending me the link
> 
> Your cabs looks very stealthy.
> 
> ...


Cool, I will be doing the D.O.
(now I gotta figure out what that is)

I plan on nute loads of 5 to 600 in veg and 7 to 800 in flower.
Or you you think I am a little low with this type of grow. 
I read people hitting 1600 even 2000 

Another thing I would like your opinion on. Epsom salts.
I read you should use it twice in a grow. 
Middle of rapid growth and middle of flower. What do you think?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 9, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> wow legit video. loving the setup, remind me of your total cost to build the aero set?


The aero set was nothing bro, like $15 bucks for the tub and $10 for 1/2 in PVC, then the 2 inch pots were like a buck a piece. The sprinkler heads or jets I got a couple different ones but that wasnt more then $10 The drains were $20, The 1 1/2 PVC was about $20 for all the fittings and extentions. 

So for about a hundred bucks you can build one. Go for it dude!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 9, 2009)

wannabee said:


> Thanks for the nice welcome, preciate that lil cruzer there.


 
Pull up a chair.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 10, 2009)

7-9-09

Temps 75° canopy, 69° root zone.
water temp 62°
Ph 6.2 Backed to 5.7
PPM 240


Going under...







I took these shots right after a cycle. I got the sprayers right on them now. You can see the angle they are on.

Heres the other side. Center is the empty one, otherwise we got roots.








I had heard about the green jets but couldnt find them. I got the red and blue from local garden supply. 
.
​.


----------



## Earl (Jul 10, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Cool, I will be doing the D.O.
> (now I gotta figure out what that is)
> 
> I plan on nute loads of 5 to 600 in veg and 7 to 800 in flower.
> ...


D O = dissolved oxygen
As temp increases 
the amount of DO the solution can hold 
is diminished.

Also as the salinity increases the DO decreases.
Nutes are salt, and therefore more nutes = less DO.

I do not recommend using epsom salt for hydro.
It didn't help my grow and it is not easy to apply.

If you need extra Magnesium,
you should use a product design for hydro,
like botanicare Cal Mag PLus.

Keeping the nute loads low will give you better buds at the end.
Too high of a nute load will dry out your buds.


----------



## cutman (Jul 10, 2009)

hey cruz looking nice iv got my front row seat see ya at the show..


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 10, 2009)

Earl said:


> D O = dissolved oxygen
> As temp increases
> the amount of DO the solution can hold
> is diminished.
> ...


Good to know, seems like most of the aero grows I have checked out needed a boost at some time.
Cool, I get to add another item to my nute arsenal. 







By the way, do nutes have a shelf life? That GH stuff is almost a year old.
It stays cool most of the time but a couple months out of the year it like 85° in there. 
The budswell sure doesn't stink like it did when it was new. But it is a possibility my 
old growing partner watered it down before I got it back from him.

.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 10, 2009)

cutman said:


> hey cruz looking nice iv got my front row seat see ya at the show..


Glad to see you made it man.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 10, 2009)

7-10-09

Temps 80° canopy, 74° root zone.
water temp 64°
Ph 5.8
PPM 230

OK Its has been about a week, everything looks good. The one plant, that TW in the center still hasn't sprouted roots 
and doesn't look as good as the others but I'm Happy. I think I am out of the woods for now.































Well now they have rooted I will back off an the amount of my posts. save you guys all those emails, lol

Next update in a week. 
I am going to the lake and my bud who is growing the Dream Team will look in on them while I am gone.
That reminds me he brought pics.

Oh Earl, I got two stinky Widow clones growing outside this summer. They are about four feet tall right now. 
Just starting to bud. 

Heres a shot. (The two big ones on the right)








I kept records in case you were interested. 







They are growing along with five Super Silver Haze we made an outdoor scrog. 

The Dream Team. 
Time for an update, Heres some pics I got. (Pics from 7-08-09)




















We had a place to grow but the lighting was poor. So we stretched these silver haze fem females 
up about 5 1/2 feet and screened them.They look big now, and still have a month veg to go.
I started them in march in the small cab.

It's getting warmer so we water twice a week now and feed once.

Cool huh.​.


----------



## budsmoker706 (Jul 11, 2009)

Cruzer thanks for the invite to your thread. Like I said I love the setup. I may have to save up some money and run a system like urs. 

I cant wait to see how your grow comes along in the coming weeks.


----------



## mrfloaty (Jul 11, 2009)

easy  cruzer101

just been reading your grow room set up and now this link, well inpressed with your ingenius adaption of things, such as your fridge cooling system THAT WAS FANTASTC so i 2 have pulled up a seat and ready to see what happends, question for you though whats the general rule of thumb with the depth of the areo box for the roots, and how tall do you expect the ladies to grow in hight? as i tried doing a simmala set up but using bubble ponics instead of areo but had problems with root tangling with the lack of depth in my tank, but saying that it worked really well.

keep up the good work .....


----------



## cutman (Jul 17, 2009)

heres my out side ladys


----------



## cutman (Jul 17, 2009)

hey go check other pic cruz. getting close bud. lol but thai sunk seem like its going to take a couple more weeks than the others


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 17, 2009)

7-17-09

Temps 86° canopy, 78° root zone.
water temp 74°
Ph 6.4 Backed to 5.7
PPM 210

Its getting warmer in there. There night temp is about the same as day. 
I run my lights at night so you have the heat of the lights but the cooler air. This is summer and the temps outside have
been in the high nineties but the vent from under the room stays about eight to ten degrees cooler. 
So that works good.

I turned the thermostat up to 3 in the res we will see what we get overnight. 
I am sure I can get it down.

I was gone a week so my bud took care of them for me. Kept the Ph in line and topped off 
the res with RO water. Only needed a gallon or so. Did a great job. I didn't mention water temp 
to him so I made that adjustment today. I am lucky to have a friend like that.

The stalks on all but a few of them seem small to me but I am happy with the growth. 
inter node spacing is starting to get further apart. like half inch. Maybe the CMH will go up a little sooner. 
All of there roots are just touching the bottom now. so thats been two weeks.

WW







TW















This is probally the bigest one.







I plan on adjusting the jets soon so they hit more of the root system. The rooter cubes are moist and I think it is time.







I will take the plants that have the largest root system and move them to the front of the system because the drains are in the back.


.​


----------



## phreakygoat (Jul 18, 2009)

got your shit in check i see, plants are looking sweet. those root shots are crazy.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 18, 2009)

mrfloaty said:


> question for you though whats the general rule of thumb with the depth of the aero box for the roots, and how tall do you expect the ladies to grow in hight?


Hey floaty,

Thanks for the input. The depth of the aero box was the question I pondered for quite a while. 
As far as I can tell there really is no rule of thumb in regards to depth.

I found most systems were built in a much deeper tub. Say fifteen inches or so. I figured I 
didn't have the room. Then I saw a system built by stinkbud out of square 4" tubes. 
To me the drain looked to small.

Then I found a journal where plants were grown in 4 inch tubes. The plants got about 3 feet 
tall and the roots went down the tube to the res. (Earls grow) so I figured 7 inches would be tall enough. 
I really dint know yet. I am sure the roots will follow the water to the drains. My plan is to lift one side 
at a time and move the roots every couple days. Maybe a screen of some kind will help. I have quite 
a bit more height than I had before but I still think I am going to screen the canopy. (scrog)

If this works like I have planed, The roots will fill the tub about halfway and the height after screening 
them will be about 2 feet, without the screen about 3 feet.
I know people have had plants strangle each other because they were planted too close but I think I can pull this off. 

I believe the reason the plants strangled each other was because they were fighting for the 
available water. If I give them enough water there wont be that problem.

Stick around and we will see.

Good question though.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 18, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> got your shit in check i see, plants are looking sweet. those root shots are crazy.


I hear ya man, I love the root porn.​


----------



## cutman (Jul 18, 2009)

i would think if they do they would put an exsperation date on them. im just thinking how long did the solutions stayed in where house before making it to the store for sale. but thats my 2 cents.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 18, 2009)

cutman said:


> i would think if they do they would put an exsperation date on them. im just thinking how long did the solutions stayed in where house before making it to the store for sale. but thats my 2 cents.


Hum, good point man. I didn't think of that.
So I guess they are alright as long as I kept them in a cool dry place like the label says 

Thanks.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 19, 2009)

7-19-09

I checked the res temp and by turning up the thermostat to three I got it down to 68° I was going to wait until 
next week to start feeding grow nutrients but I changed my mind. Today I did a res change and added nutes.

Temp 86, res 68° 
Nutrient Solution: GH Flora Nova Grow
Nutrient Levels: 300ppm
Additives: GH Floralicious
Additive Levels: 70ppm

Total PPM 370

They seem to be doing fine under the current lighting. 
I will switch to the CMH on Sunday and increase nutes to 500ppm. 
For now I want to let them get used to the nutes.
​


----------



## snow4aaron (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Cruizer, I just start my first grow and journal. Come check it out!

*Snow4aaron's 1st Grow 400HPS White Widow/White Deisel *


----------



## cutman (Jul 19, 2009)

man my ladys are getting top heavy had to wire evey thing up so they wouldnt fall over.I mean buds are getting bigger but stems dont seem to be very strong. hell they had fans on them all there life. hmmm,


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey aaron,

Looking good I checked it out today.

Congrats man.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 20, 2009)

7-20-09​[youtube]BkKVam37TKc&hl[/youtube]​


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 20, 2009)

Looking good dude, subscribed

Do those ceramic metal halide bulbs work with 400 watt digital ballasts or only magnetic ballasts? Thanks man


----------



## wannabee (Jul 20, 2009)

ooh, yes what nude roots you have there, lol looking good, nice setup. it seems like a calm environment for the babies.


----------



## cutman (Jul 20, 2009)

heres my buck were do i put it lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 21, 2009)

> Do those ceramic metal halide bulbs work with 400 watt digital ballasts or only magnetic ballasts? Thanks man


Hey Tom, Glad to see ya made it. 
Manufacture says magnetic, From what I understand they will fire on a digital but not work for long. 
I have seen a 600w dual bulb from another manufacture that runs on a digital. You thinking about moving up?



> it seems like a calm environment for the babies.


Yes, it is. the right temp, a slight breeze and they like classic rock.




> heres my buck were do i put it lol


Quarters in the slot, you know where it is. ​


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking good.Im curious to see how these cmh's work.I will be sticking around to see how that goes.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 21, 2009)

7-21-09

Temps 80/68°
ph up to 6.2 back to 5.8
ppm down to 330

I am starting to see more spacing between nodes then I want on the trainwreck.







I moved the light up for the shot. I been keeping it about 4 in away. Maybe time to switch lights.
.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 21, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking good.Im curious to see how these cmh's work.I will be sticking around to see how that goes.


Welcome Widow,

You and me both. I was looking at high power leds and ended up with this.​


----------



## Earl (Jul 21, 2009)

I just saw the pictures of the outdoor grow.

We've been smokin alot the last few days,
trying all of these samples,
and I'm kinda in a fog.

We had:
Widow Cindy, grown with Pure Blend Pro (Best flavor)
Stinky Widowcindy grown with Advanced Nutrients(best flavor WC)
Stinky Widowcindy grown with Fox Farm(Good buzz, above Honorable Mention)
Stinky Widowcindy grown with Ionic (Best bag appeal WC)
NorthernBerry grown with Ionic (Non entry)
ChemoCindy grown with AN (non entry, just smokin)
Thai Cross (non entry)
 Grinder Keif (MMmmm)



Look for your sample soon.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Earl,

I guess you are in a fog. I sent you a sample a couple weeks ago along with the nute mix I used. GH grow and FF flower 



> Hey Cruzer the box got here today.
> 
> Very nice job.
> I am stoned.
> ...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 21, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Welcome Widow,
> 
> You and me both. I was looking at high power leds and ended up with this.​


High power led?I was looking into that but found the price too much so I will just stick with my 400 hps until I make adjustments to get the 1000 watt hps.can't wait to see how they look when you flip.I'm curious to see how mh yeilds to hps.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 21, 2009)

Dam, a bit of a setback today.

I moved the water jets so they just hit the lower portion of the roots and crashed out. 
12 hours later I check them and they are drooping. I have to assume its not enough water. 
I moved the jets down because I thought the rooter cubes were a little too moist and it 
may cause problems at the base of the stock.

I changed it back. I sure they will pull through but I think I killed some roots.
Maybe the T5 just is not enough to keep the rooter cubes at the right moisture level. 
I am switching to the CMH now not only for the penetration power but to keep the tops 
of the cubes a little dryer. I am going to get larger CFL's today too.

Trial and error, thats how I learn. 
I don't know why but I need to do something myself before I really believe it.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 21, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> High power led?I was looking into that but found the price too much so I will just stick with my 400 hps until I make adjustments to get the 1000 watt hps.can't wait to see how they look when you flip.I'm curious to see how mh yeilds to hps.


Same here. For what I believe would get a decent crop I would need to spend like $800 and that is just to much.

Then I stumbled across this new Ceramic Metal Halide bulb that runs off a hps ballast. I was amazed at the spectrum it covers. 
I figured what the hell, just bombard them with the whole spectrum and they can use what they need. So basically this bulb 
covers the spectrum of a HPS as well as a MH. On top of that it covers the UV spectrum. Its rated at 4000k

Well the ad says it does. We will see.

Thanks for the imput.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah I'm kind of the same way.people can tell me but I have to witness it first hand before I change up.but that's how u learn.good luck


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Jul 21, 2009)

hey man , nice setup u got goin, im curious to see how that light bulb of urs works out in flowering. gj man


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks guys,

This will be the first grow and I am starting from seed. 
The rest of the grows will all be clones and there will be no rooter cube to deal with.

Also I am not sure of the positioning of the bulb. I plan on screening them at about 1 foot. 
In the past I ran the screen up on the sides like a stadium and had the light horizontally 
but from front to back. I believe I used more of the available light that way.

Another idea I have is to hang it vertically and screen a coliseum shape but you got to start somewhere.​


----------



## Earl (Jul 22, 2009)

Pm me your address for the sample.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 22, 2009)

7-22-09

Temps 82 res 60
Ph 5.7
ppms 320

Outdoor temps dropped 10° so the res temp dropped 8°
Adjusted the thermostat to #2

I must have lowered the Ph more then I thought yesterday because it was at 5.7 
I assume they are still recovering when I looked at the roots today the upper part 
of them was a darker color the the lower.

Last night I removed the sunblaze T5's and fired up the CMH. Then changed the small CFL's 
to larger ones. Now I have four 26 watt at 2700K CFL's along with the 400w at 4000k.
Every plant is getting at least 2000 lumen's at this height.

After 8 hours I didn't notice any difference in temps with more wattage but the tops of the 
rooter cubes are a bit dryer so that worked good.

They still have a bit of a droop. My watering cycle is at 5 min on and 30 min off. That was 
working fine before I messed with it so I will keep it there for now and see what happens.

WW







TW
















Funny thing about the lighting, in the picture it looks like less light. Believe me it's not. 

Still the drooping though. Any suggestions?
.​


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 22, 2009)

Good looking set up there with the cooltube and everything.What fan are u using to exhaust it?.The plants in the corner look like they are leaning for the mh light.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey Widow,

I have a 4" duct fan attached to the left side of the tube. I cut the housing back a couple inches 
so its hard to see but it is pushing about 110 CFM.

Yea, I noticed the gals on the outside were leaning toward the CMH. I picked up larger CFL's and 
got them in now. I figured this would happen while small. I hope once they are a few inches larger 
and I can raise the light the mylar will reflect more light and they will straighten up some.

I am more concerned with the drooping of the TW right now. I really don't think it is a light issue. 
Maybe the nutrients are too cold/low? I dont know.

Cool, Thanks for the input.​


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 22, 2009)

It could be from the water getting below normal temps.Hopefully they will perk back up.Also check for any salt build ups.


----------



## cutman (Jul 22, 2009)

Give it some time, bet they will perk up, with the 400 lite up, a little stressed, They look good for what i can see. In there growth it seems faster. So there a plus there. Im harvesting soon then im changing over. Think the Thai is going to take longer.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 22, 2009)

Good input guys,

No Widow, no salt buildup. Believe me I know what that looks like. I had a mountain once.



> Give it some time, bet they will perk up, with the 400 lite up, a little stressed,


Yea, Thats probably it. I guess I am being anal about this first time around. I just got back from the hydro store with some Cal Mag. I gave the res about half whats recommended. 15 ml brought the ppms up to 390 Figured it couldn't hurt. Then I rotated them and increased the water on time from 5 min to 10 min.

Maybe I should have titled it "Dual analponics grow" lol.
I guess I will just burn one and chill.

Oh yea, That Tahi will take longer but you got a nice harvest there Cutman.

.​


----------



## cutman (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks cruz. just can get better after all the trile and errors. but thanks. you kinda sound like me when we first started. worried about this worrie about that, you done your job now lets watch them grow up to gather. i dont know shit about what your doing so we are learning together. just that you get to do it first lol. that way when its my turn youll have all the bugs worked out im sure, witch will make it easyer for me. and yes i would like your help on the sig...


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey cruzer how did you go about cutting the housing on the inline duct booster fan? That would be pretty awesome if I could cut down the size of my 6 incher


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 22, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Hey cruzer how did you go about cutting the housing on the inline duct booster fan? That would be pretty awesome if I could cut down the size of my 6 incher


 I forgot to ask that question


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 22, 2009)

cutman said:


> thanks cruz. just can get better after all the trile and errors. but thanks. you kinda sound like me when we first started. worried about this worrie about that, you done your job now lets watch them grow up to gather. i dont know shit about what your doing so we are learning together. just that you get to do it first lol. that way when its my turn youll have all the bugs worked out im sure, witch will make it easyer for me. and yes i would like your help on the sig...


 
I just sent a pm but it looks like you got it man.

Cool
I think you need a space though. then it would be the name of your grow.
You can also type a word in the edit box, highlight it, then click the little world icon and put the link there.
That makes that word the link.


workin on the bugs...


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 22, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Hey cruzer how did you go about cutting the housing on the inline duct booster fan? That would be pretty awesome if I could cut down the size of my 6 incher


Yea when you don't have much space a few inches makes a big difference.

Take a look at it man, you can probably trim it back.

I looked where the fan blade was and cut it off there. I think I used a hack saw. You could maybe use some tin snips and cut in on an angle and cut around until you cut it off. do it a few times till ya get it even. Then I drilled a hole and added a long cord to mine because I hang it.

I went a little short though. if you look from the side you can see blade, it hits the ducting when there is a sharp bend so keep that in mind.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks like better pics to come. I just won the ebay auction.

Cannon Powershot S2 IS 5mp with super micro settings.
larger movie size, Optical image stabilized zoom and more.

All the point and shoot 10 mp I found didnt have the good macro.

I got the camera, lens cover, strap, cord and 16mb card for $120 shipped.
Sells for like $350 check it out: Amazon Link

I was so happy with the deal I also bought a trypod lol.
Now I got the utube account I will post more videos.


Mu ha ha ha​


----------



## phreakygoat (Jul 23, 2009)

more videos! maybe even a time lapse?
btw, sweet website. very pro. bust a link for the kids.


----------



## cutman (Jul 23, 2009)

to cool to cool think i got it now, your doing a great job , keep up the good work. be following ya brother.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yea guys this is gonna rock.

I didn't use a camera much until I started growing. Hell, I never used one.
Now I figured out this one (cannon 3.2 mp) I realize there is so much more I can do.
It may be a bit rocky at first but I learn fast and I am sure you guys will like it. I don't know about time lapse. 
Don't you need to keep the camera in the same place? Maybe I could just mark the carpet with tape and place 
the tripod on the same spot every shot... Yea that might work.

I took earls advice and added more sprinklers/jets to the system. I added eight half spray around the outside. 
Now they get hit from both sides. 







I didn't do it at first because I didn't know if the pump was big enough. Well I tried it and they work fine. 
So thats 20 jets in 1/2 in tube with 550 gph pump. Sweet!

When I take the top off I have an old tub about the same size I set the top in while I make changes. I took a shot of the TW roots.







This shot was taken today while I was adding the jets so now they will get a more even watering. But check em out!​I keep copies of my journals and all the shit I learn on a website I made. Thats where I post all my pics to then link them 
to my posts. (just in case) Anyway If you want to check it out its hydrobuds.net

I will do my update after they get water for a few hours. right now I am off to the store to get some oven liners, I got another idea.​


----------



## budsmoker706 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice setup bro.....

Im differently going to rethink my layout for the next grow. I like the idea of useing the sprayers.

I sent u a msg on yim if u get a chance to check it out....


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 23, 2009)

budsmoker706 said:


> Nice setup bro.....
> 
> Im differently going to rethink my layout for the next grow. I like the idea of useing the sprayers.
> 
> I sent u a msg on yim if u get a chance to check it out....


Cool Man,

Yea, this is my first shot at it and I am learning quite a bit.
1st thing is dont make a change and crash out. 8 hours can make a big difference.

Sorry, I wasn't on. I dont use it much. PM me here if you like. let me know when would be good time. 

.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 23, 2009)

7-23-09

Temps 90 res 68°
pH 5.7
PPM 410

I made no changes to the water. But I think I am using more of the available light now.

I got some oven liners, a pack of two for $5







I folded one in half to reflect the light in the center and I cut the other one in half and made reflectors for my CFL's







Then I lowered the mylar on the walls to get it all reflective.














The Girls are diggin it.







check them out...







.​ 
.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah pretty cool idea.The girls will sure be hapy with that.The droop look like iits gone now.


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 24, 2009)

Looking nice cruzer, getting pretty crafty with the oven liner reflectors


----------



## cutman (Jul 24, 2009)

dude you blow me away with your ideals lol good job bud. o and its done


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 25, 2009)

7-25-09

Temps 88 res 62°
Ph 6.4 back to 5.9
PPM 400

Well tomorrow they will be three weeks in this.
I guess they are about 6 in tall on average, So far I have used a couple teaspoons of nutes. The Ph swing is not as bad 
as I thought it would be but the plants are not really using that much water yet. 

To help keep these jets clear I put one of those pump screen bags around the water pump. Well around the intake anyway. The pump wouldnt fit in the bag. 

WW







TW






















Ya know, The widow is seed from a herm and the Trainwreck is a fem seed. with good genetics. They are all 
freaks but I wonder if this is what to expect from all herm seeds. If so this is good to know. 

They look like they can use a bit more nutes. This change will be to 500 ppm. With cal mag 600 ppm.
​.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 25, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah pretty cool idea.The girls will sure be hapy with that.The droop look like iits gone now.


 
We are almost there. Backing off the 400w is helping.




tom__420 said:


> Looking nice cruzer, getting pretty crafty with the oven liner reflectors


They work good, Being lightweight and flexable helps too.




cutman said:


> dude you blow me away with your ideals lol good job bud. o and its done


Cool man 
.​


----------



## cutman (Jul 25, 2009)

hey bud party in tx alway we just o i just smoked my first duby of the blueberry and waisted every one here lol. funny because i dont feel like they do lol talerance as built up. gess ill half to stop. lol not. 4.40 pm and im crashing wll after she .....


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 25, 2009)

Check this out. 
I took some close ups. 


[youtube]xCEbbDTZOLE&hl=en&fs[/youtube]
.​


----------



## Foolieo (Jul 25, 2009)

nice man. badass set up u got going on. im actualy going to pick up 1 of those cabinets this weekend for my hydro chamber. i got 1 now but its not big enough.  good ideas


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 25, 2009)

cutman said:


> hey bud party in tx alway we just o i just smoked my first duby of the blueberry and waisted every one here lol. funny because i dont feel like they do lol talerance as built up. gess ill half to stop. lol not. 4.40 pm and im crashing wll after she .....


Dam dude, I thought I was a night owl. 
I know what you mean. When I smoke out my friends I will pull out something I haven't smoked in a while so I get the buzz too.

When I smoke the same weed for 3 or 4 days I don't get the same high so I change to another strain and get a better buzz. 
I don't know if it will work for you but it works for me.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 25, 2009)

Foolieo said:


> nice man. badass set up u got going on. im actualy going to pick up 1 of those cabinets this weekend for my hydro chamber. i got 1 now but its not big enough.  good ideas


Hi Foolieo,

My first cab was 36 by 18. 
After starting this grow and getting used to the size I look in the old one and think: I grew all that in this? lol

Thanks for stoppin by. ​


----------



## Earl (Jul 25, 2009)

Keep your nutes warm.
If they get below 59º they may need to be re-constituted.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 26, 2009)

Earl said:


> Keep your nutes warm.
> If they get below 59º they may need to be re-constituted.


So by keeping the temp between 62° and 68° I am ok then.
Thanks.

re-constituted would just mean to top off right? Or do you mean a full change.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 26, 2009)

7-26-09

Temps 89 res 66°
Ph 5.9
ppm 380

This week I went through about half gallon of water. I havent added any water this week. First week was nothing.
Now I think I got it right. I believe my problem was vegging with this light. I am used to floros and LEDs so the light 
was too close. Now it looks good.

I have to re think this screen thing. 
This time around I got those plugs in there and if they breakdown I get clogged sprinklers I am pretty much fucked.
But if I don't screen I can get in there and replace or clean the sprinkler.

So this first run will be without a screen. Once I am in the collars with clones I will scrog. OK, I am at about 
5 nodes on average. I got an even height on the train wreck, the widows are a bit shorter. 

Pics,



















































Well I guess it is time I position them where they will flower out out. 
I got the drains in the back so the shortest root system went there on the right and nothing in the left site.








​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 26, 2009)

I am trying to figure out when to flip to 12/12 in this system.

They are about seven inches tall and I have 36 inches to the bottom of the light when it is all the way up. 
I could remove the reflector and train the top colas around the light for an additional 6 inches or so.

Stretching, In previous grows i saw about 25% overall height increase during that time. Is it the same for aeroponics?

From what I understand aeroponics grow 30% faster but I am sure the amount of time needed for flower 
will remain the same. When do I flip to 12/12 with 3 feet of space? 

I am thinking it is pretty soon.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 26, 2009)

After consideration I have decided not to go with the traditional
mother/clone/flower setup.

I think it would be a waste of space. 
Besides this is a Dual Cabinet Aeroponics grow right? 
So we will have two flower areas.









This way I can compare yeilds with different lighting.
Cab one will be the CMH Cab 2 will be T5 LED. Or whatever I want to compare.

I like this much better then using cab 2 for mothers and clones.
Getting a harvest every month isn't bad either.

OK time to get cab #2 ready.

.​


----------



## Earl (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is what I have observed.

If you flip the light cycle early
the plant will grow to 11 or 13 nodes before it starts to flower.

Some plants will be quite small with 13 nodes
and the side branches will be underdeveloped

I think you would like a Timewarp strain.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the input Earl.
I took a look at the timewarp N5 strain and it looks real good.

I am assuming when you say early flower thats where I am now. Well that throws a wrench in my perpetual grow plan. Hum...

So I guess I should top the TW now leave the widow alone and wait another week to flower.

.​


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 26, 2009)

I like your idea for your harvest every month.I might have to build another flower box that i will use a 250 mh in.I was thinking of flowering with a mh to see how yeild is and to see if its worth it compared to a hps.


----------



## cutman (Jul 26, 2009)

Either way it seem that time wise and grow wise you have 24-27 inches till they hit lights. in flower 3-4 weeks of hight grow. so im thinking you ll right at the lights.Topping will slow it a bit, but still that growth will still happen. That second grow i had a hight problem. little bend here and pull there and it worked. But one things for sure were going to find out. I think you should top. Hey whats the worst that could happen you get to colas awww bummer lol


----------



## jeebuscheebus (Jul 26, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Dam dude, I thought I was a night owl.
> I know what you mean. When I smoke out my friends I will pull out something I haven't smoked in a while so I get the buzz too.
> 
> When I smoke the same weed for 3 or 4 days I don't get the same high so I change to another strain and get a better buzz.
> I don't know if it will work for you but it works for me.​


 I enjoy mixing a few types into the same jay. I'm intolerant for weed tolerance.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 27, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I like your idea for your harvest every month.I might have to build another flower box that i will use a 250 mh in.I was thinking of flowering with a mh to see how yeild is and to see if its worth it compared to a hps.


That sounds good but I just want to let you know this is not a regular Metal Halide bulb. This is a new bulb by Phillips 
that came out this year. Its a Ceramic Metal Halide bulb that is powered with a HPS ballast. 
It covers a much broader spectrum than a standard MH.

If you flower with a standard MH then I would say get a temp of around 3000k
​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 27, 2009)

cutman said:


> Either way it seem that time wise and grow wise you have 24-27 inches till they hit lights. in flower 3-4 weeks of hight grow. so im thinking you ll right at the lights.Topping will slow it a bit, but still that growth will still happen. That second grow i had a hight problem. little bend here and pull there and it worked. But one things for sure were going to find out. I think you should top. Hey whats the worst that could happen you get to colas awww bummer lol


Yea, I think you are right. I am just going to top the larger plants that are taking off right now to slow them down a bit
so the others can catch up. Well and get more colas.

I put the big ones in the front and plan on topping and bending them to the back as they grow.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 27, 2009)

7-26-09
Temps 87 res 68°
Ph 6.0
PPMs 360

The plants are doing great. I got another inch of growth. 
They are using the nutrients correctly so I decided to use the water for another week. 
I mixed one gallon with nutes and added it.
Now I am at 420 PPM and 5.7 Ph same mix flora grow, additive and cal mag..

I did a little work on cab #2 today to get ready for clones. 

Here is a shot of what I started with..







I cut the wall out level with the shelf and boxed off the coils with foil back insulation, 
I wedged pieces in there and used screws to secure them. 
Duct tape just doesn't hold up in the heat.













Then I did the inside. 
I needed to vent the compressor so I drilled a 4 inch hole upper right and a two inch hole lower left. 
I don't think it needs a fan but if so I will get one.







Mounted the thermostat and built a false wall in front of the compressor and sealed it off. 







Now I have an area for clones and a second flower res for this cab. The racks are for timers and tools. 
Tomorrow I will wire up the fans and install the light. My back is getting to me.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 27, 2009)

jeebuscheebus said:


> I enjoy mixing a few types into the same jay. I'm intolerant for weed tolerance.


Yea, I make a salad too sometimes, my friends give me shit about it. They say it is all good. I find I get a better buzz when I stick to one strain or another though.

Thanks for stoppin by.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice job Cruiser!! Subscribed.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 27, 2009)

potpimp said:


> Very nice job Cruiser!! Subscribed.


Hey Pimp,

Good to see you stop by.

Thanks.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 28, 2009)

07-27-09

Temps 84 res 68°
pH 5.9 PPMs 380


looks like another inch in growth. The Widow is starting to perk up.
Something worth mentioning, I have almost zero evaporation in this system. in the last ten days I have only 
added 2 gallons of water and the last one had nutes in it. The ppms have dropped a bit or stayed the same. 
So I feel like I got it dialed in. For now anyway, they are going fast. 

Working on the area for the clones. I put a thermostat in there and the in temp was 83° 
Thats OK cause Im just going to run Leds but I was going to draw air from behind the cab to cool it 
and possibly veg there too. Well the temp was now like 95 behind the cabinet from the compressor vents. 

So, change of plans. it looks like we got a heater in the winter for a cloneing area. 
Once they sprout They will go to a veg area. l will make a low ryder bubbler as a veg system under the aero system. I got 20" in height there and lot's of width. Here is the new plan.









I got the new Camera today I am working on the super macro still. Check out these pics, 
The girls havin fun in the sun.











































.​


----------



## Earl (Jul 28, 2009)

I think you could run that air cooled CMH at the closer end of the chart.


----------



## cutman (Jul 28, 2009)

witch is better mh bulb or hps bulb? nice chart earl. nice green cruz. havent done any thing yet but will soon. just to let you know cruz. and i will let you know day of. grow good stay cool talk at ya soon.


----------



## Earl (Jul 28, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> So by keeping the temp between 62° and 68° I am ok then.
> Thanks.
> 
> re-constituted would just mean to top off right? Or do you mean a full change.​


When your nutes get cold, the chemicals will "drop out",
and the solution must be heated to re-dissolve/reconstitute the chemicals.

I'm not sure of the upper temp limit on stored nutes,
but the problem is letting them get too cold, 
below 59º according to DutchMaster.
.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Earl said:


> When your nutes get cold, the chemicals will "drop out",
> and the solution must be heated to re-dissolve/reconstitute the chemicals.
> 
> I'm not sure of the upper temp limit on stored nutes,
> ...


OK I got it now, we were talking about stored nutes. I thought what you said didn't make sense because you mentioned earlier some guys in Canada growing in 50° temps. That was nutes mixed with water.

My stored nutes temps max/min are about 80/65 so I think I am ok.

Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Earl said:


> I think you could run that air cooled CMH at the closer end of the chart.


Yea, thats what I figured. I got Caligrowers chart too. I started at eight inches but but the plants leaves curled down and I got deep veins on the new growth so I figured that was to soon. I backed it off to 12" and they are doing fine. I will drop to 8" in flower.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 28, 2009)

cutman said:


> witch is better mh bulb or hps bulb? nice chart earl. nice green cruz. havent done any thing yet but will soon. just to let you know cruz. and i will let you know day of. grow good stay cool talk at ya soon.


Hey bud,

I guess everyone has there own opinion as to whats the best for flowering. 
From what I have read there are two red and two blue spectrum's you want to hit.

The easiest way to hit them is to use a bulb that covers all four (CMH is one) or to use two HPS to one MH all the same wattage.

.


----------



## Earl (Jul 28, 2009)

I noticed your stems on the fan leaves look red or pink.
I think this is an indication of the pH being too high.
Be sure your calibration fluid is the same temp as your rez,
when you check your meter.
If you are happy with the calibration,
then you may need to shoot for 5.5 instead of 5.7


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 29, 2009)

Earl said:


> I noticed your stems on the fan leaves look red or pink.
> I think this is an indication of the pH being too high.
> Be sure your calibration fluid is the same temp as your rez,
> when you check your meter.
> ...


Nice catch Earl.

I do calibrate with solution thats stored in a warmer place. I cooled it off. I found my pH was off .04 

I understand you like pinpoint constant meters. I have never owned a constant meter, are they easy enough to calibrate? Also can you tell me how long the cord is from the meter to the res?

Thanks man.​


----------



## Earl (Jul 29, 2009)

So far I like the PinPoint meters.

They are not temperature compensated,
but they work well 
if you keep your calibration fluid 
the same temp as the nutrient rez.

Using a chiller also keep the rez temp closer to constant 
and that contributes to more accurate readings on your meter.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 29, 2009)

7-28-09

Temps 90 res 64°
Ph 6.3 backed to 5.4
PPMs 340

I turned the thermostat up a bit and kept temps around 90° Today. 
Had that mishap with the Ph meter but I got a lot done today on cab 2.

I got another thermostat for it and hooked up the ventilation.
Added the light and timer and finished off the clone chamber. I still need to get another small pump for the res.

Looks like the Hydrofarm air pump I got with the waterfarm will be enough to run a couple bubbler's. 
Hell it ran eight water farms. I got a few air stones a couple eight inch sticks and a flat 12" I think.

Heres some pics.






















Heres a close shot of the stems.















Im getting the hang of the macro on this. 
Its got a super macro too but I havent got that figured out yet.


This is what I was doing most of the day.
Almost done. 
Cab 2 

















​.


----------



## Earl (Jul 29, 2009)

You do nice work.


----------



## cutman (Jul 29, 2009)

ill have to go to the store and check it out think i need some blue in there. my 400 hps isnt enough it seems. looks like im going to half to get another light or two, one for each side


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 29, 2009)

Earl said:


> You do nice work.


Thanks Earl.

Maybe one day I will have the space you have and can duplicate your space shuttle. 
This is all I can do with the space I have.

Buy the way, after making the adjustment on the ph and letting them run for eight hours 
I noticed a difference. The grow was only using about 1/2 gallon of water a week. PPMs were 
slightly lower but mostly the same.

In the last eight hours the grow used 3/4 of a gallon of water and the ppms went from 340 to 240. 
The plants grew an inch I had to raise the light.
If it continues at this rate I will be topping off 5 times and changing the res twice week. 
I understand I will need even more in flower.

I did a res change today.

Temps 90 res 66°
PPMs: nutes 390 calmag 120 total 500PPM
Ph 5.7


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 29, 2009)

cutman said:


> ill have to go to the store and check it out think i need some blue in there. my 400 hps isn't enough it seems. looks like I'm going to half to get another light or two, one for each side


Ya know, what you could do is just get one more 400w HPS and see if that will get you what you want. If it doesn't then pick up a MH the same wattage and add that to the center.

You could always pick up a 1000W and a killer bulb that covers the spectrum but that would not cover as much area because the source is one place. The difference is the 1000w would have a penetration power of about 3 feet but only in a four foot area. With 2 400w sure you would have 18 to 24" penetration but you can cover like 6 foot square.

So it depends on what you want to do.​


----------



## cutman (Jul 29, 2009)

my areas are 30" wide by 5,5 long. the other is 3x3 if i put another hps with hood they will be butt to butt after conexted to the vent the other area it not enough room to hang two lights of that size with hoods


----------



## cutman (Jul 29, 2009)

now i did see a blue grow bulb in wall mart the other day but didnt buy it may be ill go get its and see how it works


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 29, 2009)

cutman said:


> now i did see a blue grow bulb in wall mart the other day but didnt buy it may be ill go get its and see how it works


Never know untill you try. Keep in mind the wattage.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Well we made it a month! 



[youtube]QsrFvDsie2U&hl=en&fs[/youtube]​


----------



## cutman (Jul 30, 2009)

i see you topped them cool vidieo what was the fuck for lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 30, 2009)

cutman said:


> i see you topped them cool vidieo what was the fuck for lol


Whoops, I just recorded it and posted it. LOL I see what you mean now I watched it. 
Well, as I was backing up I knocked a full beer off the table, the thing spurted all over the wall, floor and back of my chair. 
What a mess.

Humm, not sure how to edit a video yet.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 30, 2009)

cutman said:


> my areas are 30" wide by 5,5 long. the other is 3x3 if i put another hps with hood they will be butt to butt after conexted to the vent the other area it not enough room to hang two lights of that size with hoods








 ​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 31, 2009)

7-30-09

Temps 86 res 67°
PPMs 390
Ph 6.4 back to 5.7

We got another inch of growth, Its about time to start training.

I didnt realize how strong the root system is. I looked at pictures and it looks like spaghetti. 
I guess I figured it was supple like that. Its not.

Here are some root shots at 30 days in the tub. I just dont see me vegging a root system this size 
then pulling it through a 2 hole. The roots bottom out and spreading out all around instead of following 
the water back to the drain

I have never handeled roots in a grow. Do you think I could just squeese them together like I could 
the canopy without too much damage?



























Now I see why aeroponics grows plants faster. Look how the water follows the root to the tip.







































.​


----------



## Earl (Jul 31, 2009)

Cleaning the roots out when your grow is done 
will not be a problem.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 31, 2009)

Man, those have to be the healthiest looking plants I've ever seen. You are batting 1000 Cruzer!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 31, 2009)

Earl said:


> Cleaning the roots out when your grow is done
> will not be a problem.


Earl, good to see your following this, I guess I wasn't clear.
What I am trying to do is keep this grow like a plug and play.
From clone to flower in 2" net pots. I have three areas to deal with.

I can clone them and start rooting. 

Then I need to move them to a veg tub. I see no issues there but 
taking them out of the veg tub after they have grown for three or 
four weeks and the roots have spread out like in the pics.

Then do you think I could squeeze the root ball through the 2' hole 
and back through another one into the flower tub. 

Thats what I meant. Do you know if they are flexible enough. 
They look stiff to me.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 31, 2009)

potpimp said:


> Man, those have to be the healthiest looking plants I've ever seen. You are batting 1000 Cruzer!!


Thanks man.

But I have to say without the help from you guys they would all be burnt twisted sisters. 
I found I calibrate my meters more often but what I love is the mixing pump in the res. 
It makes it much easier. I just add my up or down right after it waters and it mixes for 30 min before watering.

.​


----------



## potpimp (Jul 31, 2009)

I just made me a new veg system today. Got some new beans ordered too. Man I am stoked about this auto flowering deal.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 1, 2009)

potpimp said:


> I just made me a new veg system today. Got some new beans ordered too. Man I am stoked about this auto flowering deal.



Cool, I like building hydro. It's almost as much fun as growing it...
Well almost.

Are you going to bust out the stinkbud 9000?

So Yea, I have heard of auto flowering plants before, Lowryder is
one I think. I haven't grown it. So whats the deal, no need for 12/12?​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 1, 2009)

8-1-09

Temps 86 res 68°
Ph 6.0
PPMs 320

I added a gallon of water with nutes 600 ppm brought it back to 400.
Ph back to 5.5 They seem to like it a bit lower. (thanks earl)

Pics




















.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 1, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Cool, I like building hydro. It's almost as much fun as growing it...
> Well almost.
> 
> Are you going to bust out the stinkbud 9000?
> ...


Yeah, they go into flower as soon as the tap root comes out of the seed! They go into "veg" for like 14 days and then suddenly you see little white hairs popping out and it just explodes with buds from that point on. 60 days from seed to chop!! The beautiful thing about it is that they are so stealthy, almost none of them get over 2' tall and most are from 12-16". The way I look at it is I can get 6 crops a year, end to end - even if I were not staggering so I had a harvest every two weeks or whatever. I'm going to let maybe 3 of the females get pollinated to get more seed cause the beans are very pricey. The quality of the smoke is awesome too, up to 20% and very tasty from the smoke reports. 

I may retire the SB9000 and custom build a new rig to accommodate my new grow room (when I get one).


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

shitzakshizaammm .... wow ... what a great setup ... and the results speak for themselves .... sorry to have missed the start but I'm in and taking a seat! u doing a super job and plants are gorgeous!! Walk On!!~~


----------



## Earl (Aug 1, 2009)

You might be able to put the roots from each plant
into a ziplock bag
and use the bag to shield the roots 
when you push them through the hole.
.


----------



## cutman (Aug 1, 2009)

Think using a bag is a very good ideal. rep to earl. 
Dude my fingers are so tiered, from clipping all day. an still only a 1/4 done. I though, how many to do a day, so i chop 5, and went to town. 3 hours later my hand were sticking together... this grow has so of the dankyest stuff in it.That crystal is bad ass. Had some in a little bag in my pocket and my buddy standing there could smell it from 3' away.lol.1 hit your good 2 hits well its veg time lol. I though it would be better to wait one more week and straight water one more week. they got the final 2 weeks of st8 water. blue cheese looks like it waits you. just full of crystals. so is that thai super skunk. soon as it cures it will go out.
your grow is coming along well, plants look tight. growing fast. well done keep going. looks like youll be cloning soon.
auto flower would do nice in there. i have 40 auto grow plan. on nexts grow, after the revamp. already got the beans.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 1, 2009)

potpimp said:


> Yeah, they go into flower as soon as the tap root comes out of the seed! They go into "veg" for like 14 days and then suddenly you see little white hairs popping out and it just explodes with buds from that point on. 60 days from seed to chop!! The beautiful thing about it is that they are so stealthy, almost none of them get over 2' tall and most are from 12-16". The way I look at it is I can get 6 crops a year, end to end - even if I were not staggering so I had a harvest every two weeks or whatever. I'm going to let maybe 3 of the females get pollinated to get more seed cause the beans are very pricey. The quality of the smoke is awesome too, up to 20% and very tasty from the smoke reports.
> 
> I may retire the SB9000 and custom build a new rig to accommodate my new grow room (when I get one).


Sorry to hear of SB9000 retirement but I am sure your new setup will rock.

That auto flower sounds good. Sounds like it will work out for you real well. I guess you are going to need quite a few of them to make it worth while. Good idea copping a couple mothers in the first run. In my case I'm not to sure about the overall size.

You know my last setup LED/400W I was harvesting every other month.
This will alternate flower rooms so now it will be every month. Granted one room at a time. With auto flower I have to think about harvesting every two weeks. With a week or two to dry and jar I would be real busy.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 2, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> shitzakshizaammm .... wow ... what a great setup ... and the results speak for themselves .... sorry to have missed the start but I'm in and taking a seat! u doing a super job and plants are gorgeous!! Walk On!!~~


Tahoe,

Glad to see you made it. 
A seat has been reserved for you.

Thanks for the compliment, I put a lot of thought into this one.

I have admired your grow, dense buds, long colas and good yield from the lower buds. 
Awesome pictures, not to mention your way with words. 

Please feel free to comment (even if you are a dirt farmer) 

​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 2, 2009)

cutman said:


> Think using a bag is a very good ideal. rep to earl.
> Dude my fingers are so tiered, from clipping all day. an still only a 1/4 done. I though, how many to do a day, so i chop 5, and went to town. 3 hours later my hand were sticking together... this grow has so of the dankyest stuff in it.That crystal is bad ass. Had some in a little bag in my pocket and my buddy standing there could smell it from 3' away.lol.1 hit your good 2 hits well its veg time lol. I though it would be better to wait one more week and straight water one more week. they got the final 2 weeks of st8 water. blue cheese looks like it waits you. just full of crystals. so is that thai super skunk. soon as it cures it will go out.
> your grow is coming along well, plants look tight. growing fast. well done keep going. looks like youll be cloning soon.
> auto flower would do nice in there. i have 40 auto grow plan. on nexts grow, after the revamp. already got the beans.


Well nobody said it was going to be easy now did they? 

Yea better to over flush then not enough. 

I figure to take clones tomorrow.

Auto flower? cool, I hear you can go from start to seed in 60 days.
Alternate the rooms and you could harvest once a month. 

Just what you needed huh, more work. LOL


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 2, 2009)

8-2-09

Temps 87 res 68°
Ph 5.9
PPM 320

I topped off 1 gallon with nutes today brought it back up to 400 PPM Ph 5.7

Looking at the lower branches and i see some great looking clones. 
I will start them in both rooter cubes and a bubbler. The bulk will go right above the clone area to veg 
then I take clones for the areo cabinet (they all will go into bubblers). and flower under T5 Lighting. 
I am looking for a UV 24" for in there too.

Wash, rinse, repeat. I think It will work. 

I got the clone area ready. I did have to add a fan for the compressor. 
Now temps are same as other cab so thats the best I can do.

Heres a pic.








Tomorrow I will take 2 from each and then cut off the suckers and clean these girls up. 
Make them presentable. After looking at the large colas you guys grow I decided not to 
top but to train. LST I should be able to keep them in check with this amount of height.







​.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 2, 2009)

Earl said:


> You might be able to put the roots from each plant
> into a ziplock bag
> and use the bag to shield the roots
> when you push them through the hole.
> .


Cool, so it sounds like I should be able to fit them back in.
Good idea,

Thanks again man.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)

hahahaha .... dirthorse'n'cowboy .... hahahahaha .... many thanks for the thought and effort you have put into your reply .... I appreciate that. As do I the compliments on my grow. I feel very fortunate with my efforts in this horticultural scence schtuph .... and I can get blastedc as much as I want .... and as I have remarked before ... the lift is SO clean and clear .... I am still astonished ..... again many thanks for your words ..... Peace 


cruzer101 said:


> Tahoe,
> 
> Glad to see you made it.
> A seat has been reserved for you.
> ...


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 2, 2009)

OK today we get clones. 

I got my clonex gel and solution. Razor blade, scissors and water. Rooms ready, Plants are ready. The lights will go out in 2 hours so I am going to cut now and I will have pics tonight in the update.

By running my lights at night I can check on them after 8:00 pm and then again before 2:00 pm. That way I get readings when they wake up and when they go to sleep.

What I have found with a small res like this (7 gal) is if the Ph is correct, they use about a gallon of water and 100 PPM of nutes a day. In previous grows my ppms would rise when the water dropped. This one does not.

As the water level drops so does the nutrient level. That why I have been adding nutes. 1 gallon of water treated with 650 ppm nutes has been bringing it back to around 400 ppm.

So, time to catch a buzz and do some cutting. ​


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 2, 2009)

Damn cruzer those ladies sure grown alot since my last visit...Looking good and strong..


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 2, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn cruzer those ladies sure grown alot since my last visit...Looking good and strong..



Hey Widow where ya been, takin the girls to a movie?
Yea, I am proud of them. I took cuttings and it didn't even phase them.​


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)

ah yessim, the sign of a powerful independent and worthy mutha ... cloning ..... and the mom, how does she take it, what's she do? she just takes it on the chin, like taking one for the team, like the good biatch she needs to be .... hahahahaha! Walk on!!~~ I look forward to the pics. (pssstttt .... I'm really really )


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thunder rolled through the sky as the doctor sneered mu ha ha ha ha. 
Lighting struck and Clones were born!

You know, you don't have to be a mad scientist to clone a plant. But it helps.

Really, You can just drop them in a glass of water and set it on a window sill. 
Sure it will take longer but it works. I've done it.

I like Rapid Rooter plugs but I think a bubbler will get better results. 
This time around we are going to see both ways. Side by side. 

Another thing, I hear people say the cutting has to be large 5 or 6 inches with two or three sets of leaves.

It really doesn't need to be that long to show you I have taken a few cuttings a little over an inch long. 
We can watch them root and grow along with the others. Sure they will be smaller at first but I think they 
will catch up in a few weeks. 
The race is on!

First the cut. The first two nodes from the bottom (left and right) from each plant.

Before







After 
(like I had to tell you that lol)







There, That's better. Now they are shaping up. 
(I know, it looks like I didnt take anything)

OK Here is what we got. I like to use a shot glass because it its sturdy. Thats the train wreck in the right glass.








I took the TW with long stems and put them in the neoprene collars, cut the stems off at 
the bottom of the 2" net pot so they were not in the water.







That was quick and easy. 
Now for the rooter cubes.

Here is the smallest one.













Ya gotta split the cube so it touches inside.







I dip the end in clonex about 1/4" and plant.













I use the cap to dip the clones then wash it out.








There we go.







Now they go into there humidity dome. Well, a baking pan.

Found it best not to spray the plants themselves. When I have done that in the past they got real yellow and took longer to root.

What works for me is to mist the inside of the pan and the lid with water.















Check on it a few times a day. Maybe need to mist it once or twice. 
I keep this up for about three days then water the cube. I see some leaf yellow a bit 
then the new growth. Probably a week from now we will have plants.

In they go,








The air pump I have is big enough to run four bubbler's. Makes a hell of a racket though. 
So I used a rubber bungee and hung it. I cant even hear it now.













I didn't have a dome for the bubbler but this worked before.


By the way, this is how I vented the compressor. 







A priority mail box cut to fit 4" hole in back of cab and two 3" fans. 
I didnt realise they had led lights in them. I got a speaker in front of them.


​.










.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 2, 2009)

[youtube]Y8u-sAQjJTg&hl=en&fs[/youtube]​


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 3, 2009)

dude thats a badass little setup...nice plants


----------



## potpimp (Aug 3, 2009)

You are tha man Cruzer!! I can't wait to see roots on those babies. You know how bad I am at cloning. If I ever get one to root I'm going to throw a party!!


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 3, 2009)

hm...why dont u cover up the rez tank for ur clones?...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

very nice and great presentation .... thanks for the info ... really appreciate seeing how this all comes togehter ... Walk On!!~~


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 3, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> dude thats a badass little setup...nice plants


 
Hey GTO,

Yea man, this is the first go around so I am fine tunning it.
I think it will go 190 mph when I am done.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 3, 2009)

potpimp said:


> You are tha man Cruzer!! I can't wait to see roots on those babies. You know how bad I am at cloning. If I ever get one to root I'm going to throw a party!!


Hey pimp,

Go ahead and set a date, we all will be there.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 3, 2009)

NeoAnarchist said:


> hm...why dont u cover up the rez tank for ur clones?...


Welcome Neo,

The res tank you see in the picture is for the flower area on the upper shelf. I have a cover for it.
The clones in rooter cubes do not require much water so I mix a gallon at a time and keep it in a jug. 
I use it up in a week or two.

The bubbler has it's own res.

Thanks for the input. Sometimes I don't make myself clear and questions help.

.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2009)

really nice setup there cruzer looks better with the clones there to fill the space..


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> very nice and great presentation .... thanks for the info ... really appreciate seeing how this all comes togehter ... Walk On!!~~


Wow, thank you.

I do take some time putting these post together and you are the first person who has mentioned presentation. 
You see, I don't have a formal education but I do enjoy reading and try my best to present the facts along with 
a bit of humor in an easy to read journal. 



Walk on my friend.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 3, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> really nice setup there cruzer looks better with the clones there to fill the space..


I agree, gotta love the green. We got two more spaces to fill up. 
Cab 2 flower area, thats setup but cab 1 veg area still needs to be built.

I have my led panel and a couple of T-8 24" floros for in there.

Still not sure about what to do down there. I would like to have the same sixe tub 
as the flower area so I could just move the tops of the tubs with the plants in them. 
But I don't see how I can do that. There is not much space and I am going to need another res. 

I got about 40" wide by 18" deep and its about 20" tall.

any ideas?
​.


----------



## Earl (Aug 3, 2009)

I had trouble when I tried the humidity dome.

Has this been working for you ?
.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 3, 2009)

Earl said:


> I had trouble when I tried the humidity dome.
> 
> Has this been working for you ?
> .


Hey Earl,

Oh yea, It has always worked well when I root in rooter cubes or rockwool. 
As long as I kept the water on the dome not the plants.
Actually one time I didn't use it and they rooted but I lost a few and it took longer.

I don't know about rooting with the bubbler. I did it once and it worked with the little 
plastic glasses over them. I see other people don't use domes rooting in a bubbler but when 
I put them in there I noticed the fan moving them a bit so I covered them.

I have some anti wilt stuff from vita grow. I haven't used it before so I didn't try it this time but it sounds cool. 
It is suppose to put like a coating on them that slows down the transpiration and keeps water in the leaf while it is rooting. 
Works a bit like the domes. Hell, I don't know if it is really needed. 
I do know there is zero humidity in there with wood floor and wall. 

Looks like you grow in a basement. I assume you have some/high humidity with those lights in there.
Probably wouldn't need it at all.​


----------



## Earl (Aug 3, 2009)

I just spray the stems and they grow roots.
No gels or any dips or foliar feeding.
I add nutes to 200ppm so I can measure the pH
Then I pH adjust the water to 5.6
I keep the light pretty low until they start roots.
I think temperature is important also.
I keep the nutes about 76º until the cuts have roots.


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 3, 2009)

gotcha man. well very cool. ive been keepin an eye on ur grow man, comin along nicely i mite add.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 4, 2009)

Earl said:


> I just spray the stems and they grow roots.
> No gels or any dips or foliar feeding.
> I add nutes to 200ppm so I can measure the pH
> Then I pH adjust the water to 5.6
> ...


Yea thats where I am trying to get.
Doing it in a small space has it own challenges.

I started with rockwool then I found rooter cubes. I figure a bubble cloner
will be best for my grows. I just have to get used to it.

Yea, I read your journals here and at cc. Great stuff.

Have you moved your chiller? 
I remember you posting something about moving it away from the res, you were going to build a room or something.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 4, 2009)

NeoAnarchist said:


> gotcha man. well very cool. ive been keepin an eye on ur grow man, comin along nicely i mite add.


Yea, you got me thinking... where the hell is it? I had to look but I found the cover. 
I haven't finished that because I don't have a pump. I used the pump I had to circulate the 7 gal res underneath it. 
I ordered a pump for it. That will hold 5 gal.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 4, 2009)

8-4-09

Temps 89 res 68°
ppms 240
pH 6.0

Plants used about 1.5 gallons of water today. I added it back at about 700ppm and got the 
res up to 420ppm and balanced Ph to 5.8

I am starting to smell them already. Usually I don't smell a thing until the last couple 
weeks of flower. They are about 16" tall seven to eight nodes and the lower shoots have 
grown up quite a bit. 
​I think they are ready to flower so its 12/12 from here on out.​​



​


















​



​Clones:
Temps 86 
rooter plug 84°
bubbler water 78° Ph 5.8

OK time to turn the light on. I leave then dark the first 24hrs
The air in this area is the only section that uses inside air. 
The rest are all vented through the floor. This keeps it warmer in there during the night. 




















I think I am just barely making it. I want it between 76 and 85° in there. Now the light is on 
I covered the tub to keep the light out. Mist the domes and added 5ml to a few of the rooters.

Well we started these on the forth of July in here. 
If all goes well I will be harvesting the first batch early september. 







.​


----------



## phreakygoat (Aug 4, 2009)

goddam, loving the clones and the plants are looking insane. may the roots be with you


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 4, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> goddam, loving the clones and the plants are looking insane. may the roots be with you


Hey Goat,

Whats up man. Yea I just cut the first set of clones in this grow.
They are just getting light tonight. 

I was just going to go crash and I thought I would check on them one more time. I am glad I did. It was freeking 91° in the rooter root zone and 89° in the area. I didnt think that one little t5 would put off that much heat. I got them cooled down now but this sucks. 

I made so adjustments now I am just waiting. Humm. Looks like I am gonna stay up a bit with the kids and figure this out.

Time to enjoy the fruits of my labor and watch some tube.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 4, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> I have some anti wilt stuff from vita grow. ​


HOLD IT!!!!! Please don't use the no wilt crap! I bought some, sprayed it on my clones and all of them died. It's like the leaves could not get air or something. I don't know how they can sell this shit. If you do decide to try it, don't do it to your whole set, maybe a couple or something.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 4, 2009)

potpimp said:


> HOLD IT!!!!! Please don't use the no wilt crap! I bought some, sprayed it on my clones and all of them died. It's like the leaves could not get air or something. I don't know how they can sell this shit. If you do decide to try it, don't do it to your whole set, maybe a couple or something.


Wow really, Man that sucks. 

I read the label and thats what it said it does, seal in moisture like that but it also says it allows the plant to breathe. 
Well thats what they say. 

Having that compressor under that area (even with the fans) has warmed it up. I know that will be helpful in the winter 
grows but not summer. Now I need to run the cooling fans in the clone area 24/7 That means air traveling past them all 
the time. zero humidity. I cant use my humidifier cause it will suck it right out. 
Thats why I thought I needed something like no wilt. 

Hum I wonder if I can somehow humidify the intake. The air comes from in here, maybe I could put the humidifier in a plastic tub on low and channel air through it.


Thanks for the heads up.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey any techies out there?

I was making a new array for the veg area and I noticed about 10 LEDs would not light up. 
I figured the first one in that line burnt out so I went to fix it and I think I touched the back of 
the board to metal.

Now that whole section is out.

Do you think I blew out all the LEDs or just a capacitor and resistor.
They are divided in 4 sections of 68 5mm LED's I blew out section #2















Hers a shot of it. See on the right, some lights not working.







Then I made it worse.



















I see the color bands on the resistor and got this online

Value [&#8486;] Shorthand Color bands (5% tolerance) Range (5%) [&#8486;]
62 62R Blue, red, black, gold 58.9&#8486; - 65.1&#8486;
​I called radio shack and they said they have a 65 ohm not a 62. Will that work ya think?

But no info on the cap. 
There are two prongs on the cap if that helps

Can someone tell me what size to get? should I replace both? 

.
​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 5, 2009)

8-05-09

Temps 89 res 66°
PPMs 320
PH 5.3

Topped off with 900ppms of tiger bloom. brought the res to 520 and Ph to 5.8 

Last night was there first 12 hour night so they were hungry for light today. 
I am going to keep the light as close as I can now.

I went to train one and it just fell over. I mean the roots have nothing to hold on to. 
Wonder if that is going to be a problem.

Got the temp in the clone area under control.
High 81 low 76 in the rooter cube.
76° bubbler 

I opened it up in there. I don't need that other flower res in there now. 
By adding the pan of water I was trying to cool it down a bit and add humidity.













​.


----------



## sparat1k (Aug 5, 2009)

that sucks about the leds. hang in there, things are looking good!


----------



## cutman (Aug 5, 2009)

ok dude i fuck up down here it tx but to tell you the truth i think the led light are not what you want to make it any way. as with me if we need the specturems of light led to me just dont do it.. and you know the resultes but what do i know the heat is a prob.... but there are other ways around that. dude never mind im going to fly something soon. 8ty os lol party on in txs


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 5, 2009)

cxan't help with the electronics and lighting issues, hope that works out for ya, but the plants and garden as a whole looks damn good. Excellent work, and keep doing what ur doing! Thanks for the pics and update. Walk On!!~~


----------



## potpimp (Aug 5, 2009)

Cutman, I think you're a little late to be dissing the LED's. Both Cruzer and I have grown with them and, I for one, have found them to be unparalleled by anything else for vegging. When flowering I use HPS; LED doesn't do the job on that. Cruzer, what say you on vegging with the LED's - **from experience**?


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 5, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> that sucks about the leds. hang in there, things are looking good!


Welcome sparat,
Yea, I bet I break as much stuff as I fix. I just don't mention that part.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 5, 2009)

cutman said:


> ok dude i fuck up down here it tx but to tell you the truth i think the led light are not what you want to make it any way. as with me if we need the specturems of light led to me just dont do it.. and you know the resultes but what do i know the heat is a prob.... but there are other ways around that. dude never mind im going to fly something soon. 8ty os lol party on in txs


Yea, low output LEDs are tricky. 
You need a lot of them and they need to be kept close to the plant. 

Party on dude.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> cxan't help with the electronics and lighting issues, hope that works out for ya, but the plants and garden as a whole looks damn good. Excellent work, and keep doing what ur doing! Thanks for the pics and update. Walk On!!~~



Sure man, 
No problem. I enjoy sharing and getting input from other growers.

Thank you for joining us.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 5, 2009)

potpimp said:


> Cutman, I think you're a little late to be dissing the LED's. Both Cruzer and I have grown with them and, I for one, have found them to be unparalleled by anything else for vegging. When flowering I use HPS; LED doesn't do the job on that. Cruzer, what say you on vegging with the LED's - **from experience**?


Well, with all thats been posted about LEDs I can see why people feel that way. 
Originally this cabinet was going to be high power LEDs But I came to the same conclusion. 
LEDs are not powerful enough to flower unless you spend a grand or so on a light.

Even then you don't have high power lamps. You have a bunch of small lamps put together. 
They may be more effective in covering the spectrum but they still are a bunch of small lights. 
The plants need to be fairly close.

My experiences with LEDs have been rather limited. I am not going to shell out a thousand bucks 
for a high power LED so all I can share with you is what I found with low power lights. 

Small plants, say under eight inches, thrive under LED lighting. 
I compared vegging with T5 lighting and in my opinion the plants grown under LED had larger leaf, 
better color, shorter nodes and grew faster.

But after they got taller they stretched out. I have to think they need more light at that size. 
So without going into high power LEDS (I am talking 200 or 300 watts) your plants will not produce 
like when they were small.

What I want to do is use them when they are the most effective.
That would be early in life. weeks 2, 3, and 4. 
Then move them to HID, veg for another week to get them used to the power of the light then flower.

One thing I don't think I mentioned was I gave myself a Light wattage and water budget when I started this. 
600 watts and 15 gallons a week.

The two flower rooms main lights combined are 480 watts. clone is 20 watts and this veg array is 80 watts. 
Thats 600 not counting the CFL's so when the veg goes up the CFL's come down. 
So far the water is in line 7 gal, 4 gallon, flower with 7 gal to top off. 1 gallon in the clone bubbler only leaves 
me a gallon for the veg so I am going to go over on water.

I am learning right along with you guys. This may work or may not.
Only way to find out is to try.​


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Aug 5, 2009)

wow those plants look real good i cant wait to see what those leds do +rep


----------



## cutman (Aug 5, 2009)

buddy i wasnt dissing leds, just that they cant produce like stronger high power light thats all. and i read every thing cruzer has posted in all of his post, taking what iv learned from cruzer the great, lol, they just seem worth the time. but hey we all have opinions, some good some not. but one things for sure. we all want the same thing, to smoke some of cruzer alsome green. lol YEA! CAN I GET A SECOND lol
i all ways party on lifes to short not to bud. almost done with my trimming. half to go to the store and get more jars. soon it will be ready. lol my hands are sticky yea bud.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 5, 2009)

hippiepudz024 said:


> wow those plants look real good i cant wait to see what those leds do +rep


Hey Hippie,

Welcome to my grow. 
Pull up a chair and you will find out along with the rest of us.

Thanks for the comment/rep


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 5, 2009)

cutman said:


> buddy i wasnt dissing leds, just that they cant produce like stronger high power light thats all. and i read every thing cruzer has posted in all of his post, taking what iv learned from cruzer the great, lol, they just seem worth the time. but hey we all have opinions, some good some not. but one things for sure. we all want the same thing, to smoke some of cruzer alsome green. lol YEA! CAN I GET A SECOND lol
> i all ways party on lifes to short not to bud. almost done with my trimming. half to go to the store and get more jars. soon it will be ready. lol my hands are sticky yea bud.


Poor baby.

Doesn't everyone feel sorry for him. He has worked his fingers to the bone.
All those dam colas, the trichomes sticking to scissors and fingers. Its a bitch to light a bic with sticky fingers isn't it.

But after a couple days rest and a few weeks hanging and curing you are going to be set my friend. 
You really did a hell of a job for your first grow. 

Yes sir we all have opinions thats what makes us individuals with minds.
I share my grows to find out what your opinion is.

To tell you the truth If I had as much free electrify as I wanted every bulb I have would be 1000w. Thats just not the case.

"Cruzer the great" LOL​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 5, 2009)

So check this out,

I was getting ready to mix flower nutes and I realised I am a bit low on FF Big Bloom.
So I go online and check prices, then go to craigslist. I find this guy who has nutrients and call him. 
He didnt have what I wanted but this guy has the hookup.

I just got back from meeting him in a Target parking lot. This is what I got.







Dutch masters Grow, Flower and Zone. I priced them out at about $50 for all three of the 1 liter bottles on line. 
Then I got DM liquid light, penetrator and replicator. I had read about Bloombastic and got him to throw the three small bottles in. 

All for $60 
We will try these nutes in cab 2
The liquid light will be good for the floro grow.

I think I did good. Problem is, I still need the dam Big Bloom.​


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 5, 2009)

darn ... don't ya just friggin hate that .... get a great deal ... and still don''t have what you need or what u were really looking for .... looks like a great deal ... But I still haven't found what I'm looking for (U2).... hope u find what ur looking for

[youtube]2fBj2wsimvQ[/youtube]


----------



## cutman (Aug 5, 2009)

ill see if they have it at store. Im going tomorrow, and i bought some bb there a month ago, if you want ill pick you up some. Im going to up grade my lights, and yes finger cramp is a bitch. lol The next is going to be an auto grow. should be fun.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 6, 2009)

cutman said:


> ill see if they have it at store. Im going tomorrow, and i bought some bb there a month ago, if you want ill pick you up some. Im going to up grade my lights, and yes finger cramp is a bitch. lol The next is going to be an auto grow. should be fun.


Hang on a sec. Those are supplements. If you want to go Dutch Master all the way you need the basic A B nutes to go with them. 
Although from what I read you can use these with any nutrients. It would be best to go all the way.
​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 6, 2009)

8-6-09
Temps 87 res 67°
PPMs 420
PH 5.4

Changed out the res to flower nutes today.

Fox Farm Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom. at a little less then Half what recommended.
To get the nutrients there quick I added 30 ml of GH Diamond Nectar.

That brought the total PPMs to 470 and I adjusted PH to 5.7

The girls stretched a couple inches. I am keeping the light as close as I can.
I burnt a couple top leaves with a cfl on one plant. So far, no burn with the CMH. 
Its been at 7 to 8 inches.

Checked on the clones,
temp 82 root zone 78°
bubbler 74° at Ph 5.8
PPM 240
By the way the water mix is clonex and super thrive.

Its day three so I watered them with about a teaspoon of the bubble water.
I see the leaves in the small clones starting to turn yellow. That tells me the plant 
is pulling available nutrients to the bottom. I don't see it so much on the larger clones 
but that is expected.

Here are some shots
















Here is this weeks video.

​[youtube]Rw7ggleD2hc&hl=en&fs[/youtube]


​






.​


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 6, 2009)

Plants are looking great cruzer....


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 6, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Plants are looking great cruzer....


Thanks man.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 6, 2009)

hey cruzer .... very lush and vibrant, rich green and very healthy looking. great photos, and thanks for the update!!


----------



## phreakygoat (Aug 6, 2009)

i agree, awesome progress! but i was wondering how much the clones like the superthrive, i've heard all types of reports both ways in the stuff and when i used it i only saw a slight difference... 'Grow On', lol.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 6, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> i agree, awesome progress! but i was wondering how much the clones like the superthrive, i've heard all types of reports both ways in the stuff and when i used it i only saw a slight difference... 'Grow On', lol.


Yea man, first time aero I see much faster growth. using about 30% more water too. I am keeping the nute level at or under 500 so far. 

Most of the aero grow journals I've read here the nute level was two or three times as much. Well, at manufactures recommended amounts. I am not trying to reinvent the wheel here. I am going by what I experienced in the past. Stress, burnt tips, curling, twisting, weak plants are susceptible to insects, like spider mites. Fuck that. I want good looking healthy plants. The first three grows I followed recommended amounts and It didn't flush out right and tasted nutes in the smoke. When I cut back I got the same yield but no nute taste. Earl is an experienced grower and his last grow was a low nute load also and he was happy with the results.

The bubble cloner water is distilled. I haven't done it before so after checking other grows including Earls I decided to go with what works. Just enough PPMs to get a pH reading. About 200PPM. I used the clonex solution at about 1/4 strength and one drop of super thrive. I pH to 5.8 I figured that was close enough. I hope I am right. If not I still have the clones in rooter cubes.

I got real lucky. This crazy summer weather we are having has kept temps down. I should have my veg area up soon. I can always just use cab 2 flower area to veg the first time around. I will be ready for purp or two in about a week. ​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 6, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey cruzer .... very lush and vibrant, rich green and very healthy looking. great photos, and thanks for the update!!


Sure man,

"I still haven't found what I am looking for" By U tube has been stuck in my mind the last two days. So true. 
I am always looking for something.

I didn't realize it but I was whistling it when I shot the video. LOL 

Thanks for sticking around.

.​


----------



## Earl (Aug 6, 2009)

I think the temp is important during cloning.
I like the water temp to be about 75º
then turn the chiller on when the root appear.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 6, 2009)

I got the veg light up today, Built a free standing hanger.




















I had an rubbermaid shelf I had used as a rack in a drip system, cut it in half and used it for the sides. 
The mount for the array sticks through the rack so I can adjust it all the way up to the bottom of the upper shelf.

At four inches I get about 350 lumnes of clean light.
I used this along with the four T5's and it did great.


.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 7, 2009)

8-7-09

Temps 84 res 62°
PPMS 420
Ph 5.4

Not much use of water or nutrients today. We are having a cooler summer then usual. 
I turned off the chiller for tonight.

The widow is short and stocky you just cant see them in the back.

Clones are not really doing much either. 
I covered the top of the bubbler with mylar to help keep light out. 
Temps been a few degrees cooler but water temp was still 76° rooter cubes were 78°

I don't know, the bubbler clones don't look too good. I didn't prepare them at all. 
Just cut them and put them in there with the bottom tip just touching water. 
I took off the little domes for a while today and they started wilting. I put them back on. Hum.

Oh well, Here's a cool root shot from today. 








.​


----------



## Earl (Aug 7, 2009)

That's the same problem I had when I tried to use a dome.

Now I like them to have air.

I believe that drier air causes the stem to draw water into the plant 
as the leaves transpire.

This water movent through the plant 
triggers the root growth,
and keeps the plant turgid.

I also think that you can have too much light on the cuts 
until they have roots.

I use my 400 watt HPS 
but at a long way off, like 3-4 feet.
CFLs should work.

I was not able to save the cuts I had under the dome.

Good luck.
..


----------



## phreakygoat (Aug 7, 2009)

cruzer: those roots look like a scarecrows guts, lol. super cool looking. do u have the EZcloner bubbler in the cloner or a diff. type?



Earl said:


> That's the same problem I had when I tried to use a dome.
> 
> Now I like them to have air.
> 
> ...


i totally agree, Earl. when i used a humidity dome i saw some crazy white mold come up from the clone pellet. thats just me tho...


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 7, 2009)

Good stuff guys, 
Thanks for the input.

I am stuck between a rock and a hard place here. 
The area is warmed from below but in order to keep it cool enough I have to run the fans 24/7 
This removes what little humidity there is in the space and dries them out.

If I could just let the air sit and accumulate humidity I wouldn't have used a dome at all. 
Growing in a cabinet is different then a room because in such a small space the 
environment changes so quickly. I am going to have to re-think this.

Good news is the new veg area has humidity dropping from the foliage on the upper shelf. 
Temps are cooler too. Looks like they are going there until I can figure this out. I may lose 
the plants in the bubbler but I'm pretty sure I will get roots in the rooter cubes.

Can you give me an idea of what the humidity level in the room was when you had good results with a bubbler?
​


----------



## Earl (Aug 7, 2009)

My humidity was around 35%

They never wilted.

6 to 8 days I had roots on all of them.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks Earl,

OK so the veg area was at 40% last night. They should be happy there for now.
Its about 8 degrees cooler in there then this area. Air is passively going through it from under the house.
I have a seedling heat mat If I need it.

Check it out, today I see a few leaf tips yellowing a bit.
I don't know if covering it made that happen or it was just time. 








Notice how that glass doesn't have droplets on the side? 
I have another one in the back that looks similar but there are droplets.
​.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 7, 2009)

U2 been a part of my life for a long time ... man many memories ...went and saw them in concert in 97 (I think), it was a very special event. And driving over Monida Pass, nuthin on the radio ...its like 630am driving all night up over the crest of the horizon, the sun bursts into view, the radio became ultraclear and U2 was playing that song, and the radio signal faded out after the song was finished. The hair on my forearms still stands up evcen thinking about it. Good luck with ur grow .... I'll be hanging, always something to learn everywhere. Walk On!!~~ 


cruzer101 said:


> Sure man,
> 
> "I still haven't found what I am looking for" By U tube has been stuck in my mind the last two days. So true.
> I am always looking for something.
> ...


----------



## Botanist Bob (Aug 7, 2009)

Cuzer, nice work buddy, love your setup

Just read your threat right through, and im sorry to ask cause I&#8217;m sure it was mentioned somewhere, but I&#8217;m guessing you keep the nutes stirred so the salts don&#8217;t settle out. Is that why you do it?

and what where you using to keep it mixed, was it a pump?

thanx in advance, + rep.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 8, 2009)

Botanist Bob said:


> Cuzer, nice work buddy, love your setup
> 
> Just read your threat right through, and im sorry to ask cause I&#8217;m sure it was mentioned somewhere, but I&#8217;m guessing you keep the nutes stirred so the salts don&#8217;t settle out. Is that why you do it?
> 
> ...


Hey Bob, 

Welcome to my journal. Yea, I use a pump. Its 250gph. The little one upper right. Got an air line too.
I had a couple 1/2" holes in the res already so I went out and came back in the upper hole. It worked out great. 
Now I keep the water right above the line coming back in so when I hear it I know I need water.

I did a journal on the build also.

Heres a pic for it.







If you want to see the build Click Here​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 8, 2009)

8-8-09

Temps 82 res 60°°
PPMs 370
PH 5.4

Temps are cooler due to the weather. Plants used 120 ppm but not much water. I added 20ml big bloom and 15ml Tiger bloom Brought the res to 490 ppms then Ph to 5.6

Looks like its off to the races. They have stretched a couple inches just last night. The reflector is 24" high. 

Heres a few shots i took before the light went on.

































Then, Bam!















I think the clones will do much better here.
Today I ran an air line from the pump in cab b along with the power cord for the pump back in here. 

Now I got the bubbler on the cycle timer.









I know, they look sad. 
Give them a few more days.











.​


----------



## Earl (Aug 8, 2009)

Is it getting pretty crowded in the main chamber ?


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 8, 2009)

Earl said:


> Is it getting pretty crowded in the main chamber ?


Yes,

I am not worried about the width as much as the height of the TW.
With no pruning and no training the WW is a much better size for this.

They are at the height I wanted after stretch right now. 
If the TW stops stretching in about 4 inches I will still be ok. 
But any more then that and I will have to do something.

We will see in a week or so.

Any suggestions as to how to keep the roots stable. When I go to train them 
the whole plants leans over. I don't want a screen in case I get clogged up 
I would need to remove it. 

I remember reading a journal where a guy used dowels and chains.

Here you can see where I took some large fan leaf. 
The cigarette is for size comparison.











​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 8, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> U2 been a part of my life for a long time ... man many memories ...went and saw them in concert in 97 (I think), it was a very special event. And driving over Monida Pass, nuthin on the radio ...its like 630am driving all night up over the crest of the horizon, the sun bursts into view, the radio became ultraclear and U2 was playing that song, and the radio signal faded out after the song was finished. The hair on my forearms still stands up evcen thinking about it. Good luck with ur grow .... I'll be hanging, always something to learn everywhere. Walk On!!~~


 
Wow, that must have been a trip.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 9, 2009)

8-8-09

Temps 88 res 74°
PPMs 520
PH 5.4

They used about a gallon and a half of water but the nute level didn't change much. 
I added 1 gallon with 900 PPM flower nutes. Brought the res to 700PPM. Ph to 5.8 
Bent the two tall pants to opposite corners.

Bad news on the move of the bubbler. I screwed up. after the move and hooking up the 
air pump I didn't check it. Lost bubbles and clones.

Its a bummer yes but they were starting to root so now I know how to do it. 









One casualty over here in the rooter cubes.
















I think I can save three.
Here is one that is not coming back.
Check it out though, you can see it was rooting so the system will work! I just need to grab a couple more.

















Super macro shots with this Power shot

















Cool huh, I think they look like teeth.
Here is a good candidate, The collar fits fine. 

















So, Back in business. 



















I tied two down and moved the CFL's to the back then the CMH up to cover more of the area.

I have to start training, I am running out of height already.


.​


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry to here about the clones And they were starting to root.Well atleast you know your bubbler works for cloning like u said..


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 9, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> 8-8-09
> 
> Temps 88 res 74°
> PPMs 520
> ...


 
BADASS SHIT DUDE!!!!
And yep it will work.....Next time i would split the stem bout 1/2 in or so...........


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 9, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> BADASS SHIT DUDE!!!!
> And yep it will work.....Next time i would split the stem bout 1/2 in or so...........


Dam, I forgot. 

Thanks for reminding me. 
I am going to go split the cuttings I took last night, I want them to do the nasty like yours.

.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 9, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sorry to here about the clones And they were starting to root.Well atleast you know your bubbler works for cloning like u said..


Thanks man. 

Yea, Live and learn. 
I really should have caught that though. The air line is running about 4 times as far as what it was. 
Either there is a leak or I lost pressure because of the distance. I remember listening and hearing bubbles, 
I just didn't look to see how many there actually were.

Note to self. Don't be such an idiot.
​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 10, 2009)

8-10-09

Temps 89 res 68°
PPMs 620
PH 5.4

They used a gallon again but I didn't top off this time. Res change tomorrow so they can just us up what they have.

I made a couple bubbler's today I found out that pump will only run 2 of them. That fourth valve doesn't have much pressure. I decided to go aero in the veg area. I was thinking bubbler.

I see I have eight clones that rooted so far. 
Three in the bubbler, the rest rooter cubes.
I'm testing out a second bubbler tonight. I will cut 6 more tomorrow. 

No pics, batteries are dead. ​


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

get some more batteries ... man ... we need pics ! lol!!

Too bad for them clones ... those teeth do look cool. So like you said ... it will work. And the splitting of the stems .... great info .... many thanks for your updates ... Walk on!!~~~


----------



## potpimp (Aug 10, 2009)

Man that sucks about your clones; I feel your pain. But like you said, live and learn.


----------



## TONYJEJO (Aug 10, 2009)

hey! why don't u use for flowering red spectrum man!? sylvania HPS or sunmaster HPS is the real deal! ceramic metal halide is mybe good for vegging! but for flowering shore isn't!
i saw the scale of cmh! but anyway i think that totaly red spectrum light would be better 4 biger buds! peace!


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 10, 2009)

I am pretty sure that CMH will perform quite well there tony. Have you ever used CMH?


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 10, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> get some more batteries ... man ... we need pics ! lol!! ... Walk on!!~~~


Battries are fully charged and ready for action sir. ​ 


potpimp said:


> Man that sucks about your clones; I feel your pain. But like you said, live and learn.


I was upset at first, then I saw the roots. Yahoo!​ 


TONYJEJO said:


> hey! why don't u use for flowering red spectrum man!? sylvania HPS or sunmaster HPS is the real deal! ceramic metal halide is mybe good for vegging! but for flowering shore isn't!
> i saw the scale of cmh! but anyway i think that totaly red spectrum light would be better 4 biger buds! peace!



Welcome to the grow Tony. I have used sun master and still have a HPS bulb. I like trying new things. 
This CMH looks like it will do the job but there is only one way to find out. Once I get up and running I 
plan on comparing them so stick around, You will be able to see the difference yourself. I may be 
wrong but if I am then I saved my buds here at RUI the cost of trying it themselves. ​


tom__420 said:


> I am pretty sure that CMH will perform quite well there tony. Have you ever used CMH?


Thanks man. If you like how it performs I believe there is a 250w version.
Personally I think you are the king of 250w grows.

.​


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 10, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks man. If you like how it performs I believe there is a 250w version.
> Personally I think you are the king of 250w grows.
> 
> .​


Thanks for the kinds word man 
I am going to getting a digital 400 watt and cool tube soon so I will have to see how well I do with more wattage.
As for the CMH, I believe that they only work on magentic right? It would be awesome if they worked for digital also


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 11, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Thanks for the kinds word man
> I am going to getting a digital 400 watt and cool tube soon so I will have to see how well I do with more wattage.
> As for the CMH, I believe that they only work on magentic right? It would be awesome if they worked for digital also


Well thats what manufacture says to use for this Phillips bulb but there are several manufactures of bulbs. Ya know for industrial purposes this is a nice color light. Who knows. They may make one that runs on digital.

I have seen a 600w that combines the two and runs on digital ballast.​.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 11, 2009)

8-11-09

Temps 87 res 72°
PPMs 520
PH 5.2

I adjusted Ph to 5.7 
I will let it go one more day before res change. Nute level is where I want it. 
They have responded nicely to the training. Train Wreck is a very vigorous strain. 
One of the the white widow popped its head out of the canopy today. 
Looks like a small tree. lol

I took some more fan leaf off, check out the size of this one.







HUGE! That sucker is like a foot tall. 


Here are some shots of how I trained them.





























Time to get a good look at the clones.
The three in the front row have little nubs 
These survived my screw up. The three in the back I just cut.








Clones in the rooter cubes came along as expected about 75% rooted. 
















Looks like I am getting better results with the rooter cubes so far.









This next one I didnt see any roots from outside the cube and I took a look inside and found a little rootball. 

















So now we got Eight rooted and two that still might. One of those is that tiny one. 

With a little more practice with the bubblers I should be able to get the same or better results. 
I can already get them to dance...

[youtube]op3vFeqM-tQ&hl=en&fs[/youtube]











.​


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 11, 2009)

that's fukin awesome ... you know ... for a gardner, a gardner of any ilk .... these plants are so incredibly gorgeous .... the males too ... I have 4 males over at a friends house outdoors, and they are spectacular .... and of course fully developed females ... wow ... beautiful ... great update man!! Thanks. Walk on!!~~~~~ 


cruzer101 said:


> 8-11-09
> 
> Temps 87 res 72°
> PPMs 520
> ...


----------



## potpimp (Aug 11, 2009)

That is so cool watching the lil clone puttin down her roots!! And that fan leaf, WOW!!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 12, 2009)

8-12-09

Temps 82 res 74°
PPMs 460
Ph 5.2

I let the res drop to 4 gallons this time. The ph was inline most of the time along with nute level. 
This change will be a little stronger. I mixed 5 gal at manufacture recommend amount 
then sucked a gallon out of it for use in a couple days. and had 4 gallons at like 1200 ppms. 
I mixed that with three fresh and we got 900ppms to start this week. Ph set to 5.7

Now I have a nice level canopy.







The kids are commin along fine. 







I got the other flower area ready today. I went and got some hydroton to fill the flower boxes. 








I love these little 4" fans. They really work well and cheap like $10 at wallmart.








The drip system is suspended by chain. each outlet is invididualy controlled.

The plan is to drip all three points at first then when the root system can handle
it streem the outside and stop the center point. I have done this before and it has worked well.


The flower boxes set on a rack in a low tray with a drain.
I run the fill line up through 
the center of the drain.





v








Got the upper res insulated and up and running. 250gpm pump and an air stone.

Its just got r/o in there now. I rinsed the dust off the hydroton with the hose 
so it was hard water, going to let it run a bit and wash anything down then 
check ppms before adding nutes.








I can go from a drip to shooting a stream across to the next flower box.









The light is a Sunblaze T5 four 24" tube HO 
I have both veg and flower tubes for it. So i will move the clones in
the rooter cubes here and veg them. I figure a month then I will screen them 
and change bulbs and have a floro flower in here. 

The clones I take from these will go to the aero tub.








It will look like this in no time.


















​


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 12, 2009)

Looks good. Really enjoying watching this one. Pretty good cabinets you got there.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 12, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Looks good. Really enjoying watching this one. Pretty good cabinets you got there.


Thanks man, 

Yea, its kinda like pot tv, Pull up a chair and pass the doob. 
I enjoy sharing the grow. Yea, I think this is going to work.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 12, 2009)

looks like its already working I be thinking ... hahahaha! ...Great pics and plants and many thanks for your updates! Walk on!!~~~~~


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ha! 

Yea, I'm thinking your thinking right.
I cant believe the difference in temps I have now that I ran the intake from under the house. 
The cab used to me a minimum of 10° hotter then outside temps. Look what i got now.






I haven't added any fans to the intake so it is passive. I remember when I cut the hole, 
I felt cool air coming out of the hole like an A/C on low.

Using the cardboard the cabinet came packed in I cut long pieces that I made rectangular 
ducting with that fit behind them. So the flower area in cab b has fresh intake and exhaust 
out the window box too.

These are temps before lights. The CMH with the duct booster adds about 6° 
The floros about 5° led zero. 

I am very happy with the move and highly recommend it to anyone who can do it.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 12, 2009)

Aw shit,
riht ater tat post I spild coke o my keboard.
aross th tabl down to th laptp to.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 13, 2009)

hey cruz,
Very nice job this round! These girls look great. Im here till the chop now.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 13, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> hey cruz,
> Very nice job this round! These girls look great. Im here till the chop now.


Hey Fire,

Your seat has been reserved. 
Glad to see you could make it.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 13, 2009)

8-13 09

Temps 85 res 72°
PPMs 760
Ph 5.1

They are using the nutes and lowering the ph. Now they drink about 1.5 gallons a day. 
I topped the res with fresh and brought it to 700ppm. Ph adjusted to 5.7

I did a little more training today. The plants on the outside were getting tall. 
I think I found the perfect size tub for the veg area. I got some spray jets too. 
The red ones they use in easy cloners. The pump is on order, Got it on ebay $20 
Its 211 gph that sucks from the bottom so I wont need a drain.

Well its Week six so I have a video. 
I been playing around with MS movie maker and patched some video together 
then added audio. Unfortunately UTube deleted the audio portion. 

Think Blues Brothers. Gimme some lovin.




[youtube]8QRJkpkawPk&hl=en&fs[/youtube]

.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 13, 2009)

Very nice!! I don't post much on here but I still check it out every day. You're rocking Cruzer.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

Beauty, EH?! 

[youtube]4kkYhCX1uqQ[/youtube]




cruzer101 said:


> 8-13 09
> 
> Temps 85 res 72°
> PPMs 760
> ...


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 14, 2009)

potpimp said:


> Very nice!! I don't post much on here but I still check it out every day. You're rocking Cruzer.



Hey dude, I'm havin a blast.
There are so many things I can do now.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> Beauty, EH?!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 14, 2009)

8-14-09

Temps 78 res 70°
PPMs 690
Ph 5.9

I guess they are taking a day off. 

Well, I got busy. I looked at some DIY easy cloners posts and made one for the aero cab. 
Similar to the tub but its the res too. I got 12 of the easy cloner spray nozzles and an 
adjustable water pump 211gph is max. 

Heres some shots.







The lid is raised and has a ridge I can use for splash guards 








I used those oven liners again. lol















Heres a top view, pretty straight forward, I made some splash guards for the corner's too.
Just not pictured here. 









Now they will sit right under the LEDs.









With flash.. 








Here you can see I have a water level indicator and the pump at half way. 
I guess thats 100gph.

























I got it set on the cycle timer with the upper tub. If there are no leaks by tomorrow 
I will fill it up. I got six to the right and a couple in the floro cab.



The cuttings that rooted in the rooter cubes I moved there today. 
Thats TW in the back and WW in the front.








I cut a few more and put them in rooter cubes, they are under the bubbler. I took three from 
the best widow I got and three from another widow that had closer node spacing but not the height. 












The girls are just starting to show pre flowers. 
I had one widow that wasn't doing well back in the right corner. I pulled it rather then risk a male.


So we are going into flower with eight plants on this first grow.








.​


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

you do some amazing and excellent work. I love coming in your a visit and checking on your status and what's new. Thanks for your thoroughness and clarity. Love your work! Walk on!!~~


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 14, 2009)

it looks like a jungle in there!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> you do some amazing and excellent work. I love coming in your a visit and checking on your status and what's new. Thanks for your thoroughness and clarity. Love your work! Walk on!!~~


Thanks Tahoe,

I think it is because I have the time. No work means all play!
You are most welcome and thanks again for the complement.


.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 14, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> it looks like a jungle in there!


No shit, I just saw George hit a tree. Face first, right into a widow stalk. 

Now that looked like it hurt.​


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 14, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> it looks like a jungle in there!


 he took the words right out of my mouth..Thats serious right there..good stuff..


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 14, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> No shit, I just saw George hit a tree. Face first, right into a widow stalk.
> 
> Now that looked like it hurt.​





wyteberrywidow said:


> he took the words right out of my mouth..Thats serious right there..good stuff..


LOL...everytime i take pics of my SOG plants i try to get down on the ground and get a shot of how much it looks like a forest when you look at it from the side...LOL

That's it!! I just got my new location.....if they will let me change it.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 15, 2009)

8-15-09

Temps 85 res 68°
PPMs 720
Ph 4.8

I don't know what happened but Ph dropped like a big dog. 
Plants used about a gallon of water so I added the leftover gallon of nute mix I had from last change. 
That brought it to 800PPMs Ph to 5.7

I got to thinking the girls needed a trim so I cut off the lower growth. Make them look respectable. 
I may just pull out one more of the widows. It never did take off.







Anyway, I cleaned them up and took a peek under there skirt.













Got Root?


I don't know, It looks good to me. 
The picture makes them look a little darker then they really are.
What should I watch for, like whats root rot look like?

Those rapid rooter cubes dont look like they are going to break down.
They are always wet though. 
Should I try and cut them out and put a collar on them?

. 


.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 15, 2009)

pretty amazing .... your garden is doing well. the kept bush look. healthy colour and stems. sry can't help with the roots and hydro questions. walk on!!~~~


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 15, 2009)

the roots look pretty healthy. Your realy going for bleach white. A little dicoloring right around the net pot is normal, but you want the rest bleach white. This is the root ball off of my WW3 Mother.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 15, 2009)

Cruzer, 
I use those plugs for cloning also, i have yet to find one that will rot away.
I have finished grows and dug the plug back out when i emptied buckets. still intact, and had to pull it apart. those things are tough!!


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 15, 2009)

rockwool is easy to pull apart.


----------



## phreakygoat (Aug 15, 2009)

damn, talk about field of dreams, those roots are amazing! according to my buddy, those pellets don't need to be removed, wish i had better info. hows the clones coming?


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 16, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> the roots look pretty healthy. Your realy going for bleach white. A little dicoloring right around the net pot is normal, but you want the rest bleach white. This is the root ball off of my WW3 Mother.


OK, good info.
Bleach white trails and ends and off white by the stalk is normal.

Thanks for the pic man. So are your lower roots submersed it water all the time in your system? I am thinking Air causes the roots to discolor.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 16, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> Cruzer,
> I use those plugs for cloning also, i have yet to find one that will rot away.
> I have finished grows and dug the plug back out when i emptied buckets. still intact, and had to pull it apart. those things are tough!!​



So basically your telling me there is no way to destroy these things? Like they don't even decompose? lol

Thats tough alright. Great News.


​


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 16, 2009)

looking good Cruz!!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 16, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> damn, talk about field of dreams, those roots are amazing! according to my buddy, those pellets don't need to be removed, wish i had better info. hows the clones coming?


I got the rooted clones in the hydroton now. There are three TW in the back and four WW in the front. They are still little but they are rooted. I think they are doing well there. Of course I could still move them.

There is about a dozen more TW in my diy cloner. 3 look like they started but nothing really yet.

I think I am going to be OK on the rooter cubes with the help of everyone here. 
Thanks for taking the time to ask for your friends opinion too. 
​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 16, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> looking good Cruz!!!!


Thanks Bud.
I am just trying to keep up with you.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 16, 2009)

8-16-09

Temps 87 res 68º
PPMs 860 
Ph 5.8

We are down about a gallon everything is stable so I left it.

I tried to get some better shots of the canopy, I think we are getting close to two weeks flowering. 





























































I got the clones on 18/6 
400PPMs of flora Nova grow
Ph at 5.7











These have all rooted and show new growth.
Heres a Widow,









Train Wreck





































The Widows in front Train wreck in back.

I have more widows in rooter cubes below and more train wreck in the aero cab for back up.


Check it out, All tied up for the day...










.​


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

_"I have more widows in rooter cubes below and more train wreck in the aero cab for back up._"

always good to have back up .... excellent garden man! ....and good an ya ta have backup ... hahahahaha! Walk on!!~~~~~~


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 16, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> _"I have more widows in rooter cubes below and more train wreck in the aero cab for back up._"
> 
> always good to have back up .... excellent garden man! ....and good an ya ta have backup ... hahahahaha! Walk on!!~~~~~~


Yea, I grew last summer and it was real hot. 
We haven't see those temps yet but if I get a heat spell it could kill the kids.

Another reason really is just for practice. So far the only clones that showed roots I killed. 
Those all had about 1/8" of the stem sticking through the bottom of the net pot. Maybe I am 
not letting them dry enough. Timer is 5 on 30 off. This last batch was cut a bit shorter so they are in the pot. 

I need the practice.

Ha, "Good on ya" My Dad used to say that.


.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 16, 2009)

8-16-09

Dream Team Update.

A friend and I have an outdoor grow also. Its in his yard behind a bunch of other plants. 
To keep the height down we built a screen and attached it to the fence. 
The idea was to make it look like a hedge. Well, It worked.

They went in the buckets on 4-20 at about a foot tall. 
So they are about five months old, 
If we didn't screen them they would be 8 to 9 feet tall right now. Super Silver haze.

Then I had a few Widow clones that were planted off to the side. 
They grew taller then expected too. 
They are trained away from where the pics are taken so you cant really see the size 
so add about two feet to what you see.

All we can get are side views.



























Here's the widow clones. The one on the right looks like it will have massive buds.








.​


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

what a great update, and a neat project. lovely work. and yea, this one just ?might? have some good buddage in its future .... hahaha Walk on!!~~~~


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

nice bro!!!!!

how are the LEDs working for ya?

what brand do you have, if ya dont mind me asking? or did you build yourself?


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 17, 2009)

Dream team looks great....My outside project went to hell after massive rain and hail destroyed them.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 17, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> nice bro!!!!!
> 
> how are the LEDs working for ya?
> 
> what brand do you have, if ya don't mind me asking? or did you build yourself?


Hey Blunts

Long time... Yea, I got kits from homegrownlights.com, built an array and added a few stars I got 
from Luxum I think is there name. The array is about 50 watts. I built this last year. I remember 
you commented on the journal. I made mini waterfarms.







Here is link to journal:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/59018-led-fluoresent-cabinet-grow-snow.html

They have worked great in the past to veg with rapid rooter cubes.
I am having trouble rooting in bubbler's. Maybe this DIY easycloner will work better.

Thanks for the input.
​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 17, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> Dream team looks great....My outside project went to hell after massive rain and hail destroyed them.



Ah bummer dude.

At least you have your indoor forest. 
​


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

ahhhhh i do remember now. (can i blame the weed too? )

i was kinda lost, cuz your name looked hella familiar....however i wasnt subscribed to the post. no wonder its a whole new journal.


yea man long time no see. 



why arent your clones rooting in the bubbler? what are the temps? if you still want to tinker with it, let me know.


im looking to maybe putting in some LEDs in my mother and daughter chamber in the cab.... my t5 is crazy hot in that small space.... Not sure that leds can do the trick. maybe it can


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 18, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> why arent your clones rooting in the bubbler? what are the temps? if you still want to tinker with it, let me know.


Don't know man, I have had three in bubbler's for two weeks now and I am just now starting to see nubs.

Temps are in the high 70's and the water is mid 70"s I used R/O water with 200PPM of clonex and I used 
plain water in another tub. Shit is taking a long time.

The stem is above the water, right at the end of the net pot. 5 min on and 30 min off.

I moved most of them (and a few more cuttings) to a spray tub like an easy cloner a couple days ago. In there I 
have R/O with 250PPMs of clonex PH 5.9 Temps mid 70" 

So yea, I am tinkering alright. Whats your secret?​


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 18, 2009)

do ya got enough bubbles?


i dont exactly like air pumps, but i've seen em get the job done with enough bubbles, as long as the stem is above the water, like really above, not a cm or 2 lol.....and i see you are using a timer, so that in essence would kinda mimic aero dry o2 period and wet period

temps sound okay. optimal rooting temps is 78F i believe, however to be honest, i dont measure my temps anymore  i think i've gotten cocky.... however i do want to buy a thermo for my aero cloner, just havent had the money yet....

to be honest if i want fast rooting clones, i just put them in the big boy aero cloner 40 site.... clonex rooting sol, r/o water...and forreal sometimes i dont even pH if im feeling froggy.

sometimes i also dip in dutchmaster replicator cloning gel....but NONE of this shit is necessary, however it roots hella fast.

i havent rebuilt any smaller cloners for my veg chamber, im going to soon, not sure...but may be leaning on the aero side. Ebb and flow is for the mothers right now with a Sunleaves Nova in there. But i will have to add extraction as that bitch still gets hot...which is why i was looking for LEDs or something, but i may just stick with the floros for now... they do a good job, i can make floros work forreal!


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice man I really like your cabinets, well built


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 18, 2009)

oh btw, if it matters, i set all my aero pumps on a 30 second on and 4 minute off setting


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 18, 2009)

8-18-09

Temps 78 res 60°
PPMs 760
PH 4.9

Down to under five gallons. Res Change today, Filled her up with 700PPms and Ph to 6.0

Yea, trippin on the clone thing. Its been two weeks now and here are the results.
I started clones in rapid rooter cubes and in bubbler's

The clones in bubbler's have r/o with 200 ppms at 5.8 or so ph.
Temps in the high 70"s Water a few degrees less.





























Is this normal progress for bubbler's?
I heard they root in a week doing it this way.

Here is the next batch








These were taken the same day and put in Rapid rooter cubes.















I lost a couple but got most rooted in a week. Then I put them here.
So 2 weeks old. 








If these cubes don't break down I may just stick to them.


.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 18, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> oh btw, if it matters, i set all my aero pumps on a 30 second on and 4 minute off setting


Him, That may be it.
I am using the same cycle timer I have on the big girls. 5 min on 30 min off. 
Also I think my stems were too long. I think I have enough bubbles. 
Maybe the spray will work better.

Now that I am going into flower I suppose I could shorten that up cause I 
know they use more water in flower. Have you ever tried 5 on 30 off for clones?​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 19, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Nice man I really like your cabinets, well built


Thanks NewGrowth


cool name..​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 19, 2009)

8-19-09

Temps 77 res 68°
PPMs 650
Ph 6.0

They are where I want them to be at this point so I left the res alone.
I trained a few of them today, brought the canopy down a few inches. I got a bend in the big Widow too.

My PH meter finally gave out. PH Pro. I got it used a while ago and they don't make them anymore. I could still find a replacement tip but its about the same cost as new meter and that sounds better to me.

I had problems with Milwaukee's before I think I am going Pinpoint.
For now I have liquid test.

Something is up with my server, Wont upload pics tonight.





​


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 19, 2009)

as far as your clone rooting times, you want the root area light tight(or as much as possible). With your clear tub cloner pictured above, that can make rooting slow to not even happen. The cuttings in there ar doing fine, but I would paint or wrap the lid and tub. Black spray paint works well, only use on the outside though. Also duct tape and mylar work well if you have any lying around. After you do that, try to add 1 more cutting to the tub, and I bet it shaves a few days to a week off of your rooting time. The darker it is for the roots the better. Hope this helps.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 19, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> as far as your clone rooting times, you want the root area light tight(or as much as possible). With your clear tub cloner pictured above, that can make rooting slow to not even happen. The cuttings in there ar doing fine, but I would paint or wrap the lid and tub. Black spray paint works well, only use on the outside though. Also duct tape and mylar work well if you have any lying around. After you do that, try to add 1 more cutting to the tub, and I bet it shaves a few days to a week off of your rooting time. The darker it is for the roots the better. Hope this helps.


 
Sure it helps.
I forgot to do that, I will do it tonight when the lights come on. 

Thanks.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 19, 2009)

8-20-09

Temps 78 res 66°
PPMs 740
PH 5.2


One gallon down, ppms in line PH drops quite a bit. I just adjusted Ph to 6.0 

I did a bit more training and covered the clone tub with aluminum foil to keep the light out. I got the first few shots with flash before the light came on.




























































One thing I can say about these lights is they sure take nice pictures.

I am thinking Vegging for 4 weeks in this Aero system is too long without a screen, the plants are going to be growing up both sides after stretch and not much in the middle. 

That brings me to light placement, Now it is placed vertical from left to right.
I have mounted it front to back in the past and I believe I get a better spread. I will probably change it once I 
see what I am dealing with. Maybe a vertical hang would be best. I dont know how the hell I am going to do that now though.

Aero vs. Hydro I have noticed the side branches catch up with the main cola with aero. Much faster growth. 
Taking a bit longer to go into flower then I am used to. No light leaks. 

The plants seem much healthier, Lower fan leaves are giant compared to previous grows. All previous grows (Hydroton drip) 
had stress issues once in flower I am not there yet so that remains to be seen.

If I end up with spider mites again I am going to blow this whole thing up.​


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 19, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Him, That may be it.
> I am using the same cycle timer I have on the big girls. 5 min on 30 min off.
> Also I think my stems were too long. I think I have enough bubbles.
> Maybe the spray will work better.
> ...



no sir, i havent


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 20, 2009)

[youtube]QKJjsChFZBE&hl=en&fs[/youtube]



.​


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sweet vid cruzer, the plants are looking phenomenal. I can't wait to get my 400 watter burnin', this journal is really making me want to give aero a shot. Maybe just a one plant bucket/ tote to start. Hmm I will def be looking into this


----------



## cutman (Aug 20, 2009)

hey cruz looks good. starting my build this week. barn is cleaned out. looks like i should be able to run 7 tubs in line. may go to a bigger water pump. ill post pic soon as it proggress.plants look nice and healthy. how about the dream team? mine are still going nice one is over 8' tall, others are still budding. jars are full,i havent for got about ya either bud.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 21, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Sweet vid cruzer, the plants are looking phenomenal. I can't wait to get my 400 watter burnin', this journal is really making me want to give aero a shot. Maybe just a one plant bucket/ tote to start. Hmm I will def be looking into this


They do look good don't they. 
It's not me, I'm doing pretty much the same as I have in the past.

Are you still growing the purple? That shit had real dark leaf.
How was the smoke?​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 21, 2009)

cutman said:


> hey cruz looks good. starting my build this week. barn is cleaned out. looks like i should be able to run 7 tubs in line. may go to a bigger water pump. ill post pic soon as it proggress.plants look nice and healthy. how about the dream team? mine are still going nice one is over 8' tall, others are still budding. jars are full,i havent for got about ya either bud.


Hey Man, 

Good to hear you are back from the Harvest. Funny thing, people always seem to disappear for a week or so after the dry. lol

Dream team is... well a dream. 
We are still tyeing them down. Can"t keep a good girl down now can ya.
I would guess the screen is about 3 foot by seven foot about a foot thick and over flowing.

Sounds like you are going to maximize the space this time around. I will
keep an eye on your journal for pics.

Cool​


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 21, 2009)

splendid. Walk on!!~~


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yea Tahoe,

That was my favorite shot of that set.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 22, 2009)

8-22-09

Temps 78 res 68°
PPMS 720
PH 5.0

Topped off with a gallon at 800ppm flower nutes brought the res to 740PPMs Ph around 5.5.

The girls are starting to show there colors. I knew I had all female train wreck but wasn't sure about the Widows. I am now.








































































.​


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah, widow usually takes longer to show. Seems like most strains with long flower periods do. Took my White Widow 3 weeks to show. Just harvested mine and updated if you want to compare or see what you might end up with. we have similar setups.


----------



## Earl (Aug 22, 2009)

Lift the lid and show us some root porn.....
.


----------



## Earl (Aug 22, 2009)

I was looking at your pics a little closer,
and it looks like your right on the edge of burning them.

I would just hold 750 or less.

Just think of 750 in your system,
the same as 1500 in DWC.
Pretty hot nute load.

Are you gonna run this widow for 10 weeks ?
If so then I would start backing down the nute load around week 4.
That's about where you are now ?

My last grow was so good because I kept the nutes load so low.
You got a taste.

Don't try to overfeed.
Underfed is better smoke.

I added some 0-9-18 AN Hammerhead
about 50 ppm to bring the total TDS to 600
and that is a pretty hot load for my system,
I got a little burn 
and next time I'll probly keep it below 500.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 22, 2009)

Earl said:


> I was looking at your pics a little closer,
> and it looks like your right on the edge of burning them.
> 
> I would just hold 750 or less.
> ...


Hi Earl,

Yes, You are right on the money, As you know I usually run a low nute load. I raised it to get more flower nutes in them and try and slow down the stretch. I don't know if that was the reason but they did slow down.

They just finished week three of flower and my next change will be 600PPMs I plan on keeping them there. 

I have been training them and after a couple days they try to straighten out. With the top tied down the bottom starts to move and that lifts one side of the root system off the bottom of the tub a bit. It takes a couple days for them to settle down. Take that and the added nute load and yea, I agree I am on the edge of stressing them.

I was wondering about the effects of low Ph. My understanding is in flower you want a little higher Ph like 6.0 so the plant absorbs more of the flower nutes. In my case the Ph drops under 5.0 every day. Sometimes I don't catch it for a few hours. What do you suppose is happening to them with this low PH?

(root porn comming up)​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 22, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Yeah, widow usually takes longer to show. Seems like most strains with long flower periods do. Took my White Widow 3 weeks to show. Just harvested mine and updated if you want to compare or see what you might end up with. we have similar setups.


Wow, I just got back from visiting your grow. Yes. Our grows are similar.
I see you have taken a lot of time and effort on your journal. 
I must admit at first your journal was hard to read but I saw you fixed that.
Good Job.​


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 22, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Wow, I just got back from visiting your grow. Yes. Our grows are similar.
> I see you have taken a lot of time and effort on your journal.
> I must admit at first your journal was hard to read but I saw you fixed that.
> Good Job.​


I answered your questions in my thread. thought it was helpful info. as far as the difficult read, i started the journal on another site and moved it here. So it doesn't quite copy as clean and looks much better on the original site, and that also explains why the last couple of updates are smoother than the original.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 22, 2009)

if your pH is dropping every day below 5.0 you have some type of infection, anaerobic bacteria or something else going on


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 23, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> if your pH is dropping every day below 5.0 you have some type of infection, anaerobic bacteria or something else going on


That sucks, thanks for the heads up though.
So I should change res early and clean it... maybe a little hydrogen peroxide?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 23, 2009)

i put up the tub pics on my thred. Adding the drain I did only costs around $10.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 23, 2009)

8-23-09

Temps 79 res 68°
PPMs 790
PH 5.0

Girls are looking healthy I got that issue with the ph dropping. A res change tomorrow should help out. 

I know I use a hell of a lot more ph up then ph down now with aero.

Got a couple root shots for ya, Its like a carpet under there.














I checked on the second set of clones I took and put in the tub last week, YES! Looks like I got a few to start rooting.
This one had the largest root system of them all.







I think I took these one week into flower so two weeks from cut. 















Day 21 12/12

..​.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 23, 2009)

Looking good cruzer!

I love root shots, my next upgrade will be to a hydro of some sort, i lke the DWC idea.
What nutes do you use for your setup?


----------



## bigfatsplifff (Aug 23, 2009)

looking nice man!! looks like you know wot your doing....

good luck with the grow

+REP


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 23, 2009)

serious operation with serious results. looking great. thanks for all the great pics. Walk on!!~~~~


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 24, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> That sucks, thanks for the heads up though.
> So I should change res early and clean it... maybe a little hydrogen peroxide?



its indicative but doesnt necessarily mean its happening to you.....

as long as you staying on your res temps all should be good


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 24, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> Looking good cruzer!
> 
> I love root shots, my next upgrade will be to a hydro of some sort, i lke the DWC idea.
> What nutes do you use for your setup?


Hey Fire,

GH Flora Nova Grow then FF Big/Tiger Bloom for Flower.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 24, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> its indicative but doesnt necessarily mean its happening to you.....
> 
> as long as you staying on your res temps all should be good


Good to know, Thanks man.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 24, 2009)

not a problem


and shall i give another point/advice?

lose the tomato nutes (foxfarm)

lol....no, seriously....

dont beat me up though (folks get mad when i talk about their nutes)


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 24, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> not a problem
> 
> 
> and shall i give another point/advice?
> ...


Hey Blunts, 

All points/advice is appreciated.

I recently got some Dutch masters additives and was leaning that way for when my tomato juice runs out.

I would guess any A/B formula would work with them.

What would you suggest,


. ​


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 24, 2009)

dutchmaster is kinda pricey



i'd rock with house & garden

but thas me 

also when you switch to house & garden, you can say goodbye to nute salt buildup


----------



## fatigues (Aug 24, 2009)

Lurk_modeoff:

This cab sounds very similar to the one I have planned, and I would absolutely _love_ to see the pics of this thing being constructed - especially the DIY chiller.

None of these pics are coming up for me though. I generally hang on ICMag - not here and this may be a terribly noobish Q - but is there something I need to do to be able to see the pics of this Grow and, more importnatly, the assembly process in the other thread?

Sorry for noobing up the thread  Apologies in advance...


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 24, 2009)

The pics were down over the weekend as I was moving a few websites to another server. 
I was not happy with the performance of the last server I was using.

All transfers are done now. 
Sorry I thought I could do it with zero down time, I should have mentioned it.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 24, 2009)

8-24-09

Temps 80 res 60°
PPMs 720
PH 5.0

New res change today, I wiped it down too. PPMS 550 with cal mag. PH 6.0 
We'll will see what happens in regards to the Ph dropping.

Looks like we got some new blood.
A friend of mine came over with a young mother Purple Kush that needed a trim so I helped him out. I took six clones. He brought me a couple rooted clones also. I have always wanted to grow PK now I have the genetics. First we will see how they do in the floro cabinet then the aero cabinet.

We got to talking last night and decided to try and graft a PK tip onto a TW branch. I used a cloning gel where they meet and a band aid. Unfortunately my half assed attempt didn't work but it is something I am going to look into.


Here are some shots of the canopy,












































The plant on the lower right is a runt widow I was going to remove but when i went to take it out the roots were attached to the carpet of roots below. I didnt want to leave dead roots so I left the plant. 
.​


----------



## fatigues (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. I can see how it all came together for you. A few comments - some mentioned already...

1) You can take the seedling out of the rapid rooter and put it right into the cloner after the tap root shows. By removing the rooter from your main aeroponic unit, it will reduce very small particulate matter from the plug clogging your sprayers. It will also improve the coloring of your roots - which is probably freaking you out a wee bit. 

Stinkbud recommends rapid rooter for germinating - but not for insertion in his own bubble cloner (as I'm sure you know).

2) And yes - your bubbler was letting in too much light. Hope it's all better for you now.

3) I love the new cab and plan to do much the same with mine as you have with yours...except for one aspect of the layout. I got to tell you man, some of the stuff you have done here is very inspiring and it was a pleasure to see it all come together over the two threads. Really - I read both threads start to finish and was grinning and smiling the whole time.

Except for one part... where I wasn't smiling.

[soapbox]

I would really rethink the cloner bubblers and most importantly - the electrical lights sitting under your main aeroponic unit. Think about it cruzer - you have a rubbermaid container with two jury rigged drains being fed by sprinklers emanating from unglued 1/2 " pvc pipe, with rapid rooter plugs still in the system and potentially causing one or more clogs all at once at some vague and uncertain time...

And all of this is sitting 1/8 of an inch over sheet metal to which electric lights have been affixed. You have put electricity below water - and I mean - >>directly below<< it. That's the cardinal sin of hydro cab design. It's really not a good idea man. If your system springs a leak, or even if you just make a careless accident when adjusting LST, your goose could be cooked right there. Worse, you may discover the leak just as you touch the handle - or when you step in the electrified water seeping into the carpet. Either scenario (and lots of others you could think up) could fry your ass into a one way personal mission that will confirm or deny the existence of an afterlife. But one thing is for sure: you won't get the glory of posting about your findings 

...or burn/injure you so badly you need emergency medical attention when you are in no state to clean up your house should the cops show up with the paramedics...

These risks may be very small - but whatever the case, it ain't worth it man. Rethink your layout and be safe!

[/soapbox]

And yes - I'm watching this one to the end. Thanks again for tending to the pics.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome to the journal Fatigues,

Glad you enjoyed the read. You bring up a good point.
Anyone attempting this should be careful of electricity.

I took precautions that I didn't mention. If there is a leak in the tub and it drips to the lower shelf I have cut slits in the bottom of the shelf so the water will drip through. I have hung the electrical so it is not on the shelf just in case I get a puddle. The Lower lighting is low wattage 12v LED and built in a stand alone unit that doesn't touch the upper shelf and the 400w ballast is not even inside the cabinets.

That doesn't mean an accident can not happen. I am no electrician, I am just a guy who got tired of paying for buds. But I sure as hell don't need to be electrified and I don't think you do either so be safe if you try this.

I am always rethinking things man.
Thanks for the input.

.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 26, 2009)

8-26-09

Temps 79 res 70°
PPMs 500
pH 5.0

So it took like 24 hours to drop from 6 to 5.0 
I would think thats back in line. 

I had to turn off the chiller it was too cold. 
Girls seemed to like it though.

I trimmed up under the canopy too, we got better air circulation now.

































​


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 26, 2009)

its asking for a password....may wanna edit those entries


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 26, 2009)

how are you cooling your res?

i guess i missed that part too?


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 26, 2009)

I made a chiller out of a dorm fridge.

Is it still asking for pass?
My bad, new software, I think I fixed it.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 26, 2009)

yes, its your Cpanel


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah i just got asked for a password too


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 26, 2009)

still asking for a password.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know about the password request.
I just changed servers and this has a different cpanel. 

Thing is, I had to do it a different way as before. I can figure it out.
I have a resellers account so I went in and changed the server theme at hydrobuds back to X (one I understand)and deleted the pics that I think were causing it.

Gonna check now.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hum,

I was signed in when I created those links to pics. Then I did it a different way maybe that was it.
So I went in and re uploaded them and changed the images in the post to the new links.

Can you guys see the pics now?​


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 26, 2009)

i can see all the pics


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 26, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> i can see all the pics


Cool,

Thanks Fire


----------



## phreakygoat (Aug 26, 2009)

looking nice, cruz. you say you trimmed it back, how much we talking?
bummed to hear your graft didn't work, better luck next try.


----------



## littleplant (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey, just wondering where you got the metal cabinets from? I've been trying to find one's like those for the longest time.


----------



## Earl (Aug 27, 2009)

...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## cutman (Aug 27, 2009)

hey cruz pre bud hell yea sorry been away. had to go south and do some work on my ranch. But im back, stop my build but going to hit it hard this week end. Every thing is dryed and cure nicely. got to love not buying it any more, witch is why i started this any way. Got 5 tubs today and also bought another ballast and a 400 metal halide for the blue. Going to mount it this evening in my hood. Going to run both at the same time. That will give me 2, 400 hps and 1 mh. ok after catching up on the journal im face with this question. ( res) i have the same tubs you do, 5 in line and im thinking on using a bigger res say 40 gal witch should take some of the work out of it, as water levels go down the ppm goes up. so for me using a bigger res less water usage per week, keeps my ppm from rising as fast. even though im out there every day, i should nt half to change water as often what do you think? hey did you ever get any big bud sol... was there to day and saw it there, if you want say the word and ill pick some up for ya.. love your grow it going to play a big roll in my nexts grow. Every one wants me to sell some but i didnt do this for the money and im not a dealer, personal use only. Some friend get it for free lol. last grow gave me 22 ozs. pretty good huh, i dont no but i do know im not buying it any more hell yea.
Hey Earl sorry i missed you when you came down, it was a busy week end at the ranch when you were here.
O and my ladys out side are doing well ones almost 10' tall its a monster. The other there didnt grow tall because they started budding think i told you. They 3 foot tall and thick. just wondering How long do i let them bud. looking rip but i still have 2 to 3 months to go. tall one dose not have any buds yet.but it huge


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 27, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> looking nice, cruz. you say you trimmed it back, how much we talking?
> bummed to hear your graft didn't work, better luck next try.


Yea, I looked at it the next day and the graft didn't take.
Then I cut all the lower branches and fan leaf that didn't make it past the chain. The canopy seems to be settling down now.

The purple Kush cuttings are out of there dark cycle now and look ok... I will know in a couple days what I got. 
The two rooted clones are fine.

Hows things on your end? 
Did those hydro clones take to dirt ok?​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 27, 2009)

Earl said:


> ...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


 
???????????​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 27, 2009)

cutman said:


> i should nt half to change water as often what do you think? hey did you ever get any big bud sol... last grow gave me 22 ozs. pretty good huh,
> They 3 foot tall and thick. just wondering How long do i let them bud.


Hey man, 

Ready for round 2 huh? Cool. Yea If I had the space I would go with 10 gallon res. If you got 5 tubs and have 10 spots per tub your talking 50 plants. 40 gal res would be 1.25 gal per plant. I am at 1.15 right now. I suspect you will be adding 5 gal a day.

Awesome yield for first grow. I am happy with 1 oz per plant.

How long to let outside bud? I would start by looking up the genetics.
Find a site that sells the seeds and see what it says for outdoor grow harvest time. Then keep an eye on them and when they look like your indoor did, cut.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 28, 2009)

8-28-09

Temps 89 res 72°
PPMs 600
PH 6.0

Went through a couple gallons. I added three with nutes. Brought them to 500PPMs at 6.0 
Gave them a shot of Diamond nectar this feed also.

I read up a bit on bonsai moms. 8"x8" and 12" tall is average size. 
I am going to try and make a few and keep them next to the hydro res.

The clones in the diy ez cloner popped. I guess they just needed it darker. 
Now I want to see how long I can keep them in there. If they will last a month then 
there is the six weeks I needed.

I don't think I will continue with White widow. Its killer smoke and the yield is ok 
but the dam thing is a tree and it takes a bit long to flower. The next strain 
I am going to grow is Purple Kush. I will keep one widow and one train wreck 
in the first batch in case I change my mind but I am pretty sure thats what 
I am going to run with for a few grows.



So, Week eight. With four weeks veg they have been flowering for a month.


[youtube]YOjH1wyFnxk[/youtube]


.​


----------



## snow4aaron (Aug 28, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> 8-28-09
> 
> Temps 89 res 72°
> PPMs 600
> ...


Hey Cruzer,
Nice grow and design. It's interesting to see the difference in developement.
I am also growing white widow and in week four. The flowers are very developed and leaves are getting trichomes. I'm using the SOG method and vegged for a week.
Why do you think there is such a difference?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 28, 2009)

as a heads up about vegging that lone in a tub like ours. After the new growth starts, they will take off like crazy. I veged mine for about that ammount of time last grow and they ended up around 14-18inches and when flowered they grew into beasts that were hard to maintain in mmy small space. just keep in mind the bigger they get to in veg, the bigger they get in flower.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 28, 2009)

snow4aaron said:


> Hey Cruzer,
> Nice grow and design. It's interesting to see the difference in developement.
> I am also growing white widow and in week four. The flowers are very developed and leaves are getting trichomes. I'm using the SOG method and vegged for a week.
> Why do you think there is such a difference?


Hey Aaron,

Yes, I see the difference between our grows. Now I realize I vegged a bit long for this style grow but I think I will manage. 
No topping/pruning this time around either.

The train wreck is doing fine but the widows are taking there time. 
What could be the difference between our grows is the plant mass. By vegging longer I have built a larger mass and it could be the reason. I don't know. Another thing, you have hydroton and I don't. Maybe when the water dries it leaves behind nutrients in the hydroton... this is my first aero grow. I think I am going to have some pretty big buds. Only time will tell.

.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 28, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> as a heads up about vegging that lone in a tub like ours. After the new growth starts, they will take off like crazy. I veged mine for about that ammount of time last grow and they ended up around 14-18inches and when flowered they grew into beasts that were hard to maintain in mmy small space. just keep in mind the bigger they get to in veg, the bigger they get in flower.


No kidding man. You can almost sit and watch them grow.
14 to 18" huh? Thats about where I was when I flipped.

Oh well, I wanted large colas this time around, Here come da beasts! 
I got my whip and chair ready.​.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 28, 2009)

why flip so late?

im scared of small space, even in my tent, i try to flower them at 12" i fucked up and let these alpha diesels get like 14-16 omg they are about 3-4' now im running outta room and i've already had to supercrop


----------



## cutman (Aug 28, 2009)

That was my plan. Its just wierd watching a plant bud out so soon, and then keep on for this long. yes i figured if i set up for that size and run 50 plants and hope for 1 oz per plant should yield nicely. Now keep in mind this nexts will be an auto flower grow. so i wont half to worry about having a veg and flower area. lighting will be easy too. I dont think the autos will use that much water either. On a count of there size.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 28, 2009)

ok now ive found the actually grow jurnal hha. scribed+


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 29, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> why flip so late?


Well first time out I kinda wanted to see what 4 weeks veg would produce. I think it is about max for this box.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 29, 2009)

cutman said:


> I dont think the autos will use that much water either. On a count of there size.


Count on them being bigger. Or at least getting there faster.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 29, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> ok now ive found the actually grow jurnal hha. scribed+


 
Ha, You made it!

Now this guy grows Monsters!

Welcome to the grow Boomer.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hell yeah.BADASS


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 29, 2009)

8-29-09

Temps 85 res 76°
PPMs 510
PH 5.8

They used a gallon, ppms stay the same and Ph did too.
Its a little warmer these last couple days so I set cooler on 1
Brought the temps down to 72° added nothing.

I got my new PH meter today.
Went with Pinpoint, Its a constant monitoring unit.
To calibrate this you need both 7.0 and 4.0 solution. but they say it will last a lifetime if I take care of it.








The Widow has decided to join the rest and grow some pistils.

























I noticed a bit of a curl and burnt tips on a few of the leaves.
That makes me think 800ppms for a short time would be the most these can handle in this system. 

I plan on keeping the ppms around 600 from here on out.









.​


----------



## Earl (Aug 29, 2009)

You are going to enjoy that Pinpoint meter, it is very accurate.

Be sure your calibration fluid 
is the same temperature as your rez 
when you do the calibration.

I calibrate at least once a week,
when I change out the nutes.

Your girls are looking happy.
.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 29, 2009)

Fantastic Cruzer! I'm going to have to get one of those monitors.


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 29, 2009)

Most exelent engineering going down here, i want to do something like this sooner rather than later...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 29, 2009)

right tools and equipment for the right job, a little diligence on the operator ... and presto .... beautiful garden ... looking awesome man ... I can't wait till they start to explode ... walk ing ON!!~~~~~~~


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 29, 2009)

Earl said:


> You are going to enjoy that Pinpoint meter, it is very accurate.
> 
> Be sure your calibration fluid
> is the same temperature as your rez
> ...


I love it already, I open the door and I got my PH.
Thanks for the recommendation.

Dam, I forgot about the temp. I need to get some more 4.0
It came with a small amount but it was warmer then the res.

Again, Nice catch.

.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 29, 2009)

potpimp said:


> Fantastic Cruzer! I'm going to have to get one of those monitors.


Yea man, I did a bit of research and found what Earl had said was correct again. (not that I doubted him)
Pinpoint has the best out there.

They sell them at there site for $120 you can find them on ebay for $100 but I found one on ebay for $75 shipped. 
I couldn't pass it up.

Oh, I saw Marijuana Inc. last night.
Now I know what you were talking about. 
BTW Pm's are turned off on your end. 

Good luck.​.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 29, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Most exelent engineering going down here, i want to do something like this sooner rather than later...


Thanks man,

Thats a cool 150w journal you got there.

.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 29, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> right tools and equipment for the right job, a little diligence on the operator ... and presto .... beautiful garden ... looking awesome man ... I can't wait till they start to explode ... walk ing ON!!~~~~~~~


tick tick tick... Kabloom!​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 30, 2009)

8-30-09

Temps 87 res 72°
PPMs 510
PH 5.8

I added two gallons with nutes that brought it to 600ppms PH at 5.8
Figure I will change out res Monday instead of Sunday.

The Train Wreck rooting under the LEDs are doing nicely. I got nine I think. My plan was to start flowering the second cabinet now with them before I got this purple Kush. Now I want to grow that. Problem I see is that will set me back a couple weeks. Humm, Maybe best to stick to plan and grow Kush next.​.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## Earl (Aug 30, 2009)

So many lovely strains,
so few cabinets.......

.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 30, 2009)

No kidding man.

Well, I have to make a decision. Looking at the big picture I think I need to flip the hydroton cab in about a week to get the timing right for future grows. That way I will have plants to take cuttings from and alternate the cabinets harvest's every month.

The nine TW cuttings in the aero are rooted and have started to grow.
The five PK cutting are starting to root in rooter cubes.
The four WW and two TW in rooter cubes have rooted as well.

I guess its time to burn one and get a different perspective.​


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 30, 2009)

sounds good brother!!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yea,

Thats what I needed. I can think much clearer now. Move the TW to hydroton flower cab. 
That way i am putting the most plant under the most light. 


Here are TW cuttings two weeks in cloner.








Gotta have the root shot, They all sprouted roots differently.









I took them out of the collars and planted them right into the hydroton.

















This gal didn't have much of a root structure. I made sure water got there though.
















I figure I will water the hell out of them.








Now we got seven in the front all TW but one Widow,(the big one) and five in the back. Two are PK (#3 and #5) the rest TW.

With this many plants I wont need much veg time. I figure I will have a screen in there by next week and be ready to flip.
Then wait two weeks and take clones for the next aero grow,

What would really be cool is if I can grow a couple bonsai mums. I think I can do it and I am giving it a shot on the lower shelf.

Temps 78, root zone 76°
PPMS 490
PH 5.4

4 gallon res. 
..​


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

sexy!!!!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 31, 2009)

looking real good. Keep it up. Do you keep your ppm's that low because of the aero setup or is that normal numbers for hydro? What is a normal ppm of water filtered and tap. I just got my ppm pen and it shows out of the tap at 340ppm, out of my inhouse(whole house) water purifier at 330ppm and the same out of my ro filter even though it goes through the other filter first. Thought this seemed high.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 31, 2009)

8-31-09

Temps 77 res 64°
PPMs 590
PH 6.0

No adjustments needed. They get a change out tomorrow. 
I took pics before the light went on with the flash.

Here they come.
































..​


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 31, 2009)

love ur work. the photos of the roots are so excellent. Great perspective and illustration of the superb care given. The Rest too ... all good! Walk on!!~~~


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 31, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> looking real good. Keep it up. Do you keep your ppm's that low because of the aero setup or is that normal numbers for hydro? What is a normal ppm of water filtered and tap. I just got my ppm pen and it shows out of the tap at 340ppm, out of my inhouse(whole house) water purifier at 330ppm and the same out of my ro filter even though it goes through the other filter first. Thought this seemed high.


Sounds to me like your filters are not working properly. Most R/O filters if the cartridges are changed out every six months or so will bring tap thats 350 ppm down to 10 to 20 ppm. When was the last time you changed filter cartridges?

I use lower then average amounts of nutrients for a couple reasons. The main reason is to keep a healthy plant but the taste in the end comes in a close second. I find it easier to flush.

Generally when I start a new strain I go low all the way through the grow. The second time around I come up a bit but still not as much as recommended. By the third grow I got a good idea of what they can take without burning and still flush clean.

This grow I did test them at 800PPMs for a few days and got what I expected. A slight bend to a few leaf's and burnt tip's. I backed off right away but I got what I wanted. More bud sites.

In past grows I have over nuted on purpose in the beginning of flower to see what happens. I stressed them, I believe got more bud sites then if I didn't do it but they were on the verge of hermming out and I lost most of the fan leaves. That led me to believe that although I got more bud sites I didn't get the size in the end because there wasn't many fan leaves feeding the stalks.

On the other hand I never had any problem I could see when I use lower then recomended amounts aside from the center of the leaf turning light green. Then thats easy to fix. Add more.


By the way, did you ever get those clones you had saved up germinated? 

LOL that"s funny.

. ​


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 31, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> love ur work. the photos of the roots are so excellent. Great perspective and illustration of the superb care given. The Rest too ... all good! Walk on!!~~~



Thanks again Tahoe, 

I just stopped by your journal. Now I have a new wallpaper for my desktop. I think you called the shot you took on the way home Road candy. Thats an awesome lake.

.
​


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 31, 2009)

yeah, the clones are rooted and got moved to 12/12 a week ago. My RO filter is only 3-4 weeks old and only drops the ppm by 10. Thats f'ed up. I have High water pressure in my house. I wonder if that would make it less efficient? Now that i can check, I swaped 2 mothers over to a new ratio mix of my nutrientts at 700ppm, which is aparently 400ppm lower than what it was getting. Having some burn issues, not terrible, but there, hoping this will clear it up.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 31, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> yeah, the clones are rooted and got moved to 12/12 a week ago. My RO filter is only 3-4 weeks old and only drops the ppm by 10. Thats f'ed up. I have High water pressure in my house. I wonder if that would make it less efficient? Now that i can check, I swaped 2 mothers over to a new ratio mix of my nutrientts at 700ppm, which is aparently 400ppm lower than what it was getting. Having some burn issues, not terrible, but there, hoping this will clear it up.


My Tap is 365 ppm My water pressure is about 60 psi. I change filters about once a year and get about 15 ppm R/O water.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 1, 2009)

9-1-09

Temps 75 res 68°
PPMs 320
Ph 6.0

Res down to 5 gallons, Added 2 gallons with nutes. Brought it to 510PPM Ph 5.9 
Girls look great.















A Little closer.










Oh yea, Lookin good.




Transplants are still alive. I got them set to water one hour every 12 hours. Big difference from what they were used to
but they got the hydroton here to keep them moist. I should have mounted a few more drippers though.


Here are some close shots of the Purple Kush.
















And the rest,









Here is where I am trying to make a few bonsai mums.








I got five more PK cuttings that look like they rooted










Then these one inch containers have soil in them to start the mums. 








I read up on how to make them. Really you just root bound them. 
Then prune the roots and keep them in a small pot. Done right no stress and no herm. 

We will see.


.​


----------



## Hidden Agenda (Sep 1, 2009)

One of my favorite setups. Great work bud!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm honoured my man .... desktop wallpaper. hahahaha. thanks for the props. I luv that place - my parent were retired there for over twenty years - fukin heaven. The road candy was from driving home and just playing with the camera on the dash as we drove. All round special times .... party on Garth!


cruzer101 said:


> Thanks again Tahoe,
> 
> I just stopped by your journal. Now I have a new wallpaper for my desktop. I think you called the shot you took on the way home Road candy. Thats an awesome lake.
> 
> ...


----------



## potpimp (Sep 1, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea man, I did a bit of research and found what Earl had said was correct again. (not that I doubted him)
> Pinpoint has the best out there.
> 
> They sell them at there site for $120 you can find them on ebay for $100 but I found one on ebay for $75 shipped.
> ...


Are you sure Cruzer? I just got one yesterday from someone.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 1, 2009)

potpimp said:


> Are you sure Cruzer? I just got one yesterday from someone.


Well, its the only Ph meter I found that has a 0.01 resolution. 
Most all of the information I found was positive. One thing though, I found some people have trouble 
with electro magnetic interference when the probe wire or the A/C adapter wire is close to other wires. 
Besides that, its all good.

​


----------



## potpimp (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL, I was talking about my pm's being turned off.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 1, 2009)

potpimp said:


> LOL, I was talking about my pm's being turned off.


LOL, Doh!

I tried a couple weeks ago and it didnt work, I thought it said you had it turned off.

I will try a test PM now.
​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, it looked like it went through. I didnt get that message. (whatever the fuck it was)


Lights just came on. Heres a shot.







.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey cruzer where did you get the computer fans you used to cool your veg cab?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 1, 2009)

I got it off the net, 

I think this is it. 
http://www.provantage.com/enermax-uc-ma8~7EMAX01K.htm


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 2, 2009)

9-2-09


Temps 82 res 66°
PPMs 570
Ph 5.4

Adjusted Ph, That's about it.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Sep 2, 2009)

spmetimes i love the easy days, it makes it fun again and not a bunch of work..LOL!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 2, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> spmetimes i love the easy days, it makes it fun again and not a bunch of work..LOL!!


Yea, This is suppose to be fun. Not a lot of work right?

I don't know, seems like every night I stop and think "what can I do to improve my grow" Then I sit and stare at them and cant think of anything.
So I break out some stash and twist one. Then I am busy for two hours.

Sometimes I help them, sometimes I wonder what I did for those two hours.

LOL​


----------



## snow4aaron (Sep 3, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, This is suppose to be fun. Not a lot of work right?
> 
> I don't know, seems like every night I stop and think "what can I do to improve my grow" Then I sit and stare at them and cant think of anything.
> So I break out some stash and twist one. Then I am busy for two hours.
> ...


It's crazy how much time I spend just willing them to grow. I wonder if it helps as well. LOL


----------



## lilmafia513 (Sep 3, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, This is suppose to be fun. Not a lot of work right?
> 
> I don't know, seems like every night I stop and think "what can I do to improve my grow" Then I sit and stare at them and cant think of anything.
> So I break out some stash and twist one. Then I am busy for two hours.
> ...


 exactly, i ca lose hours in the room and not have enough time still to finish. Then days like today, with nothing to do, i go crazy watching them and peeking on them..lol!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Sometimes I help them, sometimes I wonder what I did for those two hours.
> 
> LOL​


The true signs of a good smoke experience. Can't remember it. Excellent! Walking On!!~~~~


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 3, 2009)

snow4aaron said:


> It's crazy how much time I spend just willing them to grow. I wonder if it helps as well. LOL



Ha!​

Yea, I bet it helps. I know I talk to my girls when they are in trouble and more often then not they come around. Well, that and a good flushing.​ 
In hear they respond to bass tones. Some growers give there plants there own speakers. From what I understand they prefer rock and roll from the 70's... Or is it the growers?​ ​.


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 4, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, This is suppose to be fun. Not a lot of work right?
> I don't know, seems like every night I stop and think "what can I do to improve my grow" Then I sit and stare at them and cant think of anything.
> So I break out some stash and twist one. Then I am busy for two hours.
> Sometimes I help them, sometimes I wonder what I did for those two hours.
> LOL​


damn, aint that the truth... funny shit, plus that is basically my morning so far (my lights go off at noon, so the morning is fix-stuff time).


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Sep 4, 2009)

great work im deff gonna be following this one.

my only question is, is your grow gonna be commercial or for you personal use?
and how much yield are you expecting?


----------



## tmsculli (Sep 4, 2009)

Holy hell sir. I just sat down here for over an hour and read every single post on all 38 pages as well as checked out every grow that was linked and posted here. 


You are doing an amazing job. Your DIY blows mine away, I wish I had that kind of space to work with.

Subscribed, check out my little ladies in my sig!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 5, 2009)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> great work im deff gonna be following this one.
> 
> my only question is, is your grow gonna be commercial or for you personal use?
> and how much yield are you expecting?


Hey Joker, 
Welcome to the grow.

This is for personal use. 
Well that and I have a friend who can use the meds. He don't have the money for it so I grow for both of us.

I figure the Aero cab will yield 5 oz at first and I believe I can get it up to 8 once I get used to it. During the learning curve I will be flowering in the smaller cab under floros. Maybe 2 oz is what I expect from that.

I am planing on perpetually growing, Keeping the flower areas at 12/12 so I get a harvest every 8 weeks. By starting a month apart I will be alternating cabinets harvests so I will cut every 4 weeks.

This should give us both a couple fresh Oz's a month with no problem. We both can have up to eight so when we hit that I will just back off. Probably by Feb or March.

.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 5, 2009)

tmsculli said:


> Holy hell sir. I just sat down here for over an hour and read every single post on all 38 pages as well as checked out every grow that was linked and posted here.
> 
> 
> You are doing an amazing job. Your DIY blows mine away, I wish I had that kind of space to work with.
> ...



Cool,
Welcome to the grow.

I checked out your journal, sorry to see you lost those girls.
Looked to me like you cooked them. Oh well, thats how we learn.

You got two up and running. be sure to get water to them.
I hand feed about 5ml (a teaspoon) every other day in a rockwool cube.
well, you may need a bit more with the heat from those lights.

Good luck man.​


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 5, 2009)

dammit, man... i need to see some pictures! roots!

also, an idea: you should build custom cabinets for people, lighting not included... i'd buy one (or two).


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 5, 2009)

9-5-09

Temps 77 res 60°
PPMs 720
PH 5.0


I added a gallon of fresh, took PPMs to 600 and brought the pH to 6.0 
I guess I will change out tomorrow. 
Hey did you ever see how fast a shop vac can empty a res? I tested it today with a three gallon bucket I had full of water. 
Shit sucks it out FAST! Like a gallon a second. Amazing how fast.

Anyway, we got our week veg so its time to go 12/12 in the hydroton cab. All the clones took well. They are a little small but I want to see what I can get from this size under floros.

























I have 5 rooted Purple Kush and a few TW and WW in rapid rooter cubes ready for the next aero flower. I may try and separate them from the cubes and put collars on them instead. Haven't tried that before.








These girls are now getting veg nutes. I have a flat air stone at the bottom of the res. the pump is on the cycle timer too.









OK enough of this crap, I know you want to see the buds so...
On with the show!





























































KABLOOM!

.

​


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 5, 2009)

ask and you shall receive i guess. nice! hows the aero unit containing those roots?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ahhh, I forgot the root shot.

They havent filled it like I thought really. 
I thought there was going to be a problem with the drains 
but the roots kinda flattened out to the bottom of the tub.

Battries just went dead or I would take a shot.
I will get one up tomorrow.​


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 5, 2009)

well that doesn't seem to be a problem, they seem to be doing awesome. how well is the kush rooting and prospering?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 5, 2009)

Doing real good man, 

The two rooted I got are in the back row, far right and center.
Getting bushy without topping. I love it. The other five cuttings have rooted.
Seems it took a few days longer then the other strains. Almost lost one but she survived. Very happy with the trade. I hope you are.

I just finished uploading there first video.

Well its week 9 of the aero grow but they have a cameo appearance.

BRB​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 5, 2009)

Here we go,

[youtube]QJCiwJbwU2E&hl[/youtube]​


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 5, 2009)

looking good!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

KaBlOOm!!! excellent work, fabulous pics, posts, and plants!! Walking on!!~~~~~


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 5, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Doing real good man,
> 
> The two rooted I got are in the back row, far right and center.
> Getting bushy without topping. I love it. The other five cuttings have rooted.
> ...



super nice, your buds are quick learners, haha. i love how the kush always seems to have a tight internode no matter what i do to it, or what light its under.
and oh yeah im happy


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 5, 2009)

Cool,

I will take a couple root shots tonight.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 5, 2009)

Well, I found it is getting harder to take root shots with these plants tied down but we got a couple. 
I put the camera in a sandwich bag to keep it dry so I use my old one, the power shot, its smaller and fits in the bag 
but has less pixels.

Here is what I was trying to explain, see how the roots kinda ball up and not follow the water?
The drain is off to the left of this picture.








Then Look at the Drain.








I can just move these out of the way with my finger.
The bulk of the root systems seems to be centered under the plants and not following the water down the drains like I seen in the tube systems. 


































This next shot I got the camera all the way inside on the floor of the tub.
You can see how the roots kinda made a web and are now pulled off the ground. 
Partially because of the lifting of the lid I am sure.








Cool huh. Gotta have the root Porn. I think this is ratted XXX

When I harvest I plan on leaving the root system intact and taking the lid off so I can get a good look at how they grew.​


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 6, 2009)

damn, those look a lot bigger!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 6, 2009)

They are bro, 
I guess I ment they are not as big as I thought they would get.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey,

Today I tried taking clones I have rooted in rooter cubes and removing the cubes and putting a collar on them for the aero tub. 
I have a few extra so I tried it with those as kinda a practice run before I do the Purple Kush.

I let them go a couple days without water to dry the cube a bit. I am not sure if that helped much. I got most of the cube away with very few broken roots. Sorry the first couple pics are blurry so I combined them.












































Three are still in the rooter cubes to compare. 
Lets see how these do then I will decide if I want to just leave all the cubes intact.

.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 8, 2009)

9-8-2009

Temps 78 res 66°
PPMs 700
Ph 6.1

I am going to let it go one more day then its time to change out and start adding something to help these girls bulk up some. 
I got a free sample of Bloombastic and I am gonna try it this grow. I have Kool Bloom at a NPK of 0 10 10 but this shit is 0 21 22

I took some shots today before the light came on and there was enough ambient light where I wouldn't need a flash. 
This is the first time these girls saw the sun.




































Then a few close up shots when the light came on but from a distance with zoom.























And My Favorite...









Its funny, I been messin with this camera and the farther away I get the better close-up's I can take.

.​


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 8, 2009)

looking good!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 8, 2009)

my favorite too .... lovely lovey garden .... many thanks for your updates and fine photos.


----------



## Earl (Sep 8, 2009)

Love the root porn,
everything looks as good down under,
as it does on top..

How does your spray pattern look 
with all those different type jets ?

Obviously it's working great.
.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 8, 2009)

Beuuuuuuuuuutiful!!


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking real good. Keep it up.


----------



## DiseasedChaos (Sep 8, 2009)

Very nice man just from me lookin at your cabinet build it made me read pretty much every page lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 8, 2009)

Earl said:


> Love the root porn,
> everything looks as good down under,
> as it does on top..
> 
> ...


I have two different types of full spray jets. 
The red and blue with several small holes I got from Home Depot 
and the red easy cloner type with a single hole and a deflector. 
The half spray around the sides are the single hole type too.







I think I figured out why the roots are not all on the bottom and the web is suspended. 
As the root system grew it intertwined with its neighbor. As the plants got taller I tried 
to train them by bending them. Naturally the plants tried to straighten out and the whole 
stalk tilted because the roots were not in a firm substance like soil. 

This lifted them off the ground and made the web/net we see today. 
.
​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 8, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> looking good!!!!


Thanks Man.




tahoe58 said:


> my favorite too .... lovely lovey garden .... many thanks for your updates and fine photos.








potpimp said:


> Beuuuuuuuuuutiful!!


Yea, This is the best my plants have looked after week 5 flower.





Integra21 said:


> Looking real good. Keep it up.


I am trying, I added Dutch masters Zone to keep it this way.





DiseasedChaos said:


> Very nice man just from me lookin at your cabinet build it made me read pretty much every page lol


Dam dude, you are going to need glasses. lol
I hope you enjoined the read.

Welcome to the grow.​


----------



## cutman (Sep 8, 2009)

hey bud check out final pics of first grow. and of my Texas out side ladys. tex ladys need to meet cal ladys lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 8, 2009)

cutman said:


> hey bud check out final pics of first grow. and of my Texas out side ladys. tex ladys need to meet cal ladys lol


Holy Sheepshit!

Look at what Cutman can do...



*Be fucking utiful Bud!*​ 





 

*Growing buds the size of your arm I tell ya!*​.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 8, 2009)

These girls are about 5 months old now, they are just now starting to bulk up.































I know it looks like they are taller then the fence but here it is from a distance.​







I estimate 2lbs. Pretty Stealthy if you ask me.

.​


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 8, 2009)

Damn cruzer those things got huge, and I agree with you on the stealthy bit. Very low key


----------



## tmsculli (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks amazing dude. Part of me wants to mess around with some seedlings outdoors, just for the mental thought of the false thrill of it being outside haha,


to baked to talk. oyy


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ain't nothing like the California sunshine to grow under, Well Maybe Texas..

Anyway check this out. I got that drain for my res and it works fine. Just kinda slow.
Takes maybe 2 minutes to drain but I gotta show you how fast I can do it with a shop vac.
There is about 5 gallons in there, Takes about three seconds!


[youtube]f8vJlHxCxR8[/youtube]


I read about someone doing it at another forum so I tried it and made a video for ya.
This is the first time I tried it on the res, I did it to a small bucket the other day.
I knew shop vacs were wet/dry and all that, I just didnt realize it would suck that 
much water and that fast. This could be useful. 


​.
.


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 8, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> I read about someone doing it at another forum so I tried it and made a video for ya.
> This is the first time I tried it on the res, I did it to a small bucket the other day.
> I knew shop vacs were wet/dry and all that, I just didnt realize it would suck 100% water. ​





Wow!! so it just dumped your entire res into the shop vac canister then you go dump that? Amazing. How many gal was that?

DB​


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 8, 2009)

everything looked great! 

cant wait to see how the turn out!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 8, 2009)

DenseBuds said:


> Wow!! so it just dumped your entire res into the shop vac canister then you go dump that? Amazing. How many gal was that?
> 
> DB
> [/INDENT]


 
About 5 gallons, see how fast that was!


----------



## dankyouverymuch (Sep 8, 2009)

What exactly did you use to insulate your rez? And where did ya get it?

And I'm glad to see your project has been such a success. Doin' it big, real texan style... I like it  

subscribed and keep it up.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 8, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Ain't nothing like the California sunshine to grow under, Well Maybe Texas..
> 
> Anyway check this out. I got that drain for my res and it works fine. Just kinda slow.
> Takes maybe 2 minutes to drain but I gotta show you how fast I can do it with a shop vac.
> ...




yea bro, i love my fucking shop vac

its saved my ass many o times.

great for overflows or something too


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 8, 2009)

dankyouverymuch said:


> What exactly did you use to insulate your rez? And where did ya get it?
> 
> And I'm glad to see your project has been such a success. Doin' it big, real texan style... I like it
> 
> subscribed and keep it up.


Thanks man, The stuff is called reflectix insulation.

I got it at The Home Depot for $15​.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 8, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea bro, i love my fucking shop vac
> 
> its saved my ass many o times.
> 
> great for overflows or something too


No shit man, I dont know, Maybe I am just stoned but it fuckin amazed me.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 8, 2009)

nah

the shop vac is a man ultimate toy.... i dont care what anybody say


lol especially if you got a grow room, or a wood work shop....or fuck it... i use that bitch for everything~!!!!! lol


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 9, 2009)

Fuck dude.Just got updated on yers.wow


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 9, 2009)

there more to this fella than meets the eye ... indoor monstros-in-the-making, and outdoor ninja-monstros, stealthy indeed ..... hahahaha! great work man!!


----------



## cutman (Sep 9, 2009)

your to kind brother, thanks. that bud was one of the smaller ones. the texas sun is a scorcher, but it makes good buds. im hoping to see much bigger bud on out side lady. pic up a 40 gl res the other day. need to figure out were to put it. looks like im going to half to raise my tubs so they can drain back into res. witch suks because i lose height of growing aera.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 9, 2009)

The well should be sealed or have taller sides now that I think about it.
Also the feed into the res should not be under water or it will siphon it back out.

Well, Its something to think about.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 11, 2009)

9-11-09

Temps 90 res 68°
PPMs 380
PH 5.2

Topped off with nutes bringing res to 600PPM Ph to 5.8 TW looking great, WW just starting to fill out. 
I think I will stick to one strain from now on. I like the idea of variety but I don't need it and I prefer for them 
all to finish at the same time and I know I am going to have to cut the widow short.







I changed out the floro cab res today. got them on flower nutes. They been on 12/12 lighting for almost 
a week now. I left veg nutes in there for the first week because I did that before and got more plant 
mass so I did it again. Added the screen for them just in case they get out of hand. 








Temps 85 root zone 81°
PPMs 720
PH 5.5

I am hitting them hard to start then I will back off to 500PPM I set PH low because that rockwool and high temps
will increase the Ph in the res by tomorrow. Its been warming up. 

.


.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 12, 2009)

9-12-09

Temps 89 res 70°
PPMs 400
PH 5.5

Res was down a couple gallons, Its been hot. I topped off with 2gallons of water with nutes, my guess would about 700ppm 
But it didn't change the res PPM. I added more nutes and still the same 400PPM.

Dam batteries were low. I replaced them and calibrated it, 1200PPMS!

I cooled it down with about a gallon but it is still at 1000PPMs I really don't want 
to toss the nutes out so I set PH to 6.0 and gonna let them get a shot. 
They are pretty healthy, I don't think it will hurt them much.







Well, Looks like this CHM is working better then my HPS did.
I still think I would be better off front to back light placement instead of side to side. 
Plants were getting tall even with training so i cut out the nitrogen by holding off on the grow nutes last couple changes and adding that bloombastic stuff. Now they seem to have settled down. Time to fatten up girls.









I figure I got about four weeks till flush. Next round the light will be front to back and I will have a screen to tie to. 
I think I will have to remove some of this leaf, As it is, I think I got a bit to much foliage.

.


.​


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 12, 2009)

its gonna be awesome seeing them eat the strong feeding. they are so healthy, but even a slight nute burn can still be a very good sign of pushing them to their limits. wait, 1000ppm is heavy in aero right?

also, how are the buds comparing between the strains?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 12, 2009)

Na, not really.

I seen journals where peeps run 1300 to 1600 as an average ppm at this point.
The only other grower I know of that runs a low nute load is Earl.

In the past, in hydroton, all my grows were getting stressed in late flower so I decided to try a complete grow at half strength. Results were I had less stress, flushed faster, tasted great, smoother smoke, joints didn't run and and great high.

But this was all done in hydroton. Now I am trying aero. From what I have seen it looks to me aero system is more efficient and I could go full strength if I wanted to but I ask myself why? 

I have read up quite a bit about the application of nutrients. Not everyone agrees.
I must admit I feel nutrient manufactures want to sell there product and want you to use as much as possible. It only makes sense. So I look for non biased information.

It is my belief that plants can only use so much, how much depends on the strain. So if you supply more then it needs it just doesn't use them. It cant. Its like trying to eat on a full stomach. When I see people refer to over nuteing a plant I believe its one of two things. First is the plant can not use the available nutrients for several reasons mainly because the pH is off. Or the amounts are incorrect and one is like over powering the other, you only have so much H2o to transfer it with.

I could be wrong but thats what I think at this point. I learn new stuff every day.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 12, 2009)

I would like some input from you guys here.

I am looking at this grow and comparing it to others and I see much more foliage. 
This may be the results of my new light or the aero. I don't know.

What I can tell you is I see many more buds that I think could use more light. 
Or am I wrong, is it the leaf that feeds the stalk that feeds the bud.

Years ago I had an outdoor grow of about 6 plants. I tried an experiment. 
They were about two feet tall. On one plant I removed all the leaf, stripped 
it down to the stalk and stems.

That plant grew the biggest fattest colas I ever had so it makes me think.

I would like your opinion on the removal of about 25% of the fan leaves. ​


----------



## cutman (Sep 12, 2009)

dude i got screwed. man we have rain all week end some was very hard, had a bad feeling so i went to check on my ladys out side, and my 10' got top heavy and broke, no split were she was topped, she gone man full of pre buds. im so pissed i cant see strate.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 12, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> I would like some input from you guys here.
> 
> I am looking at this grow and comparing it to others and I see much more foliage.
> This may be the results of my new light or the aero. I don't know.
> ...


I sometimes remove a few fan leaves here and there but I try to avoid removing 25% of them. In my eyes that would do more harm than good because as you said the leaves feed the plant by collecting the light for photosynthesis. I would say to just remove a few but no more than 15%


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 12, 2009)

cutman said:


> dude i got screwed. man we have rain all week end some was very hard, had a bad feeling so i went to check on my ladys out side, and my 10' got top heavy and broke, no split were she was topped, she gone man full of pre buds. im so pissed i cant see strate.


Oh no,

Sorry to hear that. Any way you can get some 12 foot 2x4s and make a tee pee and tie her up, Get a thin rope or twine and tie that bitch back together! Start below the break and Wind it around and around up the stalk and up the stems.

That is what I would try.

.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 12, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I sometimes remove a few fan leaves here and there but I try to avoid removing 25% of them. In my eyes that would do more harm than good because as you said the leaves feed the plant by collecting the light for photosynthesis. I would say to just remove a few but no more than 15%



Thanks Tom.
Its just that I see so much foliage blocking the lower buds. Maybe I am just not used to it because I was always stressing my ladies and losing leaf to those dam spider mites.

OK one vote no. (with an option)
Anyone else?​.


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 12, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks Tom.
> Its just that I see so much foliage blocking the lower buds. Maybe I am just not used to it because I was always stressing my ladies and losing leaf to those dam spider mites.
> 
> OK one vote no. (with an option)
> Anyone else?​.


I have always taken leaves off to bring the light to the inner area... I think that you'll be fine due to the stellar health of them. 15% does sound safe and not overboard, but even less than that will still get you far more penetration. you have more than enough foliage to compensate, so do it without guilt.

oh yeah, thanks for the knowledge above. It all makes more sense now.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 13, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> I have always taken leaves off to bring the light to the inner area... I think that you'll be fine due to the stellar health of them. 15% does sound safe and not overboard, but even less than that will still get you far more penetration. you have more than enough foliage to compensate, so do it without guilt.
> 
> oh yeah, thanks for the knowledge above. It all makes more sense now.


Thanks Goat,

This is good. It's made me think about it instead of jumping in with both feet and doing something I may regret.​OK, thats two No's (again with option)

Anyone else got an opinion?
I feel I have to do something soon.
​.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 13, 2009)

when i cut off leaves, i always do the ones on the bottom of the plants that dont get light anyway. I figure why cut leaves that are closer to the lights and absorbing more lumens by default, so that the lower ones can absorb less light than the higher ones were. You can see pretty clearly how I trim my layers in the pics I just put up in my journal, and you also get to see my crazy rootball.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 13, 2009)

Cool, I will check it out now.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 13, 2009)

I didn't see what you meant by the layer, In regards to thinning out the fan leaves.

Nice shot of that root ball. Mine look very similar. Most root shots I see the roots are all white and mine look just like yours. So thats a good thing cause you did well on your last grow.

Thanks Integra,
I will take that as a no.


Anyone else?​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 13, 2009)

9-13-09

Temps 80 res 62°
PPMs 1130 PH 5.6

Dam PPMs went up and ph went down. I adjusted PH to 5.8 gonna ride it out. 
I got some great shots of the canopy today before dark. I dont mind them getting 
a little light in there dark cycle at this point.








Left Canopy







Right Canopy 







Buds are starting to thicken up. These are close ups of Train Wreck. 
White Widow didn't focus but doesn't matter they are all wispy anyway, these are nice.















Gettin fat man. 








Heres a shot from below so you can see what I am talking about.









See the right side? I need to at least thin that out.
You can see the leaf down lower that dont get enough light.
Its a lighter green. But its green so I have kept it.


Oh yea,

My clones were not growing very fast I moved them closer to the light yesterday and started giving them more water. 
Then I realized, I have them plugged into the same timmer as the T5. They were only getting 12 hours light. oops. 

Note to self, Put that on your list of things not to do.

It was a little over a week so that will slow them down. I got them under the leds now, 18/6 keep them there for a week or two.
​.


----------



## Earl (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks like it time to start reducing the nute load.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 13, 2009)

i cosign with earl, i would definitely downgrade the N thas forsure. kill it


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 13, 2009)

and yea, i would thin it out


some people say dont pluck fan leaves


fuck that, i pluck mine if need be, especially for light to reach buds, or if fans get too damn big. i've had some fan leaves get the size of my head if not bigger and i gotta big head  lol 


its up to you, but i would definitely thin it out.

its always a good idea to prune 1/3 anyway in small spaces. ventilation and air flow through is always key. as you've noticed and just mentioned, your light isnt getting down there anyway, and you can divert/use the energy


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 13, 2009)

okay i see you are still in early flower, well dont completely kill it, but i would back off the N some just tad and lower nutes like Earl say


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 13, 2009)

After getting a good look today and with your input I thought I would train a bit more and 
move the light from front to back. Pain in the ass and it doesn't have the intake hooked up.
Gerry rigged ducting with a couple boxes but it works. 

Man. What a difference. Now I get the reflection off the far walls and it really gets a better spread.
I will thin it out tomorrow.

Heres this weeks video...


[youtube]vrEOW3NecXs&hl=en&fs[/youtube]


Thought I forgot huh?​.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 13, 2009)

how long you gonna let them go?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 13, 2009)

I figure three to four weeks yet.

Thanks for the imput guys, I will go ahead and toss this res and start over at 600PPM. 
Remove everything under the chain you see even if it is green and thin out the canopy a bit.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 13, 2009)

thank ya for the porn!!!!!

they look great man!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 13, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> thank ya for the porn!!!!!
> 
> they look great man!


Sure man, 

Thanks for the help. I dumped almost half the res and cooled it down to 800PPM for tonight. Thats all the water I had. I'll get her done tomorrow. er well later today, Im goin to crash. lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 13, 2009)

you should be alright with 800 and just keep dropping and dropping

gauge it on how many res changes you intend on doing/how ever many you have left planned


----------



## axxewraith (Sep 13, 2009)

Holy shit. Keep up the amazing work!

Subbed.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 13, 2009)

Earl said:


> Looks like it time to start reducing the nute load.


Thanks Earl,

Yea, I have been averaging 600PPM the whole grow it had only been 2 days at around 1000 PPM. I am a believer bro. 
By keeping it at 600 when the plant uses the water it uses the nutes to so PPMs drop with the waterline. 
I have been adding nutes when I top off, I just added too much last time. ​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 13, 2009)

axxewraith said:


> Holy shit. Keep up the amazing work!
> 
> Subbed.


Thanks man.

Pull up a chair and feel free to comment or ask any questions. (thats how I figure shit out)


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 13, 2009)

I was refering to my trim under the screen. For you, I would say to cut off all leaves from about 1in. above the chain to the bottom of the plant. And id higher fan leaves are blocking other bud, you can simply tuck them downward out of the way, at least thats how i do it.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 13, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> I was refering to my trim under the screen. For you, I would say to cut off all leaves from about 1in. above the chain to the bottom of the plant. And id higher fan leaves are blocking other bud, you can simply tuck them downward out of the way, at least thats how i do it.


OK, I understand now. Thats how I have been doing it in the past its just with how fast these grew and the size of the side branches there is a lot more foliage. I see I have a good root system and stalks I just didn't want to deprive the buds of light. These are going to be my first indoor terminal colas that have not been topped/fimed or messed with besides LST. 

Thanks for clearing that up.​ 
.


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 13, 2009)

From reading your build thread, I think you have a 400 watt HPS in the flowering tent? I'm looking to replicate your setup, and was wondering if you felt the 400 watter was perfect for your cabinet size or if you felt you might want to jump to 600 watt in the future? I'd be doing the DIY cooltube and everything.

Thanks


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 13, 2009)

DenseBuds said:


> From reading your build thread, I think you have a 400 watt HPS in the flowering tent? I'm looking to replicate your setup, and was wondering if you felt the 400 watter was perfect for your cabinet size or if you felt you might want to jump to 600 watt in the future? I'd be doing the DIY cooltube and everything.
> 
> Thanks


Hey DB,

I considered a 600 watt but I went 400 for two reasons. One was a height issue. With a 600 I would need a minimum of a foot clearance. Even with a cool tube. With a 400 I need eight inches. The other reason was I was and I still am very impressed with Phillips Ceramic Metal Halide bulb and that only comes in a 400 watt version for now. Those CFL's are working better then I thought they would for side lighting. So, now that I have seen what this can do if you asked me if I would change it? Nope. Just run the bulb so the sides are pointing towards the farthest area. Hang the lamp Front to back instead of side to side.
​


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm looking to allow for maximum height as well. My current tent is just too short. I'll go w/ the 400 and maybe will hook up my current 250 as well for flower or perhaps use it w/ a MH for veg. T5s are doing ok but I've always been curious to see how well a MH would veg.

Thx


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 13, 2009)

Cool man,
Just want you to know this isn't a regular MH.

This bulb is a Ceramic Metal Halide. Its like a combination of both HPS and MH.
As a matter of fact it runs off a HPS Ballast. You saw the build but maybe you missed it.

In my waterfarm journal 1st grow I used a combination of 400w MH and two 250W HPS hung together. Then about half way through flower I upgraded the MH to a 1000w at a color temp of like 3000k

I lost half of the plants but still ended up with over 1000 grams wet.
Thats why although I am a fan of HPS I believe its missing the blue spectrum and thats what will fatten up the buds late in flower.

Ceramic Metal Halide covers the whole spectrum. You can veg or flower with it. I use T5's also. In my second cabinet I will try and flower with them along with a few CFL's 

I want to see what it can do and compare the same strains myself.

If you want to start a journal post a link to it here so we check it out. ​


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 13, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Cool man,
> Just want you to know this isn't a regular MH.
> 
> This bulb is a Ceramic Metal Halide. Its like a combination of both HPS and MH.
> ...


I had overlooked that tidbit about a Ceramic MH being different than std MH, thx! that's quite interesting. Though I was just saying I could take my current 250 watt ballast and fire a std MH bulb for my veg tent since I'll be using a 400 for flower. Re: the journal, I'm a ways out from buying everything I need (have to get a new circuit run first too). I'll have to live vicariously through you for a while .


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 13, 2009)

Cool with me, 
It's just from reading your post it sounded like you missed that part and its a big part of this grow. 
Makes me wonder how many others have.​


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 13, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Cool with me,
> It's just from reading your post it sounded like you missed that part and its a big part of this grow.
> Makes me wonder how many others have.​


One of the hazards of browsing threads while loaded no doubt.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 14, 2009)

OK I got done trimming, 
I took everyones advice and knocked out about 15% of the foliage, most of it was under the chain. 
I yanked out a small Widow that was under the mess on the right. I tried it before but when I pulled it was stuck.
The roots had a hold. This time I gave it a little yank and it came free so thats out of there too.

I did leave what was budding down there. I'll get a few popcorn buds.

Heres what I cut.
























Still plenty of solar collectors. 

















I like that much better. 
Check this out, I hope it don't crack the top of the tub.







​


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 14, 2009)

Looks great man. What do you plan to do with the cuttings? I've only been letting them dry and then tossing them in the firepit outside with a couple cigar butts and incense sticks late at night. Looking for some other ideas.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Garbage can?

I used to mess with them, throw it all in a paper bag, dry it out and store it in a giant zip lock bag. Then when I harvest I take that shake throw it together and while I was waiting for the buds to dry I make bubble hash out of it. I got about a gram an oz of shake. 

You can get a set of bubble bags on ebay for a lot less. I think they were like $75 for a 5 bag set.

Now during the grow I just toss that shake and bubble the trim and what fan leaves I have left from harvest. Getting lazy I guess.​


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 14, 2009)

Good trim. You'd be amazed at how much that helps with air circulation as well as removing leaves that get no light. I let the popcorn grow under the screen to and sometimes it can get pretty crazy.





The widow harvest gave me 1.5oz's from under the screen.


----------



## cutman (Sep 14, 2009)

lost my big lady out side dude , this rain really mest me up. she got so top heavy that she split down the middle, and imean all the way down.My 10' plant went to 3' and every thing i tried to do just made it wers.branchest were so heavy they were just breaking off from all the wieght. man lol thats all i can say is man full year down the drain. well talk at ya later


----------



## fatigues (Sep 14, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Those CFL's are working better then I thought they would for side lighting. ​


Do you really think you needed side lighting, or was this as much an issue with the lack of SCROG and a very dense canopy as anything else?

What benefits do you attribute to the side lights you added so far?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 14, 2009)

cutman said:


> lost my big lady out side dude , this rain really mest me up. she got so top heavy that she split down the middle, and imean all the way down.My 10' plant went to 3' and every thing i tried to do just made it wers.branchest were so heavy they were just breaking off from all the wieght. man lol thats all i can say is man full year down the drain. well talk at ya later


Boo Hiss.

Sorry to hear about that. I guess there was no way to save her.

R.I.P.​.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 14, 2009)

fatigues said:


> Do you really think you needed side lighting, or was this as much an issue with the lack of SCROG and a very dense canopy as anything else?
> 
> What benefits do you attribute to the side lights you added so far?


Good question, 

I feel the side lighting has helped during the veg stage by supplying light to the opposite side of the plants. This way I feel they were able to get to the height they are now. Without it I think they would be a few inches shorter and not be able to get any of the light from the main bulb now in flower where they need it most because they would have been under the canopy. Although I have grown buds with lighting on only one side, I found the opposite side was not as dense. The side lighting has helped fill out the back side of the buds. I can see the difference.

The next grow will be a scrog and I will continue to use them. I have the 26 watt CFL's at 3000K color temp in there.

Thanks for the input.​


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 14, 2009)

I like how you repositioned the cool tube there cruzer, much better light distribution. I want to do that with my grow but I would have to cut a whole in the door to the box and I would rather not do that. I have been thinking about adding some t-5's to the sides of my grow ever since seeing your CFL's on the side. Keep up the excellent work


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey Tom,

I know what you mean, It was a pain to re position the lights while I had plants in there but if you havent 
noticed I am a little impatient when it comes to improving my grow. I couldn't wait and I am glad I did it now.

Yea that side lighting was easy though, and cheap. under $20
Here is what I used.







Vanity bar- $15.00 
bulbs- on sale $3.00
extention cord- $1.49

I just made one for my other cab. This one I didn't cut in half though and I reversed the backing to make a reflector.
























I will be using the smaller CFL's here.

Took like ten minutes. I priced the 2 into one sockets at about $3 each and figured I would need four so that was 
like $12.00 and went with the bar instead for $15 I could always double it by getting those sockets later.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Good trim. You'd be amazed at how much that helps with air circulation as well as removing leaves that get no light. I let the popcorn grow under the screen to and sometimes it can get pretty crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam, thats a lot of popcorn.

I like leaving a bit down there because while the buds are hanging I toss the small buds in a paper sack and they dry faster then the rest. My first sample of every grow is the popcorn buds.

I don't know, I only did this yesterday but I think I can see a difference already. Maybe its just that I can see more of the lower buds. In my previous grows it seems like you get two layers of buds, the top buds and a second layer right under the canopy, then the bottom. In my experiences I would say I get 70% of my harvest from top, 25% from lower and 5% from under the screen. ​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 15, 2009)

9-15-09

Temps 80 res 74°
PPMs 900
PH 5.8

Plants have used about 3 gallons now of a high PPMs in as many days.
I do see a tips on a few of the upper leaves burnt. Not much but I got a feel for what they like. 
Now I will flush for a day and start again at 700PPM. They are bulking up nicely. Its possible this little burst help that.

I took the rest of the clones I had in rooter cubes and picked apart the cube and removed it. It took forever and I don't plan on doing that again. I think what saved me is I let then root long enough to build a small ball at the end.

















I think I ripped out all the small hairs at the end of the roots but I think they are strong enough to grow back pretty fast.
Who knows I never seen anyone root prune a cutting before.

































Flora nutes PPM 290
Ph 5.8


Looks like they all survived. So my next crop is in the cloner all collars no rooter plugs to possibly clog the jets. I figure in three or four weeks I will be ready for them. The four on the right and one of the center ones are Purple Kush. The rest are Train Wreck. The five PK will go in. I am not sure but I am thinking 2 TW.


Check out the light,







With Flash 















Close up.









Thats what I was calling the second layer of buds I was trying to get light to.









The White Widow is filling out a bit. Its still behind the TW.








The pistils on the upper buds are turning.









​.








​


----------



## Earl (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks like you are experiencing a little Mg deficiency.

.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey Earl,

Is that it? 
I noticed the spotting on one plants upper buds (the one I took the bud shot) I traced the stems down and found it was only one plant. I thought it was caused because it was so close to the side lighting. The rest look pretty good.
That plant seems to be finishing faster then others too, Maybe its the genes?

After this flush I will make sure I add cal mag with the rest. (FF Big and Tiger bloom) I been doing it every other res change and Last change I added that bloombastic in its place. 0-21-20 along with DM Zone. But then I boosted the base nutes by accident. I kept it high for a few days to help recover from the trim.

Thanks for the input. I use cal mag at half strength like the rest, Do you think I should do it with every change?

.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 15, 2009)

Good news, I just went to drain the res and checked PPMs. 
Over night they used another gallon and the PPMs dropped to 720 along with the water level. 
At that rate I believe more then half the PPMs are nutrients not plant salts.
Change in plans, I just topped off this res added a bit of cal mag and kept it at 700PPM​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 17, 2009)

9-17-09

Temps 83 res 74°
PPMs 570
Ph 5.9

I hit that sweet spot again, PPM's dropping with water level.
I left it alone. Got some good pics before lights on. 
Buds seemed to grow 1/2" over night. 





















As you can see I am out of vertical height.

Right about now is where in previous grows I have gone to far and burned the buds directly under the light. 
I want the maximum I can get but most of the time the sweet spot for most growers gets too hot in my cabinet grows.

Here is a shot, just the 400w









So Here is what I thought of, you may think its a waste but I am going to try it. I am blocking the light to the upper buds. 
Thats right hold the phone calls. I looked at the plants growing on my patio and they are under a screen and thought 
what the hell. I am out of height and would prefer them to grow up the sides anyway. most resin production I have seen 
in one of these grows has been on lower buds anyway.
Now with the screen.

















With the side lighting









Light distribution looks pretty good to me. 

















Actually I think I am still getting the penetration but not the burn. I think I like this.









Well I am going to try it this grow. 








The stuff I used was the same as I got out on the deck, I think it said blocks 75% of the suns rays. I figure with them directly under the light and the light is 38000 lumen's then they still receive about 10K

So what do you think?





Floro cab,

Temps here stay about 10° less than 400w cab.
Temps 74 root zone 70°
PPM's 650
PH 5.9 

Girls are stretching, I am keeping them under the screen for now. Or close to it.










Clones
Temps 72° res ?
PPM 290
Ph 6.0

Its been a couple days since ripping out there root hairs but they are all standing tall.
The blue LEDs on the left are shorting out again. Shit.









.​


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2009)

Amazing set up, wish I had been here from the start. Detail in your build and grow is excellent. Props cruzer!!!


----------



## matsuwa (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow I love the LED lights, they look awesome, your plants look so great too. Nice job!


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 17, 2009)

Lookin good! How much longer do you think you have to go on the flower cab?


----------



## snow4aaron (Sep 17, 2009)

Cruzer, those flowers are booming!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 17, 2009)

FML ok finaly i got the right thread haha and scribed! now im along for the right ride cruzer. lookin good i got a lot of reading to do i see


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 17, 2009)

DST said:


> Amazing set up, wish I had been here from the start. Detail in your build and grow is excellent. Props cruzer!!!


Thanks DST,

I have done this half assed before and I want to do this right. I have always kept journals so I can go back and find out when I did what and let me tell ya, I have gone back many many times.

Turns out, its good for catching up too. 
Welcome to the grow, please feel free to add comments or suggestions​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 17, 2009)

matsuwa said:


> Wow I love the LED lights, they look awesome, your plants look so great too. Nice job!


Hi Matsuwa,

Welcome to roll it up and thanks for stopping by. 
Yea, after 4 or 5 cabinet grows I think I finally got it right.
I like the looks of the LED's to but I like how they work better. 

Looks like you may be just getting started. Feel free to ask any questions. 
I got more time on my hands then I would like to admit.
​.


----------



## fatigues (Sep 17, 2009)

Probably should have gone with some Bushmaster on those things a while back - but in any event - going hard at em now with Bushmaster is not going to hurt and may well help.

Scrog next time will prevent this if you jump on it fast enough; the perils of starting from seed, right?

What do you think about moving your chamber below this flower room to your other cab somehow and using that space to lower your plant rez and regain another foot of space or so of vertical grow space? Along with hitting it hard with Bushmaster - that approach could help your grow right now when you need it most.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 17, 2009)

Bushmaster is best used in the beginning of flower. His plants are pretty much done stretching I would say...


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 17, 2009)

DenseBuds said:


> Lookin good! How much longer do you think you have to go on the flower cab?


Hey Dense,

Glad to see you decided to stick around. My target is eight weeks and I flipped to flower 8/1 so that would put it at 9/26. I am sure the train wreck will be done by then but I am afraid the Widow is gonna need a couple weeks more. I figure I will start flushing 10/3 and let the widow finish off while the system flushes out. So about three weeks to cut.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 17, 2009)

snow4aaron said:


> Cruzer, those flowers are booming!



They look nice but not as nice as yours, They are trying to catch up with there cousins... I think they got a good shot.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 17, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> FML ok finaly i got the right thread haha and scribed! now im along for the right ride cruzer. lookin good i got a lot of reading to do i see


Ha!

Dude, I thought you found this already, No biggie, roll a fatty and catch up. Good to have ya abord.

People if you want to see monsters, Check out Boomers grows. This guy does not fuck around.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 17, 2009)

fatigues said:


> Probably should have gone with some Bushmaster on those things a while back - but in any event - going hard at em now with Bushmaster is not going to hurt and may well help.
> Scrog next time will prevent this if you jump on it fast enough; the perils of starting from seed, right?
> 
> What do you think about moving your chamber below this flower room to your other cab somehow and using that space to lower your plant rez and regain another foot of space or so of vertical grow space? Along with hitting it hard with Bushmaster - that approach could help your grow right now when you need it most.​


Hi Fatigues,

Bush masters? I don't have that. I suppose it is like tiger bloom from Toms comment. I just hit them with what I would consider heavy nute load, 1000PPM for about 4 days. That included a new additive bloombastic with a NPK of 0-21-20 I do believe that helped boost the size but only after they started using it. From what I have seen if my res is at 700 to 800 PPMs then as the water level drops so does the PPMs Over 900 PPM and it stays even or increases. When it increases I believe the plants are not using the nutrients properly and expelling more plant salts. Evaporation is almost zero with this system I have taken that into consideration. 
Please correct me if I am wrong.

About the available space, Thanks for the input, It makes me go over the reasons I did things. The flower area is where the magic happens and above all that has to be done right. The second thing is perpetual grow. I want young plants ready to transplant and flower the day I harvest.

I need that room under the flower chamber to do that unless I use the smaller cab to veg with. Then I lose a second floro flower area. I lose the buds that would produce and have nothing to compare with. I may end up going that route but first I want to see if I can get the timing down and have two flower areas. 

My next attempt will include a screen that will be curved up on the sides.
I will train them so the buds will grow actually higher then the light on the sides but the upper fan leaves will still be about level with the bulb. The buds directly under the bulb should have enough clearance.

I have done it before, I over grew a grow on purpose to see what would happen and I got the highest yield I ever got in a cab. I burnt a few but still I got enough to make up for it. That will handle the height issue.

Heres a shot when I was in the smaller cab to give you an idea. I just copy and paste from the other journal.


And a shot with the kids.










​Just ended week six of flower, same deal 720ppm pH 6.0






 







 


Look like I got my vertical wall working now​


----------



## fatigues (Sep 17, 2009)

Bushmaster is a product ideally used at the onset of flowering to stop vertical growth. It mainly kicks the crap out of internodal spacing, but it will reduce vertical growth, even at this relatively advanced stage of your grow. Successful use on sativas is reportedly mixed by some growers, but it does work well on indicas.

Product Blurb:
*BUSHMASTER 4OZ (12/CASE)*

Our proprietary kelp extract will speed up the transition to bloom while decreasing internode spacing resulting in tighter flower clusters and bushier compact plants. Works well in soil, hydro or as a foliar. A must have for omega gardeners or vertical growing systems.


Link to it here.


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 17, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey Dense,
> 
> Glad to see you decided to stick around. My target is eight weeks and I flipped to flower 8/1 so that would put it at 9/26. I am sure the train wreck will be done by then but I am afraid the Widow is gonna need a couple weeks more. I figure I will start flushing 10/3 and let the widow finish off while the system flushes out. So about three weeks to cut.​


Ya man... I'm not going anywhere . Once I get the cash to run an extra circuit, I'm going to use this journal as a guide for my cab!

With the amount of time you've been in flower, I'd say you're likely going to be OK height-wise. Most of my grows have stopped vertical (or seriously slowed) after 4-5 weeks into flower. They just fatten up after that.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 17, 2009)

fatigues said:


> Bushmaster is a product ideally used at the onset of flowering to stop vertical growth. It mainly kicks the crap out of internodal spacing, but it will reduce vertical growth, even at this relatively advanced stage of your grow. Successful use on sativas is reportedly mixed by some growers, but it does work well on indicas.
> 
> Product Blurb:
> *BUSHMASTER 4OZ (12/CASE)*
> ...


Hum, ok sounds good on paper, Have you used it?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 18, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Hum, ok sounds good on paper, Have you used it?


I used it on my last grow on my church and thai super skunk. It works excellent man, it really kept the height down. Especially the thai super skunk which is a sativa


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 18, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I used it on my last grow on my church and thai super skunk. It works excellent man, it really kept the height down. Especially the thai super skunk which is a sativa


Thats weird dude, 
I was just looking at your 400w journal and saw you have it, then your 250w journal but didnt see it. 
So that's your secret!

Cool. I will get some.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 18, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Thats weird dude,
> I was just looking at your 400w journal and saw you have it, then your 250w journal but didnt see it.
> So that's your secret!
> 
> Cool. I will get some.


I would get the smallest bottle because the highest recommended dose is 2 teaspoons and I only used one teaspoon. I flushed the plants with the bush master just one day and it kept the height down to a very manageable size. I would pick up Gravity and Purple Maxx too because they also give excellent results from what I have read


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yea, I checked out the dosage you dont use much of it so 4 oz would last me quite a while. I dont mind the $15 but $15 to ship?

Where do you buy your stuff man.​


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 18, 2009)

I picked mine up at my local hydro store. I got the purple maxx and gravity there as well. I would suggest that so you don't have to pay for shipping


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 18, 2009)

Cool, 
I will check out my local place on Monday. Although I think I have had pretty good success with pruning I think this will work even better. 

Now that I think about it, I have heard about it before but when I was just starting to train and at that time I was buying all kinds of nutes and passed on it.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey

OK, so I am going over my setup and looking at possible Yield.
I looked at all my previous journals and found yields to compare.

In the past I had a smaller area 36" x 18" and only used all of it once.
Most of the time I couldn't fill it correctly but this is what I got

These numbers are dried and cured manicured buds.

1st grow 73 grams
2nd grow 93 grams
3rd grow 149 grams
4th grow 122 grams

3rd grow was the largest as you can see, 
4th was the best quality smoke with decent yield.

I found a site with an on line calculator, Yield o rama
The actual calculator link here.

Using 400 watt HPS and 4k lumen's per foot it came up with 36g per foot.
I assume that means they think 144 grams would be the yield at 4k per foot in that cab. Looks close to me.

I would like to know what you guys think of this thing.
Maybe you can visit the link, put in your stats and see if it is close. ​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 20, 2009)

9-20-09

Temps 80 res 66°
PPMs 660

Started a new res in aero cab, 660ppm Ph 6.1
used calmag and bloombastic with nutes.

Topped off floro res. water, was 860 took it to 600ppm 
Going to start watering more often in there.

Trimmed the girls up some and pulled out a runt. 
Well could be it didn't get a fair chance so I planted her in potting soil. 
I need a mother anyway. See how she turns out.​


----------



## Healing Herb (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Buddy, Glad to have found you! looking forward to following.

Your DIY chiller has already saved my seedlings!!

I am about to add a seedling heating mat to the set up to try and get the rootzone up in temp. Right now the cab sits at 68 - 70.

Thanks again for your GREAT documentation.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey cruzer,
cudos on trying the CMH. Looks like a really cool bulb. But have you ever considered a Son Agro? They have a mixed output adding some blue light to the red yellow and orange and has almost twice the lumens of a CMH. CMH looks like 30,000-36,000 lumens and Sno Agro is 53,000-55,000 in a 400w size. Just curious. Obviously the CMH is working great, just a thought for next grow to get some extra weight on top of what I'm sure will be a great harvest weight this run.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 20, 2009)

Healing Herb said:


> Hey Buddy, Glad to have found you! looking forward to following.
> 
> Your DIY chiller has already saved my seedlings!!
> 
> ...


Hey bud,

Glad to be of some help. I get ideas all the time but not all of them work, I have found many ways things don't happen. lol

Good to have you aboard, Yea that root zone temp is important. More then I ever knew. I had a grow where there was just no way I could cool the canopy and they were suffering. I was able to cool the root system and they perked right up. It's the same for seedlings root system. They are more delicate and need temps between 75 and 84° 
Important, don't go over 84° they cant handle it.

Be careful, those seedling heat mats will get the temps higher.
I use a towel on top of it and then still prop it up above it with sticks or something.

Heres a pic to give you an idea,








I shoot for 80° Once they get a few sets of leaves I try and keep the root temp within 10° of the canopy. This decreases spacing between inter nodes. keeps them short and fat. 
I cover that in my led/t5/400w journal. link below.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 20, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Hey cruzer,
> cudos on trying the CMH. Looks like a really cool bulb. But have you ever considered a Son Agro? They have a mixed output adding some blue light to the red yellow and orange and has almost twice the lumens of a CMH. CMH looks like 30,000-36,000 lumens and Sno Agro is 53,000-55,000 in a 400w size. Just curious. Obviously the CMH is working great, just a thought for next grow to get some extra weight on top of what I'm sure will be a great harvest weight this run.


Yes I did, You know your shit dude. Thats the bulb I was going to replace mine with until I saw the Ceramic Metal Halide. As a matter of fact, I have a Son agro 1000w bulb/cool tube and ballast stored in my shed.

I just don't have the room to use it and I cant see putting it in a 4x2 cabinet. I am sure it would work, the problem would be height again.

Yea, this bulb has 38000 lumen's and is less then the Son Agro. But what it does have is a high amount of the UV spectrum the Son doesn't. Thats why I thought I would give it a shot. I never planned on vegging with it but I could do that too.

So if it works out I get a good harvest and I am able to help others do the same. If not? well I guess you know what bulb I will replace it with. 

LOL thanks for the input. ​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey guys, 

Got some root porn for ya,









Look at those tits!

















I think that Dutch Masters Zone has lightened up there color a little bit.

.​


----------



## 7uckytoker (Sep 21, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!! I JUST READ PAGE FOR PAGE.... this grow is going along so F'N well man congrats. And beautiful outdoors too!!! Like wow. Im thinkin of doin a similar setup except it will be a DWC. 1 mother/7 clones/veg and then 7 in flowering. and just swap out every 8-9 weeks. Anyways +REP and Scribbzzz


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey Toker,

Thanks for stopping by and the complements on my grows.
I messed up pretty good the first time around or two but I think I got it down now.

Good luck on your grow and if you start a journal post a link here so we
can check it out and help if ya need it.


BTW the way you give rep is to click on the scales in the upper right of the post.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey guys,

I was messing around today and found a pic of our prez smoking a cigarette.
Then I changed it just a little bit and got a laugh. Thought I would share.







LOL​


----------



## cutman (Sep 21, 2009)

lol funny hes smoking hydro grown in his stelf cabent


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 21, 2009)

I always thought The Cabinet was the Vice President and like the heads of executive departments. 
Now we know whats really in there. LOL

How's the build going man.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 21, 2009)

9-21-09

Temps 88 res 68°
PPM's 660
PH 5.2

The Ph keeps dropping on this new res, Brought it back to 6.0 
Plants didn't use much water and its been warm. I hope this settles down.

Floro res is 600PPM I have changed water cycle to 4 hours on when lights on and one hour before lights out. 
I go through more water but the ppms have remained the same so I got that dialed in. Topped off with water today.

Girls are 2.5 weeks into flower and slowing down some.








The Purple Kush is way ahead of the others, well the widow and the Kush are about the same age but PK is in bloom 
where WW is just starting. I did a bit of training but I think its about time to let them go.
























These are the Train Wreck









I think by increasing watering time while they stretch helps increase mass.


OK

Got some real Bud Shots today.

These girls are in week 6 of flower. 
Train Wreck looks done but could always use more mass. Widow is just now filling out. 









































Right angle shot, Thats my Train Track.​.


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 22, 2009)

ridiculous as always!
oh yeah that kush loves to bud like crazy, it'll finish structurally growing and then... just... sit... until the trichs turn.
could be a *10wk* budding cycle till the full purple pheno shows.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ten Weeks huh,

Then this would be a good match for widow. To grow together. 
Kush in the center and widow on the sides. Hum. 

We will see how it goes. 
If I deside I need the two weeks Maybe I will just have a floro kush cab.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just checked on the ph and it is holding at 6.0 so we are good to go on that. This may have been the last res change. I will add nutes to keep it around 600 PPM.

This weekend I will change lighting to 11/13 and final weeks will be 10/14​


----------



## snow4aaron (Sep 22, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Just checked on the ph and it is holding at 6.0 so we are good to go on that. This may have been the last res change. I will add nutes to keep it around 600 PPM.
> 
> This weekend I will change lighting to 11/13 and final weeks will be 10/14​


Hey Cruzer,
Does the 11/13 and 10/14 imitate natural light cycles?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yea man,
Thats the idea. Then I'm going 48 hours dark. Thats not natural but it has been proven to increase trichomes production too.

I tried flipping to 10/14 the last week of my last grow and I like the results. 
Second time I grew the strain (WW) and it seems like the smoke stays fresh longer. 
About the same high though, a bit more of a body rush, maybe a bit longer lasting.

I am going to try the 11/13 then 10/14 to ease them into it.
Gotta try all the tricks when I am working with such a small space.​


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 23, 2009)

thats interesting i was wondering about doin a diff photoperiod before too and how itd affect the growth. i figured most like to give the most light possible to increase growth and buds but u can get sum beter quality smoke with higher thc and cbd levels with less yield in theory. when u do less light are u sacrificing yield? jw. not sure if itd be measurably less tho


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 23, 2009)

are you gonna flush the plants before harvest?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 23, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> thats interesting i was wondering about doin a diff photoperiod before too and how itd affect the growth. i figured most like to give the most light possible to increase growth and buds but u can get sum beter quality smoke with higher thc and cbd levels with less yield in theory. when u do less light are u sacrificing yield? jw. not sure if itd be measurably less tho


No man, size is done. at this point I am killing it. I am doing it slowly cause the widow could use another week. 
THC production happens in the dark. All I am doing is helping it along.
In my case the TW has finished before the widow by a week or so. There wont be any problem just leaving it there. ​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 23, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> are you gonna flush the plants before harvest/



Sure man, ya think I forgot? LOL

I guess I didn't mention it. I plan on keeping the PPMs around 600 for the rest of this week. The next week I will add just water and take off about 30% of the fan leaf, this will use up whats left in the res, the final week I will remove more fan leaf leaving just the leaves up top, Flush with water in the res until I get below 100 PPM then back off water cycle to half, pull the rest of the fan leaf and turn off the light.

Thats the plan Stan.
Sounds like a good finish to me. Wha da ya think?​


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 23, 2009)

Ah, very nice! I didn't want to assume that aero *needed* a flush (for best results), but in retrospect thats retarded haha.
i also think that the late removal of fan leaves will be a beneficial stress on the plants, as will the final darkness. I once left a finished plant in the dark for a week and a half. KILLER stuff!

odd question: during the flush could you get away with using sugar or molasses in your system? unsanitary?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well your thinking has merit to it, after all there is no medium to consider, Remember this is my first shot at this so maybe I am over doing it. (it wont be the first time)

I wont add any sugar, especially at this point. The time frame of the benefits of added sugars are over in my opinion. Besides, My feeling is keep the sugar in the coffee. I mean why bother? I feel the advantages of using it do not out weigh the variables the addition presents. If the amount is not perfect all shit breaks loose. Slow growth, feeds bacteria, lowers Ph, No, you wont see me using it.​


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 23, 2009)

i thought as much... get ready for twenty six of the longest days ever


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dam, your good.

I figured oct 10 for cut, a week to hang/bag, couple days in jars, Your are right on!

Then we cut the Dream Team. Thats going to be a job.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 23, 2009)

oh ok makes sense haha


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 23, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> oh ok makes sense haha


I hear ya Boomer.

At first I thought WTF he cant add? Then I thought about it, looked at a calender and bingo! Right on the money.



Fuck 26 days, now it seems like forever.

LOL


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 23, 2009)

Checked on the kids today, 

The kush that I removed from rooter cubes and put into aero cloner have grown there roots back and more. 
Hell the roots are almost bigger then the plant.

Heres a shot from the 15th when I removed the rooter cube.








Heres a shot today, looks to me like it grew all new ones.
I guess I didnt have to be as careful as I thought.









But, that answers my question. You can do it, just takes a week to grow back. 
And when they do, They grow back pretty good, like twice as many.







. 
.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 24, 2009)

9-24-09

Temps 82 res 66°
PPMs 620
PH 5.9

Added two gallons fresh then 10ml bloombastic as the only nutrient to keep it at 600PPM set PH 6.2 
Actually that stuff is to thick for the syringe. I used a teaspoon and gave it two.

I noticed all the TW top buds stretched about 1/2 of an inch, still growing some. WW didn't, its still filling out.

Looks like I got the timing right, or close enough in regards to being ready for the next grow. 
I got five PK and five TW that are rooted and ready to take there place. I figure I will top the TW and hope I 
get a bit more height from the PK on the right there.









I messed up with these gals, When I flipped to 12/12 in the other cab there light was plugged into the timer. I thought 
it was 24/7 but they went 12/12 for a little over a week. I think it took some time to adjust. 

Here I go with two strains again. This time I am going to flower as soon as they get up there. 
Hopefully they will be under 10" at that time, I'm thinking PK center and TW on the ends.​


----------



## fatigues (Sep 24, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Checked on the kids today,
> 
> The kush that I removed from rooter cubes and put into aero cloner have grown there roots back and more.
> Hell the roots are almost bigger then the plant.
> ...


​Glad to see it worked out for you as I must say I was a little concerned when I saw the initial damage to the roots. 

A new option that avoids this issue, is to germinate in Sure to Grow cubes. After the seedling is removed from the cloner, you simply insert the seedling in your Aeroponics unit with a neoprene collar and run as normal.

STG requires no pre-soaking, is ph neutral and does not suffer any of the other problems encountered by those using rock wool.

In an Aeroponic unit, you cannot use the larger STG insert made to fit snugly in a net pot (because the material STG is made from, PET, does not wick) - but the germination cube itself, once roots are exposed, is fine to use for that application. 

Main advantage over Rapid Rooter is that the SuretoGrow cube is 100% plastic and will not degrade in any manner so as to potentially clog up your sprayers. And it's cheaper than Rapid Rooter, too.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thats very interesting,
After reading this post I went to there website and saw the videos.

I have used rockwool and rapid rooter cubes both have there issues, Primarily the fact they both retain water makes it difficult for a small cutting or a seedlings roots to grow without oxygen.

The fact that sure to grow cubes will drain is enough for me to give it a shot.
Not to mention the other benefits.

Thanks, I believe this is just what needed and was not looking for.
This is why I share my journals with everyone, To get opinions and learn new things.

+Rep My friend, not only for your intelligent observations and suggestions but for thinking outside the box.​


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 24, 2009)

Those do look pretty cool, but I hate spending money if I dont have to. I dont know how you clone Cruzer, but you already have net pots and neoprene discs right? If so, thats all you need. Take your cutting, do your diagonal cut and dip in root gel if you got it(not needed), place cutting in the neoprene disc, place in net pot, then into cloner. You can check daily for roots. Once mine hit the water(DWC not aero like yours) I gently remove the neoprene and fill the net pot with hydrotron. A complete clone without having to spend $$ on useless rooters like rockwool and jiffy pelets. And in your setup and mine, they are completly unnessasay and a waste of money that can be spent on something better. Just thought you might want this info.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 24, 2009)

Sure man, I appreciate your input.
I just wish more people would post there opinions and maybe get into a discussion on different techniques.

In my case its getting used to the new style and the time frame. 
I understand cloning pretty well now. Sure I had some trouble at first. 

My style has been perpetual, I want six harvests a year to make up for the small space. In hydroton I would cut clones and root/veg for six weeks while the others flowered. Harvest Replace Flower the next batch. 

With aeroponics I have found yes, they grow faster even larger then in hydroton. Rooting takes a week or so then they need about another week or two so they are at a size where I can harvest and replace.

But thats three weeks. It used to take six. That is what has thrown me off. I cant take clones in week five of flower.

Now I find if I start them in RR cubes it takes longer to get them to size so thats actually good but then I have to put that in my system and with the way the jets would normally hit the stem and the water drop off it saturates the cube. This never dries properly. Stalls the growth and makes a ball at the end of the cutting. 

I am ready to start taking the clones at week four of flower, hoping they will take 2 weeks to root/re veg and be ready in a month.

So you see, I need a way to stall them if I want to continue with aeroponics with a perpetual grow and no mother. Or grow a mother.

Now these new cubes, I could probably keep them in those for 3 or 4 weeks with low lighting then put them into the cloner for a week or so under the LEDs to perk them up that cube will drain and be ready when I need them.

Just in case I started a mother.​


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah, mothers are the way to go. My problem is I have dedicated half my space to mothers. Some are leaving soon though. At the moment, I have 3 White Widow, Mango, Blue Mystic, Mazar, Piss, and a Blue Kush mom. But I'm a sucker for variety. I cut my clones 3 weeks before harvest. 1 week to root and 2 weeks to veg. But you need a mom. The short veg time also helps the plants to have a slightly smaller final size, but in our setups is the right mix for light penetration.


----------



## snow4aaron (Sep 25, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> I am ready to start taking the clones at week four of flower, hoping they will take 2 weeks to root/re veg and be ready in a month.
> 
> ​


You take clones from the vegging plants, correct?


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 25, 2009)

With your system, how would you adapt it for a mom? also, would you kill the mom when it got too big, or bud it? 
or you could get the clones from someone with the strains already, lol.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 25, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Yeah, mothers are the way to go. My problem is I have dedicated half my space to mothers. Some are leaving soon though. At the moment, I have 3 White Widow, Mango, Blue Mystic, Mazar, Piss, and a Blue Kush mom. But I'm a sucker for variety. I cut my clones 3 weeks before harvest. 1 week to root and 2 weeks to veg. But you need a mom. The short veg time also helps the plants to have a slightly smaller final size, but in our setups is the right mix for light penetration.


Thats a very nice selection. I got very little room for a mother.
I figured I could keep a couple bonsai mums or one very small one. 

Well thats what I have been thinking, I need a slightly smaller finish size. This first time around I let them get I think 15 inches before flower. I found thats a bit too much. It looks like a finish height is about three time the size of the plant when I flip to 12/12.

So without a screen I am going to run out of height real quick. I want to try it with a great root structure but real short, like 8 to 10 inches and see if I can get mini trees like SOG with eight to ten plants and all main colas weighing at 1 oz dry. about 2 to 2 1/2 foot tall. 

My goal is eight oz dried and cured from each harvest.

Do you think I should be looking at a different strain? I was thinking AK-47 from serious seeds, but I don't know about the smell. Sounds like its pretty strong but I think I can work with that. 
That or maybe White Russian.
​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 25, 2009)

snow4aaron said:


> You take clones from the vegging plants, correct?


Yea Arron, thats the norm but you will find I try different things. I have taken clones at two weeks into flower with no problem so I figured why not try four weeks. I wound need to leave the lower growth there longer but the time frame for a perpetual grow will be there.

The idea is to have fat little clones ready when I cut so I can continue to get a harvest every two months off each cabinet with no down time.
​


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 25, 2009)

I flower my clones as soon as they grow their first set of leaves for them selves. Usually between 6-8inches. And you can see in my journal how tall they get. Makes thm about the perfect size for people with height reqirements like us. But this size can vary by strain especially with pure indicas. I only changed from my widow for variety and a faster flower, seeing as all of my widows took 11 weeks. Shooting more for that 8 week slot. But once I get my second and third flower area set up, that will change, having a different strain in each setup, lookiing to double-triple my curent setup exact copy. I want over a pound per total harvest and would like alternating flower peroids so I can have a harvest every month or so like yours.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 25, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> With your system, how would you adapt it for a mom? also, would you kill the mom when it got too big, or bud it?
> or you could get the clones from someone with the strains already, lol.


Well I could grow the mom next to the floro res. Thats too dry for clones but will work for a mother area. She will have plenty of foliage. I just need to keep her small I guess. Mothers in dirt and would be to large to put into the system so probably kill her or give her away when I want a change.

Maybe I can get a bonsai thing going.

Or yes, I can take clone donations ​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 25, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> I flower my clones as soon as they grow their first set of leaves for them selves. Usually between 6-8inches. And you can see in my journal how tall they get. Makes thm about the perfect size for people with height reqirements like us. But this size can vary by strain especially with pure indicas. I only changed from my widow for variety and a faster flower, seeing as all of my widows took 11 weeks. Shooting more for that 8 week slot. But once I get my second and third flower area set up, that will change, having a different strain in each setup, lookiing to double-triple my curent setup exact copy. I want over a pound per total harvest and would like alternating flower peroids so I can have a harvest every month or so like yours.


Ok about strain, I am looking at this:


Breeder : Serious Seeds AK-47
Flowering Time : 53 - 63 Days 
Environment : Indoor,Outdoor,GreenHouse 
Origin : Holland 
Seeds Per Pack : 11 








An easy-growing good producer, this strains power earned it the name. More the idea of a "one hit wonder" than anything violent is intended by the name. "AK" has won many awards at the Cannabis Cup and other Cannabis festivals, 6 in total. These plants have a short flowering period, producing hard compact buds which gleam with resin crystals making any farmer proud. Quality without compromise, this is some serious flowerpower. And floral it is- be aware that the odor of these plants. 


Current Reviews: 9​


----------



## snow4aaron (Sep 25, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea Arron, thats the norm but you will find I try different things. I have taken clones at two weeks into flower with no problem so I figured why not try four weeks. I wound need to leave the lower growth there longer but the time frame for a perpetual grow will be there.
> 
> The idea is to have fat little clones ready when I cut so I can continue to get a harvest every two months off each cabinet with no down time.
> ​


Good stuff. I will may try that this time. I trim in week 1 and 3 of flower anyway for SOG, I could clone from those trimmings.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 25, 2009)

Go for it man, 

Yea, when I prune for scrog I toss it all but that will root.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 25, 2009)

09-25-09

Temps 84 res 45°
PPMs 590
Ph 6.0

Wow, did I mess up. last night I thought I would clean up the electrical a little bit and I must have hit the knob on the cycle timer. The off time was set at 4 hours. The flowering plants didn't seem to be affected but a few the clones were drooping.










I changed it back to 20 min off and within an hour they were back.

The other thing I did was add nutrients right to the res after topping off with fresh.
Well the nutes didn't seem to mix as well as I like so I unplugged the air pump from the cycle timer and let it go 24/7 
The temps dropped like crazy! down to 45°

I got the temps back up but I had no idea air could cool water like that. 
It must be because I am cooling the water and it constantly circulates. 
Back to normal now.

PPMs 600 pH 6.1








The cardboard has mylar on the other side. Its really there just to keep the light out of my eyes.
See my little mother plant down on the right? She is ready for her first top.
.​


----------



## snow4aaron (Sep 25, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> 09-25-09
> 
> Temps 84 res 45°
> PPMs 590
> ...


Cruzer
That is such a great picture of all your hard work. Great use of space and management of time.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you Arron,

I appreciate the thoughtful complement. 
You know what they say, a picture is worth a thousand words and if its fun to do, its not really work at all.

I love to grow, gives me something to do without work available.
Besides, I just got this new camera and I get to use it.

That reminds me, I haven't done a video in a while...

Thanks for sticking around.​


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 25, 2009)

love the mom plant, of course. what soil is that? strain is TW yes?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 25, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> love the mom plant, of course. what soil is that? strain is TW yes?


Its your dirty mind dude.

Lets see, about 1/2 soil from the yard, 1/4 super soil potting mix and 1/4 of this stuff called earthgrow. 
Its from the depot, an outdoor mix.

Yep, Its Train wreck. I took the clone that looked the most like Sativa strain and I'm a dirt farmer now.
I thought about bringing pests in and figured where it is will not get to the hydro because that section is 
vented from and to this room. I will kill the little shits before they get in one of the cabs...hopefully. ​


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 25, 2009)

lol, nice ... I have noticed that the TW in small cups vegs pretty slow, then goes nuts in flower. interested to see ur results.

prevention would be good for any potential bugs, like pesticide or a top layer of sand on the soil (esp. for gnats).


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 25, 2009)

Here ya go Goat








Now I was hoping you would help me along with this soil part of the grow.

So what do you think of that mix?​


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 25, 2009)

well you have a great internode length and structure which at least shows that your soil mix has good body and aeration. 
the only problem is that its potentially dangerous to use soil from outdoors, could have crazy bugs/ bacteria/ fungus/ mites. 
use a highly diluted watering with hydrogen peroxide if you see any issues.

as for the soil, i'd just let it dry out a lot before each watering until its rootbound. just barely before it starts to droop. gives the roots oxygen. otherwise, it already looks retarded healthy!


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 25, 2009)

I've always had good results with FoxFarm's Ocean Forest soil. Though I've not ever tried anything else


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 25, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> well you have a great internode length and structure which at least shows that your soil mix has good body and aeration.
> the only problem is that its potentially dangerous to use soil from outdoors, could have crazy bugs/ bacteria/ fungus/ mites.
> use a highly diluted watering with hydrogen peroxide if you see any issues.
> 
> as for the soil, i'd just let it dry out a lot before each watering until its rootbound. just barely before it starts to droop. gives the roots oxygen. otherwise, it already looks retarded healthy!


Cool, I didnt know that about soil, I read your last post and went for a walk around the block and found some sand in someones front yard. It was off to the side of the driveway and had a boat parked there.

I think maybe I should was it. It looks clean but anyway, how much sand, like 1/4 inch or so?

The soil I got from by my tomato plants and I dont get bugs on them so I think its ok.

retarded healthy, lol​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 25, 2009)

DenseBuds said:


> I've always had good results with FoxFarm's Ocean Forest soil. Though I've not ever tried anything else


OK, I will look into that. 

Thanks Dense.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Densebuds, I just checked out your cabinet build journal.

VERY COOL!

You are building a very similar setup as this and growing in FF Ocean Forest. Perfect!

DenseBuds Cabinet Build

Be sure to post a link here to your grow journal ok?​


----------



## DenseBuds (Sep 25, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Be sure to post a link here to your grow journal ok?​


Sure thing!


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 26, 2009)

dude, my favorite hydro store is not too far away. big bag of OF is like 15 bucks. i personally only use sterilized sand from the hardware store, but you should be fine with the boat sand. at least 1/4 inch on that tiny pot.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yea, sounds better then boat sand huh? OK, but I found a use for it.

Well I suck at taking videos so I tried the pic to movie thing on Picasso


[youtube]IgYbMpja9LU&hl=en&fs[/youtube]

No audio, I haven't figured that one out yet. 
I thought I found a free sound editor but I guess not.​


----------



## Big Raw J (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice man, came to check out your setup and I'm very impressed. Thanks for posting in my thread, I got my pics up for the start of my journal. Looks like you'll be up for a harvest soon!!!  BigJ


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 26, 2009)

lookin good cruzer pretty cool slide i havent messed with that shit yet idk about the audio either lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 26, 2009)

Big Raw J said:


> Nice man, came to check out your setup and I'm very impressed. Thanks for posting in my thread, I got my pics up for the start of my journal. Looks like you'll be up for a harvest soon!!!  BigJ


Hey Raw,

Yea, it's been eight weeks in flower today. 
I would have started flushing last week if I didnt have the widow in there. I would have probably cut today.

Thanks for droppin by.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 26, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> lookin good cruzer pretty cool slide i havent messed with that shit yet idk about the audio either lol


Yea, I liked the slide show too, 
I made it in 800 by 600 but all you guys see is the dinky little show. I guess the size is set in the forum software.

I can add music to it from one of my cd's I burned but when I post it on you tube it blockes the tune, some copyright thing. 

There is always a way around things.
I'm working on it..


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 26, 2009)

nice well let me know how it goes


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 26, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> nice well let me know how it goes


Sure man, but I think the answer will be that I will need to host it myself and create an outside link.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey its about time huh?

Well My buddy brought over some pics of the grow, they were taken on the 23rd.
Over all things are looking good, The canopy is a little tall, there are a couple colas that have passed the fence line but 
most are under it.

They get water then two days later feed then water again. We have been feeding them Bloombastic and FF Big Bloom.


























We had a fight with spider mites. 
Yea, I know I hate the things too. They attacked the Widows, Seems like the Super Silver was too tall for them to reach 
but they sure fucked up the lower growth on the widows.











The plants are trained to grow away from where the shot was taken but you can see the lower growth.










Yea, we hit them with neem oil then safers, Getting close to harvest for the Widows. Probably next week or two.​


----------



## Earl (Sep 27, 2009)

You'll have some good fishing poles when this grow is done.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ha,

Yea we talked about what we can do with those stalks. Fishing poles was one idea.
Another was to cut them at 4 foot lengths and wedge them horizonally in my cab and use them to train with.

My bud likes the fishing pole idea better.


----------



## tmsculli (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks good brother, keep up the solid progress. Every time I see pictures of those happy girls outside I get jealous.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 27, 2009)

Me too!
I am only in for a cut.

Still, Its a cool grow and I never seen a outdoor SCROG. One thing we have learned, We allowed 18" from top of the screen to the top of the fence and we should have gone 24 inches.​


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 27, 2009)

first off, I love the slideshow! those buds are looking insane, very interesting growth pattern.



cruzer101 said:


> Ha,
> Yea we talked about what we can do with those stalks. Fishing poles was one idea.
> Another was to cut them at 4 foot lengths and wedge them horizonally in my cab and use them to train with.
> My bud likes the fishing pole idea better.


dude, those would be perfect for pool cues, ninja weapons, soil stakes, or even a natural frame for a cab/tent.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks man, It took more time but what the hell. 
For some reason vidoes dont really show whats going on

Dude, Pool cue? 

Ninja weapons, lol, not me man.
I will just go get a couple boxes of rounds.

I kinda like the tent frame idea.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 28, 2009)

9-28-09

Temps 86 res 71°
PPMs 620
PH 6.2

I added two gallons fresh brought the PPMs to 500 left pH alone.
Lights changed to 13/11
I plan on adding two more gallons fresh when it needs it then flush.

The widow's were seeds from one I hermed and got about 10 seeds. So, My experence with herm seeds is started with ten,
four popped, 2 survived, out of the two I got one nice plant.

10 to 1 odds suck in my book. I am staying with good genetics from hear on out.

Train Wreck performed about what I thought in regards to size and trichomes production... Lots of them!

Trichomes shots.










































The kids are right on track,

I topped the tallest Train Wreck last night and move the light up a notch. 
A couple of the Purple Kush's are a bit short still but they got hella roots for there size. 
I got ten good clones out of the twelve. They are around four inches tall. I figure I got a week. 




























.​


----------



## tmsculli (Sep 28, 2009)

Those LEDs get me every time man. You have such a professional set-up. As you have said to me many a time, I'm stubborn as shit haha. I can't help but think if I set out to spend $1,300 what I could have done as opposed to just ending up at $1,300 haha.


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 28, 2009)

i am impressed by the node length under the LED, very cool. it also has such pretty colors :bong:
i am so fucking ready to see those sweet nugs all dried up, has it gotten that trademark aroma yet?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 28, 2009)

tmsculli said:


> Those LEDs get me every time man. You have such a professional set-up. As you have said to me many a time, I'm stubborn as shit haha. I can't help but think if I set out to spend $1,300 what I could have done as opposed to just ending up at $1,300 haha.


Ha, 

Hey you are doing great man, I really messed up my first grow.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 28, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> i am impressed by the node length under the LED, very cool. it also has such pretty colors :bong:
> i am so fucking ready to see those sweet nugs all dried up, has it gotten that trademark aroma yet?


Yea, I really dig the colors too. I think by keeping the lights right on top of them is whats helping with the node space.

The buds dont really smell much unless I touch them, then ya its stinky.
They smell like the widow though, whats the trademark smell like?


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 28, 2009)

its just trainwrecky... heavy, sweet, like wonderful gasoline kinda. the flavor is more consistent (than the smell) between batches, i guess you'll see soon enough.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh I got it now, 

Yea man thats it!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 29, 2009)

lookin good cruzer ya the colors r trippy. never seen sumthing like that before


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 29, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> lookin good cruzer ya the colors r trippy. never seen sumthing like that before


Yea, LED's are good to clone/veg with you don't have to worry about the plant touching the lights so its good in small spaces. Not cost effective to flower with yet though. well in my opinion.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 29, 2009)

Do you have a link to the LED's you use?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Tom,

Yea sure man: Homegrownlights.com

I got three of the 14 watt kits. Hes got high power ones now.

Just want to warn you, the 14 watt kits you assemble yourself. 
Thats 280 LEDs with two pins and other stuff so like 600 solder points. 
The first one took me a couple hours to do.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 30, 2009)

9-29-09

Temps 79 res 68°
PPM's 580
PH 6.0

They used about a gallon of water, Left the res alone.
Cleaned up some lower leaf, funny not any yellow leaf, sure the stuff that was dying from lack of light but 
no deficiencies I could see. I got a few handfuls.

Here's a shot from underneath;

























The floro cab just started week 5 of flower.
I skipped week 4 and five in ff feeding and went right to there week 6 
so we might run a bit shy on nitrogen but I really didn't want the size.

PPMs 600
PH 6.0









A few bud shots;
Widow










Kush









Train wreck

















The kids









The Cabs,









I read stinkbuds journal again last night, funny never read it all the way through. I just went there to see his hydro design. 
Anyway I like his flushing technique. I am going to try some clearex. Its a salt leeching solution to help remove the 
remaining nutrients. I flush for 24 hours with that and then flush with Ph 5.8 water.

Placed an order on ebay last night, got an email today, its in the mail.​


----------



## tmsculli (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks delicious buddy.

One question, I meant to ask you a long time ago, but where did you get those little fans? I keep looking for them online and can't find any. I know they don't oscillate, but I feel like they are still a much better idea for my grow


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey Tm,

Yea, The train wreck is going to be real tasty, I am not sure about the Widow though.

Those little fans are awesome. I think I got five of them now.
Real quiet and for there size, I dont they make one that pushes more air.

Anyway, I found them at wallmart dude. The brand name is Massey.
There are different sizes, this is there 4 inch. $10


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 30, 2009)

lookin great cruzer just following along


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 30, 2009)

Cool man,

You will be able to see for yourself what t5's can do in flower.
I got three 3000k and one 6500k in the hood. The CFL's are 18 watt 2700k


----------



## tehnick (Sep 30, 2009)

took a while to go through the thread, but worth the read. i'm a new medical grower for myself and am trying to figure out as much as i can. i'm fixing to flip the switch to flower on sunday. seeing threads like this have been a big help man, thanks a bunch. i'm hoping to try and find a cabinet like yours for a separate veg and flower area. i'm a soil guy tho since i had some real hardcore problems with hydro. maybe i'll try it again at a later time.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Tehnick,

Glad to help. Those meds can be expensive at the clubs.
Gonna flip them sunday huh? Good for you.

Nothing wrong with dirt man, fewer plants bigger colas indoors. have you checked out montana med grow? 
GTO he just cut like 12 ozs and hes in dirt. Awesome job.

good luck to ya.


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 1, 2009)

fantastic progess with the T5s, its great to see kush show her true colors.
the grow is at its climax right now, with cabinets absolutley stuffed with sticky plant matter!
has life been easier for ya with that scrawny WW removed a while ago?


----------



## tmsculli (Oct 1, 2009)

Cruzer, I can't find those dang fans man. Online they run 20$ a piece =/ I guess I will have to suck it up. They are exactly what I need.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 1, 2009)

I guess you didnt see my reply,

I got them at wallmart, 4 " Massey fan $10


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 1, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> fantastic progess with the T5s, its great to see kush show her true colors.
> the grow is at its climax right now, with cabinets absolutley stuffed with sticky plant matter!
> has life been easier for ya with that scrawny WW removed a while ago?


Yea I think so, 
That runt widow was on the right side and thats where I have most foliage. left side is cool though.

This was a trial grow, I wanted to max the cab out to see what I could get with monsters. Now I look under there and see lots of half developed buds. Make me think less is more.

The other thing is I do not have proper reflection. I am working on a new reflector to maximize the lighting. (no not oven liners)

Stainless steel ducting spread apart. sounds weird but looks like it will work great. I got the idea from tnsculli's journal.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 1, 2009)

OK,

Got the clearex today, I drained the res, filled it with tap, (yuck) ph it to 5.8 and ran it for an hour to wash it out, drained res. Then I refilled with 1/2 tap and 1/2 r/o cause my water is so shitty, It came to 220 ppms. 
Then I added the clearex and ph to 5.8. After an hour the ph jumped to 6.5 and I left it at that. Stinkbud didnt say anything about ph on this part but I thought what the hell.

So, I will run this for 24 hours then change to fresh (1/2 tap 1/2 R/O) and finish up in about a week to 10 days. ​


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 1, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> The other thing is I do not have proper reflection. I am working on a new reflector to maximize the lighting. (no not oven liners)
> 
> Stainless steel ducting spread apart. sounds weird but looks like it will work great. I got the idea from tnsculli's journal.


Do you have a link to this? I tried searching on the username, but couldn't find it.

Thx!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 2, 2009)

DenseBuds said:


> Do you have a link to this? I tried searching on the username, but couldn't find it.
> 
> Thx!


Hey DB,

Well its work in progress, 

I looked at the current shit I have for reflectors.








I am missing that mid area and what I want is a reflector thats the same shape as the light. But I want side lighting so I wanna build it into the thing.

I went to home depot, the ducting section and found sheet metal but the sizes were to big so found this 8" ducting thats 36" long. When I measured it flat it would be 24" so I got it for $12 and a couple aluminum strips $5 ea. 










I had a couple of those welded wire frames for signs you stick in your lawn so I got those and cut them to prop the thing open.









I trimmed off the bottom 









Then cut it in two, one for each side and weighed them because I want 
this on yo yo's and they only hold 22 lbs.










OK 4 and 1/2 pounds so far.


Heres the idea,









Thats 42 inches wide right there. I am building it on a table in front of the cab to check size.










Now I am building braces for them out of the aluminum sticks.
This is my first attempt. the sticks hold the weight no problem.



















I notched the aluminum for the wire and the hood. set it on them and picked it up by the sticks. Works good.
So now I need a frame for the top and hold the tube. Like an A frame.









So thats where I am at.

I wanna mount the CFL's at the edge of the wing and be able to move it all at once. Kinda crazy I know, I will probably end up shorting it. Maybe with this much reflection I wont need them. 

I plan on cutting in a week or so, I'm gonna fix the ducting and try it then.​


----------



## Earl (Oct 2, 2009)

I would not recommend a long clearex flush.

A couple of hours is plenty to wash the salt off,
and you will get tip burn when you re-introduce nutes,
unless you start the nutes low and bring them up slow again.

DYNAMIC NATURE OF ION UPTAKE

1. Regulation at the uptake step: CaSO4-grown plants

In the 1930's and 40's Hoagland, made use of barley seedlings grown hydroponically for about 1 week in solutions containing only 0.5 mM CaSO4 to measure the uptake of K+, NO3-, and other ions. 
At a time when measurements of ion uptake were generally made without the advantage of radiotracers, 
it was necessary to optimize uptake or be satisfied with experiments that lasted for days, 
and therefore suffered from lack of sensitivity. 
Hoagland observed that growing the plants this way 
compared to growing them in full nutrient-solution, 
considerably increased the rates of absorption of all ions except Ca2+ and SO42-. 

Actually, the observation was recorded as early as 1906 by Brezeale, 
who demonstrated significant increases of nitrate, phosphate, calcium, and potassium uptake 
when these ions were removed from the media for 15 h (table 1). 

Thus, it would seem as though the plant adapts to the absence of a particular nutrient 
by increasing the capacity to absorb that particular nutrient. 
(To read the full report, click on the above paragraph)

So, what happens is,
once deprived of a nutrient for more than 15 hours, 
the plant will attempt to take up too much
of that deprived nutrient, 
and it will burn.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey Earl,

Thanks for the info.

I already ran it for 24 hours then drained it and filled with tap/R/O water with a ppm of 150 at 5.8 Ph. My guess is the plants will try and absorb nutrients but there wont be any and they will use up there stored nutrients. Does that sound about right to you?

It sounds to me like it wont matter if there are nutrients or not in the res. They will still burn themselves. Did I understand that correctly or will there need to be nutrients in the res for the burn to happen.

At this point I am just trying to flush the nutrients out.


----------



## Earl (Oct 2, 2009)

If you are at the end of the grow then a long flush is good.
2-4 weeks if you have the patience for it.
I thought you were doing flushes between nute changes.
If you are bringing it back at 150 
I would stay near that number 
until they finish
and then do a RO only flush 
before chop.
I wouldn't go near 300ppm, for sure.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 2, 2009)

Gotcha, I thought that might be the case.

Thanks for the info though, 
I was planning on using it during the next grow and now I know what happens so I will do 12 hour cycles. Good to know.


----------



## cutman (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey buddy looking good. Nice little buds, how big are them colas at the top, and how is the dream team? Its been a while. That took a while to catch up on your grow. I chopped two of mine, out side, they are in jars now.Still have one blue berry out there going to let her go a bit longer but she looks done, smells allosome. I started 3 hawaiian snow babys and 5 ak47 x lr2 autos last week, although i dont know why. i have enough to last me till next year easy.lol every body wants to buy some, but i dont sell.lol i bought a vacuum sealer and package it all up. i did 1 auto, 5 weeks ago and she looks nice, shoot u a pic tomorrow. need batteries.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 2, 2009)

Cutman, good to hear from ya bud.

Yea, I'm just cruzin along, Had an issue with a neighbors gardener, we think he may have seen the Dream Team. 
We are just not sure so we cut the widow early it was stinky widow and smelling up the place. The Super Silver Haze 
is still growing though, probably another three to four weeks. Long colas bro, like 18 to 20 inches.

In my cab here I am about to cut. I guess the big buds are about banana size and a lot of golf ball size underneath. 
I got one Widow that will be real fat.

So that auto is kickin ass huh? Yea I would like to see her at 5 weeks.

Get rechargeable dude, two sets and you never run out.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 2, 2009)

I took a look at the clones today, they are about five inches tall. 
Three Kush are doing well and five Train Wreck.









With another four or five inches in height left down here I am going to top the TW and move the light up a notch at a time.













That should give me another week or so and that would work. I want to flower at eight inches. I think.


.​


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 2, 2009)

i got some organic trainwreck from an SF dispensary the other day, truly exceptional stuff. those clones look as good as you could wish. have you taken any pics of them under normal light to check out the shade?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 2, 2009)

I just topped them so half the green is gone, But yea, I see there color all the time.
The TW is pretty much reg green the PK is darker green. Next res change I'll get you some shots.

You didnt get any purple leaf did you?


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 2, 2009)

pk has only purpled for me just when its about ready to harvest, on the undersides of the leaves.


----------



## cutman (Oct 3, 2009)

Still have adderss will soon. Bannana size sounds like coming along well looks nice. Will do on the pic... Auto is about what they say in wait, but if you do 30 to 40 it will be nice. But thats alot of work, Dude i did alot on last grow, well you know, loveing it. But yes she started and working well. lol battery need to. time to smoke a bowl and crash. later gater


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 3, 2009)

Cool Man,

I am still trying to find out what would work best in this setup and I was thinking lolipoping some autos. 
Like 10 or so and going SOG. I was thinking AK. 
AK will kick my ass though and I enjoy smoking as much as getting stoned.

I have had this widow hanging for about 5 days, I am off to wallmart for some mason jars. I will snap a couple pics when I get back.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 3, 2009)

You would be better off just doing a sog with regular ak not auto. Auto will require you to have the lights on longer per day and it will mean you'll have to buy a bunch of auto ak seeds because you can't clone an autoflower. I'm sure you knew that already though


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 3, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> You would be better off just doing a sog with regular ak not auto. Auto will require you to have the lights on longer per day and it will mean you'll have to buy a bunch of auto ak seeds because you can't clone an autoflower. I'm sure you knew that already though


Good point Tom,

Yea I herd about the cloning but I didn't think about the time the light was on. 20 vs 12 is almost twice the electricity. Plus I would have to buy seeds every grow. I think you are right, Back to the drawing board.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 3, 2009)

I found a case of one quart mason jars with wide mouth at OSH for $12.99 they only had small ones at wall mart. Heres a couple shots of the Widow we had outside this year. Unfortunately we had to chop early and there is not as much but still, there is a few Oz's here.































.

I wasn't ready for it so I had made a make shift dryer. I had an old gas BBQ 
that I pulled off the kettle and the wood slats that made a shelf, bent the 
handles straight up, removed the wheels and turned it upside down. Bent some 
cardboard for one side and the top then put it in a corner and used some screen 
for the door. It just rolls up.














So if you got an old BBQ laying around you can make a drying rack out of it. 

.​


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 3, 2009)

Is that the outdoor plants? Which ones did you chop?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 3, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Is that the outdoor plants? Which ones did you chop?


 
Yea, My bud was getting paranoid, he thinks the neighbors gardener saw the tips of the Silver Haze. That still has a few weeks to go. The stinky widow was just that, stinky. So as a precaution he pulled the widow a little early and brought it over a few days back.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 3, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, My bud was getting paranoid, he thinks the neighbors gardener saw the tips of the Silver Haze. That still has a few weeks to go. The stinky widow was just that, stinky. So as a precaution he pulled the widow a little early and brought it over a few days back.


I have heard of the stinky widow before but I can't think where. Was that the strain used in the nutrient challenge?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 3, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I have heard of the stinky widow before but I can't think where. Was that the strain used in the nutrient challenge?


Yea, I got the beans from Earl. What we grew were clones from them. 
The stuff is better then Green Hose seeds WW and lives up to its name. 
Real Stinky and it even stays fresh longer.

There are no more beans to be had but Earl said he has 10 and was going to breed what he has left and make some more seeds but that wont be for a while.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 3, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, I got the beans from Earl. What we grew were clones from them.
> The stuff is better then Green Hose seeds WW and lives up to its name.
> Real Stinky and it even stays fresh longer.
> 
> There are no more beans to be had but Earl said he has 10 and was going to breed what he has left and make some more seeds but that wont be for a while.


Yeah I gotcha, GHS usually puts out some top notch stuff so that stinky widow is probably insane. You're a lucky man to have been gifted those. So are you going to tie down the SH at all so that the nosey neighbors won't cause any problems?


----------



## cutman (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice dryer lol. And yes auto light are on longer but. In stead of 65-75 days of growing it 45 days. Grow time is all most cut in half. Either way you pay the same. with less work and nutes. This one i did, i did in ff soil, and gave no nutes what so ever, and use rain water to feed with no ph balance adjustments either, just to see how it would grow.. O and grew it out side on the poarch. didnt even use the lights on this one. I could see for those who have hieght problem in there growing room this could be a solution but either way . im got 35 beans for nexts grow. talk at ya bro


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 3, 2009)

Yea well we thought about it, We kinda think if he did see them they would be gone by now. Anyway we can't reach them, lol 

We thought about tossing a cargo net over the whole thing but the buds are Sativa dominate and wispy at this point. we would probably break a few. I think we are just going to ride it out the way they are. Thats one of the reasons we cut the widow, just to make sure we got something.

Next year the net will be lower for sure.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 3, 2009)

cutman said:


> Nice dryer lol. And yes auto light are on longer but. In stead of 65-75 days of growing it 45 days. Grow time is all most cut in half. Either way you pay the same. with less work and nutes. This one i did, i did in ff soil, and gave no nutes what so ever, and use rain water to feed with no ph balance adjustments either, just to see how it would grow.. O and grew it out side on the poarch. didnt even use the lights on this one. I could see for those who have hieght problem in there growing room this could be a solution but either way . im got 35 beans for nexts grow. talk at ya bro


Like the dryer eh? 

Ha. Me to. Yea It works pretty good. 

So 45 days huh? 
With 8 weeks flower and a couple to finish not counting the veg time would be like 70 days for me now. I gotta figure this out.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

10-3-09

Temps 79 res 70°
PPM 170
Ph 5.6

They drank about 1.5 gallons but the ppm didnt go up hardly at all. I added back the fresh and PPM at 150 again PH to 5.8

I am liking that clearex. It usually takes 2 or three water changes and a few more days to get here. A lot of the leaves curled up and I am seeing yellow in the leaf so thats good. I pulled off a couple more handfulls of it again today, mostly lower stuff.











.​


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 4, 2009)

Looking real nice dude
I love the detail you put in with the ppm, pH, temps etc
It really makes this journal a joy to follow unlike some others I am subscribed to
Keep up the top notch stuff cruze


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 4, 2009)

diggin the scrog setup still trips me out on ur setup.
ya gardners are shady they fuckn clipped part of my White widow thinkin i wouldnt noticed. motherfckrs karma will get them


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Looking real nice dude
> I love the detail you put in with the ppm, pH, temps etc
> It really makes this journal a joy to follow unlike some others I am subscribed to
> Keep up the top notch stuff cruze


Thanks Bud, 

Yea my memory is not what it used to be and by recording as much detail as I can helps out later. You see once the grow is finished and I get results I go back and see when I did what and how much.

That way I can try something new or modify something and have a previous grows information to compare with. Like next grow I am going to use the same strain but go with a new Sun Argo 400 watt HPS to compare to the CMH. Sure there will be a few small variables but in the end I can compare weight and quality of smoke. 

The floro grow is there to do the same thing. I doubt I am going to get the yield I want but at least I will have some data. I have a couple 250 watt bulbs and cheap hoods in storage. I will need a ballast but I want to try that too. Maybe 2 250 watts like two feet apart compared to a 400 watt. I was looking at a ballast that will run two lights but it is a bit expensive right now.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> diggin the scrog setup still trips me out on ur setup.
> ya gardners are shady they fuckn clipped part of my White widow thinkin i wouldnt noticed. motherfckrs karma will get them


Cool Man, 
Yea, I wonder what it would take to set up an electrified fence?
Zap those fuckers. LOL


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 4, 2009)

haha thatd b nice but im moving in a couple months and doin a indoor grow from now on i figure since ill have the room for it. but security will still be tight

where have u seen this single ballast to power double lamps u speak of? sounds interesting. save space and heat id hope. maybe money too. just wondeirng the effectiancy tho too? 120v or 240v? jc


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha thatd b nice but im moving in a couple months and doin a indoor grow from now on i figure since ill have the room for it. but security will still be tight
> 
> where have u seen this single ballast to power double lamps u speak of? sounds interesting. save space and heat id hope. maybe money too. just wondeirng the effectiancy tho too? 120v or 240v? jc


So far all I have found has been the 600 and 250 watt ballasts.

Lumatek makes the 600 and I think it was Galaxy who made the 250 watt.
I was thinking of getting one and then getting four bulbs and a relay.
Run the ballast 24/7 and flip between flower rooms every 12 hours.

Heres a link to the Lumatek: Click here


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 4, 2009)

ya were using the lumatek 600ws right now but ill have to check into it thnx


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 4, 2009)

instead of two 250w, could you get away with two 400w in cooltubes? or even a 400w, *and* two 250s?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 4, 2009)

not to thread jack but dude PG ur avatar is trippin me out haha. ur old one did too but this one is wow


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> not to thread jack but dude PG ur avatar is trippin me out haha. ur old one did too but this one is wow


Yea man, Thats one phreaky fuckin goat.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

Week 14

[youtube]9IwuYnzDdgo[/youtube]


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 5, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Week 14
> 
> [youtube]9IwuYnzDdgo[/youtube]


Video link doesn't seem to work. Something wrong with Youtube?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 5, 2009)

That didnt work? 
It worked on my end. I did try and shorten the link up a bit maybe that is it.

Heres Week 14 again,

[youtube]9IwuYnzDdgo&hl=en&fs[/youtube]


Less then a week from harvest. 
I realize they could go another week or two but Oct 10th is the day. That will be ten weeks from when I flipped and this is suppose to be an eight week cycle. This next flower period will be done in eight weeks. No widows and a few more lumen's.


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 5, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> not to thread jack but dude PG ur avatar is trippin me out haha. ur old one did too but this one is wow





cruzer101 said:


> Yea man, Thats one phreaky fuckin goat.



haha, yeah its pretty out there. what can i say, i'm a wierd dude. I've been goofing around with picnik.com too much i guess. that site is the shit (edit photos w/out even signing up at all)

cruzer - great video, those buds are looking hefty. If you were thinking about removing more leaf, maybe it will help that my experiment got a better yield off of the leaf-removed plant. when they'r dry i'll get a smoke comparison.


----------



## Earl (Oct 5, 2009)

I was looking at your vid 
and thought that you should consider 
removing most of the sunleaves.

I ran my WW for 16 weeks.
the last 6 weeks without any nutes at all, just plain RO.
I was marvelous smoke..so smooth.

I did take some buds at about 10 weeks and it was just as good but not as smooth.
Here is a picture of the first cut top bud.





Here is after the long RO flush


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 5, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> That didnt work?
> It worked on my end. I did try and shorten the link up a bit maybe that is it.
> 
> Heres Week 14 again,
> ...


Lookin good! Can't wait to see what your yield is.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the input, Yea, it seems on this grow there is no end to the leaf.
Every day for a week now I have been taking a few handfuls of fan leaves. 
I will take even more tonight when the lights go on.

Remove the sun leaf huh? I thought I was suppose to leave those. OK, will do.

So whats the deal here with the ppms? I have always used water to flush with and had to change it out a few times as the ppms rise but they have been staying low. Once I top off with R/O the PPMs have stayed at 150.

Is it the clearex? 
Did that do in one day what takes a week to do with just water?

I plan on swapping the res to straight R/O tonight and finishing with that.
I wont be able to ph it unless it picks up some salts.

Is it true you can mess up your ph meter in plain R/O water?


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 5, 2009)

I looks like you are harvesting early. I let my widows go for 11 weeks, and was still cutting them early. Time frames from breeders are just refrence. Let the buds tell you when your done. At 11 weeks, my trichomes were mostly cloudy, some amber, some clear. I wouldn't harvest unless most of the trichomes are at least cloudy, preferably 10-50% amber. Widow can take forever to finish, just dont want you to cut your only widow harvest early if you aren't groing it next time.


----------



## Earl (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes it is true that RO will ruin your pH probe.

Once you are happy with the size of the buds
switch to RO and that is all.

I flush the RO out and refill again every week
but after a week the tds will usually be 000.

The plant will consume the nutrients it needs 
from the stores in the Sunleaves and roots.

I would leave a few sunleaves on each plant.

When the sunleaves start to give up their nutrients to the buds
the leaves will start to turn dark and/or yellow.

The buds need light and food.

How much longer do you want to run this grow.

You can make it finish pretty quick without food,
or you can keep feeding and get the buds dense.

There are two products that I like to use during this phase,
AN Hammerhead and DutchMaster Potash +

The Hammer head is 0-9-18 nitrogen/phosphorus/potassium
The Potash + is 1-5-11 nitrogen/phosphorus/potassium
(plus some micros)

I use the Potash + alone at 150 ppm for a week
and then switch to the Hammerhead @ 150ppm 
until I am ready for the RO only flush.
(keep the pH5.6 as long as you are using the p+)

Pour the light to em 
and grow some buds.
.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 5, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> I looks like you are harvesting early. I let my widows go for 11 weeks, and was still cutting them early. Time frames from breeders are just refrence. Let the buds tell you when your done. At 11 weeks, my trichomes were mostly cloudy, some amber, some clear. I wouldn't harvest unless most of the trichomes are at least cloudy, preferably 10-50% amber. Widow can take forever to finish, just dont want you to cut your only widow harvest early if you aren't groing it next time.


Yes, this is early for the widow. I have grown it three times before this and cut early every time. 
So I figure I have to stop growing it with other strains that finish faster.

Although I have plenty of Widow stash it still is a shame not to finish it correctly. However the Train Wreck is done. 
I need to finish that right and the widow is just along for the ride.

My clones are topped and at 5 inches and the roots have hit the water. I expect them to be at ten inches in a week. I want to flower by 12 inches this next grow and I ordered a new Argo sun 400 watt bulb to test against the CMH 

Maybe I can extend the flush a week or so. It depends on the height of the clones.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 5, 2009)

Earl said:


> How much longer do you want to run this grow.
> 
> You can make it finish pretty quick without food,
> or you can keep feeding and get the buds dense.
> ...


I am growing buds man. I just cant shoot a movie worth a shit.
Let me see if I can get a better pic.

Sounds good I'll pick up some Hammer head and Potash + for the next grow. 
I agree these could use a bit more bulk but they are bigger then what you can see and I am running out of time. I don't want to over grow the next round.

Yea, like I haven't learned my lesson. I have Purple Kush and Train wreck.
I don't mind because Both are early producers of trichomes and although Train Wreck is earlier finisher the Kush will be full of trichs. Really I just want to see what PK will do in aeroponics. I have a couple in hydroton and although they look great there isn't much size. I will put those in the center and the TW on the sides.

If I can get size then I will do a grow of just PK and fine tune it.


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 5, 2009)

and to back you up on that, PK is amazing even when trichs are all unturned! all the flavor is there, minus the heavy punch. Most people i know pull pk when the hairs have turned, about 2-3 weeks later it purples.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 5, 2009)

Heres a shot I just took. I will have better shots once I pull some more upper leaf.





​


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 5, 2009)

Definitely some buds in there!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 5, 2009)

I spy sumthing green...


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 6, 2009)

10-6-09

Temps 74 res 68°
PPM 190
PH 5.9

Swapped the res with r/o. PPM 20, PH n/a. I took the water and used it in the other two systems. 
Added some bloom nutes to the floro res and just added to the kids res. 

I removed about 20% of leaf all around, I am getting discoloration on the upper leaf of the TW 
So I cut most of those and cleaned up the sides a bit.

So here is Week 14 revised with a trim.

[youtube]TYnfdeKpeDM&hl=en&fs[/youtube]



Some Bud Shots.









































And a Trichomes shot








This is a good example of where the TW is, I got cloudy trichs. 
Very few amber but thats cool with me. I cure for at least a month.



.​


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 6, 2009)

Man that looks tasty! Seems like you even got some smaller buds that have grown back where you trimmed below the chain?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 6, 2009)

Yea it smells great too. 

There has been some lower growth yes but not as much as I would have liked to have seen. I let them get too tall before flowering. 

This being the first time around I had to start with seed and I didn't want to wait for a mother so I had to put the rapid rooter cubes in the net pots. I didn't know if they were going to break apart and clog the jets so I didn't add a screen. I wouldn't have access to repair a clogged jet. 

Well, both of those things changed, These new cuttings are on collars so I will have a screen this next grow and I will be able to position the colas much better. I learned a lot about the plant this first grow. Next one will be better but I probably wont get it right until the third time.


----------



## Earl (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm still learning on every grow.
.


----------



## damnbigbudz (Oct 6, 2009)

cruzer your the bomb, congrats your garden looks awesome! Can you go a little more in depth on your curing technique? Also whenever harvest hits let me know the smoke report on that train wreck! 



p.s. what do you use to get your trichome shots?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 6, 2009)

id like to hear ur curing process too 
im checkin everyones techniques to see wat i wanna go with or mix up


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 6, 2009)

damnbigbudz said:


> p.s. what do you use to get your trichome shots?


I don't know what cruzer uses, but there are some pretty slick digital/USB microscopes that are marketed for childrens science experiments. I bought one a while ago that was highly recommended. Haven't used it yet as I can't seem to let the plants go long enough before picking/smoking. My skin looks pretty crazy though! Will post URL later today. I think it was between $40-$60 from Amazon.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Eyeclops-61081-EyeClops-BioniCam/dp/B00153C5KY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=toys-and-games&qid=1240357797&sr=1-1


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys,



Earl said:


> I'm still learning on every grow.
> .


I hear ya man.



damnbigbudz said:


> cruzer your the bomb, congrats your garden looks awesome! Can you go a little more in depth on your curing technique? Also whenever harvest hits let me know the smoke report on that train wreck!
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. what do you use to get your trichome shots?


 
Thanks man, You think this is the bomb? 
Stick around. It only gets better.

In regards to curing I do what most growers do, Trim the buds on the stems, hang for a week in a dark place with a small fan moving the air. Then cut the buds off and toss them in a paper sack for a day or two then into jars. Burp twice the first week, squeeze one, if its still dry then seal them up and don't open for a month. I used to keep them in the fridge but now in a dark closet. Only once did I squeeze one and it was kinda damp. I tossed them back in a paper bag for a few days and do it again.

After a month I take out a quarter or so to smoke and put the rest in smaller jars for long term storage. If I leave it in large jars by the time I get half way through its kinda crispy. I have added moisture with a small piece of wet paper towel but I found it is better to keep it sealed.

The best trichomes shots I have seen here have been taken with those toy microscopes. 
For my close ups I have used a 30x jewelers scope I shoot through with the camera setting on manual up until I got this camera.

Cannon Power shot S2 IS
Review 






Instead now I use the super macro setting without the scope. Just as good if not better.

I really don't know shit about cameras. I wanted the quality of a 35 mm with the ease of a point and shoot. 
This is the answer. Camera for dummy's. 

I bought it used on ebay for $80
Well I paid $100 but once I got it the camera body was scratched so I bitched and got a $20 refund.

Its still tough to get decent shots with all that reflection in the cabinet though.


I guess that answered your question too Densebuds.

Eyeclops, Ha! Thats pretty cool Tom.​


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 6, 2009)

DenseBuds said:


> I don't know what cruzer uses, but there are some pretty slick digital/USB microscopes that are marketed for childrens science experiments. I bought one a while ago that was highly recommended. Haven't used it yet as I can't seem to let the plants go long enough before picking/smoking. My skin looks pretty crazy though! Will post URL later today. I think it was between $40-$60 from Amazon.



This is the one I got:

http://www.amazon.com/Carson-Z-pix-Digital-Zoom-Microscope/dp/B000RNL2IO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1254863488&sr=8-1


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 6, 2009)

DenseBuds said:


> This is the one I got:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Carson-Z-pix-Digital-Zoom-Microscope/dp/B000RNL2IO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1254863488&sr=8-1


 
Hey, that looks pretty cool dense. 
Now if only you can wait long enough.


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 7, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey, that looks pretty cool dense.
> Now if only you can wait long enough.


Ya.. we had 3 plants in the flower tent tonight. One that had been there maybe 3 weeks straight from clone and the other two maybe a week. After getting most everything ready to build my cabinet tomorrow, we broke down and cut the 3-weeker. Amounted to 2 bowls each. 

Oh well, shouldn't be a problem for too much longer!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 7, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> thanks for the curing tips!


No problem man, 
Keep in mind I grow indoors and the size is nothing like what you are going to get. The larger the buds the longer it takes to dry.

You may want to consider, after hanging for a few days, breaking up the larger colas to get more air the them. or cutting a nug out of it every inch or so.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 8, 2009)

10-08-09

Temps 71 res 66°
PPMs 60
PH n/a

I added two gallons of r/o and ppms dropped to 30 ppm. 
They are not giving up much at all. Actually the buds are still growing some. Not much yellow coloring either.

I stopped nutrients and used clearex on the first and dropped to 20 ppms a few days ago, Yet they are still green.

This is much different finish then I have had in the past.
I kinda want to see how long they can go on just r/o water.









. ​


----------



## Earl (Oct 8, 2009)

Do you have a scope to check out the trichs ?

.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 8, 2009)

Earl said:


> Do you have a scope to check out the trichs ?
> 
> .


Yea, I have one plant thats 80/20 but most are about 98% cloudy 2% amber. No clear, well except for the widow.

In the past, using straight R/O or distilled I could tell I was getting the nutes out because the ppm in the water would rise and I would change it out. After using clearex then flushing there has been no rise in PPMs.

I suppose this is normal?

I never thought I would be concerned about a plant being too green.


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 8, 2009)

Are there any "health concerns" re: leftover nutes? Or is it just about quality/smooth smoke? Just hydro or soil too?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't think there are any health concerns really. Its about the quality of smoke.

Have you ever smoked weed in a joint that snap crackled and popped? The doob would constantly run? or burn up the side? 
That is weed that isn't flushed properly. Not to mention the taste. You can taste the nutes. even if you cure for months its still there.

If you grow outside in the dirt without adding nutes there is no need to flush.
When you grow indoors, with a small amount of soil and add nutes then you do need to remove as much as you can in the end.

In hydro yes. There is no soil. You absolutely do need to flush or else...


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 8, 2009)

Today I got to thinking about the light I have been looking at the trichomes with.
I deceided to open the cab and let some reflected sunlight in and get a better idea.

About the same as I saw with the ceramic metal halide.








Now I notice more of the lower pistils have turned and I see the veins in the leaf turning so I think I am alright. 
.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 8, 2009)

nice trich shot cruzer and ya i agree with the flush theory. i asked lots of peeps about my emergency flush and fellow growers and the buddys at the hydro store said no real need to flush if ur doin organic soil. but inside ferts with chem and hydro im sure u would at least a week. or use final flush for two days ure done


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 8, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> nice trich shot cruzer and ya i agree with the flush theory. i asked lots of peeps about my emergency flush and fellow growers and the buddys at the hydro store said no real need to flush if ur doin organic soil. but inside ferts with chem and hydro im sure u would at least a week. or use final flush for two days ure done


How could you type with those sticky fingers?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 8, 2009)

haha i got a huge box of gloves from costco so it works out alright


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 9, 2009)

Damn Dude !!!!!just catching up on some journals
Looking Good
Im puting My 2nd Gen into flower on the 10th Just 2 WW and 2 SLH for now........Just took clones Yesterday 1ww 1 slh..............
i think i will try The Church too


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Cruzer, just stoppin by to see the progress, stick a carrot in the bud and it would be a snowman!!! awesome!! very frosty indeed.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey guys, 

Thanks for keeping an eye out for me. I will finish one of these days...

This Train wreck is loaded with trichomes, it grows differently too. I am not sure about weight but from what see there are many more calyxes making little towers out of the main cola instead of wrapping around it.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 9, 2009)

10-09-09

Temps 73 res 66°
PPM 40
PH n/a


The girls drank another gallon, PPM 40 I left it alone.

Figured I better finish the reflector. I want to get it up right after I cut.









I joined them together









Then made a cross brace. and mounted it. 
This will be the focus mode. I will keep it like this with a 45° angle when the plants are small.









Then drilled a couple more holes so i could adjust it out.









This is fully extended.









I left just enough space so I could still hang the cfls if I need to.


The next batch is coming along fine.
The kush is a little shorter then I would like to see.

















These were topped about a week ago









Check out the stalks on these girls, See that root knot?









The lower buds.











The floro cab has been on 500ppm of fox farm nutes.
We got some little colas here. 
I started flowering when they were like two weeks from clone. I was thinking sog but that didnt happen, scrog is what we got. and a small one.









Got some buds though.









So far from what I have seen, I would say these t5 veg much better than flower. 
.​


----------



## Earl (Oct 9, 2009)

I haven't found anyone that was happy trying to flower with t5s.
They work really well for veg though.
How many watts is your t5 ?


----------



## Earl (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm thinking you need to build your cabinet from t5 fixtures
so you got them boxed in with light everywhere.


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 9, 2009)

yo cruzer, very nice update. that TW just looks killer!
as for the kush, it likes to stay short and compact, and doesn't seem to stretch too much in flower. just my experience, interested to see your results.

so whats that big ass reflector for, are you gonna expand the top of the cab?


----------



## tmsculli (Oct 9, 2009)

Damn brother, you took my rinky dink reflector idea to a new level +rep for you sir. It's one thing to be creative and love DIY, but it's another to mesh that creativity and drive with doing it right. You even did a light reflection experiment that I am pretty sure no one really thought about showing other people before. Very nicely done Cruzer, very envious of your setup sir.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 9, 2009)

Earl said:


> I
> How many watts is your t5 ?


Its a 4 bulb setup. They are 24" long. I think they are 22 watt high output bulbs so its an 96 watts. Puts out 8000 lumnes. 
I have 4 18 watt cfls behind it. I figure I have about 13000 lumnes altogether.
Its my low power flower experiment.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 9, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> yo cruzer, very nice update. that TW just looks killer!
> as for the kush, it likes to stay short and compact, and doesn't seem to stretch too much in flower. just my experience, interested to see your results.
> 
> so whats that big ass reflector for, are you gonna expand the top of the cab?


LOL yea sure,

No bro, its going inside believe it or not.
I got a better idea on how to hang the fan. I will pick up about 1/2 inch and be much a more of a solid mount.

Then I am going to hang the cool tube on the reflector and hang them both on those reflector yo yo's so I can adjust it.
The reflector weighs 4.5 pounds and the cool tube was like 10 pounds so I am way under max capacity of 22 lbs the yo yos have.

Yea its big, it goes down about 12 inches on the sides at full extension but from here on out I will be using a screen and the overall height will be about a foot lower. I think it will work. What the hell, it only cost $20 If it don't work I will yank it and chalk it up as a learning experience.

I have to admit, your comment about extending the top of the cab has got me thinking about cutting a hole and mounting the fan up there... Its a tall cabinet in a fairly small room so you wouldn't see the fan case that well. I could gain 4 inches. hum.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 9, 2009)

tmsculli said:


> Damn brother, you took my rinky dink reflector idea to a new level +rep for you sir. It's one thing to be creative and love DIY, but it's another to mesh that creativity and drive with doing it right. You even did a light reflection experiment that I am pretty sure no one really thought about showing other people before. Very nicely done Cruzer, very envious of your setup sir.


That's a real nice thing to say. 
Thank you.

I would have never thought of it had I not seen your DIY reflector in your journal.

That experiment you mentioned will be in effect during the grow. If you look closely the left side is curved more then the right. I left it that way on purpose to see if my theory is correct. Although I got more of a spread of light the smaller reflection may be more intense. we will find out if the right side does better then the left.

For everyone else reading this, what tmsculli is referring to is a post I made in his journal while we were both building reflectors.

--------------
"Hey bud,

I was messin around last night with the reflection of the sheet metal and when you said you were trying to spread the light 
I thought I would show you what I found out. When the metal is bent like a half circle VS spreading it out it does not reflect
as much. I turned off all the light in the room but one and tested it. 







Check it out It seems like by flattening it out a bit I get much more reflection.








Now I am just using one light but i thought you might want to know this."​-----------------

See what I mean about the intensity? 
I am not sure if by curving the surface the reflection is actually magnified.
It sure didn't seem like more light but I will find out.

.


----------



## tmsculli (Oct 9, 2009)

Keep on keepin on brother.


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 9, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> So far from what I have seen, I would say these t5 veg much better than flower.


Ya - I started out with T5s last year... It flowered and I smoked what I got, but it was really small and wispy. I think I would have needed like half a bedroom full of T5s to grow the amount I'm going to grow in my cab with the 400 HPS and some side lights.

Moved the T5s to another tent for veg... working great.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 10, 2009)

10-10-09

Temps 71 res 65°
PPMs 50
PH n/a

Water is down two gallons and ppms are at 50. If I were to add water I am sure It would drop to 20. 
Seems like that shot of clearex sealed up the exchange between roots and nutes.

OK, Lights off. Thats it.

I should have some harvest shots tomorrow and a much better look at what i got and I will be able to give you a better opinion on the grow in general.​


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 10, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> OK, Lights off. Thats it.
> 
> I should have some harvest shots tomorrow and a much better look at what i got and I will be able to give you a better opinion on the grow in general.


Can't wait!


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 10, 2009)

looking forward to those harvest pics.


----------



## Big Raw J (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey cruzer looking good...My avatar is from me flowering with the same t-5 you got..I had a few cfls for side lighting too, but ended up with an ounce off of 2 plants... I thought it went well for a cheap setup. Great smoke that belladonna was.


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 10, 2009)

Big Raw J said:


> Hey cruzer looking good...My avatar is from me flowering with the same t-5 you got..I had a few cfls for side lighting too, but ended up with an ounce off of 2 plants... I thought it went well for a cheap setup. Great smoke that belladonna was.


How tall were those two?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 10, 2009)

Big Raw J said:


> Hey cruzer looking good...My avatar is from me flowering with the same t-5 you got..I had a few cfls for side lighting too, but ended up with an ounce off of 2 plants... I thought it went well for a cheap setup. Great smoke that belladonna was.


Hi Big Raw,

Really, thats a nice size cola for a low power setup. Same light with the CFls too huh, Cool thanks for the info. Those girls have some small buds but they have a while to grow yet. I would love to get 1/2 oz per plant under that but I am afraid I just don't see that in my grow. I have eight or nine in there. Started flowering at third set of leaves.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 10, 2009)

Summary of grow:


First grow 2x4 cabinet. 
Ceramic Metal Halide 400 watt bulb.
Flower Nutrients Fox Farm Grow Big, Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom and Bloombastic 
Average nutrient level 650 PPM
Average PH 6.0
Average temps 82°

Strain: 
Green House Seeds Train Wreck, feminized seeds. 
White widow seeds from hermaphrodite plant previous grow.

Conclusion of grow:

Aeroponics blows away growing in Hydroton. Plants grow about 25% faster and more important they are super healthy. 
I will convert the small cab once flower is done.

I think I did OK with this first grow. Yes, I found out 4 weeks veg in this system will grow 16" tall plants. 
Flower them and they finish about 42"

TW is a fast growing strain, side branches kept up and even passed the main top. I think this is a perfect strain for scrog.

CFL's were needed. I believe there was more growth on the back side of the buds but If I kept them shorter they 
would have had more HID Lighting.

I believe the widow was a mistake and if I had grown just the train wreck and used a screen I would have had a better yield. 
Smaller buds then WW but more of them. Next time I grow WW it will be just WW nothing else.

Next grow will be five Train Wreck and three or four Purple Kush.
I got a handle on there growth patterns from the previous and current grow in the small cab. 
Kush is a short plant, it will go in the center and the TW on the sides, I will train the TW across the screen and let the kush grow up through it.

The new bulb arrived yesterday, I got the ventilation parts I needed and the reflectors done. 
I hope to have it ready by tomorrow.


OK, Its Show Time!

I took a bunch of pictures.
Before I start a couple shots.
































Cut the two end plants to check size against the others.

















Cut the rest of the TW









































































OK we still got the Widow left.








See Ya!







Got the widow trimmed and off to the right.








Flash on.








Here is widow main cola on top of TW pile of buds.







Here is a shot of everything, TW, WW and popcorn buds of both in the pile lower right.







Train







Widow








I got it all hanging now, except the smallest nugs. My guess as far as yield goes is 4 oz. there was a lot of buds that didn't get the light they should have. More is not always better. I am shooting for 6 next round. 

I will have weight in a week.​


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 10, 2009)

Man that looks nice! Congrats.


----------



## dank2 kevin (Oct 10, 2009)

Looking awesome bro!!! Look at all that frosty goodness!! I was reading some of ur earlier stuff and for sure i should have picked the roots off the block. When i look at the comparison of ur two pics i really wish i had.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like a nice harvest you got there Cruzer. I'm sure you'll hit your guess weight. But we'll see when you post the dry weight. I just weighed my single plant outdoor harvest and it was just over 7oz., but 2.25oz had bud mold and I'm checkin into solutions to use it for currently, any ideas?


----------



## Earl (Oct 11, 2009)

Yowzer ! ! ! !


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 11, 2009)

absolutely amazing, fantastic harvest! how are the trichs looking? and how sticky is that goddam table?!

i see popcorn buds, i think bubble hash.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 11, 2009)

DenseBuds said:


> Man that looks nice! Congrats.


Thanks man,
All goes well you will be here in about 3 mos.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 11, 2009)

dank2 kevin said:


> Looking awesome bro!!! Look at all that frosty goodness!! I was reading some of ur earlier stuff and for sure i should have picked the roots off the block. When i look at the comparison of ur two pics i really wish i had.


Hey Dank,

Yea it was the widow I picked the roots away from the cube. I believe it did give it a bit of a jump start but thats not what made it so big man, Its the genetics of the plant that determines size from what I understand.

Good luck with your grow, and thanks for stopping by.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 11, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Looks like a nice harvest you got there Cruzer. I'm sure you'll hit your guess weight. But we'll see when you post the dry weight. I just weighed my single plant outdoor harvest and it was just over 7oz., but 2.25oz had bud mold and I'm checkin into solutions to use it for currently, any ideas?


Thats one hell of a plant man. 7 oz? Must have been a monster.
Mold? hum. I had some mold before, not much but I lost a couple buds and that sucked. I ended up making bubble hash out of it.
As far as prevention the only thing I can think of for out door would be to plant in an area that gets a good breeze to help dry the morning dew.

Then when you go to dry it snip off parts of the main cola so air gets there.
Or just cut it all up and dry on a screen. Thats all I can think of. Good luck.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 11, 2009)

Earl said:


> Yowzer ! ! ! !


Ha ha ha, I told you I had buds in there.
Its just a small area and hard to get descent pics from one angle.

I don't know if I would have without your help.
Thanks again.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 11, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> absolutely amazing, fantastic harvest! how are the trichs looking? and how sticky is that goddam table?!
> 
> i see popcorn buds, i think bubble hash.


Trichs on the upper buds were a bit farther along then I thought.
I would say it was more like 90/10 the buds in the back had more amber. 

Table? Fucking thing stuck to the wall when I put it away.

Yea, I got more popcorn buds then I would have liked. Redenbocker ant got shit on me. 
Oh I got plenty to bubble. Come on up. Bring your Mango bud.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 11, 2009)

OK today I am working on the clean up and getting things set for the next grow. 

Here is a couple pics of them drying out.







































That used to be a barbeque.​.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 11, 2009)

haha very slick cruz! i was like wtf is this thing hes hangin on, its legit haha. i just string my shit up. congrats btw and shit looks great! ready for ur next grow


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 11, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha very slick cruz! i was like wtf is this thing hes hangin on, its legit haha. i just string my shit up. congrats btw and shit looks great! ready for ur next grow


Hey Boomer,

Yea man, 
I took off the kettle tossed it, bent the arms straight up and turned it upside down. 
First time its been used in years. Ha! 
(I got a new one)

Anyway, yea dude, I seen your last post. You blow my shit away. That shed is loaded with massive colas. 
Your lady is pretty cool dude. Good lookin too. I just wish I had some room to grow. They would never make it to finish in my yard. I got to many neighbors who would help themselves to the whole lot. not just a few colas.

So until I figure out something better I got my cabinets that lock tight.

Ya know, I just got to thinking how easy bolt cutters snap a master lock.
I hope you thought of that now you got your shit in there.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 11, 2009)

Well it took a while but I got it done.

Tore everything out, cleaned it and put back together better then it was.
That tub works fine, I was right, the roots did find there way into the drain.

Heres some shots.








































































Pulled this out of the drain on the left, Not much in the drain on the right. 









































What a long fucking day. Yesterday was a lot more fun.
After washing everything out and putting it back together I installed new brackets above the fan and mounted it. 
Got rid of the cardboard and vented the light correctly with dryer ducting. Installed the reflector and got it on those yo yo's. 
Thats the new bulb, Son Agro 400 watt HPS you can tell by the yellow color.

Tomorrow I will transplant the girls. 
I want them to get used to that much light before I start them on nutes.




.​


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 11, 2009)

Do you have a build log/post for your cloning unit?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 11, 2009)

DenseBuds said:


> Do you have a build log/post for your cloning unit?


I built it about the middle of august, its covered in this journal, look around 8-15


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks bro ya outdoor size is a lot diff but rot is a bigger issue which i had a little bit of. if i had to choose id def do indoor always (hints why im moving indoor in a month or so and never goin bak outside lol) too many theives and bad possibilites. ya we have considered many security break in attempts including bolts cutters but im conifdent with my security system and lock down that theyll get caught if they attempt anything. but thanks for the tip!

thanks for the root shot too i wanted to see wat all u were working with underneath that beautiful grow. still figuring out my system for indoor


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 11, 2009)

No problem man. Its nice to know whats happening under there.
So, your looking at grow room ideas? Have you seen SOG's thread?
Here is a link


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 11, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> I built it about the middle of august, its covered in this journal, look around 8-15


Great, thx man


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 12, 2009)

havent checked it out yet got swamped with midterms and emergency harvest last week ahah its put me behind and i gotta write another paper today so im tryin to find time to research hydro. thinkin bout doin a drain to waste ebb flow or sum shit like that not sure with all the terms yet and wat does wat but i dont wanna jack ur thread with this discussion lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 14, 2009)

Its been a tough couple days.
Kidneys acting up again and been unable to get out of bed.
Drank a bunch of cranberry juice and water, I'm getting better now.

We have had a tropical storm here in no cali the last couple days.
I got a call from my bud and he told me the dream team got squished by a fallen branch. The branch broke off a tree in the yard and fell on the screen. Tore it off the fence and bent the main stalks but didn't break them as part of the branch rested on the top of the fence. Its a mess. He has gone up there and removed the branch and re mounted the screen to the fence but he tells me the buds are pretty beat up and laying sideways. Looks like the worst of the storm has passed, rain off and on today and then we are back to sunshine. Hopefully some will be able to finish.


----------



## captain insaneo (Oct 14, 2009)

I was thinking about getting a CMH but thought I would ask someone who has used one for a while. Is it worth the double price over HPS, how are the colas under the CMH vs HPS. What are your thoughts on the CMH


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 14, 2009)

just remember, you cant use cmh if you have a digital ballast.


----------



## captain insaneo (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah that is why I am hesitating because I need to get a new ballast. I was thinking, if I am going to expand do it with CMH instead of HPS. I mean heaven forbid I end up with a digital ballast as a back up.


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 14, 2009)

oh yeah, fuck this storm. at least you aren't as close to the ocean as I...
thats sucks about the dream team, good thing y'all harvested some early haha. how's the veggers?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 14, 2009)

captain insaneo said:


> I was thinking about getting a CMH but thought I would ask someone who has used one for a while. Is it worth the double price over HPS, how are the colas under the CMH vs HPS. What are your thoughts on the CMH


Hi Captain,

I just finished with the CMH but I have nothing to compare it to yet.
This round will be with Son Argo and I will have something to compare to.
Although this bulb is designed with 30% more blue light and it has 52k lumnes compared to 38k It is rated as an HPS.

CMH will still be there in the future, If you have a digital ballast, want more blue in your light and need to make a move now Maybe you should pick up a son agro for now.

Once I get weight from this grow and smoked some and then the next grow is completed I can give you a better opinion on CMH. Right now I would say it did fine.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 14, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> oh yeah, fuck this storm. at least you aren't as close to the ocean as I...
> thats sucks about the dream team, good thing y'all harvested some early haha. how's the veggers?


Thats true, I got a few hills between me and the sea.
I will tell ya something though, depending on what direction the storm is coming from, SF or Monterey, The wind come up through the valley pretty good. Its like a giant air conditioner in the summer.

Anyway, veggies are a little hungry. I don't remember the last time I added nutes to that cloner. I kept topping it off and setting the ph. I got them on 300 PPM of flora nova grow and there additive right now.

Shit happens, The fan wasn't lined up perfectly and I went to adjust it.
I forced the mount and pushed the yo yo holding the massive reflector.
Yea, the thing dropped. I grabbed it before it did too much damage to the girls but I topped the tallest PK with the edge of the thing. Well, it flattened it and I topped it to try and save it.


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 14, 2009)

whoa! I might suggest pulling/replacing that plant as I find topped kush to be purely a bushy shorty. what do you think?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 15, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> whoa! I might suggest pulling/replacing that plant as I find topped kush to be purely a bushy shorty. what do you think?


Thanks for letting me know. 

I have noticed that about this strain. I have a lot of lower growth. 
Maybe I wont get a bigger yield in this. I put the four PK in the center holes and the back. Then four train wreck in the front four holes.
I plan on adding a screen. I will train the TW from left to right and let the PK grow up through the center.

Thats the plan anyway.

The one I flattened/topped was one of the big ones. I got a small one that can take its place. Maybe I will just grow it a bit and cut it up for clones. I tossed three runt TW clones, good thing I saved that little PK.

Heres a shot,


----------



## josh b (Oct 15, 2009)

i love looking at all these stealth boxes there so intresting lol nice work =)


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 15, 2009)

josh b said:


> i love looking at all these stealth boxes there so intresting lol nice work =)


Hi Josh,

Yea, they are cool arn't they. Durring the day you cant tell a thing. At night when the lights and fans are running you can barely hear it. Its about twice as loud as a computer fan so you can hear it when your right next to it. I just make sure the tv or stereo is on when I have people over.


----------



## vcb66615 (Oct 15, 2009)

my hero? you made me jizz in my pants a little..seriously..i want you...


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 15, 2009)

vcb66615 said:


> my hero? you made me jizz in my pants a little..seriously..i want you...


LOL, Happy to help. I am glad you enjoied the journal.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok people I got weight.

First two jars are Train Wreck third is Widow and the last is the lower buds from them both.
These jars hold about two onces of dried bud.








They have been hanging for 5 days with a fan in there. They are not totaly dry but they are dry to the touch. I am going to jar them for a couple days to get any moisture deep inside the buds to transfer to the outter portion then put them into paper bags for a slow dry. Once thats done I will cure them in the jars.

5 Train Wreck plants for 106 grams manacured bud 
2 White widow plants for 40 grams manacured bud. 
Plus 20 grams of lower bud off both.

Total grow 166 grams of bud.

About a quarter oz shy of 6 OZ's 
Although that was my goal I really didnt think there was that much there. Now I believe I can do better then six.

BTW, That train Wreck was the stickiest weed I ever trimmed. 
I cant wait to try some but it will be a couple weeks yet.

.​


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just wait till your bulb gets put in and all your plants get to reach maturity. If I can hit 9.75oz with mine, so can you. Have you ever looked into co2?


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 16, 2009)

wow, that is a very cool method of drying, i'm gonna have to do that w/ the jars from now on. sweating the weed, then slow drying... I'm all for it. its looking like you'll have a bit of smoke for a little while 

looks like you have an admirer (vcb66615), apparently jizz was involved


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 16, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Just wait till your bulb gets put in and all your plants get to reach maturity. If I can hit 9.75oz with mine, so can you. Have you ever looked into co2?


Yea I have. As a matter of fact I have a small tank and regulator with a solenoid that will fit on the bottom shelf. My problem is the exhaust. The cab heats up quickly and blows it out. The only thing I can think of is to some how build an internal air conditioner of sorts. Conventional AC units produce heat, thats where I am stuck.

An idea I am toying around with is to run the res water through a coil and back, blowing air over the coil to cool the interior without an exhaust. 
I hear I cant use copper and I dont think plastic would be efficent.

Any Ideas?


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 16, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/215949-doobieus-cooler-home-made-ac.html

Check that thread out cruzer buddy
I know it is a little low tech but maybe that could give you a few ideas


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 16, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> wow, that is a very cool method of drying, i'm gonna have to do that w/ the jars from now on. sweating the weed, then slow drying... I'm all for it. its looking like you'll have a bit of smoke for a little while


Yea, I did it by accident once. I dried them too fast, jarred them, they sweat and I put them back in bags. Dam, It turned out better then the previous grow of the same strain. So thats how I dry now. Takes the same amount of time.


----------



## fatigues (Oct 16, 2009)

The yield is in the zone for the wattage. That said, I do think you will be able to do much better on subsequent runs. In particular, I think the number of plants can be halved. Combined with a solid SCROG, that approach should allow you to get more light on the buds and less of it on non-producing leaves. Light penetration seemed to be the big problem for this grow. Sometimes, less is more. I would expect a SCROG to increase your yield by 40%-60%, easily. 

Thanks for the show.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 17, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea I have. As a matter of fact I have a small tank and regulator with a solenoid that will fit on the bottom shelf. My problem is the exhaust. The cab heats up quickly and blows it out. The only thing I can think of is to some how build an internal air conditioner of sorts. Conventional AC units produce heat, thats where I am stuck.
> 
> An idea I am toying around with is to run the res water through a coil and back, blowing air over the coil to cool the interior without an exhaust.
> I hear I cant use copper and I dont think plastic would be efficent.
> ...


If you have the cash to swing it, You could put a portable ac next to the cab and make sure it is properly vented and attach a duct from the front of your unit to the cab. Would be a lot of work though. The only other suggestion would be to build a tent around your cabs and place a portable ac in the tent and co2 enrich the whole tent and keep the intake and exhaust cycling at low speeds. This would constanly cool and co2 enrich all of the cabinets.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 17, 2009)

fatigues said:


> The yield is in the zone for the wattage. That said, I do think you will be able to do much better on subsequent runs. In particular, I think the number of plants can be halved. Combined with a solid SCROG, that approach should allow you to get more light on the buds and less of it on non-producing leaves. Light penetration seemed to be the big problem for this grow. Sometimes, less is more. I would expect a SCROG to increase your yield by 40%-60%, easily.
> 
> Thanks for the show.


No Problem, I enjoy posting it and getting opinions.
Thanks for yours. I will see if I can make that happen.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 17, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> If you have the cash to swing it, You could put a portable ac next to the cab and make sure it is properly vented and attach a duct from the front of your unit to the cab. Would be a lot of work though. The only other suggestion would be to build a tent around your cabs and place a portable ac in the tent and co2 enrich the whole tent and keep the intake and exhaust cycling at low speeds. This would constanly cool and co2 enrich all of the cabinets.


Thanks for the ideas, I am afraid neither one will work though. Like the first one. I have a portable a/c unit I can put in the widdow and duct it to the cab but I get plenty of cool air from under the house. The tent idea, I would need a 8x8 tent and this room is only like 12x18 It would take too much room.

Let me ask this, a/c units recurculate the air right? Maybe I can find a mini one and mount it in the side wall of the cab. Would co2 leak through the exhaust of an air conditioner? I hang out in this room.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 17, 2009)

unless its a dual hose setup, it will suck your co2 out of the room. If you have a tank and you arent too worried about using your co2 to help out a little. I would get a digital recycling timer like this one:
http://www.growlightexpress.com/environmental-controllers-6/sentinel-drt-1-digital-recycling-timer-539.html
and set it to something like 5sec on, 30min off. Just so there is a constant small supply of co2 in the room and a tank should last about a month on a cycle like that, assuming the psi isnt set crazy.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yea, thats sort of how I had it before. On a timer without a sensor. I set it to got on 15 min every two hours of daylight. I never knew how much was actually in there. Once it ran out I just never re filled it. I figured the area was just to dam small to create a sealed enviroment for any lenght of time.


----------



## newbganjafarma (Oct 17, 2009)

hey whas goin on bro? i was jus skipping thru ur journal jus cruising thru looks like u did a nice job.. how long did u veg and flower those plants for the ones u already harvested?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 17, 2009)

newbganjafarma said:


> hey whas goin on bro? i was jus skipping thru ur journal jus cruising thru looks like u did a nice job.. how long did u veg and flower those plants for the ones u already harvested?


The grow I just finished I vegged for 4 weeks and got plants 16 inches tall.
I flowered for 8 weeks they got about 43" in height. Then flushed for 10 days.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 17, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, thats sort of how I had it before. On a timer without a sensor. I set it to got on 15 min every two hours of daylight. I never knew how much was actually in there. Once it ran out I just never re filled it. I figured the area was just to dam small to create a sealed enviroment for any lenght of time.


I have been doing a lot of expierimenting with timing and the 15min on is just too much. And I know thats the best you can get with a standard timer. I still see it being effective in short interval bursts several times a day. Just a thought.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 18, 2009)

Temps 85 res 70°
PPM 200
PH 6.2

I added a gallon with nutes brought it to 330PPM PH 5.8

The girls have been in the tub for about a week now. 4 TW and 5 PK.
They are on Flora Nova grow nutes. They look a little hungry but healthy.


Look at the difference in sise.

















Heres what I am going with.











A good shot of the small Purple Kush I saved.




















That Kush is insanely producing side shoots. I took a small one and stuck it in a rooter cube. 

I checked on the drying buds and there was no moisture so I just kept them in the jars. The smell is gone so they are turning.​


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 18, 2009)

How long into flowering will you take clones? We've been having some issues with our clones dying (aeroponics) recently. Were pretty sure it's the heat as we had near 100% success last winter using basically the same method. Anyways, was thinking about increasing my potential by only cloning females once they've shown their sex. After a few rounds, I would eventually have a group of mothers to cut from w/o flowering...


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 19, 2009)

They look real hungry. Are they growing under your new bulb?


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Cruzer,

Just been busy reading through from your harvest, Nice work, Congrats!! And busy again I see. Good luck with the growing C.

DST


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 19, 2009)

DenseBuds said:


> How long into flowering will you take clones? We've been having some issues with our clones dying (aeroponics) recently. Were pretty sure it's the heat as we had near 100% success last winter using basically the same method. Anyways, was thinking about increasing my potential by only cloning females once they've shown their sex. After a few rounds, I would eventually have a group of mothers to cut from w/o flowering...


Well, I have been told to take clones only in veg and from the lower part of the plant for best results. I have tried taking them at two weeks into flower and have had similar results. So that works. Right now I have a couple cuttings I took from a widow in full flower. Its been a couple weeks now and they look the same as the day I cut them.

I think you are best off taking cuttings from a female too. You really only need one. Then keep it in veg and clone off her.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 19, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> They look real hungry. Are they growing under your new bulb?


Yes. This comparison grow is with a Phillips Son Agro 400 watt HPS. This bulb has 14k more lumens plus I added that massive reflector so I think we will do ok without the CFL's on the side. The bulb is a bit more yellow so the leaf looks a little lighter in color but they could still take more nutes.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Temps 82 res 68°
PPM 220
PH 6.0

Topped off with nutes, brought it to 440 PPM PH 5.8
The girls havent gained much in height but have filled out some. They are at about 8 inches tall.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 22, 2009)

Temps 82 res 70°
PPM 200
PH 5.4

Topped off a gallon and brought nutes back up to 450 PPM PH 5.8
they went through that fast. 240 ppms in one day.

That PK I was gonna cut up for clones ended up just being a topped plant. 
So I am happy with that. Back to just taking a few cuttings from each

Floro cab got a new res today, PPM 440 PH 5.8 
They are in week seven.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 24, 2009)

Temps 83 res 70°
PPM 540
PH 5.0

Brought the ph back up to 5.8 

So I got that shelf cut for there screen today, used a pair of bolt cutters. Worked great, snipped it off at 48" 
The height is at ten inches from the tub. I used existing brackets for a shelf. Just bent them out. Its not tied down yet.

They will be popping through real quick.







































I have to get under here in a few days and clean it up some. Probabaly wont take clones for a couple weeks yet.

Floro cab,


















Theres buds in there. 


.​


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 24, 2009)

Looking real good. Interesting choice for a screen. I can see twist ties being your best friend with that one. Normally you dont need to train once buds have formed, But if you get a height growth spurt in the middle, it may be hard to get them back under. I had to do all kinds of shit to my room the last couple of days, lots of pics and explaining.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 24, 2009)

Yea I figure with the screen at 10 in there first bend will be at 12 inches, I am going to try these little plant clips I found. 
They snap together and will hold the plant but will come apart again. I got them at my local hydro shop. 























We got a bunch of them holding down the Super Silver Haze. 
Thats commin down soon and I will have a bunch of these.​


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 24, 2009)

It will be interesting to see how it goes. Love seeing the same idea done different ways. Thats how I threw mine together. Just tried to take the best parts of several different grows and work them into one.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 24, 2009)

Yea I wasn't sure how I was going to do this one. Either lollipop and single colas or screen. I think I will get a better yield with a screen. I looked at different ways to do it but once I found this shelf my decision was made. I got wall to wall ties.


----------



## tmsculli (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks good man. Looks like that reflector is doing you well. The screen and those clips are really interesting. I can't wait to see how it works out for you.


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 25, 2009)

i've always thought kush would benefit from a screen. it gets so leafy, nothing at the bottom produces anyways. they look awesome cruz!
how happy are you with the developement of the currently budding plants? they look great from the pic.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks guys,

Yea, That Purple Kush, I am really not sure how to prune that. It has so much lower growth I dont know if I should cut it off or let it go. Usually I can find a journal or two and see how others have done it but not this strain.

I am happy with the development so far. I didnt prune the two I have in the floro cab and I see buds in lower shaded areas... decent amount of trichs but small in size.

So you feel the lower growth doesn't produce anything anyway?
Then I should remove it along with the lower growth on the TW...

I am still on 18/6


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 25, 2009)

still here cruzer got sick with the shingles from stress and tryin to play catchup on ur thread lol


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 25, 2009)

yes, plants only have so much bud potential and removing the lower ones will add to the weight on the top ones where it gets the light and makes a difference.


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah this kush plant in the attatched plant i didn't prune at all, just LST. by the end i had to take off all the lower growth cause it was pale and shitty. I almost always take off any stalk not contributing to the canopy, if it doesn't have a sunny spot its gone (maybe i'm a bit too harsh)

in general i find kush to be too fucking leafy for its own good, i've yet to see adverse effects from my new hobbie of leaf removal.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 26, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> still here cruzer got sick with the shingles from stress and tryin to play catchup on ur thread lol


Oh Fuck dude. The Shingles? I had them once. I know its common to have them on your chest or back. I had to have them on my BALLS!

The worst fucking thing I ever went through. I feel for ya man. get well.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 26, 2009)

I dont know why I thought it may be different. Thats how I have always done it in the past. 
I guess its just that it seems to grow differently then the rest. Real tight internode spacing, 
So much lower growth it seems to be overgrown. I wonder if there is a way to take advantage of that... 
Like maybe a grow of all PK and top the shit out of it and spread out the lower growth.

OK, I guess this grow I will take at least two clones from each and remove leaf from the lower third of the plants. 
One plant I will remove all lower growth. We will see what kind of yield we get.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 26, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Oh Fuck dude. The Shingles? I had them once. I know its common to have them on your chest or back. I had to have them on my BALLS!
> 
> The worst fucking thing I ever went through. I feel for ya man. get well.



fuk that shit! oh man i thought i had it bad cuz its all over my right side of my face i said i was gonna be two-face for halloween haha. but fuk that ill take wat i went thru anyday over shingles on my junk...


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 27, 2009)

Smoke report: Train Wreck.

The best weed I ever grew.
I have to say this shit is awesome. I have grown Dutch Dragon, Atomic Haze, Snow White, Apollo, White Widow and this is the best yet.

The bud dried hard. You really have to cut it up good. Once lit joint burns smoothly, within a few seconds of the first hit you feel it. My tongue got numb and I felt a body rush. After about two hours I remembered what the fuck I was doing and smoked the other half of the doob and was stoned for another couple hours. The taste has a bit of a desil to it, Good stuff. 
I highly recommend it.​


----------



## True Stoner (Oct 27, 2009)

Very nice setup indeed!!!


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 27, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Smoke report: Train Wreck.
> 
> The best weed I ever grew.
> I have to say this shit is awesome. I have grown Dutch Dragon, Atomic Haze, Snow White, Apollo, White Widow and this is the best yet.
> ...


did you get the effect of a speedyness similar to cocaine (its euphoric, great conversation, twitchy hands, generally hyper)? I found i initially got a heavy stone that faded into this mega-upper experience.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 27, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> did you get the effect of a speedyness similar to cocaine (its euphoric, great conversation, twitchy hands, generally hyper)? I found i initially got a heavy stone that faded into this mega-upper experience.


I didnt get that, Then again I used to do a lot of cocaine and dont speed up easily. Like I dont even feel the first cup of coffie in the morning anymore. I initially got that heavy stone and just felt good.

Another thing that I didnt mention, you know when you take a hit and it expands, you let it out and cop that buzz. It seems the more the weed expands the stronger the buzz right? Well this doesnt expand a lot but has the kick. I like that.

It could be the results of the flushing with clearex. I know left over nutrients can make the hit expand. Thats why people perfer the taste of soil grown weed. Its ballanced and natrual unless you add shit. I got some WW from three grows ago that I didnt flush corectly and its stoney yea but makes you cough.

edit
Just thought I would add that I tried the WW to and it was not that good. Smooth smoke yea but not much of a body buzz.
Head high was there but didnt last that long. Maybe it just needs to cure more. Most of those trichs were clear.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 27, 2009)

True Stoner said:


> Very nice setup indeed!!!


Thanks True Stoner.
It seems to be working out well.

Thanks for stoppin by.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 27, 2009)

I did some pruning today. It was different. 
Cut off some lower growth and took 12 small Purple Kush cuttings. 

They sure dont grow like TW. Here's some pics.








































Heres a shot of a TW in front and the PK off to the left.


















The cuttings.
I used Clonex gel and soulition again. Got them in rapid rooter plugs.



















I got them covered now. Those baking trays work great for small clones.










Those two on the left are cuttings I took from WW at six weeks into flower.
They rooted but havent shown much growth. They are about a month old.


Here is where the PK is going once this finishes. The Floro Cab.
These went into flower after one week veg. TW PK and WW mix. I wanna see what grew best under floros and I think its PK.

They are at about eight weeks.







Left: Mostly TW with the tall Widow on the right







Right: WW and PK behind it. TW on the right.









.​


----------



## dank2 kevin (Oct 27, 2009)

nice turn around you have there!! i am interested in how the caged ones will do.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey Kevin,

The caged ones, Ha! 
I know that space it kinda small isnt it. I may need the bolt cutters to break them out.

Na, I figure if I feed them up through the cage then I can bend them and keep there roots flat in the tub. There is no medium in there and I need a brace. One will be the collar holding them at the tub and the other the screen. Then I use those clips to keep them close to the screen.

Well thats the plan anyway. Thats why I wanted something sturdy.


----------



## DoeEyed (Oct 27, 2009)

I love your journal, very interesting read. Took me awhile to wade through it, being one of the remaining dialup internet users - pics take forever to load. lol I love all the detail you put into it though. Good stuff! An amazing harvest, and I gotta say - suddenly it seems like a _very_ long time, before I'll get to sample my own Trainwreck! Keep up the good work!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 27, 2009)

im likin the homemade humiditydome u got goin on there haha ladies lookin lovely of course


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 28, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> I love your journal, very interesting read. Took me awhile to wade through it, being one of the remaining dialup internet users - pics take forever to load. lol I love all the detail you put into it though. Good stuff! An amazing harvest, and I gotta say - suddenly it seems like a _very_ long time, before I'll get to sample my own Trainwreck! Keep up the good work!


Hi Doe,

Glad to see you could make it. 
OMG dial up? I should have warned you about the pics. 
You could have let it load overnight. LOL

You have enough patients to let it load, the time it takes to grow will fly by.
Especialy now you have droopy and the twins to pass the time.


----------



## bringnthenoise (Oct 28, 2009)

Quick question... When cloning with an aeroponic cloner, should i worry about humidity?


----------



## fatigues (Oct 28, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Smoke report: Train Wreck.
> 
> The best weed I ever grew.
> I have to say this shit is awesome. I have grown Dutch Dragon, Atomic Haze, Snow White, Apollo, White Widow and this is the best yet.
> ​


Very nice to hear this. Growing has its own rewards at every step along the way; it isn't all about the bud at the end. 

That said, when the bud is great, it makes all the rest that much sweeter.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 29, 2009)

bringnthenoise said:


> Quick question... When cloning with an aeroponic cloner, should i worry about humidity?



Hi Noise,

I found cuttings root faster in rooter cubes at about 90% humidity the first couple days. So I use a dome.
In the aeroponic cloner I tried I didn't use a dome and they did fine with about 30% humidity. 
I would say just lightly mist them the night you cut, then again in a couple days. 

I get roots faster with the cubes. aero takes a couple weeks longer but once the roots hit water, forget about it.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 29, 2009)

fatigues said:


> Very nice to hear this. Growing has its own rewards at every step along the way; it isn't all about the bud at the end.
> 
> That said, when the bud is great, it makes all the rest that much sweeter.



Sure does.
​


----------



## Earl (Oct 29, 2009)

You know, everyone loves to see a TrainWreck.
Got Pictures ?
.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 29, 2009)

Earl said:


> You know, everyone loves to see a TrainWreck.
> Got Pictures ?
> .


Most is already stored in air tight jars for long term storage.
Heres a shot of a bud from some I kept out.







Now I am going to smoke it. 

.​


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 29, 2009)

fatigues said:


> Very nice to hear this. Growing has its own rewards at every step along the way; it isn't all about the bud at the end.
> 
> i like this, but a part of me agrees/disagrees. I was/am a stoner by heart so getting stoned is just what i do... but i very much agree that growing it is fucking exciting and beyond satisfying... but would you really have as much fun growing non-medicine grade pot?!
> 
> ...


I agree that growing herb is exciting and supremely satisfying, but wouldn't it be a bummer to grow total schwag?



cruzer101 said:


> Most is already stored in air tight jars for long term storage.
> Heres a shot of a bud from some I kept out.
> 
> Now I am going to smoke it.
> ...


thats beautiful, this is some interesting trainwreck genetics... i smoked a bowl at school and this time it had a downer effect.

its awesome, you have plants halfway through budding so you'll be able to harvest again pretty soon. are they plumping now or still growing structurally?


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 30, 2009)

Subscribed. Only have read 20 or so pages. Love the cabinet grows. Great engineering.


----------



## bigboyfly713 (Oct 30, 2009)

That's a real nice setup and some great looking Trainwreck...Im thinking about it for a 2nd grow. Subscribed.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 30, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> thats beautiful, this is some interesting trainwreck genetics... i smoked a bowl at school and this time it had a downer effect.
> 
> its awesome, you have plants halfway through budding so you'll be able to harvest again pretty soon. are they plumping now or still growing structurally?


Yea a little bit of both, you know TW constantly grows those calaxes then the sides catch up but not for long. 
I got some bud shots of the floro grow. 

Here is a shot of the PK









Then the TW























They did get good trichome production under floros. 
We will see about size in a few weeks. 

The girls are making a break for it...
















I am feeding the grow tips and leaf through.




The largest PK is not even close to the screen yet. 










. ​


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 30, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Subscribed. Only have read 20 or so pages. Love the cabinet grows. Great engineering.


Welcome, you got plenty to go, I been doing this for a year now and keepin journals. Have fun.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 30, 2009)

bigboyfly713 said:


> That's a real nice setup and some great looking Trainwreck...Im thinking about it for a 2nd grow. Subscribed.


 
Thanks man and yea, It would be a good choice. 
GHS Fem beans is what I used. 100% popped and grew real nice.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 30, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Welcome, you got plenty to go, I been doing this for a year now and keepin journals. Have fun.


I feel ya. I have been at it for a long while now. You should stop by my journal and take a look if you have time. I have been doing a parabolic Scrog around a 400 w hps in a cabinet for the last year. Works beutiful.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Man it sure does.

I just got back from reading it. Good job man. I love your screen.
Great 411 there Guy. I thought about hempy but thought it would be too tall.

I am headed to Wallmart to find that rack you cut down to make your screen.
Looks like I will have to modify that massive reflector too. Shorten the wings some.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 30, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Man it sure does.
> 
> I just got back from reading it. Good job man. I love your screen.
> Great 411 there Guy. I thought about hempy but thought it would be too tall.
> ...


Right on!! So your gonna go parabolic for this grow!!?? Your right, the sides of the reflector will have to be modified. I posted a link to the walmart page with those screens for you. Remember, site to store is free most the time and quick if your store doesn't have them. I wish I had as much sqft to work with as you, my screen is only about 14.5" x about 40", if my screen was flat it would only be 14.5x 26


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thats why I didnt find it. I thought it was made out of like the side of storage rack but you made it out of those boxes. OK I get it now.

But ya, When I first pictured the screen it was parabolic. But all I could find was flimsy netting or fence material so I started leaning towards shelving. Problem is shelving has a lip and you cant bend it. So I figured I would try and bend the light. 

Now that I see how you put those together I see how it would work but now I am leaning back towards fence material to get all one piece. I did pick up some smaller ducting to make smaller wings for the reflector though.

What I really want is one inch square holes, sturdy one piece parabolic thats 48x24
Back to the hardware store. If I am gonna do this I gotta do it quick.


----------



## McFunk (Oct 30, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> What I really want is one inch square holes, sturdy one piece parabolic thats 48x24.


Really looking forward to seeing that Cruzer!
I've been keepin' up

McFunk


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 30, 2009)

Have not dropped in for a while but it looks great as always cruzer! I love your little SCROG coming along great.


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 30, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Have not dropped in for a while but it looks great as always cruzer! I love your little SCROG coming along great.


whoa, haven't seen you around for days... cheers!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok Guys, I think I got it. The perfect screen for my application.
I saw this welded wire fencing before but thought the holes were too big.
They had it down at OSH 3 foot tall rolls and I got 5 feet of it.

​



















I cut it back to a little under two feet to fit and folded the ends over and wedged it in the shelf brackets. fastened the bottom front to the tub with the scrap wire. I got enough to do one for the floro cab too.










































Sturdy enough, perfect size to match the throw of the light (parabolic) and easily removable.
I know it will be eaiser to work the plants through, thats for sure.

So what do ya think, better then the cage?

"intresting choice for a screen Cruzer" Yea right. I lnow that really means "what the fuck?" 

Hey Someguy, Thanks for reminding me, I am sure the buds will get better lighting with a curved screen.

.​


----------



## McFunk (Oct 31, 2009)

Perfect!

That looks just perfect.
I can see it already.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah man that screen looks like it will do an excellent job
much more surface area for buds lol
Coming along nicely my friend


----------



## DenseBuds (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm taking notes . Looks nice.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 31, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey Someguy, Thanks for reminding me, I am sure the buds will get better lighting with a curved screen.
> 
> .​




No problem my friend!  I think it looks great. Now let that screen fill up to about 2/3rds and flip  

I was going to suggest that fencing btw, I have some of it around my outdoor garden to keep large pests out. Looks like it will work like a charm.

BTW, what material are you using for the reflector?

​


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the imput guys, 

Thats the best part about having a journal. Getting ideas from other growers.
Just like the reflector. I saw a members grow journal where he (tmscully) built a reflector for his cfl grow. He got some sheet metal from home depot and made his own. Well I went to the depot and the size was too big to fit in my car then I saw these ducting pieces in 6, 8 and 10 inch round. they were all about 3 foot long.








My idea was a little different then his but it got me going.
I wondered why reflectors are made of only the aluminum material and after a bit of research I did find some made out of sheet metal. I assume aluminum is more reflective so I tried a little experiment and I found I get more focused reflection out of the sheet metal. The german aluminum they use I found throws light in every direction where the sheet metal seems to reflect it more like a mirror. 

Funny thing, Once I had it built I was lookin around and found a journal where this guy bought a reflector that was very similar to what I made.​


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 31, 2009)

Mirror type reflection is bad, you want to scatter the light evenly across your plants that is why the German reflective aluminum is so nice. It helps reduce hot-spots as well.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 1, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Mirror type reflection is bad, you want to scatter the light evenly across your plants that is why the German reflective aluminum is so nice. It helps reduce hot-spots as well.


Yea I have heard that. But it's just me, I gotta see it for myself.

I may end up burning some. I will keep an eye out for that.
Actually its not a mirror really, The reflection seems to stretch when I straighten the ducting.

Check it out.
Same light, distance and angle.

Curved.









Then I straighten it out some...







Maybe its the way it was finished but it seems like you get more light spread out and I would think less chance of hot spots.
Only one way to find out.​


----------



## tmsculli (Nov 1, 2009)

Get 'em Cruzer haha. I still love how nice you made the reflector. Oh, and I too used those same sheets that you used. I may have made that unclear, but I didn't get full sheets either. I used the same pieces you did 

Glad to see that you have a nice system working OT for you, giving you time to experiment a bit and have some more fun with it. I admire it brother, you do good work. When is the last time you stopped in my ladies. They used to be sexy ladies, they are looking a little French now, quite hairy indeed....


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 1, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks for the imput guys, Thats the best part about having a journal. Getting ideas from other growers. Just like the reflector. I saw a members grow journal where he (tmscully) built a reflector for his cfl grow. He got some sheet metal from home depot and made his own. Well I went to the depot and the size was too big to fit in my car then I saw these ducting pieces in 6, 8 and 10 inch round. they were all about 3 foot long.



Thanks man. I have a roll of sheet metal around, I think I am gonna try using that. Great sharing ideas with you.  I think you will love the curved screen. I am gonna give your suggestion a go on the next round and screen the back corners and wall to give more surface area. Thanks again!


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 1, 2009)

this is why i love this site... parabolic screens and reflector test pictures...
but seriously that screen is gonna work great for the different plants, i might even suggesting a more severe/tall curve, cause those TW really get tall so fast in budding, compared to the pk. your garden is looking healthier than ever


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 1, 2009)

tmsculli said:


> Get 'em Cruzer haha. I still love how nice you made the reflector. Oh, and I too used those same sheets that you used. I may have made that unclear, but I didn't get full sheets either. I used the same pieces you did
> 
> Glad to see that you have a nice system working OT for you, giving you time to experiment a bit and have some more fun with it. I admire it brother, you do good work. When is the last time you stopped in my ladies. They used to be sexy ladies, they are looking a little French now, quite hairy indeed....


Ahh, gotcha. 

Yea, I offset the flowering periods in the cabs by a month mainly because they grow so dam fast in the aero tub. I cant veg for 6 weeks in another area then move them. the roots would be too big and tangled. But I can offset the second flower area and take clones from that and be ready for the aero cab.

Yea, its been a while, Last time i checked your pics were down. 
Im gonna go check out the mademoiselles now.

Boy, you sure gave those gals a trim. I left a comment for ya.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 1, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks man. I have a roll of sheet metal around, I think I am gonna try using that. Great sharing ideas with you.  I think you will love the curved screen. I am gonna give your suggestion a go on the next round and screen the back corners and wall to give more surface area. Thanks again!


Sure, no problem.

Hey, BTW I liked the idea of you floro pullin 2oz's so I went looking for your light. I see its HTG and I see that guy on ebay a lot. Anyway all I could find was the 2 55w 2 foot model. Its the 4 pin socket and has two tubes per socket. $69.00 Thats 110 watts and about 10000 lumnes.

You said yours was 220 watts. Do you have 4 55 watt 4 pin bulbs in there.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 1, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> You said yours was 220 watts. Do you have 4 55 watt 4 pin bulbs in there.


you caught me! LOL.. Yes, I have 4 55w 4pin bulbs in that one fixture. I had two separate lights in my original arrangement. I decided to take both fixtures and combine them into one. I run 2 2700k bulbs and 2 6500k bulbs. Been pulling about 2 to 2.5 oz every round on the flouro. Not too shabby but a 250w hps would pull more I think. But hey, I am making what I got work for now.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 1, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> ty that screen is gonna work great for the different plants, i might even suggesting a more severe/tall curve, cause those TW really get tall so fast in budding, compared to the pk. your garden is looking healthier than ever


I would second this. Seems like you could go up the walls a little more. You gave me great advise about doing the back wall as well. I think you should give it a go too and kind of fashion a bowl to work with around the light. Just throwing ideas out. You really got me going about screening a bunch more and growing up the side walls. I cant wait for chop so I can modify and put the the god bud and sour berry in there. Cruizer... seriously, you got me excited about this cabinet growing again. Its kinda been mechanical for the last six months.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 1, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> you caught me! LOL.. Yes, I have 4 55w 4pin bulbs in that one fixture. I had two separate lights in my original arrangement. I decided to take both fixtures and combine them into one. I run 2 2700k bulbs and 2 6500k bulbs. Been pulling about 2 to 2.5 oz every round on the flouro. Not too shabby but a 250w hps would pull more I think. But hey, I am making what I got work for now.


Ok, that makes sense. 
So by combining the lights you get about 20k lumnes, spread out well, using 220 watts. Seems like a great temp too, 50/50 like that. 

Counting the CFL's I am at about 15k lumnens and the same temp/wattage. But I am about out of space. Thats a good idea combining those lamps into one hood.

I checked it out, I could do the same thing as you and get 20k lumnes.
I could get about 29k lumnes from a single 250w hps. 
Or 2 150w HPS at 16k ea and get 32k lumnes spread out better.

The cost is about the same $175 with shipping

Question is, would HPS work any better then what you got. 
Sure you are using 20k in lumnes but the surface area of light is much larger. 
You are getting the 20k to the whole screen, it's not tapering off like a hps would. 
Less heat issues and no real need to worry about penetration power of floros with a screen.

I think I am talking myself into copying yours.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 1, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> this is why i love this site... parabolic screens and reflector test pictures...
> but seriously that screen is gonna work great for the different plants, i might even suggesting a more severe/tall curve, cause those TW really get tall so fast in budding, compared to the pk. your garden is looking healthier than ever


Good suggestion goat but I dont have the room. Besides when you think about it plants grow up anyway, I wouldnt be gaining anything really, just something to tie to and by that point I would think I would want the buds on the sides to point towards the light. If I could move the wall out some I could do it but then I would need a 600w lamp. LOL Maybe in the future.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 1, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> I would second this. Seems like you could go up the walls a little more. You gave me great advise about doing the back wall as well. I think you should give it a go too and kind of fashion a bowl to work with around the light. Just throwing ideas out. You really got me going about screening a bunch more and growing up the side walls. I cant wait for chop so I can modify and put the the god bud and sour berry in there. Cruizer... seriously, you got me excited about this cabinet growing again. Its kinda been mechanical for the last six months.


Yea, I know what you mean.
Cool keep those ideas comming.
I did think about it. a screen on the back would only benefit me if I could move my light forward about 6 inches. That way light would be evenly spread over more surface area. I cant do that and close the doors. As it is when I close the doors they touch the yellow end of the light. I plan on somehow attaching ducting to the door so when it closes it draws air from the bottom of the cab instead of the canopy area. I will need that in the summer when I get more heat and less humidity.

You mentioned after the first of the year you are going to make a new setup. If its a new location on ground floor consider what I did for ventlation. Cut a hole in the floor for intake and go out a window. It rocks man. I am talkin 15° difference. Not to mention the added CO2 from the lower fresh air. It can be done pretty stealthy too. Just cut the hole the size of a floor regester, if you move the grow just put one on it. So what. Its a floor regester Lets in cool air in the summer.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 2, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Question is, would HPS work any better then what you got. Sure you are using 20k in lumnes but the surface area of light is much larger. You are getting the 20k to the whole screen, it's not tapering off like a hps would.
> Less heat issues and no real need to worry about penetration power of floros with a screen.
> 
> I think I am talking myself into copying yours.


True but the flouros only really work well on a flat screen. With the hps you could do a second parabolic screen and probably produce more. The space I am working with for the flat screen is 15"x26" and that hood just barely covers it. If I had an hps with a parabolic screen I would have more area to work with around the light like my 400 cab.



cruzer101 said:


> a screen on the back would only benefit me if I could move my light forward about 6 inches. That way light would be evenly spread over more surface area. I cant do that and close the doors. As it is when I close the doors they touch the yellow end of the light.


I am in the same boat. My lamp hood barely fits in the cabinet (16" deep). I still think that the addition of some back screen might help. It is such a tight space I am not sure even light distribution is even a worry for me. We will see. I figure why not try it out once. 

The new setup will be a custom box that can disassemble and be moved. I want something I can put in the corner of a garage or spare room with other junk near a window. Temps aren't too crazy here so I have been lucky with heat issues. When I finally own I will build a stealth room into the house...LOL 

BTW! Day 1 of Week 9 today in the 400 cab.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 3, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> True but the flouros only really work well on a flat screen. With the hps you could do a second parabolic screen and probably produce more. The space I am working with for the flat screen is 15"x26" and that hood just barely covers it. If I had an hps with a parabolic screen I would have more area to work with around the light like my 400 cab.
> 
> BTW! Day 1 of Week 9 today in the 400 cab.


Thats true, Guess I got time to think about it.

Week 9 eh? 
Dam near done.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 3, 2009)

Temps 77 res 70°
PPM 400
PH 5.8

They got a new res today. Started them on flower nutes too. I'm going with Fox Farms again.
I flipped to 12/12 starting tonight. I have a lot of undergrowth already and I want to get that kickstarted. I figure the way they stretch if I flower now I can run them about a foot horizontal then let them go up. I topped these and I didnt top the others that I am comparing the stretch to but I guess it will stretch the same. The purple Kush I plan to train towards the center. I should be fine with that. 

Heres some pics from a couple days ago.



































Tonights shots.























They are a couple weeks into there rapid growth stage and growing fast.

The floro cab has hit its 8 weeks flower. I am going to let it go a couple more weeks and finish up. 
New res today PPM 800 Ph 5.9 
This will be there last feeding.


----------



## Earl (Nov 3, 2009)

What's for dessert ?
Got Big bud or hammerhead ?


----------



## DoeEyed (Nov 3, 2009)

Looking good, as always!


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> Looking good, as always!


 I'll second that!!

 DST


----------



## potpimp (Nov 3, 2009)

Cruzer you always have the most beautifully healthy looking plants.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 3, 2009)

Earl said:


> What's for dessert ?
> Got Big bud or hammerhead ?


I dont know how you do it Earl but you are right on the money again.
After this grow I will have plenty of TW so I am looking for another strain.

Big bud is one I am considering. I hadn't heard of the strain hammerhead. I know there is a new fertilizer out with more potassium called hammerhead. So anyway I googled it and couldnt find a seedbank that has it. I dont like fishy smell anyway and I read thats what it smells like.

I want good genetics so I was looking at Sensi seeds Big bud but now I am reading they outsource there breeding and you dont really know what you are getting. Lots of posts of people that are not happy so I backed off.

Nirvana is cheap and I have had decent luck with them in the past but I dont know. Pure power plant is another I am lookin at.

I think I would go with Dutch Passions Power plant instead of Nirvanas if that were the case. I am open for suggestions.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 3, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> Looking good, as always!


Thanks DoeEyed.
Your girls, with Uncle Bens topping method look outstanding.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 3, 2009)

DST said:


> I'll second that!!
> 
> DST





potpimp said:


> Cruzer you always have the most beautifully healthy looking plants.


Thanks guys.
I really think the only reason they do so well is I use very little nutrients. (thanks to Earl)
The only time I go full strength is once in the flowering period and thats the second week of flower. I have no documentation to back this up but I think that is where they need a boost. Then and about week six of flower I up it a little. Otherwise I am at half strength or less.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 3, 2009)

I just wanted to share with you what DoeEyed shared with me in her post.
Its a pruning method where you make one simple cut and you are pretty much guaranteed four main colas.

If you havent heard about it, it's called Uncle Bens Topping method. Much more reliable then FIM. Basiclly what you do is grow your small plant, clone or seed, up to about 5 or six nodes. Then top it at the second node. The growth hormones that create the terminal cola are then split into the four remaining shoots and they all become terminal colas.

Its is a simple cut. 
This is doeeyeds second grow ever and she did it no problem. I plan on trying it and then running them in the screen next grow.

Heres the link:
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html


----------



## Earl (Nov 4, 2009)

This is what I had in mind for dessert







Shortening days will trigger many species of plants to begin to put their stored resources to work at creating reproductive tissues and structures. These blooming structures are soon to become the main growth-priority to finish as both temperature and light decrease further. 

In response to diminished inputs, within the first weeks of a blooming cycle, plants quickly commit all their efforts to grow in one last push to complete blooming. Hammerhead is formulated to provide the primary and secondary nutrients that are essential to promoting this demanding, and exhaustive phase of growth that all annual plants attempt to do as they end their life cycle. \
Advanced Nutrients Hammerhead is formulated to deliver a booster-dose of potassium during the blooming phase of growth, along with a balanced ratio of phosphorus to magnesium, and sulphur. These are formulated into a liquid concentrate; Hammerhead is a specifically formulated liquid mineral-additive made to enhance the biosyntheses that increase and enhance floral yields.

Before you cut the nutes all the way off,
you should run a week of hammerhead @ 150ppm
.


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 4, 2009)

looking great cruz! can't wait to see it, but in about a month I'll get to see how aero effects the formation of the kush buds... I also just got Kushie Kush ferts so i'll see how that goes (kush *only* fertalizer)

as to Uncle Ben's TM, I did that once having never heard of the official technique, wound up with more than ten main colas... great results


----------



## bringnthenoise (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a question for you...I have a surplus of 13 watt cfl's and i was thinking about making a miniature grow box just for early vegging. I was thinking I would putt 6 or 8 of those cfls in there. Do you think this will be sufficient light for the first couple weeks... and do you think this method will keep node spacing tight?


----------



## DoeEyed (Nov 4, 2009)

bringnthenoise said:


> I have a question for you...I have a surplus of 13 watt cfl's and i was thinking about making a miniature grow box just for early vegging. I was thinking I would putt 6 or 8 of those cfls in there. Do you think this will be sufficient light for the first couple weeks... and do you think this method will keep node spacing tight?


 Yep that will work, just be sure to keep those babies right up close, within two inches of your seedlings.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 5, 2009)

Earl said:


> This is what I had in mind for dessert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OK I gotcha now.
Yea, I looked at that and the cost of about $40 to get a quart with shipping. Didnt know how much I would use and thought it was more than 150ppms for a week or so and didnt know if it was worth it.

I will look again.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 5, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> looking great cruz! can't wait to see it, but in about a month I'll get to see how aero effects the formation of the kush buds... I also just got Kushie Kush ferts so i'll see how that goes (kush *only* fertalizer)
> 
> as to Uncle Ben's TM, I did that once having never heard of the official technique, wound up with more than ten main colas... great results


Hey man those Kush are starting to pick up. A couple are past the screen now. One is the one I accidently topped so there is two main colas. The two I have in the center anyway. The others are shaded by the train right now.
Once I get a full Kush grow maybe I will pick up some of that Kushie Kush. Thanks for the 411.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 5, 2009)

bringnthenoise said:


> I have a question for you...I have a surplus of 13 watt cfl's and i was thinking about making a miniature grow box just for early vegging. I was thinking I would putt 6 or 8 of those cfls in there. Do you think this will be sufficient light for the first couple weeks... and do you think this method will keep node spacing tight?


I agree with Doeeyed that sounds fine. If you use that many I would keep them about 6 inches away for the first couple weeks though. After they get there 3 prong leaf I would go 2 inches or so. That lighting will hold them untill they are about six to eight inches tall. Then I would either add more or higher wattage.

I found bathroom vanity fixtures that will hold 4 bulbs for about $15 at hardware store. There is also 2 into 1 sockets that could double the amount of bulbs used. Then buy a cheap extention cord, cut off the female end and wire it up. They work great for me. You can use them to start with then as side lighting later. I even cut one in half for two bulbs on each side for side lighting.

Good luck!


----------



## dank2 kevin (Nov 5, 2009)

Damn I wish i knew there was special kush nutes, all my ladies are hindu kushes.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 5, 2009)

dank2 kevin said:


> Damn I wish i knew there was special kush nutes, all my ladies are hindu kushes.


Those monsters are Kush?
Wow you just flipped a week or so ago.


----------



## dank2 kevin (Nov 5, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Those monsters are Kush?
> Wow you just flipped a week or so ago.



Yeah should i be worried about the height


----------



## pilotofatx (Nov 5, 2009)

New guy to the forums here. Pulled up a chair and will be following this... This is by far one of the coolest grows I have ever seen on any forum, pretty unique set up you got going on there. Lookin' forward to seeing what the next grow has in store and possibly learning some new things!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 5, 2009)

dank2 kevin said:


> Yeah should i be worried about the height


I really dont know what the stretch is like with your Kush but your gonna have some killer smoke. I will see what I can find out.

*From what I have read there is not much stretch man. Sounds like some tasty buds.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 6, 2009)

pilotofatx said:


> New guy to the forums here. Pulled up a chair and will be following this... This is by far one of the coolest grows I have ever seen on any forum, pretty unique set up you got going on there. Lookin' forward to seeing what the next grow has in store and possibly learning some new things!


Thanks pilo. I do put a bit of time in this but then, I have plenty right now. 
Welcome to my grow, questions and comments are welcomed as well.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Temps 76 res 68°
PPM 280
PH 5.5

Topped off the res with about 2 gallons with nutes, brought it to 550 PPM's Ph 5.7 


Heres a shot of the setup, I am vegging on the left. Just started week one of flower. The cab on the right is finishing. 
Under that are the clones and a mini TW mother. 









Aero grow
400w HPS
Week 1 Flower


















Left








Right








I dont have a strong sativa pheno but the one on the left responded better to topping and has more grow tips then the one on the right. The one on the right is a stronger plant though. I think the buds will be bigger on the right. not as many but bigger.

You can see I just started to train them. I figure a foot of stretch or so.


Floro cab
240watts 
8 week flower









Some bud shots,
Trainwreck

















White Widow

















24w T5 HO 24" single stick with reflector
These are some small kush clones at one week. I see some yellowing, took off the dome for an hour today.
lookin good for there size.









That single clone is a WW I took in full flower, week seven I think. Its about two months old right now and just starting to grow again. OK you can take clones in flower it just takes forever to reveg. But if you had no more genetics its do able. 









These are real small cuttings I think six have started to root. In about 2 weeks I will take more when I cut 
everything from under the screen. I will get some TW too. Going to put the dome back on for now. ​


----------



## McFunk (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey, cruzer!
A couple months ago I was forced to expedite a plan to move indoors to get a couple pounds ahead and was initially planning to build a small "room" in the home shop or in a commercial warehouse we own. (BTW, I'm 100% 215. "Pounds Ahead" sounds like I'm commercial but I legitimately grow for my entire family/friends. No one in my circle has paid for anything for literally years. It's a labor of love and friendship. We all trade bud and labor. We unfortunately had a rash of crop rustlers this year. RIP.)

Anyway, while looking for a way to catch-up I found your(this)Op on RIU. Your grow really caught my eye and your journal inspired me to hastily get my show on the road. I'm a stoner with ADD and insomnia so if I get an idea I need to put my head into it and don't look up 'till I'm done. 

Your op picture led me to your journal which led to RIU, which led me to believe I could help my friends and family get their _own_ jump-start to being self reliant. Apartment dwellers included! Imagine. Nobody's going to do a home invasion for a china hutch full 'o weed. And nobody's sleepin' outside with guns to protect what? Effin' weed? In Kali anyway, it seems to be understood that these are the last days of the cowboy and the outlaws are out to get theirs while it's still a commodity. The pot bubble has piqued and it's dangerous out there, more than ever, with the economy and the overabundance of harvest-time surplus. 

I noticed a link on my desktop this morning directly to your(this)op and realized I hadn't thanked you for being the diligent journaling MoFo you are and for inspiring me to take another look at being self reliant inside.(a BOX!)
And for letting me steal your knowledge via well documented operations. 

It all started finding this awesome pic on Google and following it back to it's owner






Thanks man.
I'm havin' the time of my life!

McFunk


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Right on man.
Killler story. Yea, I am legal too but i only grow for myself and one other person.
Cabinet growing just seemed best for me as long as the yield was there.
Stealth and secured. I'm not saying my friends or family would steal from me but i like it locked. I went with metal cabs because they are fire retardant too and if I have a short/fire it would contained. Best thing I did was the ventilation. Well I kinda like my new reflector... Ha! Monster isnt it.

Anyway, Welcome my funky friend any questions or comments are cool with me. 

So you found the pic in my sig on google. What was it, an image search?


----------



## McFunk (Nov 6, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Best thing I did was the ventilation. Well I kinda like my new reflector... Ha! Monster isnt it.


It _is_ a monster! Likely a productive monster at that. 




cruzer101 said:


> So you found the pic in my sig on google. What was it, an image search?


Ha! Yep, more than likely. I image search for everything.
...worth a 1,000 words 'n all that.

After seeing your metal cabs, I was tempted to use my own initially. I have 3 in my shop and I weld so mods wouldn't be a thang. But, I really want to be able to put this.(and others) in plain view in a household setting without raising suspicion.

Looking forward to the next update, Cruiser.
...and don't forget to snap me one of your McFunk Stick, amigo!
love
McFunk


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 7, 2009)

McFunk said:


> Looking forward to the next update, Cruiser.
> ...and don't forget to snap me one of your McFunk Stick, amigo!
> love
> McFunk


Done.

Great idea man.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Temps 76 res 66°
PPms 550
Ph 5.8


I was havin trouble with ph dropping some. I kept using liquid ph up base. 
Well I had some powder type base from a previous grow and used it instead, added one pinch. 
Took me from 5.7 to 5.8 and stayed there for two days. I think I am done with liquid PH up.

OK starting Week 2 of flower







​




























.​


----------



## DenseBuds (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW! Really seems to be filling in.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 9, 2009)

DenseBuds said:


> WOW! Really seems to be filling in.


Yea man, 
I think this is gonna fill in real good. The two TW in the back are a bit smaller then the 2 in the front though. 
Still I should be able to fill the screen.

They grow fast in aero huh? I was amazed my first grow. 
Hell I am still amazed.


----------



## DoeEyed (Nov 9, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea man,
> I think this is gonna fill in real good. The two TW in the back are a bit smaller then the 2 in the front though.
> Still I should be able to fill the screen.
> 
> ...


 Looks great! Gotta love the giant reflector.


----------



## McFunk (Nov 9, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> Looks great! Gotta love the giant reflector.


Yea, man.
That reflector looks like it's going to work in complete synchronisity with the new screen. Awesome job, dude.

Did ya' notice the ironic resemblance to the Eye of Horus?
symbol of the sun amoung other things relevant to living cycles. Very cool omen IMO


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 9, 2009)

Reflector looks great man! Looks like you got it bent perfectly for some nice light distribution.


----------



## tmsculli (Nov 9, 2009)

Nicely done man. I'm definitely coming back here for more references on my SCROG round two.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 9, 2009)

Yea people, Its huge and reflects a lot of light. The right side is different then the left slightly, the light reflection is twice as wide on the left. this meter I have only goes to 2k lumens so I cant measure it but I will see if I can get a couple pics of the difference when it turns on.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 10, 2009)

Temps 78 res 68°
PPMs 420 Ph 5.6

Changed out the aero res today. This is second week of flower so I gave them full strength today. 900 PPM PH 5.8 
As they use the nutes I will add and top off to 600PPM and keep it there. They liked that level on the last grow.

Ok I took some pics of the reflection on a envelope and then a shot of the plants.

The lamp pulses and I got a shot of both high and low. Check this out.​






























See the hot spot on the right?

I tried flattening out the metal but its still there. I guess I will just keep an eye on it and what happens. 
I might have to cut another wing for it.


The trichs have really grown on the TW in the floro cab. Buds have filled out pretty good for floro. 
Better then I expected. It looks like out of the three TrainWreck grew the best.

Heres a trich shot of a TW,







PK had trichs first but no size, WW is the largest will few trichs and will take a couple weeks longer to finish but TW Got a good size, developed more trichs then PK did and was done in 8 weeks. So, I think I am going to clean house down there and toss everything. Clone the best performing trainwreck in the aero cab for the floro cab with one or two big ones from the PK. I will veg the PK along with the TW but then harvest them for clones and run a full batch of PK in the aero. That last part depends on the yield of the pk in the aero tub. I could always pick up some new genetics. But I love the smell of the uncut PK buds.
​


----------



## DoeEyed (Nov 10, 2009)

Mmmmmmmm....... I'm drooling right about now, rather like Homer Simpson. That bud shot is just - _pretty_.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 11, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> Mmmmmmmm....... I'm drooling right about now, rather like Homer Simpson. That bud shot is just - _pretty_.


No kidding, Its like candy huh?

Most trichs on TW then I seen on any previous strains I grew. 
I read a post about making brownies and I am givin it a try tonight using the shake from the TW grow. It is on the stove now. I am cooking oil and shake, smells pretty good. Once it is done I will use the oil in the brownie mix.

Now I bet you are really drooling.


----------



## DenseBuds (Nov 11, 2009)

God I love the high you get from eating it. Lasts soo much longer, or maybe I just think it did because what I ate was equivalent of smoking a ton of bowls or something.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 11, 2009)

DenseBuds said:


> God I love the high you get from eating it. Lasts soo much longer, or maybe I just think it did because what I ate was equivalent of smoking a ton of bowls or something.


I hope they turn out alright. I may have overcooked the oil. I had it on like 2 on the electric stove. Cooked it for an hour. The oil is a dark brown/green color. 

The brownies are in the oven now. 
I will try them tomorrow though. It got too late.

This is what I started with, 1oz of shake and a couple cups of oil















This is what it look like in an hour.


----------



## DenseBuds (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks about normal from what I remember. I think we did it with butter vs oil though. Then strained through cheesecloth before baking.


----------



## DoeEyed (Nov 11, 2009)

Yay for space brownies! Waiting to see how this turns out...


----------



## tmsculli (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks good man. Yea, I always make brownies with butter. Bring the butter to a low boil in a saucepan with the weed ground up in there, let it all heat up and seap in and then strain alllll the butter into the mix.


----------



## pilotofatx (Nov 11, 2009)

wow I bet those brownies will be quite tasty. Last time I made some brownies I put about 7 grams of Afgooey shake and 8 grams of Green Crack shake into them. HOLY SHIT! I ate half a square of the brownie and felt like I was levitating... Needless to say I felt like I had been hit by a train haha!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 11, 2009)

DenseBuds said:


> Looks about normal from what I remember. I think we did it with butter vs oil though. Then strained through cheesecloth before baking.


Yup, I used cheesecloth inside a metal strainer and that seemd to work well.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 11, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> Yay for space brownies! Waiting to see how this turns out...


Well (if they show up) I have a couple friends comming over tonight and we are going to try them.
At least one of them said she wanted to. I know I am. I"ll let you know.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 11, 2009)

tmsculli said:


> Looks good man. Yea, I always make brownies with butter. Bring the butter to a low boil in a saucepan with the weed ground up in there, let it all heat up and seap in and then strain alllll the butter into the mix.


I was going to do that. Use butter. I bought the cookie mix and butter but when I started I remembered I am fucking allergic to butter now. Happened about a year ago. Now when I eat butter it feels like I ran naked through a poison oak field. Not pretty. Anyways found the brownie mix and used oil.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 11, 2009)

pilotofatx said:


> wow I bet those brownies will be quite tasty. Last time I made some brownies I put about 7 grams of Afgooey shake and 8 grams of Green Crack shake into them. HOLY SHIT! I ate half a square of the brownie and felt like I was levitating... Needless to say I felt like I had been hit by a train haha!


Oh boy!

Really? I looked for recipies but everyones was different. The only thing that was the same was heat (not burn or boil) and strain it. Nobody agreed on amounts to use. I made enough oil for two batches with the oz so its like dividing the potency isnt it?

OK, i am just gonna eat one.


----------



## McFunk (Nov 11, 2009)

_This is McFunk waiting for Cruiser to trip balls..._
I've (well, I haven'd done any real baking but My wife) never tried to make oil. I want to try that and a citrus tincture. 

Let us know how they fell, man.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 11, 2009)

McFunk said:


> _This is McFunk waiting for Cruiser to trip balls..._
> I've (well, I haven'd done any real baking but My wife) never tried to make oil. I want to try that and a citrus tincture.
> 
> Let us know how they fell, man.


Will do, citrus huh? havent heard of that.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey Cruizer, I have tip for making canna cooking oil. Use twice the amount of water as oil (oil and water in pot with your trimmings) and keep on low on the stove (covered) for 8 hrs. Strain through metal strainer into another container and then put it in the freezer. The oil will not quite freeze like the water will and you will be able to get it off the top of the ice. 

For cleaner (less nasty tasting oil) you can wash the oil several times in water baths (heating, freezing, then separating over and over). Once the water no longer takes on an odd color your oil will be as clean as it can be. You will hardly notice you are eating laced foods this way. 

The above methods work equally well with butter, just refrigerate the mix instead of freezing it.

I am sure they still worked great though.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, Im not sure what I did but They didnt work. I didn't feel a thing, I tried two and nothing.

Oh well, It was fun trying.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## McFunk (Nov 13, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Well, Im not sure what I did but They didnt work. I didn't feel a thing, I tried two and nothing.
> 
> Oh well, It was fun trying.


That sucks, Cruiser. Great effort though., man. 

I don't know what your tolerance is but I rarely get off on 2 of anyones regular size cookies ('sept mommas and hers are green.)

What I experience is a sort of ceiling to my daily high and other than the initial minute or two of heady buzz I feel pretty much like I do all day. No pain but not "high".
Edibles are the same for me. Different high I guess but I never get lost in a high anymore.

Switching up smoke used to help, but no more. 

I really want to make a nice, sweet, bud flavored nonalcoholic drink. Sounds easy huh? 
I've looked high(ha!)and low with no go.

But let's do it again!!!

McFunk


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 13, 2009)

McFunk said:


> That sucks, Cruiser. Great effort though., man.
> 
> I don't know what your tolerance is but I rarely get off on 2 of anyones regular size cookies ('sept mommas and hers are green.)
> 
> ...


haha, if you ate one of my hash cookies, you'd be lost in the high guaranteed! 
as to the nonalcoholic drink, extract it with glycerin to make tincture, then mix that into w/v you want!


----------



## McFunk (Nov 13, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> haha, if you ate one of my hash cookies, you'd be lost in the high guaranteed!
> as to the nonalcoholic drink, extract it with glycerin to make tincture, then mix that into w/v you want!


If it's not a secret, I'd appreciate _that_ recipe, brother!
Hit me on my thread, 'Mego.

*Glyceryn*. *I'm on it!*

(sorry bout the highJacked thread Cruiz)
McFunk


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 13, 2009)

No jack bro, just info.

But thats a good point, I didnt think of my tolerance. It's up there. 

Yea, I will follow at your thread. NP.
I got a sweet toothe though, If I am gonna eat it I want brownies.

I will have to wait untill I try it again with leaf cause I used what I had left and made bubble hash out of it. Got a few grams. Its all good.

Actually I ate two more on an empty stomach and I did feel it some.
Like butterflies in the stomach and I got a rush where I saw more colors then usual when I am buzzed. Its cool, I'm really not into big time spacing out anyway.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 13, 2009)

New Genetics
Looks like we got new blood for the cabinet grow.

A friend of mine hooked me up with the bomb. Green Crack.
From what I've read it's been around a while but not available in seed, only clones. Its Skunk #1 and an afganie and has just what I have been looking for. A short plant, fruity taste, good yield and flowers in seven weeks. Heres a shot of the girls.







These girls were rooted in an ezcloner and just transferred to soil. They were treated with floramite a few days ago. I am going to re pot them into larger pots (black gold soil) and veg them a bit, then take some clones. I have heard they dont clone easy so I will try it with a couple and if successful I will harvest both into clones. If not I will keep them as mothers and keep trying. 

Just about all of those PK have rooted. 
I dont know what I am going to do with them now. Good thing is I found I could take them real small like that. But I am thinkin they gotta go. Its time to trim the bottom of the aero grow and I am gonna have a bunch of TW cuttings for the floro cab.

Well, lets see how many I get first. I really only want cuttings from one of them.​


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

Right on. I love new genetics.  Never tried Green Crack. Will need a full smoke report in 3 months. Looks like your cab is just chugging right along as well. How far out is your flouro cab from done? 

Love your style.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 13, 2009)

I never tried it either, hear its good though. I was looking at that blue Mystic but then a friend came across these and I couldn't pass it up. Flower in 45 days. I gotta see this. I guess thats why they call it Crack. Definitely gonna be in the journal.

Yea the floro cab is at about 450 ppm this week. its 9 weeks now and we are pretty much done. Gonna leech the nutes out this weekend with clearex for 24 hours then flush.

Thanks man.


----------



## dank2 kevin (Nov 13, 2009)

Lookin good cruzer, i make space brownies with butter i find it is easier and works well, the whole allergy thing sucks. I am going to try the whole fridge separation method when the girls are done, oh and to make ur hash do you use bubble bags or another method, was thinking of just shelling out for them but if there is a way just as effective i am all ears. And the Green Crack I have had before i was couch locked for an hour after, had a nice bright green color to it with lots of orange hairs, and crystalled like a mofo!


----------



## McFunk (Nov 13, 2009)

Awesome, Cruiser! 
I've never seen Green Crack on the vine, so to speak. I took~on a couple nuggs a few weeks ago. Don't remember how it looks or smokes but I remember I dug it's effect. 
...that's good

*"Skunk #1 and an afganie"*I dunno' nuttin' 'bout doz.(duh) That Sativa doms? (Uneducated guess from your clone pic.)


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 13, 2009)

dank2 kevin said:


> do you use bubble bags or another method, was thinking of just shelling out for them but if there is a way just as effective i am all ears. And the Green Crack I have had before i was couch locked for an hour after, had a nice bright green color to it with lots of orange hairs, and crystalled like a mofo!


Awesome info thanks.

Yea I have a set of knock-off bubble bags I got on ebay for like $75 shipped.
I looked at the real ones and didnt see much difference. I'm happy with these. I got 5 bags in the set with a pressing screen to dry it. 220,150,75,50,20 are the mesh counts. I get most trich heads from the 75 and 50 micron screen.

We got like 6 or seven grams out of leaf and trim/small buds.
Just leaf and you get like 2 or 3 grams a batch

Well, so far its better then cookin the shit. Makes great hash.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 14, 2009)

McFunk said:


> *"Skunk #1 and an afganie"*I dunno' nuttin' 'bout doz.(duh) That Sativa doms? (Uneducated guess from your clone pic.)



Not sure man, Don't think so. I will check it out.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 14, 2009)

Temps 77 res 66°
PPMs 600 PH 5.5

Again the ph dropping... Hum. anyway didnt top off, set ph to 5.7

I got under the screen and took some cuttings today. Mostly Train wreck from the one on the left. took a few PK also, well kept them. Never know I might loose what I got.

whatever. I cant throw anything away. Pics.








I got pots and soil for the green crack in the back row. They have already rooted. I will get them in those pots in a couple days.


I got the cuttings all under a larger dome now and I got the seedling heat mat under it. last I checked root temp was 69°








The small pk that has rooted, I moved them into these containers. I added water to the bottom of the tray to help them out. Keep it a bit more humid in there.








And the Green Crack in the back.








I will be keeping the dome on for at least a few days.









I cut a slit in the insulation I got glued to the wall and slid the stand for the PH meter in there. Holds it pretty good.








Heres a shot of the girls after there trim.














I figure I am gonna need more space and set up the lower cab again, I fixed the blue leds and put my DIY cloner off to the side for now.








This is at 18/6 and ready to go right now but it is a little cool down here this time of year. After they get started I will move them.

.​


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 14, 2009)

whatsup cruz... I'm toking on some 20nm bubble hash right now, feeling very positive and totally ripped.

i like the new clones, maybe just for their aesthetics. hey, with all those clones you could just plant them like Johnny Appleclone, all over the place... or on the roof, I dunno. I always hate throwing clones away.

I'm also interested to see what becomes of your green crack, it may just become your go-to strain. but it'll be awhile till we see any GC buds...


----------



## McFunk (Nov 14, 2009)

[email protected] "Johnny Appleclone"!

Lookin' awesome Cruiser. And FULL!

Any room at the inn?


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin' (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Cruzer...I have been lurking here since before your first harvest and am very impressed by your seemingly trouble free cabs. I am looking at setting up 2 cabs similar to what you have with some differences. I am trying to get back into growing after some years of raising a kid and not having the freedom to grow. Anyway I think I might do an ebb and flow tray with one cab 400 hps and one floro w a mother and clone area. I have fans that I will mount to vent the cabs but my question is about venting the room where the cabs sit. I know that you have yours vented from under the house but I live in CO and it gets very cold in the winter and very hot in the summer so I dont think straight outside venting will do much for me except in spring and fall. So I am thinking I might need to put an in and out fan on different walls of the room. I know this isn't the best cause my house will be sharing air with my grow area. In the winter will my furnace create enough CO2. IDK. Well any thoughts are appreciated.

Cant wait to see the green crack. I am looking at Jilly Bean. Ever grow any?


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 14, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> hey, with all those clones you could just plant them like Johnny Appleclone, all over the place
> 
> I'm also interested to see what becomes of your green crack, it may just become your go-to strain. but it'll be awhile till we see any GC buds...





McFunk said:


> [email protected] "Johnny Appleclone"!
> 
> Lookin' awesome Cruiser. And FULL!
> 
> Any room at the inn?


 "Jonny Appleclone" LOL 

Yea as far as the Green Crack Buds it will be a while, Probably end of December before I have any room at the inn. Then another eight weeks, so figure end of Feburary.


----------



## McFunk (Nov 14, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> "Jonny Appleclone" LOL
> 
> Yea as far as the Green Crack Buds it will be a while, Probably end of December before I have any room at the inn. Then another eight weeks, so figure end of Feburary.


Nice to have a full dance card


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 14, 2009)

Mr. Mojo Risin' said:


> I have fans that I will mount to vent the cabs but my question is about venting the room where the cabs sit. I know that you have yours vented from under the house but I live in CO and it gets very cold in the winter and very hot in the summer Well any thoughts are appreciated.
> 
> Cant wait to see the green crack. I am looking at Jilly Bean. Ever grow any?


Hi Mojo,

Always willing to share my thoughts, ok so you are dealing with extreme temps eh? 
Well I believe there is no better ventilation then what I got setup. So building on that, What you could do is put a small personal heater under the flower shelf where your intake is, and heat it in the winter before it reaches the plants. I am thinking that along with the heat from your lamp will keep them toasty. With the exhaust on a thermostat it wont vent during lights out and stay warm enough. Run lights at night will help even out the temp too.

As far as keeping the intake for your ventilation indoors it is doable, I dont know how much co2 your heater puts out but it cant be much. Safety reasons and all. You probably put out as much just breathing the air. Thats my guess. You wouldnt want to add co2 if you are exhausting into your living area. I am sure there will be enough for the plants to survive. Just maybe not do as well.

Another thing is you can use the exhaust to heat the room. The only thing is the air will be very humid from the plants. I tried it and got condensation on the ceiling in a 12 by 20 room. You may need a dehumidifier if you try that.

Well thats my 2 cents, 
Congrats on getting the kid out. lol 
Lots of kids live with there parents nowadays and cant afford to live on there own. Good Job.

PS.

No, I havent tried Jilly bean.
First I have heard of it.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin' (Nov 14, 2009)

I think I will try to keep my intake indoors to start with then the temps will stay pretty constant from the climate control in the house. Odor control will be a must. I would love to live with the smell but visitors might raise an eyebrow. lol. Humidity should be easy for me keep down, it is very dry here. What temp do you set your exhaust thermostat at?

Jilly bean is a subcool strain with a very upbeat high, I prefer that to couchlock, and a citrus flavor. I love the smoke but not sure about yields and flower times. Guess there's 1 way to find out.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## McFunk (Nov 14, 2009)

*Green Crack.* 

Here's some hearsay info I found on the Green Crack strain.

Looking at yours and PhreakyGoats clones, my bloodshots see a Sativa dom... I dunno.

Here's the quoted hearsay I found on another forum....



> #1
> "SKunk #1 crossed with an unknown indica male in athens georgia in 1989 made by CecilC originally named Cush. Re-named Green Crack by a grower named Bunz in southern California supposedly after snoop dog called it green crack."
> 
> #2
> "The green crack clone most certainly is not the same clone as the Purple Kush. Also as far as Purple Kush goes there are a few different clones all called purple kush. I personally have never grown any of them except for the Purple Indica clone which Pacific used to call the Purple G clone. The Purple Indica was said to be the original Purple Kush clone by allot of old heads in seattle and down in humbolt. There are two other clones that I've seen circulating in southern california being called purple kush, so who really knows. However I do know all there is to know about the green crack and definatly is not purple kush. There are tons of info and pictures around the internet of her. I know of a bunch of folks over at icmag that I gave her to. I do believe the skunk #1 was from the SSSC. The male was just a local strain indica strain that they were just calling kush. However Cecil did not want to call it Kush because of the cali catch phrase and did not want his creation to be misrepresented as a true plant originating in the hindu kush area."


_Caveat_:Just because they say it with authority doesn't make it true.

Hope it helps, mang.
I posted it on Phreakies thread as well.
LOVE
*McFunk*


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 14, 2009)

Mr. Mojo Risin' said:


> What temp do you set your exhaust thermostat at?
> 
> Jilly bean is a subcool strain with a very upbeat high, I prefer that to couchlock, and a citrus flavor. I love the smoke but not sure about yields and flower times. Guess there's 1 way to find out.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


I set it at about 80 85° seems to work well. summer temps are in the high eighties and winter high seventies.

Yea, its really the only way to find out how it would do in your setup, to grow it. For me it takes three grows. 1st to see if I can do it and to see how much nutrient they can take, second try I fine tune the grow to the plant and by the third time I got it right.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 14, 2009)

McFunk said:


> *Green Crack.*
> 
> Here's some hearsay info I found on the Green Crack strain, my bloodshots see a Sativa dom... I dunno.
> 
> Here's the quoted hearsay I found on another forum....


Thanks man, yea I found that too. Thanks for saving me the time posting.
I knew I could count on you. 

.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 15, 2009)

What happened?

I have always used blazin07 style here. Today it looks different.
I checked and I am still on blazin07 but there is a different look to the thread section and the quick reply box is grayed out and wont work.

anybody else?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 15, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> What happened?
> 
> I have always used blazin07 style here. Today it looks different.
> I checked and I am still on blazin07 but there is a different look to the thread section and the quick reply box is grayed out and wont work.
> ...



Yes... They must be having trouble or something. Weird though.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin' (Nov 15, 2009)

I had you bookmarked and it said u dont exist...spooky...


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 15, 2009)

So have you noticed any benefits or drab backs from changing the bulb yet?


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hard to say at this point because I changed up a bit with the screen and the reflector, I think where I would see the difference will be more toward the end of the grow in trichome production, size of yield and maybe taste. We got a couple weeks yet.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 16, 2009)

Temps 77 res 67°
PPMs 520 ph 5.8

PH seems to have stabilized. I think it has to do with the stretch period. 
I have noticed in the first couple weeks of flower ph keeps dropping.

Did more training today, I am trying to keep them closer then I have in past screen grows. 
Seems I always let them come up a bit too much. We will see in about a week but I think 
the back is gonna be a bit shy. Those two TW in the back just not putting out.

Floro Grow:

Flushing with clearex for 24 hours then going plain water for a week to 10 days.
I must say, I got a good look at some of those buds and they look pretty good.

Cant really tell how dense they are but they picked up some size this last couple weeks. like 20% or so. 
It was worth waiting for. 

Heres a couple shots my friend took. These shots dont show size, just the tops.

























Purple Kush










He was messin around with different filters. I think my cam takes better pics for what its worth. 


Green Crack girls got re potted and are in there new home under the aero cab.
I watered then with 90mil of r/o each pot. I figure thats as good of starting point as any. 
I dont plan on feeding them unless the leaves yellow.​


----------



## McFunk (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey, Cruizer.
Very nice, man. Nice pics too!

Hey, quick Q if ya' don't mind...
I cut my holes 2" for 2" net pots/neoprene collars and their not snug. Perfect fit but not snug. Does that sound right? After I went through and cut all the planters and holes I panicked. I'm sure they'll get tighter as they need to but now I'm sketchin'. If I were to turn the whole shebang upside down, about half the cups would sluff out. 

Tell me everythin' iz gonna' be all right, Cruiz.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 16, 2009)

You should be fine.
As long as the netpots dont drop through you will be alright.


Looking at your picture and the size of the plant there. 
If thats the size plant you intend to grow, (not lollipop) Then I would drop the center row and move the others closer together and not have a center row. It would make it eaiser to plumb and you could use a screen. I am finding more is not always better when it comes to the amount of plants in small spaces. Unless you sog. It looks like thats what you got planned.


----------



## McFunk (Nov 16, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> You should be fine.
> As long as the netpots dont drop through you will be alright.


Thanks, man.
...Ha, I tried to log on last night and ask before I cut any more holes, but, something was goin' bad with this server or site. So I cut. Then stressed.

Thanks again, Cruiser. 
I feel better.

McFunk


----------



## DoeEyed (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey there Cruz, that third pic there, is just mouth watering - is that one the Purple Kush? Mmmmmmm......


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 17, 2009)

They are looking good. Cant wait for smoke report. Cruzers super cabs are here to save the world one bowl pack at a time. Keep on keepin on.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 17, 2009)

Im on a mission from god. 
"We got full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, Its dark and were wearing sunglasses".

(blues brothers)


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 17, 2009)

We cut the last of the dream team down. A bit of a dissipointment. The plants didnt have enough time in the sun to finish properly. They vegged just fine but towards the end of the year the sun moved off center more then we thought. That storm that dropped the branch on the grow didnt help much either.

I didnt take any shots. We got about 1/2 pound of buds and a boat load of bubble hash material.
What we learned was the area we have will support a 8 week flower plant but not a 12 week.


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 17, 2009)

very nice cruz, i like your plans. the BG soil will feed them Nitrogen for 2-3 weeks, so you shouldn't need to worry anytime soon. shoot for watering every 2 or 3 days.

those are some amazing shots of the right cab, dare i say better than the real thing lol.

dude, you are gonna have bubble hash coming out of your ears. maybe you might make some hash brownies, you can basically throw it right in the batter (if you let the batter sit out for a while).


----------



## dank2 kevin (Nov 17, 2009)

that sucks about the outside girls, i have one of the hindu outside right now. Had no room at the inn figured that was best, seemed to start flower but stalled, i guess it is getting to cold.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 18, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> dude, you are gonna have bubble hash coming out of your ears.


Yea, I ran a batch through twice tonight, got little over eight grams of stuff from 75 micron screen and lower. I ran out of ice.

Heres a shot, 

1st small pile is 20, second is 50 third is 75 and forth is 150 micron material.
second row was the second time I ran it through. Ya get about half.







Yea, this will keep me buzy.


Oh yea, Check these elbow pieces of the outdoor scrog stems.
I'm gonna make pipes out of them. One a crutch one a pipe I am thinkin.








cool eh?

.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 18, 2009)

dank2 kevin said:


> seemed to start flower but stalled, i guess it is getting to cold.


Yea man, its getting colder, like low forties at night. That and less daylight...
whadaya gonna do.


----------



## tmsculli (Nov 18, 2009)

Well live and learn man. That outdoor grow was awesome and I'm sure it was fun too. Now you know to pop some Indica ladies out there and do big things. You can hide them easier, scrog them behind the fence better and harvest them earlier before the sun time runs away. Diggin' the hash too. I'm keeping a clippings bag and we'll see what happens haha.


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Great looking hash. Me Likey.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 18, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Great looking hash. Me Likey.


Me too. 



tmsculli said:


> Well live and learn man. That outdoor grow was awesome and I'm sure it was fun too. Now you know to pop some Indica ladies out there and do big things. You can hide them easier, scrog them behind the fence better and harvest them earlier before the sun time runs away. Diggin' the hash too. I'm keeping a clippings bag and we'll see what happens haha.


Yea, thats all i can do.
Sure, hang on to those cuttings, there lots of ways to extract.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 18, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> Hey there Cruz, that third pic there, is just mouth watering - is that one the Purple Kush? Mmmmmmm......



Actually that third pic is trainwreck, your growing it right now.
He used a filter on that shot.The last pic is the Purple Kush.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Temps 76 res 68°
PPMs 550 Ph 5.4

They are just starting week 3 of flower. I dont have enough water for a res change so that will have to be tomorrow.












​









With flash








The Green Crack
In case you are wondering, That hole in the back wall is plummed to the intake of the floro flower area.
By taking air from here I am only a foot away from the vent in the floor.








I really cant believe the trich production in this floro cab.
Check out this TW bud.







Now closer,







Now just the tip. 









And whats nice is all of them are like this one.
Gotta love it.​


----------



## PurfectStorm (Nov 19, 2009)

sexy bud porn mannn +rep from the high dude on the couch.

im hopin my vertical cab can do as nicely as yours did

out.
PurfectStorm


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Right on man, Good luck to ya.


----------



## tmsculli (Nov 19, 2009)

You always have the healthiest looking plants brother. Back when I only had my mother plant, mid 30 days ish in veg and I was obsessed with her many people said I had a really really healthy looking plant, but you always have alllll very very good looking plants. Nicely done man.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks bro,

I know you take a lot of time with your grow and you will get there too.

Proper lighting and temps, 1/2 strength nutes with correct PH, fresh air or supplemental CO2 and they do it themselves.
Dont discount root temps. If clones are too cold or hot they wont root. If durring veg you can keep the root temp within 10° of the canopy it helps keep them short and bushy. If you have trouble with high temps, like in the summer, cool the roots and it cools the whole plant.

Works for me.


----------



## DoeEyed (Nov 20, 2009)

Beautiful! What a tease, but I could  you for it! What week are those? Lookin pretty close to done?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks awesome Cruiz! I love these cabinet grows.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 20, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> Beautiful! What a tease, but I could  you for it! What week are those? Lookin pretty close to done?


Yep, they are done. Week 9 or 10 of flower. I am flushing the res now.



SomeGuy said:


> Looks awesome Cruiz! I love these cabinet grows.


Yea baby, Bud in a box is where its at.

The floro cab may hit 2 oz but Im thinking more like 1.5 oz.
I know you feel a 250w would do better then what you got but I dont know, the way you get those girls to spread out like that along with the way the floro spreads the light out, It would be close.

Your pumpin like 20k lumens over a footprint of like 24" by 15" all getting the same amount. You go 250w ya get like 33k lumens but concentrated in a much smaller space, even with a parabolic screen I think it would be tough to beat what you got. Hard to say without trying it. 

I looked at the light you modified on ebay. All I found was the 6500K version. Did you buy two lamps then the 3000k bulbs separately or did you buy a lamp from him with them in it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 20, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea baby, Bud in a box is where its at.
> 
> Your pumpin like 20k lumens over a footprint of like 24" by 15" all getting the same amount. You go 250w ya get like 33k lumens but concentrated in a much smaller space, even with a parabolic screen I think it would be tough to beat what you got. Hard to say without trying it.
> 
> I looked at the light you modified on ebay. All I found was the 6500K version. Did you buy two lamps then the 3000k bulbs separately or did you buy a lamp from him with them in it.


True about light dispersion. However, hps have way more penetration than any flouro. This is what makes me think I would do better overall. I have never seen flouro beat hid watt for watt. I know if I had more space for my 400 I would get more yield. I am satisfied with what I got going for now though..  maybe after the new year I will kick it up a notch by trying out a 250w hps.

I baught the fixtures with 6500k bulbs and then baught the 2 2700k bulbs separate. If you contact them I am sure they would hook you up with what you need. 

Question for you??? How do you like your cmh bulb? More crystal production?? And.... where did you pick it up.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Nov 20, 2009)

haha "just the tip..." havent heard that line in a while.

lookin good cruz! i feel so behind with ur thread u have so many pages and ive been way too busy to catch up haha. but looks like everythings doin great.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 20, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Question for you??? How do you like your cmh bulb? More crystal production?? And.... where did you pick it up.


I will have that answer in about 8 weeks.
For now I will say this last grow, this stuff is the best I have grown in my last 5 or 6 cabinet grows. Once I am able to grow the same strain under a different bulb (this grow) I will be able to tell in regards to trich production.

Hey If you do go 250w in there would you want to sell your light and ship it to me?



BooMeR242 said:


> haha "just the tip..." havent heard that line in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good cruz! i feel so behind with ur thread u have so many pages and ive been way too busy to catch up haha. but looks like everythings doin great.


Hey, its enough you pop in once in a while. busted knees and broken up grow op and all. I hope your next op works out better man.

"just the tip" LOL
didnt think anyone would catch that.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Nov 20, 2009)

haha i caught it. we used to use that phrase all the time. ive even seen it on the bak of a boat in havasu.
but ya im hopin the next round will b better tioo


----------



## dmoose (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey cruzer101, I have been checking out your progress since the Nute Challenge, and I have to say.... You are doing Fantastic! and your threads have been very informative and helpful, Thanks for that!

I wanted to tell you about something that I recently tried out and thought it might be useful for you. I made a several runs through the Bubble bags, but with each run, I recycled the green water (used it over and over), When all was said and done, I threw the used leaf and green water into a roaster with butter and made Cannabutter. It came out the best I have ever made, finally got the dosage down to 1 tsp for a perfect relaxing Body Stone, and 2 tsp for a more intense Medicinal factor. My original intentions were to extract the Remaining THC, and the CBN's, CBD's....etc, then after the strain and separation from the water, was to reheat and add some of the lesser grades of hash I just extracted to bring the potency up (without straining). After trying the Cannabutter, I feel adding the hash is not neccesary. So I will just save that for smoking. Not only did I have a GREAT haul of hash, I also made a few pounds of Potent CannaButter with the leftovers that usually get tossed out. 

I hope you try this and find it helpful, and Thanks again for all YOU do!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 21, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> I will have that answer in about 8 weeks.
> For now I will say this last grow, this stuff is the best I have grown in my last 5 or 6 cabinet grows. Once I am able to grow the same strain under a different bulb (this grow) I will be able to tell in regards to trich production.
> 
> Hey If you do go 250w in there would you want to sell your light and ship it to me?


I will be looking forward to seeing results from that cmh bulb. I have read here and there that they help to produce stickier buds. 

I have plans for the light man.. Sorry.  I am going to build a rubbermaid Scrog tub and maybe add some watts. After my next several rounds in the cabinets I will need to be in a more transient set-up for a bit.  I am also working on designs or a custom hps scrog cabinet that is modular (breaks into several movable pieces). I have gleaned several ideas from your cabinet builds. I definitely want air-cooled lights.


----------



## jweedy (Nov 21, 2009)

doooope setup dog!! beautiful!!! Good job!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 21, 2009)

dmoose said:


> Hey cruzer101, I have been checking out your progress since the Nute Challenge, and I have to say.... You are doing Fantastic! and your threads have been very informative and helpful, Thanks for that!
> 
> I wanted to tell you about something that I recently tried out and thought it might be useful for you. I made a several runs through the Bubble bags, but with each run, I recycled the green water (used it over and over), When all was said and done, I threw the used leaf and green water into a roaster with butter and made Cannabutter. It came out the best I have ever made, finally got the dosage down to 1 tsp for a perfect relaxing Body Stone, and 2 tsp for a more intense Medicinal factor. My original intentions were to extract the Remaining THC, and the CBN's, CBD's....etc, then after the strain and separation from the water, was to reheat and add some of the lesser grades of hash I just extracted to bring the potency up (without straining). After trying the Cannabutter, I feel adding the hash is not neccesary. So I will just save that for smoking. Not only did I have a GREAT haul of hash, I also made a few pounds of Potent CannaButter with the leftovers that usually get tossed out.
> 
> I hope you try this and find it helpful, and Thanks again for all YOU do!


Ha, you been lurking for how long? Thats a while man.
Well Im glad you desided to chime in. Welcome.

So, you use the left over bubble water for something besides feed the lawn with. Cool. I like the idea. Now I just gotta figure a way to do it with cooking oil instead of butter. I suppose I could.

Thanks man. I got gallons of the shit. I will look into it.

Wait, you used the leaf material too huh. If i just subsituted oil for butter and froze it... How long did you cook it?


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 21, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> I will be looking forward to seeing results from that cmh bulb. I have read here and there that they help to produce stickier buds.
> 
> I have plans for the light man.. Sorry.


No problem, just thought I would ask.
I can do the same thing you did.

Yea thats why I tried the CMH. The TW was hella sticky.
This bulb has blue in it too. We will see.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 21, 2009)

jweedy said:


> doooope setup dog!! beautiful!!! Good job!


Hi Weedy,
Welcome to rollitup.


----------



## wordtothewise (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice grow, i'm very impressed for the small space. Makes me miss doing hydro.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks man. I am shooting for eight oz's in 2 by 4 foot space.
Gotta go hydro for that. I bet you dont miss hauling the water though.


----------



## DoeEyed (Nov 22, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> ... I bet you dont miss hauling the water though.


 lol... Just had a mental image of Mickey Mouse in The Sorcerer's Apprentice...


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 22, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> No problem, just thought I would ask.
> I can do the same thing you did.
> 
> Yea thats why I tried the CMH. The TW was hella sticky.
> This bulb has blue in it too. We will see.


I have to say the light has been good to me. 

Your setup is really rockin this time. That is a very filled screen, I am pretty sure you will do well come harvest. I look forward to the 411 with the lamp


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 22, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> lol... Just had a mental image of Mickey Mouse in The Sorcerer's Apprentice...


Did it look like this?







or maybe this,


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 22, 2009)

OK, you got me. I never saw the movie.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 22, 2009)

Here, I made my own.

[youtube]poyn7gdlbCA&hl=en_US&fs[/youtube]


----------



## DoeEyed (Nov 22, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> OK, you got me. I never saw the movie.


 It's a great story, with a good life lesson - about how wrong things can go when you don't put in the work, and try to do things the easy way, instead. One I think a lot of the younger generation missed, lol.


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 22, 2009)

great video, its been a sec since we've gotten a really good look at the biggun's. they look much more in touch with the screen this season, great progress.

WOW look at the kush's leaves, thats new for me. i usually see the leaves getting mega purple on their bottoms, but that just looks beautiful.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 23, 2009)

Yea, The girls in the HPS cab are in much better form this time around, I got something to tie to. That helps.
The runts in the back just may turn out to be a good thing, I may need the room.

I got some purple down here, they look cool huh?
Here are some shots before the lights went on today, Shows the color better.








Then here are some close ups.









Much better idea of the color of the buds.






​







Shit, I forgot a pic of the Widow.


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 23, 2009)

That shit looks great bro. Holy crap. The purps are making me drool a little.


----------



## DoeEyed (Nov 23, 2009)

Wait, you mean there are buds under those trichs?! Beautiful!


----------



## Earl (Nov 23, 2009)

I want to make this my screen saver !

Pretty


----------



## McFunk (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome, Cruiser!

Watching your journal is like watching Hawaii's weather report.
...from Alaska. 

Thanks for the update my friend.

McFunk


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 23, 2009)

I like this one!


----------



## tmsculli (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks great Cruz, that is some tasty looking bud. Curious, is it a characteristic of the strain to have that coloring, or was it a temperature drop situation pushing out additional trichs and purpling? Regardless, it looks great and I keep doing the comparison to my ladies under those cfls. The difference really is there with the MHPS and even just a HID or HPS, but I just can't risk the heat or bare the cost right now. 


Keep on keepin' on brother


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I thought you would enjoy those pics. 
When I looked at them I knew I had to post them. 

The grow is a combo of trainwreck, Purple Kush and White widow. My plan was to see what grew the best under floros. 
So the purple color and trichome production is genetics.

This grow was low nutes, like 500ppm, low lighting, about 20k lumens altogether, average 86° temps, 
TW 12/12 from clone. 2 week veg on the widow and PK.

Looks to me like the Train Wreck won. 
The Widow has more size but TW has more trichs and good size. 
PK just didnt get any size in here we will see what happens in the HPS cab.

I let this go 10 weeks.

Looks like sticky time to me.


----------



## dank2 kevin (Nov 23, 2009)

damn cruz, i hope my shit looks that good the colors in there are amazing!!


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 24, 2009)

now that's what i'm talkin about!

and i can assure you all that PK smokes even better than it looks!


----------



## whydoihavetoreg (Nov 24, 2009)

Cruzer. I am very impressed with the whole setup you have going on. It's very inspiring. I also have a new wallpaper with that purple budz picture. I've never grown before but with all the information on this site i'm thinking of some very good ideas. Cheers all my fellow potheads! Smoke on.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 25, 2009)

dank2 kevin said:


> damn cruz, i hope my shit looks that good the colors in there are amazing!!


Yea, this extra time really made a difference.



phreakygoat said:


> now that's what i'm talkin about!
> 
> and i can assure you all that PK smokes even better than it looks!


Cant wait man, I know I wont have much but it smells great.



whydoihavetoreg said:


> Cruzer. I am very impressed with the whole setup you have going on. It's very inspiring. I also have a new wallpaper with that purple budz picture. I've never grown before but with all the information on this site i'm thinking of some very good ideas. Cheers all my fellow potheads! Smoke on.


Hi Thatswhyyouhavetoreg,

Welcome to rollitup.
Thanks man.


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 25, 2009)

Loving those frosty purple buds dude, really nice work. And LOL to the "thatswhyyouhavetoreg" clever shit
Btw I am switching over to aeroponics now that I saw your grow. What cycle do you use for the misters? I am thinking of using 1 on and 4 off, will that work?


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Not much gets by you guys. 

Yea bro, I run 4 min on and 15 off. I do this cause if I listen closely I can hear the pump turn on. I think I read the best cycle is 1 on 4 off. 
Earl uses 4 on 20 off i think.

I remember I was scared to go with the sprayers cause I get power outages here once in a while. Well, so far they have gone four hours during a blackout. They were watered at that point, they were a little limpy but perked right up without any ill effects I could see.

Funny, you are going all hydro, I have a couple in soil now.
I hear its best to keep mothers in soil. I got a couple Green Crack clones in soil I plant to use as mums.


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Nov 25, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Not much gets by you guys.
> 
> Yea bro, I run 4 min on and 15 off. I do this cause if I listen closely I can hear the pump turn on. I think I read the best cycle is 1 on 4 off.
> Earl uses 4 on 20 off i think.
> ...


Its not cheap, but you ever think about investing in a small UPS (Uninterruptible Power Supply) to hook just your Aeroponic pumps up to? I do not know the watts of your pump, but lets say you go pretty heft for home use, and buy a SmartUPS 1000 by APC, you are looking at hours of uptime for your simple pump(s) if they only put a few percvent load on the batteries.

Quick example from newegg:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16842101159&cm_re=smartups_1000-_-42-101-159-_-Product


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Fred,

Welcome to my grow journal. 

Thats a good idea, I figure my pump/timer at about 200 watts (a guess) at 20 min per hour 
I would get three hours of backup. Hum, something to think about.

Thanks man.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Temps 72 res 66°
PPMs 480 PH 6.1

They are just starting week four of flower. The canopy is filling out. Looks to me like about 5 inches thick. 
I been pulling lower leaf and cutting select leaf on top thats blocking light.


















A bunch of little buds poppin out. i counted 60 or so.













The floro cab is done. I got company coming so I will wait till after the holiday to cut.









I have about a dozen cuttings rooted for the hydroton, unfortunately most of them are PK. I got the batch first TW cuttings 
too hot and fried them. Good thing I saved the PK huh? 








Anyway, I took like 5 more TW and they should be alright. They are the little light green ones on the left.​


----------



## henrydec1 (Nov 26, 2009)

hey, for the hydroponic grow, do you use the CFL's for flowering and veg? thank you


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 26, 2009)

henrydec1 said:


> hey, for the hydroponic grow, do you use the CFL's for flowering and veg? thank you


Yea, the floro cab just finished flowering.


----------



## DoeEyed (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your TW cuttings, but everything else is looking great!


----------



## henrydec1 (Nov 26, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, the floro cab just finished flowering.


how does that work? i was planing on using CFL's for veg and a HPS for flowering, does CFL's the entire time work as well?


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 26, 2009)

Well, cfls will veg just fine. To get the most out of your grow use an HPS light to flower.
In my case I have two cabinets, one with HPS and one with floros. This grow was to flower with floros and see what I could get. I havent actually cut and weighed it yet but my estamate would be with HPS you get like 30 to 40% more finsihed buds.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 26, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> Sorry to hear about your TW cuttings, but everything else is looking great!


Thanks Doe, I'm to cheap to by a thermostat for that seedling heat mat and have to remember to prop the tray up with something. This time I just put a couple towels under the tray and that was not enough. Temps hit 86° I caught it after 24 hours but it was too late for a few of them. Between 72 and 79° is perfect. They are at 77° now.

Have a happy day Turkey.


----------



## Earl (Nov 26, 2009)

I just got this great thermostat from amazon.com for $35

It has a probe and will switch your mat on and off.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 26, 2009)

Cool, 
Thanks for the info. I like the prob idea. 
So whats sittin on there, a small clone bubbler?


----------



## Earl (Nov 26, 2009)

I am running my hillbiilly chiller with that thermostat


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 26, 2009)

Here's a link, nice find Earl: http://www.amazon.com/WIN100-Heating-Cooling-Programmable-Thermostat/dp/B000E7NYY8/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1259267982&sr=8-7


----------



## cutman (Nov 26, 2009)

hey bud looks great, long time been away.hows the dream team, went through the big D had to shut down for awhile. No big deal had enough to last me till next year any way so. doing some more auto flower cute little things, in soil. but like the other better just because of yield.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 27, 2009)

The big D eh? Ouch.
Good to see ya back in the saddle, as you can see I'm still at it.
Had some bad luck with the Dream team, they never got enough sun to finish properly, the branch that fell on them didnt help either but we got about 8oz or so. Got it curring.

Got some autos going again, you got a journal up?


----------



## McFunk (Nov 27, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks Doe, I'm to cheap to by a thermostat for that seedling heat mat and have to remember to prop the tray up with something.


Hey, Cruiz...
Water bed heaters work and have have digital or analog thermostats.
Look 'em up. If you decide they'll work for you I can hook you up, brother.

McFunk


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 27, 2009)

By the looks of this, your goin to have a solid sheet of buds. Make sure you have enough air circulation for that. You dont want no bud mold. It sucks. Fantastic job by the way. Looking better than ever Cruzer.​


----------



## cutman (Nov 27, 2009)

no but when it over i will.dont need nothing out there that can come back on me ya no.it will be done in feb. and it will be good then. ill post a pic or two on yours so you can see the little sweetys. they are unpredictable. out of 5 . 3 grew less than a foot tall the other 2 are about the size of a bic lighter.looks like a bud coming strat out of the ground lol these are ak47xlr2


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 27, 2009)

McFunk said:


> Hey, Cruiz...
> Water bed heaters work and have have digital or analog thermostats.
> Look 'em up. If you decide they'll work for you I can hook you up, brother.
> 
> McFunk


Thanks Funkman, I'll kick it around.



Integra21 said:


> By the looks of this, your goin to have a solid sheet of buds. Make sure you have enough air circulation for that. You dont want no bud mold. It sucks. Fantastic job by the way. Looking better than ever Cruzer.​


I hope so man. I got those two 4" on the bottom and the intake is on the bottom with the wisper fan sucking up through the cab... I should be alright but I will keep an eye on that.

Thanks.



cutman said:


> no but when it over i will.dont need nothing out there that can come back on me ya no.it will be done in feb. and it will be good then. ill post a pic or two on yours so you can see the little sweetys. they are unpredictable. out of 5 . 3 grew less than a foot tall the other 2 are about the size of a bic lighter.looks like a bud coming strat out of the ground lol these are ak47xlr2


lol, Auto mini bud eh?
I hear ya cant clone those, have you tried?


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 27, 2009)

OK, Todays the day.

I have to admit, I have new respect for floro grows. 
If I didnt grow it myself I would not have believed the plants could have done this under just floros.

Couple last shots:























Now, I had 5 or 6 plants I started flowering real small and a few I vegged a couple weeks to see the difference in yield. 
The plant on the left is the largest of the single cola plants. The plant on the right vegged for 2 weeks more. 
Look at the difference.








Thats what two weeks veg will do for ya.


Some of this Trainwreck had a dominate purple pheno.








Closer...









Awesome shit man, 
I wouldnt have trimmed it so close if I had these pics earlier. lol

Anyway, heres a shot of the take.


1st three piles are Trainwreck, then White Widow and the small stuff is the purple kush.








TW







Bud Shot







WW








Bud Shot 









PK









Bud Shot








and a thric shot from PK.









Got it all hanging.









.​


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 27, 2009)

Damn Cruzer those are some sick nasty looking buds
Did you just use a 2 bulb t-5 for them? WOW


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 27, 2009)

Heres the lights:

Sunblaze Hood with four T5 HO lamps. I got one 6500k and three 3000k 22 watts each.
The CFLs are 26 watt on the sides and 18 watt in the back, all 3000k










Looks kinda empty in there now.








Lookin at those purple bud pics reminds me of your 250w grow.
Any guess on weight?

.​


----------



## McFunk (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow!

I really can't get over the health of those plants, man. 
Just outstanding. 

I don't care if those grew CFL, HPS or STD.. 
...just absolutely (en)gorgeous!

Later I'm gonna' pick yur brain re trich photog. Awesome eye, Cruiser.

Congrats, my friend.
It has to be a great feeling to successfully graduate those to your dryer after all your hard work, planning and due diligence. 

Salute
McFunk


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 27, 2009)

They really are sweet buds. 
I am just glad I learned from others on here to take my time and not rush things.

Yea, I'm happy with it.

Gongrats on your harvest. 
I had to wait a day cause my relatives dont bring glass if ya know what I mean.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 27, 2009)

Great job!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 27, 2009)

Speak of the devil

Thanks man!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 27, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Speak of the devil
> 
> Thanks man!


My Flouro trees are coming down soon dude! Timbre!!!!! LOL 

For less than 60 bucks I installed an auto feed for both hempy cabinets. I am so stoked... LOL.. I wont have to do shit for two weeks at a time.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 28, 2009)

Dam, Two weeks?
I visit my girls at least twice a day.


----------



## McFunk (Nov 28, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Dam, Two weeks?
> I visit my girls at least twice a day.


Ha! Since "pulling the plug" on the smaller cab, I walk into my office to no hummmming, no nose bouquet, no reason to open the door and stare for hours... 

I had to _make_ myself not look in on 'em for 3 days just to give myself a growth shock rush. 

Couldn't imagine doing it regularly in a cab. Though, I often don't visit outdoor plants for a few days at a time.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thats twice a day while lights are off. I check water level, ph, and temp.

At night when lights are on, I catch a buzz and stare at them lookin for something to improve. Most of the time I just burn another one and stare some more.

Well, I wanted to do something different in the floro cab. Swap the hydroton to 2'" netpots in PVC fence posts. Also make a lamp like someguys did but I havent got the shit yet and I still have some hydroton so Im gonna go another round as is.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Dam, Two weeks?
> I visit my girls at least twice a day.





cruzer101 said:


> At night when lights are on, I catch a buzz and stare at them lookin for something to improve. Most of the time I just burn another one and stare some more.
> 
> . Also make a lamp like someguys did but I havent got the shit yet and I still have some hydroton so Im gonna go another round as is.


I usually look in on them daily, but it is usually very short. I still like to spend some time with them from time to time and there is always work to do. Feeding by hand is a pain though and it takes quite a bit of time. By automating I get to do more of the stuff I enjoy.  

Youll do fine with your setup for another round (from the looks of it). I am still on fence about staying with what I got or getting another hps...


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 28, 2009)

nice cruzer!!!

that's an awesome light setup, i never really thought about it, lol....
did u get that t5 fixture new/ how much?

sweet nugs, wondering if they smoke just as good...


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 29, 2009)

I got it online. greentrees I think it was or ebay.
Paid like $140 for it new. I picked up some extra bulbs too. It came with 4 6500k and I got 4 3000k so I could mix it up.

There is one on ebay now thats like it for $69 tec t5 lighting. I am thinking about buying two and combining them. 
Someguy did it. gets 20k lumens.


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 29, 2009)

well for the starting price, that's not a bad way to go. and maintaining it is way cheaper as well. esp if you had a bunch of those cfl cab boxes stacked modularly. and no heat bullshit... hmmm


----------



## dank2 kevin (Nov 29, 2009)

nice haul cruz those ww came out beeaauutiful!!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> well for the starting price, that's not a bad way to go. and maintaining it is way cheaper as well. esp if you had a bunch of those cfl cab boxes stacked modularly. and no heat bullshit... hmmm


This is a pretty good thought. If from every 14x26 inch footprint you could pull a max of 3 oz on 220w... done on a cycle you could get three of them going and harvest once a month. Probably have less heat issues and IMO flouros produce very aesthetic bud.

All for less than 700w total.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 29, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> well for the starting price, that's not a bad way to go. and maintaining it is way cheaper as well. esp if you had a bunch of those cfl cab boxes stacked modularly. and no heat bullshit... hmmm


Thats true...



dank2 kevin said:


> nice haul cruz those ww came out beeaauutiful!!!!


Yea man, dam things were as long as my forearm!



SomeGuy said:


> This is a pretty good thought. If from every 14x26 inch footprint you could pull a max of 3 oz on 220w... done on a cycle you could get three of them going and harvest once a month. Probably have less heat issues and IMO flouros produce very aesthetic bud.
> 
> All for less than 700w total.


I am on the same line of thinking as you guys. I like the low wattage and the results. The lower shelf in the larger cab is going floro. I have some space issues with plumbing so I got 15 deep and 40 wide.

Do you think I could do this with two of those lights?


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 29, 2009)

Temps 74 res 65°
PPMs 440 ph 5.6

Topped off a couple gallons with nutes, brought it to 600PPM 5.8 Ph.
They are middle of week four of flower. Here is the first daylight shots.









































Heres the main cola on the right.
















The canopy has got thicker, now about 8 inches. Maybe I should have trained for one more week.
I dont think 2 of the 5 pk are going to make it but the rest are doing great.​


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

I think you could cover that space making the two lights into one like that. 

Great job on the scrog. Those look great for 4.5 wks.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks, I will go check ebay now.


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 29, 2009)

Scrog is looking great as usual Cruzer
I can already tell that the bud growth is a little quicker using HPS, no?
Buds seem to be filling in a lot quicker than the last grow with the CMH.
What are your thoughts? Can't get over that flouro harvest man, I might have to do something similar now haha


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 29, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Scrog is looking great as usual Cruzer
> I can already tell that the bud growth is a little quicker using HPS, no?
> Buds seem to be filling in a lot quicker than the last grow with the CMH.
> What are your thoughts? Can't get over that flouro harvest man, I might have to do something similar now haha


Yea man, I am lovin it. I think its the best so far.
The buds do seem to be growing faster, also tighter node spacing. But some of that could be attributed to the massive reflector I built. The extra lumens this bulb has sure dont hurt either.

So far, I have to say, I'm liking this bulb better.

No shit, I was blown away with that flouro grow and I am going to expand on it. Thinkin under the HPS grow a flouro flower. Depends on total height of this grow. If I can raise the shelf about 5 inches it would work fine. Then turning the small cab back into the veg monster. 

Dont blame ya a bit for given flouros a shot. Figure an extra week or so of flower though.


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 29, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea man, I am lovin it. I think its the best so far.
> The buds do seem to be growing faster, also tighter node spacing. But some of that could be attributed to the massive reflector I built. The extra lumens this bulb has sure dont hurt either.
> 
> So far, I have to say, I'm liking this bulb better.
> ...


I am getting real psyched about my aeroponic system I have in the works. Should be done by new years. 24 site SOG machine haha. After that, in my small cab, I want to do a vertical flouro tube grow with a 70 watt HPS above it. I think it should put out some nice nuggage for very little wattage


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I am getting real psyched about my aeroponic system I have in the works. Should be done by new years. 24 site SOG machine haha. After that, in my small cab, I want to do a vertical flouro tube grow with a 70 watt HPS above it. I think it should put out some nice nuggage for very little wattage



I was thinking about this in my flouro side grow. Take all the tubes and build them around some sort of tube and have the plants scroged vertical around the tubes.... Might work better given I would have more sq ft of footprint.


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 29, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> I was thinking about this in my flouro side grow. Take all the tubes and build them around some sort of tube and have the plants scroged vertical around the tubes.... Might work better given I would have more sq ft of footprint.


Maybe you can get some ideas from this thread: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/256101-single-plant-trash-can-grow.html


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Maybe you can get some ideas from this thread: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/256101-single-plant-trash-can-grow.html



I looked through that one a bit ago... but I am thinking more along the lines of Jig's grow. With lamps in the center in a circular formation with a screen around the tubes.

I might just have to try this. Would be crazy... LOL


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 29, 2009)

Talk about vertical grows, Have you guys seen this one?
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/269407-600w-vertical-medicine-cabinet-grow.html


----------



## BooMeR242 (Nov 29, 2009)

thats pretty sick the shit they come out with these days lol


----------



## BooMeR242 (Nov 29, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Temps 74 res 65°
> PPMs 440 ph 5.6
> 
> Topped off a couple gallons with nutes, brought it to 600PPM 5.8 Ph.
> ...



oh and the ladies are lookin sweet


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, heres the new lineup. PK in the center and TW on all four corners.
I figure since I didnt have many rooted TW I would go ahead and see what PK will do.








If they dont start real well I still got these gals on the bench.









I looked close and noticed the edges of the leaf curling up.








I checked it out and it isnt temps or lack of water so the last thing is salt buildup.
Now I just added a couple gallons with nutes so I am gonna let it go a couple days then flush for a few days. any suggestions?

I got under the screen cleaned out better then I had before, pulled out the two runt PK and pointed the fans up. They got more air now.
















The Green Crack is lookin fine.

















Soon I will top these and see if I can clone the tops.​


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks good Cruizer!


----------



## DoeEyed (Nov 29, 2009)

Looking good! Always love your pics, Cruzer.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks, but I screwed up, They are not in the middle of week 4. 
I checked it out and I didnt flip untill 11/3 so they will be in week 4 starting tomorrow...


Dam, I topped with week 4 nutes. Better flush tomorrow.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2009)

Very cool pics, love the Green Crack shots, looks like they are having a party....


----------



## tmsculli (Nov 30, 2009)

Never fail to impress me man, those plants are always so green.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 30, 2009)

DST said:


> Very cool pics, love the Green Crack shots, looks like they are having a party....


Yea, they got there own disco going on with those lights. Ha.



tmsculli said:


> Never fail to impress me man, those plants are always so green.


Thanks man, Hey have you noticed any leaf tips curling like mine? Im thinking its the reflector now. Probably hot spots. Thats why people dont use this stuff. I have duct tapped over what I think are the hot spots on the inside of the thing. Im lookin into getting some 95% Reflective German aluminum. I found 2x4 sheets but there is 4 to a pack and $150.00 I only need one sheet.

Also lookin at the adjust-a-wing reflector as a replacement.


----------



## cutman (Nov 30, 2009)

dude thats some very nice harvesting there. you get a A + my friend! and no you cant clone them. life span is'nt long enough. you cut a branch you lose bud. 45 days its done.seed to bud. these i got now are 2 weeks out from finishing.and look deadly now. i do have 35 beans of 4 different strains of autos, thats going to be my nexts grow. I did 5 just to see, and three out of the 5 are about10 inches tall 1 is 3 inches lol and one is going to be 1 HIT lol no shit! its just a stem with a purple 1 bowl bud. Im hoping i have a better ratio out of the forty. lets see strains are lowrider, lowrider 2. lowrider2*ak47, double deasil, and blue berry.those are the 35 so . i will do a journal on them. you see in month and a half and im done..o and i have a hawaiian snow that i cloned today and she starts flowering next week.im going to put wire over her tomorrow. i like the way you use that wire to help hold every thing up.
O and that vertical grow would be killer doing auto flowers. pollinate one of these autos with a good male to have enough seeds and i could be set. hmm something to pounder on. talk at ya soon bud great job keep it up teach lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Sounds awesome man. Get a bunch of those autos and make a mini forest.
I wonder if you did pollinate one if it would produce auto flower seeds...

"Teach" Ha!
I am learning right along with you guys, just sharing what I learn.
Looking forward to checking out that journal.


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 1, 2009)

dude, great shit goin on... everything looks awesome as usual.

and as for the green crack plants, which look great btw, i always find that the tops actually make the best clones of all: fastest to root, most vigorous, etc.


love seein an almost all pk grow! i was thinking that if you pulled out the TW (or left it in as an exp.), that i could hook you up with some kushie kush. a little goes a long way, so i could easily spare a season's worth! it's for flowering weeks 1-6, so lemme know.


----------



## tmsculli (Dec 1, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, they got there own disco going on with those lights. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually haven't noticed anything like that. My girls have a bit of a leaf tip droop, but it's because I'm trying to push some ppms on them. I'll look a bit more indepth tomorrow and let you know if I see anything.


----------



## dmoose (Dec 1, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Ha, you been lurking for how long? Thats a while man.
> Well Im glad you desided to chime in. Welcome.
> 
> So, you use the left over bubble water for something besides feed the lawn with. Cool. I like the idea. Now I just gotta figure a way to do it with cooking oil instead of butter. I suppose I could.
> ...


 
I use the leaf also to cook out the CBN's, CBD's, ..etc, and whatever trichromes I failed to collect in the Bubble Bags. I believe you can use oil, as it should separate from the water, just Google it, there are tons of Recipes, and Journals for making CannaOil. After reading conflicting posts about cooking time, I let this one go for about 10 hours. 

I did end up reheating the CannaButter and added back the hash from the 25 micron Bubble Bag (about 3 heaping Tablespoons to 2.5 Cups CannaButter), and it really balanced out the medicinal effects of the CannaButter. 2 teaspoons has been the perfect head/body high that takes effect in about 70 minutes, and lasts for a good 4-6 hours, usually ending with a nap, LoL. I have tried the freezer with the CannaButter, that was a mistake, didn't seperate well, easily fixed with a melt and proper placement into the fridge, oil may be different?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Cruz, Long time no chat,nice canopy u got their,well im back going strong..(well kinda)the missing my mom is kicking in a little.but yeah my shit is better than the first round..............I think my mom is helping


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 2, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> i could hook you up with some kushie kush. a little goes a long way, so i could easily spare a season's worth! it's for flowering weeks 1-6, so lemme know.


sure man, I'll let you know.



tmsculli said:


> I actually haven't noticed anything like that. My girls have a bit of a leaf tip droop, but it's because I'm trying to push some ppms on them. I'll look a bit more indepth tomorrow and let you know if I see anything.


OK cool. I put somr duct tape over part of it. we will see.



dmoose said:


> I use the leaf also to cook out the CBN's, CBD's, ..etc, and whatever trichromes I failed to collect in the Bubble Bags. I believe you can use oil, as it should separate from the water, just Google it, there are tons of Recipes, and Journals for making CannaOil.


OK gotcha, thanks again.



MyGTO2007 said:


> Hey Cruz, Long time no chat,nice canopy u got their,well im back going strong..(well kinda)the missing my mom is kicking in a little.but yeah my shit is better than the first round..............I think my mom is helping


We all gotta move on man.
I cant imagin how tough it is as I am very close to my mom but we all gotta do it.

I wish you well my friend.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Check this out guys, I got the weight on the floro cab.

Trainwreck 56 gm.
Purple Kush 6 gm.
White widow 50 gm.

Total 128 grams. I got 4 oz's out of that!

I let it go an extra week or so but geeze, thats twice as much as I was hoping for.


----------



## McFunk (Dec 2, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Check this out guys, I got the weight on the floro cab.
> 
> Trainwreck 56 gm.
> Purple Kush 6 gm.
> ...


That's outstanding news, Cruiser!

You worked for it and it payed off.
Congrats, bro!


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks man, Those floros did a hell of a job didnt they?


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Temps 70 res 62°
PPMs 600 Ph 6.1

Just starting week 5
Im going to flush for 2 days then back on nutes.







​















​.


----------



## Earl (Dec 2, 2009)

How are you cooling your rez ?
Just air flow ?


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Earl said:


> How are you cooling your rez ?
> Just air flow ?



Yea, Well Air and water flow. Its winter man, it gets cool in here at night when I crash.
I just found a submersible aquarium heater I had, set it at 68° and dropped it in there 

Hopefully that will work or I will need to get a heating pad and a thermostat.


----------



## McFunk (Dec 3, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, Well Air and water flow. Its winter man, it gets cool in here at night when I crash.
> I just found a submersible aquarium heater I had, set it at 68° and dropped it in there
> 
> Hopefully that will work or I will need to get a heating pad and a thermostat.


Lushhhh!
...the plants I mean
Mufasa's gonna' come roarin' outa' that jungle.
Smellin' sharp n green in there? Mmmm.... Like a ganja salad!


I'm rethinking how to cool my res. I'm not freezin' my booty off anymore. 
I think I'm going to force from the outside instead.

Thanks for the update, man.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 3, 2009)

This should be a hell of a ganja salad alright.
I wish I could get another 3 or 4 inches of height out of the PK but besides the height the top cola will grow, I think thats it.

The grow has taken on a different perspective. The TW plant on the left side has always had more buds and I thought would yield more but the plant on the right is growing bigger buds. Interesting. I cloned the plant on the left dammit. 

Oh well, probably better for the floro cab anyway.


----------



## wordtothewise (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah man, Pk doesnt grow tall at all. On my last grow they were the shortest plants. But, they were the most dense out of all of them. Enjoy!


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey wise,

Yea, that what I heard. 
I was hoping I could get a few more inches with aero but I guess not.


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 3, 2009)

i am committed to vegging one pk out till the summer, when i goes outdoors! i want a kush tree!


----------



## dank2 kevin (Dec 3, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> i am committed to vegging one pk out till the summer, when i goes outdoors! i want a kush tree!


damn phreaky that will be huge!!!

Cruz u think mine looks good, i love have you have an awesome canopy and bare bottom, that looks like a perfect trim, i wish i had cut more off now that i am late in the game.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 4, 2009)

I dont know about you guys but this skin thing is pissin me off.
I know every couple months my skin changes to there current one. I just change it back to blazin 70

Well now its changed a couple times and I cant find the box to change it back anymore... Not to mention the ads. Where the fuck did they come from. There was no ads on this forum when I joined, now there is more than any other forum I have been to.

I dont know what or why but I can tell you this, I dont like it and if its not fixed I'm out of here. 

I'm cruzer over at CC also, I dont use it much but if I leave thats where I will probably be. so if anyone wants to look me up...


----------



## DenseBuds (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't think I've seen the themes problem, but I am seeing the ads. I wish they were along the sides. So distracting to be right down the middle. What's CC?


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 4, 2009)

CC is Cannabis Culture forum.
I am cruzer there without the 101


----------



## fatigues (Dec 5, 2009)

ICMag would be a far better destination for you Cruzer - and with a bigger audience of growers than CC has by far.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 5, 2009)

fatigues said:


> ICMag would be a far better destination for you Cruzer - and with a bigger audience of growers than CC has by far.


I agree, CC was the first one i thought of. We posted the nutrient challange there. Actually I have the same username at several forums. While doing research I joined them as cruzer101 so I could see the pics.

Thanks for pointing that out.
Looks like things are back to normal though.


----------



## cutman (Dec 7, 2009)

hey cruz just got back in town been at the ranch down south. hunting. this ak looks deadly oooo. one turn purple wonder why the others didnt. the tricromie are thick almost flocked. my hawaiian snow looks good she been in flower for one week now.have 2 others that almost died but there coming back.3 others that are mystrey plants. come out of a mixed bag of seeds. i got from attitude. ill never do that again, because just dont know what it is. white widow, big bud ,northen lights . just dont know.. soon as these autos are done im going to do the 35 at one time. that will be a good journal there.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 9, 2009)

So ya got a purple pheno, cool man. Must have been nice down at the ranch.
Yea, that will be a killer journal. Be sure to post a link to it here.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey cruzer are you using mozilla firefox by any chance as your browser?
If you are there is an awesome add on you can download called ad block plus
It makes all those annoying ads disappear haha 
Here's a link: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865
Ever since I downloaded it I have not seen one add on here, talk about awesome haha
Also, if you get a chance I would love to see some updated pics, things are probably looking great


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 9, 2009)

I got a problem, looks like powdery mildew.

While checking out the lower leaf I noticed it. Then I found spots on other leaf. So I cut those off then looked down at the Green Crack girls I have below. They were covered in the shit.

Well, I removed them from the cab, brought them outside and blew most of it off. I removed there lower leaf but I still see the powder on the stalks. Then I put them in a warmer area. Where I had the clones.

Temps have dropped to the 30's this winter and with this intake its keeping the cab around 45 50° when lights are off. Humidity has been up also. So today I am off to find a way to heat and move some air around in there. I am thinking a couple ceramic pet heaters and a mini tower fan I can keep on low.

Once I have that I will foliar spray with 8.5 ph water when lights are on to be sure it dries and go from there.
Any help here would be great. I never had to deal with this shit before.


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 9, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Hey cruzer are you using mozilla firefox by any chance as your browser?
> If you are there is an awesome add on you can download called ad block plus
> It makes all those annoying ads disappear haha
> Here's a link: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865
> ...


Im giving it a shot. we'll see how it works. Love all the firefox addons.


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 9, 2009)

he's correct. sorry for the double post, but as soon as i installed and refreshed, all of the adds are gone. good call tom.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thats cool guys,

Yea Tom, I do use seamonkey thats motzilla. I saw that ad blocker mentioned in that "whats up with rui" post where you heard of it. My elite membership has kicked in again and I dont see any ads anymore but its nice to know.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 9, 2009)

Almost forgot, I got a couple ceramic heaters.

Heres a shot of the mold:







I got two of these today:








Did my thing with another vanity light...













I better cover those open sockets...














Try and warm this up a couple degrees with dry heat.








Update:
After 24 hours,







I ran them for 24 hours and I checked high temps and it had a reading of 104°
I'm not sure if that is correct though because I didnt reset it before adding heaters.

Anyway I put them on a timer that is opposite of the light and highs were 86° lows 76°​


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 9, 2009)

Fight man! Fight! Thats a great Idea. What about one mounted directly on the intake?


----------



## DoeEyed (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh no, that sucks - I hope that shit didn't get a hold in the rest of your ladies!


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 10, 2009)

Yup, Its everywhere. Little bits but I have read this shit spreads fast.

So far those ceramic heaters have raised the temp about 8 degrees and lowered the humidity about 10 percent. I now run those lower fans 24/7 along with the heaters. I thought about heating the whole lower section Guy, went this way cause they are small and I can move them where I need heat. I could get one for the bottom with a thermostat for like $30 and I paid $26 ea for these. I may still get it. I have to see what my low temps are tomorrow.

I dont give up easy. Bums me though, didnt have this last winter grow. Had those fuckin spider mites. Thats why I got the new cab... 
Well one reason.


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 10, 2009)

i've got the powdery bullshit mildew all over my green cracks... thinking about a sulpher burner, to use when i go out of town. that shit is fast


----------



## DoeEyed (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear it. hang in there and keep fighting, we're rootin for you out here!


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 10, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> i've got the powdery bullshit mildew all over my green cracks...



FUCK, I bet thats where it came from.

So it looks like we are in the same boat.


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 10, 2009)

yeah, i had thought it was just spider mite damage, or leftover floramite... but its the PM from his garage, dammit... sorry man, i meant to spread the genetics, not disease lol

but how did it cross cabs?


----------



## tmsculli (Dec 10, 2009)

That sucks brother, but I'm sure you will power through it man. Best of luck


----------



## Earl (Dec 10, 2009)

Check this out.

http://www.greencure.net/


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 10, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> I'm sorry to hear it. hang in there and keep fighting, we're rootin for you out here!


Thanks doe, I will do my best not to let ya down. I think I got them too warm last night... awww shit here we go.


Goat, 
After a week I looked real close and didnt see any spider mites on the green crack then put them in the bottom of the large cab thats vented from underneath so naturally the air from down there goes up.


Earl, 
Now thats what Im talkin about. Greencure eh? 
I cant find it locally (i just made a few calls) so I will have to wait for it. 
In the mean time do you think I should spray them with 8.5 ph r/o water?


----------



## Earl (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't know.
I've never had powdery mildew or used the Green Cure.
right now my humidity is 29%

The Green cure sounds like pretty good stuff.

I'm sure it leaves a coating like baking soda 
and then you can wash it off
and dry and cure the buds.

It would be best to use the Green cure before you get PM

What is your humidity ?

I think PM is air born and you need to disinfect your cab.


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 10, 2009)

i'm picking up "Serenade" from the hydro store. its composed of a fungus eating bacteria only, so its safe in all of veg and flower. and leaves no residue. and works supposedly. its nine bucks for a premixed bottle, good deal to me, i'll let u know how it goes.

have you checked out that hydro shop i told you about? the more popular hydro shop in your area is a rip-off imo.


----------



## dmoose (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a great DIY Powdery Mildew Treatment from my friends at HerbandLife.org out in Oregon. Mix 8 parts H2O to 1 part Whole Milk, and foliar spray it on your plants. It works pretty good. I use it in all my Gardening when neccesary. Worked real well on the huge Cucumber leaves this last summer too. Good Luck!


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 10, 2009)

Earl said:


> What is your humidity ?
> 
> I think PM is air born and you need to disinfect your cab.


I ordered some Green cure on ebay today. I read a journal where a guy tried the baking soda and serenade but then he tried the high ph water and that worked for him.

Low temps were 58° with 40% humidity.
Now I got 75° with 30% humidity.

Thats a big difference. Those ceramic heaters worked pretty good.
Still I will have to wipe it down after this grow.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 10, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> have you checked out that hydro shop i told you about? the more popular hydro shop in your area is a rip-off imo.


Naw dude, I forgot. shoot me a pm with the 411 will ya?


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 10, 2009)

dmoose said:


> I have a great DIY Powdery Mildew Treatment from my friends at HerbandLife.org out in Oregon. Mix 8 parts H2O to 1 part Whole Milk, and foliar spray it on your plants. It works pretty good. I use it in all my Gardening when neccesary. Worked real well on the huge Cucumber leaves this last summer too. Good Luck!


Hey, Thanks Moose.
Would you spray with water a couple days after or is it ok to just leave it?


----------



## cutman (Dec 10, 2009)

alright i started a new journal on my next grow check it out.


----------



## cutman (Dec 10, 2009)

heres a link


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 10, 2009)

I found it: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/281944-auto-flower-journal-plues-another.html


----------



## cutman (Dec 10, 2009)

yea i know the pic dont show what i want you to see. i need a camera that will take pics like yours. the purple in these plants are cool plus the little spects all over them cant wait to smoke some. and yes i made that the other day need a res... then going to give it a try. i put air rocks under each cup . and they work good. going to go get a res tomorrow.


----------



## dmoose (Dec 11, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey, Thanks Moose.
> Would you spray with water a couple days after or is it ok to just leave it?


 
I would just leave it as the Powdery Mildew likes the moist conditions.  Girls are looking Great!


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 11, 2009)

ok Serenade works amazingly! almost instantly saw way less PM as its made of PM eating bacteria that goes right to work. it leaves no residue, and is totally safe in every way (nontoxic) even for pets. can be used up to the day of harvest with no worries, so ur flowering plants would be 100% fine. the ONLY negative is that it smells like yeast, lol. best purchase i've made in a sec, only 8 bucks.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice to know, I am sure this greencure will work as well.
I ordered it on ebay a couple days ago, should be here soon. 

By raizing temps I think I slowed it way down too. 
What leaf I do see infected with it, I remove. Not that much so far.

The GC got hit with milk/water combo tonight. see what happens.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 16, 2009)

Temps 76 res 66°
PPms 660 ph 5.8

They are starting week 7 of flower, Looks like I got the powder mildew under control. 2 shots with greencure took care of it. Those little heaters really work better then I thought they would too. Lowered the humidity while raizing temps. 
I added a six inch fan to the four inchers and run them all constantly now.























And the pk in the middle... sitll a little short, at least they have direct lighting.








I got some real strong stalks on these girls, lookin for good things this go around.​


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 16, 2009)

Holy dense canopy Batman! looking real good Cruzer, but no bud close-ups? These girls are looking nice and healthy, cant wait till they start packing on the weight.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 16, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> looking good cruz!!!


Thanks man.





Integra21 said:


> Holy dense canopy Batman! looking real good Cruzer, but no bud close-ups? These girls are looking nice and healthy, cant wait till they start packing on the weight.


Ha, every time I look into it I think of your warning about airflow. Yea its dense but there is air among them there buds. 
I got lazy on the pics, Should have some up this week. 
Stay tuned, Same Bat time Same Bat channel.


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 16, 2009)

incase you havent seen yet, i did a big update of projects I've been working on in my journal.


----------



## DoeEyed (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice Cruz, glad things are under control.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome man! Just Awesome. They look great. 

You remind me that I should take some pics tonight... I think this round has the fullest screen I have ever had at 2.5 wks flower. Next round I will be going vertical with the light and adding more screen. It will be fun.  

Keep up the good work.


----------



## cutman (Dec 19, 2009)

hey cruz man just got home and this auto i got here sweet looking. purple and thick in bud. Crystal all over going to cut tomorrow . all my clones from this other are looking good ready to be transplanted. o and hawaiian got pre buds looking nice although being gone for a week she grew into the light and kinda mested it up but it will recover im sure.
going to half to veg these others for a week or two more before they go to flower.then ill start the auto grow. and im looking forward to that grow, after looking at these i got here now. ill post some pic befor i cut later


----------



## cutman (Dec 19, 2009)

hey come check it out some thing to look forward to lol


----------



## DoeEyed (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey cutman, your journal link isn't working, you have to leave a space before the address.


----------



## cutman (Dec 19, 2009)

did this work


----------



## cutman (Dec 19, 2009)

cutman said:


> did this work


 how do you put those links like you have them at the bottom like that.


----------



## DoeEyed (Dec 20, 2009)

cutman said:


> how do you put those links like you have them at the bottom like that.


 Yep that worked. Same as you did, in my sig, only I hit "enter" between each line, and made the links the smallest possible text size.


----------



## riddleme (Dec 20, 2009)

if you want link in sig like mine you have to type some code, but not much
it looks like  then type description then close [/url code note I am leaving the right bracket off so it will show in the post


----------



## cutman (Dec 20, 2009)

[thanks guys


----------



## cutman (Dec 20, 2009)

hey cruz ? can you run a 400 mh light on a 400 hp balast? any one ? im so pissed get another hood a bulb and balast get home hook it up and no workie shiiitttt!and the shop is closed sunday and monday.


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 20, 2009)

you can only do that if it is a digital balast meant for it. magnetics can only run a single type of bulb.(usually)


----------



## miztaj (Dec 20, 2009)

cutman said:


> hey cruz ? can you run a 400 mh light on a 400 hp balast? any one ? im so pissed get another hood a bulb and balast get home hook it up and no workie shiiitttt!and the shop is closed sunday and monday.


I've read people saying that it will fire the bulb,maybe they were using a conversion bulb. Personally i would'nt do it,sounds like a possible fire starter.

Yeah if your gonna get a new ballast grab a digital and just swap bulbs when needed.


----------



## DenseBuds (Dec 20, 2009)

This is why I went digital. Currently running the MH during veg and will swap with HPS for flower.


----------



## led boy (Dec 20, 2009)

hey dude those root look great,, i was wondering what your feeding scedual is? like spray for x amount of time off for x amount of time,, that would be really helpful for me,, thankx


----------



## cutman (Dec 21, 2009)

It is a digtal balast, and yes it will run a mh or hps.I just have a bad bulb. Thats bs too spend that kind of money, and it dont work and cant take it back till tomorrow store is closed on monday. I was going to run the hps and mh at the same time side buy side. I bought another hood got it all set up, air and all hooked up. Im going to do this auto grow and want both spectrum of light .


----------



## cutman (Dec 21, 2009)

i saw a bulb that is both mh and hps, it only comes in 1000 watt though. i would half to get new balast. and were the hell is cruz.


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 22, 2009)

uh... is this cruzer's thread? did i take a wrong turn?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 22, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> uh... is this cruzer's thread? did i take a wrong turn?




haha classic.


speakin of cruz where u at brotha!? been silently following takin notes on sum things.


----------



## Earl (Dec 23, 2009)

He's too high to post.
.


----------



## ReelFiles (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow that turned out beautiful. I was a little worried when I started reading this thread and I saw these girls stretching.






Keep up the good work, I am impressed!


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 23, 2009)

Those are two different grows man, the secibd pic is of other plants that he has already harvest
The first pic is of his new batch of plants


----------



## ReelFiles (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow I guess that's what happens when you try to skim over 100+ pages after wake and bake. Now I gotta see how those stretchlings came out, thanks for the heads up!

Edit:
Here you can see how the stretch made a difference in final stem girth, still better than I had expected.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey Cruz !!Merry X-Mas


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey People, I been out of town. I wish I was "too high to post" lol

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 25, 2009)

hey, there you are... lol usually when someone stops posting something bad has happened, good to see that's not the case.

have a great xmas, whats left of it


----------



## cutman (Dec 26, 2009)

hey bud was kinda worried about ya.good to see ya back.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey guys, Im back home now.
Actually something bad did happen, An old friend passed away and I needed to handle some details. 
He has been pretty bad off for quite a while. Time to rest in peace.

At his funeral I met his cousin. She is a medical marijuana patent also and asked me if I could be her caregiver. In cali when you pay the $100 fee for the license you can appoint a caregiver (for another $100) and this person now has the right to grow for them. I am already a care giver for someone else. She offered to pay the fee for me. So, now I will be growing for the three of us. I'm not going to expand. I think what I got going on now will be enough.

Anyways, Im sorry for not mentioning it. Things happened pretty fast.
I had my friend look in on the grow while I was gone. The powdery mildew is back with a vengeance but they seem to be ok. 
I'm gonna watch some football today and then get some shots and post an update for ya.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 27, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey guys, Im back home now.
> Actually something bad did happen, An old friend passed away and I needed to handle some details.
> He has been pretty bad off for quite a while. Time to rest in peace.
> 
> ...


OH fuck.Sorry to hear about yer friend
Smoking a J 4 Him Now!!!


----------



## DoeEyed (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear it, Cruz, for you.


----------



## miztaj (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry for the loss of ur friend cruzer.
May He R.I.P


----------



## Earl (Dec 27, 2009)

DId the green cure help or not ?


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Yea the green cure helped for a while. I wouldnt call it a cure though. After a couple days its back. Maybe I never got it all. Its tough to see inside that canopy.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 27, 2009)

Temps 69 res 65°
PPMs 480 ph 5.9

Getting close here, Just finishing week eight of flower. I plan on letting these go a few more weeks though. The trainwreck buds, there calaxes kept growing last time. I see it happening on the right side but not the left. On the left they look more finished with amber pistils. The canopy is a bit more dense than I wanted.

Here's some daylight shots.







Right







Left







Front center is the purple kush















Closer shots... I think the high ph in the greencure along with this reflector is curling the leaf.






























You dont see much mildew right now. I have sprayed them twice in the last 24 hours, as soon as the water hits it the mildew disolves into the water. Besides its mostly on the leaf.​


----------



## ReelFiles (Dec 27, 2009)

Hope you get it under control, looking good otherwise.


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 28, 2009)

what a thick canopy. as long as you have the ventilation to ward off mold, the thicker the better. your harvest might suprise you. cant wait to see the pics of that.


----------



## Earl (Dec 28, 2009)

Did you mix the GC with RO and then spray it on ?

Did you use a surfactant like wet betty or penetrator ?

Are you using any calmag+ ?

Looks like you are a little Mg deficit.


----------



## cutman (Dec 28, 2009)

hey there cruz. so very sry to here about your friend, its never easy, but having friends like you he or she will live on in memory. am glad your back though. ladys looking nice. I hope you have a great new year, and a safe one too. live on and smoke on bro.


----------



## DoeEyed (Dec 28, 2009)

Plants are looking great, Cruz, even with the mold. Loving the sugar on those ladies.


----------



## DenseBuds (Dec 28, 2009)

Lookin great as always


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 28, 2009)

ReelFiles said:


> Hope you get it under control, looking good otherwise.


So far so good. not much stretch at all this batch, welcome. 



Integra21 said:


> what a thick canopy. as long as you have the ventilation to ward off mold, the thicker the better. your harvest might suprise you. cant wait to see the pics of that.


I would like to see a couple inches of height in bud growth at this point.



Earl said:


> Did you mix the GC with RO and then spray it on ?
> 
> *Yes*
> 
> ...


So should I add some penetrator to greencure? 
Or spray the greencure then spray penetrator? 



cutman said:


> hey there cruz. so very sry to here about your friend, its never easy, but having friends like you he or she will live on in memory. am glad your back though. ladys looking nice. I hope you have a great new year, and a safe one too. live on and smoke on bro.


Yea thats life. I am going to be a great uncle soon, any day now. Live on.



DoeEyed said:


> Plants are looking great, Cruz, even with the mold. Loving the sugar on those ladies.


I love my frosted flakes at night.



DenseBuds said:


> Lookin great as always


Thanks man, It would have been cool to have a cam in there like you got.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 28, 2009)

Whoa, Check this out.

I was looking for mildew and found this fan leaf where a tiny bud is growing.
Has anyone ever seen this?

heres the leaf,







Closer,








Real close,








Trippy huh?

I dont know, maybe from lack of light the plant sent flowering hormones to the upper fan leaf.

Any Ideas?​


----------



## DoeEyed (Dec 28, 2009)

Cute little whippersnapper, never seen that before. I have no idea what would cause it.


----------



## DenseBuds (Dec 28, 2009)

I have seen that before... now if I can find the thread!


----------



## DenseBuds (Dec 28, 2009)

These aren't the threads I had read originally, but these folks have had it happen too:

http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=162444&start=0&p=1675641&#entry1675641
http://www.gardenscure.com/420/visual-inspirations-success-stories/52294-mutation-bud-growing-fan-leaf.html


----------



## 8deez8 (Dec 28, 2009)

sorry for asking this question, but I have looked tediously and am out of time.

Can someone tell me the dry weight on his first run?

thx


----------



## cutman (Dec 28, 2009)

dude that wierd very cool but wow a bud out of the fan leaf, never seen that before. but hey mother nature never ceases to amaze me


----------



## ReelFiles (Dec 28, 2009)

Dude I would so snip that leaf with bud and press it in a fat book, that's like a four-leaf clover


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 28, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> Cute little whippersnapper, never seen that before. I have no idea what would cause it.


Ok, thanks for your imput.



DenseBuds said:


> These aren't the threads I had read originally, but these folks have had it happen too:
> 
> http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=162444&start=0&p=1675641&#entry1675641
> http://www.gardenscure.com/420/visual-inspirations-success-stories/52294-mutation-bud-growing-fan-leaf.html


Ah, Thanks man. Nice to see I am not alone. Sounds like stress.



8deez8 said:


> sorry for asking this question, but I have looked tediously and am out of time.
> 
> Can someone tell me the dry weight on his first run?
> 
> thx


_*(First grow results)*_

"Ok people I got weight.

First two jars are Train Wreck third is Widow and the last is the lower buds from them both.
These jars hold about two onces of dried bud.








They have been hanging for 5 days with a fan in there. They are not totaly dry but they are dry to the touch. I am going to jar them for a couple days to get any moisture deep inside the buds to transfer to the outter portion then put them into paper bags for a slow dry. Once thats done I will cure them in the jars.

5 Train Wreck plants for 106 grams manacured bud 
2 White widow plants for 40 grams manacured bud. 
Plus 20 grams of lower bud off both.

Total grow 166 grams of bud.

About a quarter oz shy of 6 OZ's 
Although that was my goal I really didnt think there was that much there. Now I believe I can do better then six.

BTW, That train Wreck was the stickiest weed I ever trimmed. 
I cant wait to try some but it will be a couple weeks yet."​


cutman said:


> dude that wierd very cool but wow a bud out of the fan leaf, never seen that before. but hey mother nature never ceases to amaze me


Me neither bro, freaked me out. I was thinking Wow, OK now, how can I get the rest of them to do it! LOL



ReelFiles said:


> Dude I would so snip that leaf with bud and press it in a fat book, that's like a four-leaf clover


Ya, that will be cool man.


----------



## cutman (Dec 28, 2009)

No shit man


----------



## Earl (Dec 29, 2009)

What is the strain that budded on the leaf ?


----------



## cutman (Dec 29, 2009)

hawaiian snow what ya think bro.


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 30, 2009)

nice cruz, welcome back. i love when cannabis surprises me like that, very cool leaf bud.


----------



## Heath Robinson (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the great thread cruzer, I followed it from the first page, glad you ended up with a lovely harvest  

Hope you don't mind but here is a bud on a Genius x Ice Princess I pollinated a while back.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 31, 2009)

thats a trippin bud leaf thing ya got goin on there cruz. glad ure bak tho seemed like u were gone forever haha.

congrats on another successful harvest!


----------



## cutman (Dec 31, 2009)

*happy new year to all*


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 1, 2010)

Earl said:


> What is the strain that budded on the leaf ?


 Trainwreck.



cutman said:


> hawaiian snow what ya think bro.


Nope, wrong grow man, TW



phreakygoat said:


> nice cruz, welcome back. i love when cannabis surprises me like that, very cool leaf bud.


Tripped me out.



Heath Robinson said:


> Thanks for the great thread cruzer, I followed it from the first page, glad you ended up with a lovely harvest
> 
> Ya didnt follow it very well then. I was answering a question.
> These are still cookin.
> ...


Awesome man, No I dont mind at all.
So you actually polinated the leaf. Now thats very cool.



BooMeR242 said:


> thats a trippin bud leaf thing ya got goin on there cruz. glad ure bak tho seemed like u were gone forever haha.
> 
> congrats on another successful harvest!


These are not done yet... Am I the only one here thats not stoned?


----------



## phreakygoat (Jan 1, 2010)

i'm stoned, and lovin it!

am i wrong to think you have TW clones/mom still? also, hows the green crack?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 1, 2010)

Temps 71 res 62°
PPMs 1050 Ph 5.8

I hadnt checked on the water level, just looked at the ph meter in the door. The girls got thirsty and went through the res already. There was like a gallon or so left so I topped it off with nutes at PPM 500 ph 5.9

It looks like I am getting that couple inches in height I wanted. I went through the canopy and took out excess leaf again today. I have been taking a little every day.

Still have some mildew but it seems to be under control. I guess in this cabinet you never do really see all the leaf. I am sure I missed some with the green cure.
































Floro cab,









Heres a green crack mum and kids. we got about a dozen.
Some of these are going into the areo tub next.









Floro grow #2 Primarily Purple Kush 
Some weird growth happening in here this round, I think it is a bit cold for them.
Maybe I tweaked the ph for a few days. Who knows. I just flipped to 12/12
Happy New Year!









.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 1, 2010)

phreakygoat said:


> i'm stoned, and lovin it!
> 
> am i wrong to think you have TW clones/mom still? also, hows the green crack?


Oh I fixed that shit right away dude.
Dipped into some bubble I made from that silver haze.... nice buzz.

No, I havent taken TW clones yet. the floro cab is full of them though.
I tossed one of the GC mums after harvesting clones, kept one in case the clones didnt root.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 1, 2010)

Lookin good Cruz! How much longer, do you think, for your TW?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 2, 2010)

Well they are getting a second wind now so at least two weeks.
I plan on a visit to Mesa AZ on the 20th for about a week so thats the longest I can let them go.

Yours are just beautiful Doe. I cant wait to see your yield.
How tall are they from the top soil, on average?


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks! Most are three feet, the tallest ones are four feet.


----------



## 8deez8 (Jan 2, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> 5 Train Wreck plants for 106 grams manacured bud
> 2 White widow plants for 40 grams manacured bud.
> Plus 20 grams of lower bud off both.
> 
> ...


Cruzer,
In all due respect, you only got 166g in aeroponics? Your skill is far superior to my own! What hope is there for me? I have seen folks get 325g/400w cmh. Was this a partial harvest?

Thanks again for your documentation on DIY aeroponic cab! Very helpful!


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 2, 2010)

8deez8 said:


> Cruzer,
> In all due respect, you only got 166g in aeroponics? Your skill is far superior to my own! What hope is there for me? I have seen folks get 325g/400w cmh. Was this a partial harvest?
> 
> Thanks again for your documentation on DIY aeroponic cab! Very helpful!


 Was there a point to you coming in to a man's journal and being sarcastic?


----------



## cutman (Jan 2, 2010)

hey bud, hows it growing, oop going, hope your good havent seen alot of ya bro.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 2, 2010)

8deez8 said:


> Cruzer,
> In all due respect, you only got 166g in aeroponics? Your skill is far superior to my own! What hope is there for me? I have seen folks get 325g/400w cmh. Was this a partial harvest?
> 
> Thanks again for your documentation on DIY aeroponic cab! Very helpful!


No that was it.
Are you sure what you saw was dry weight? If so then wet weight would have been close to 1500 gms. I don't think that is possable with a single 400w bulb in a 2 by 4 foot area. I got about 400 gm dry with a 1000w before in almost the same space.



DoeEyed said:


> Was there a point to you coming in to a man's journal and being sarcastic?


Get'em girl, 
Now the way your plants are growing, vertically like that, I suspect your harvest will be more then my last one.



cutman said:


> hey bud, hows it growing, oop going, hope your good havent seen alot of ya bro.


Yea, I been buzy man. I try and get at least one update a week.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 2, 2010)

haha my bad mang ive been so busy and far behind i get confused then with this updates. oh well im just gonna follow along haha


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 2, 2010)

My White widow run was 273g off of 1 430w Son Agro. Its wasnt a high yield strain, so more is definitly possible. But if you read through the whole journal here, he purposly runs his nutrients low to avoid nutrient burns sice it is so easy to do with aero. Do you have an aero grow to compare, or or are you just running your mouth. He still had a great grow, and every strain yields different, so there is nothing wrong with his weight. All about quality, not quantity. I dont think he is trying to supply the whole city out of his cab, his setup is fully cabable of those numbers, just need a high yield strain with the right nutrient soup. Dont hop on peolples threads just to ridicule, not nessasary. Keep up the good work Cruzer, still watching with joy. Wonder what the weight will be this round with such a dense canopy.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I got some time to take a look at this grow today and this is what I came up with:

The sheet metal reflector I built really did disperse the light well. There is no need for any side lighting with a reflector that big. On the down side, the sheet metal seems to concentrate the reflection a bit too much creating "hot spots" (well, more like hot band of light cause its all the way across) in the canopy. It may work better with a 250w but i think the 400 is a bit much.

So, I looked at adjust-a-wing reflectors at a cost of about $200 then found 2 by 4 foot sheets of the same aluminum sold in sets of 4 for $150 shipped to my door. I ordered a set last night. I figure I will make a reflector out of that for each cab and use the rest on the walls. Heres a link

The other thing is the temps.
The res chiller I made works great in the heat of the summer but no need to run in the cooler months. I dont know, I was thinking I would be able to use the heat off the evaporator coils to warm the cab in the cooler months but if I ran it I would freeze the res. Duh. 

Oh well, Im lookin at one of those nano chiller/heaters that will maintain a constant temp. heres a link Aqua Euro CL-85 

I think that will do the trick now I just have to talk myself into the $180 expense... It sure would be eaiser to maintain the res and I could use that cut out in the shelf for a daisy cloner. hum.

Anyway I need a seedling heat mat for under the floro grow. they get too cold in December and January. Temps been: low 40's to 50's Highs 70's too much of a swing, I got purple stems and stunted growth.

So in a week or so I will get started with the reflector. If I can do it without dropping the dam thing on the plants. Maybe I will wait till I chop.

.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 2, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha my bad mang ive been so busy and far behind i get confused then with this updates. oh well im just gonna follow along haha


Dude, with all the shit ya got goin on, We dont need no stinking updates.
Na man I posted pics of a harvest. easy to think it was done.



Integra21 said:


> My White widow run was 273g off of 1 430w Son Agro. Its wasnt a high yield strain, so more is definitly possible. But if you read through the whole journal here, he purposly runs his nutrients low to avoid nutrient burns sice it is so easy to do with aero. Do you have an aero grow to compare, or or are you just running your mouth. He still had a great grow, and every strain yields different, so there is nothing wrong with his weight. All about quality, not quantity. I dont think he is trying to supply the whole city out of his cab, his setup is fully cabable of those numbers, just need a high yield strain with the right nutrient soup. Dont hop on peolples threads just to ridicule, not nessasary. Keep up the good work Cruzer, still watching with joy. Wonder what the weight will be this round with such a dense canopy.


Thats right man!
I remember reading your journal, it was like 8 or 9oz. I remember thinking that was a lot. So that must have weighed out close to 1000 gm wet then. My bad. I figured about 1/2 gram a watt was about it in a cabinet grow.

Oh, and yes, I do care more about the quality then the quanity. I could go balls out with this green crack a couple grows then just shut down for six months but I like growing. I like trying different strains and it takes a couple times before I get it right.

From what I see, I like the trichome production as well as the Ceramic Metal Halide and I think there is going to be more weight this round. The reflector burnt most of the upper leaf's edges and dryed them out but the bud looks good directly under the bulb.


----------



## miztaj (Jan 3, 2010)

Been following along quitely cruzer and you've been holding it down nicely,staedy as she goes.You managed the space you have very well.Any succesful grow is a good grow in my book.
Ahhh mesa AZ. i lived there for 6 yrs as a teen. Nice place.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 3, 2010)

miztaj said:


> Been following along quitely cruzer and you've been holding it down nicely,staedy as she goes.You managed the space you have very well.Any succesful grow is a good grow in my book.
> Ahhh mesa AZ. i lived there for 6 yrs as a teen. Nice place.


Hi Miztaj, Yea man, steady as she goes is right. I wasnt counting on dealing with this mildew. I have had to spray them almost every day because I cant get to it all and it keeps comming back.

Im glad to hear you thought Mesa a fun place to live. My nephew got busted here in cali on a small possession charge years ago and freaked out, he moved there and I havent seen him in 6 or 7 years now. His dad is a loser and his mom (my sister) passed when he was in his teens. We became very close. He has a son thats 3yrs old I never met so I think its about time I go visit.


----------



## 8deez8 (Jan 3, 2010)

I was not being sarcastic. Sorry folks but due to the nature of this "industry", if you will, the only way to find out things is to ask, and I am considering switching to Ceramic Metal Halide. I don't think I could've been any more courteous with an honest inquiry. 
.415 g/watt in one of the highest yielding methods known (in the most professionally built and run set up I've seen, I might add) will merit inquisition and clarification. There is a lot at stake with this stuff folks so get the pineapples out of your anuses when someone comes with objective inquiries as courteously as they know how.

Thanks again cruzer for answering and the documentation!


----------



## cutman (Jan 3, 2010)

hey bud that ak 47 x lr2 is sweet. the high is a strong high. couch potato stuff if your not carefull. after cureing now for 2 weeks just had to try a piece. looking forward to the other auto now. just need the room.


----------



## miztaj (Jan 3, 2010)

I was pretty young when i lived in AZ( teen years ). I have to admit though some of the best smoke i've had was when i lived out there, Friends dad grew out on his ranch. So i take it he's stayed out of trouble after moving. Enjoy your trip.

Hey cutman the ak x lr2 suprized you huh? It did me. The white dwarf was a hit in my book to.


----------



## cutman (Jan 3, 2010)

yea letting it fully mature and slow cureing it. i could see doing a big grow of this and others will produce some really nice smoke in less time as with other strains. i do like the fact that in 45 days its done.


----------



## roomsupervisor (Jan 4, 2010)

IF the lid on your flower container and the lid on your veg container were the same size, you could just swap lids without pulling the plants out.


----------



## cutman (Jan 5, 2010)

dam cruz i just bought a new 6" hood for 119 bills brand new witch puts a good foot print of light in one of my flower areas.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 6, 2010)

8deez8 said:


> I was not being sarcastic. Sorry folks but due to the nature of this "industry", if you will, the only way to find out things is to ask, and I am considering switching to Ceramic Metal Halide. I don't think I could've been any more courteous with an honest inquiry.
> .415 g/watt in one of the highest yielding methods known (in the most professionally built and run set up I've seen, I might add) will merit inquisition and clarification. There is a lot at stake with this stuff folks so get the pineapples out of your anuses when someone comes with objective inquiries as courteously as they know how.
> 
> Thanks again cruzer for answering and the documentation!


No harm no foul man. I share these journals to get input from you people. Comments or questions, dosent matter to me. However just like you are intitiled to your opinion, they are intitled to theres.

Pineapple? ouch. You do have a vivid imagination. lol



cutman said:


> dam cruz i just bought a new 6" hood for 119 bills brand new witch puts a good foot print of light in one of my flower areas.


Cool man, six footer huh? Is that for the autos?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 6, 2010)

OK its been nine weeks now. Last grow I flushed at this point...

This journal was to compare Ceramic metal halide to a HPS. Problem is I messed up and built that reflector. It really does reflect well. maybe too good as I have stressed the plants. These girls have that dam mildew and dont feel it is a fair comparison. 

So what now, I think these girls would pack on more weight if I went another week or so. I know, I am getting greedy here but last time they had a nice growth spirt in the end and these are just not doing it yet. Maybe the reflector, the mildew, I just dont know. Sorry I messed this up. The way to do it right would be to grow under both lights in different cabs, at the same time, using the same res and the same clones.

With that being said, I will still post my opinion of the different bulbs after harvest but keep in mind conditions were not the same.
​


----------



## cutman (Jan 6, 2010)

Im running both at the same time, mh/ hps on the clones of that hawaiian. Now they have a new bulb, that is both mh-hps in one but you can only get it in 1000 watts right now. I thought about it but 240 bills pluse a new ballast, not to mention the more wattage, heat and energy bill. opt to go with another 400 watt and ballast. Going to put the autos under the two light there. I was thinking maybe just trying the light above were baby are. That light is a high lumenis output grow light. It has four 5t lights in it two T65s and two T45 in it what you think? versa the 400 watter. I can put the autos up there and still have room for my dome. just dont know. will start them up there for sure. this is the plan on autos im going to start eight every week un till first harvets, then will see from there were to go with this.Buy the end of feb.. it should start rolling out.


----------



## cutman (Jan 6, 2010)

o heres an observation sence iv been running bot lights side by side the growth under the mh light is slower than the hps. the plants under the hps are bigger and busheyer lol . I started moving them over now to let the other catch up . thats on the haw... its only been what two weeks so as time goes on will see


----------



## cutman (Jan 6, 2010)

i posted a couple pic


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 6, 2010)

cutman said:


> i posted a couple pic


Yea, I checked them out. B&W photos huh? 
Cool. Didnt see a pic of a 4 foot reflector though.


----------



## phreakygoat (Jan 6, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> OK its been nine weeks now. Last grow I flushed at this point...
> 
> This journal was to compare Ceramic metal halide to a HPS. Problem is I messed up and built that reflector. It really does reflect well. maybe too good as I have stressed the plants. These girls have that dam mildew and dont feel it is a fair comparison.
> 
> ...


lol, we forgive you. but seriously, I think its a great idea to run it a bit longer, the kush is just gonna get more purple, ya know? has the PM gotten to the top leaves? I like the dual-cab comparison idea.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 6, 2010)

I got the sheets of aluminum today. Only took a couple days.
There are four 2x4 foot sheets.








They came UPS 
Turns out they were here yesterday and this was the second attempt at delivery.






















Each sheet has a protective coating.









So for about $150 I got enough material to reflect every bit of light that is possible.
Not sure if I want to go curved or just a straight angle for the wings of the reflector. I figure I can do part of the inside walls too.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 6, 2010)

phreakygoat said:


> lol, we forgive you. but seriously, I think its a great idea to run it a bit longer, the kush is just gonna get more purple, ya know? has the PM gotten to the top leaves? I like the dual-cab comparison idea.


Yea the PM is getting to the top leaf on a few, I just hosed them off again tonight. They are not covered, its just not going away.

The PK is purp around the edges of the upper leaf and buds, the trichs are cloudy now but a couple weeks sure couldnt hurt. I didnt get as much stretching as I planned so again, the lower buds are shaded.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice man, that aluminum is tits


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 7, 2010)

Cool, can't wait to see what you make out of it - loved your last DIY reflector.


----------



## cutman (Jan 7, 2010)

4 foot reflector ? no its a 6" refector has the same reflector mateirals as you bought there. same texster that is


----------



## cutman (Jan 7, 2010)

were you get 4 footer at bro


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 7, 2010)

NewGrowth said:


> Nice man, that aluminum is tits


Yea I figured for the price of one reflector I could have as much material as I need. The size is perfect for the cab and i can always cut it up and make several reflectors if I want to.



DoeEyed said:


> Cool, can't wait to see what you make out of it - loved your last DIY reflector.


Well for now this is what I had in mind, straight edge reflector and using the walls to reflect back. If the center grows to tall I plan on using some kind of light disfuser directly under the cool tube to try and elminate that hot spot.







I need vents at the top of reflector to draw air through the canopy.
My fan is right above it. I have been thinking about cutting a big ole hole in the top of the cab and mounting the fan housing outside the cab. I would pick up another 4 to 5 inches but I would see and hear the fan...



cutman said:


> were you get 4 footer at bro


I couldnt find one either man.
Thats why I wanted to see where you found one, get ideas on how to build one. I looked at adjust-a-wing but they were only like 27" max wide and I wanna go like 40" I like there design, similar to what I built but one piece. No airflow.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 8, 2010)

I got the wings done today. 

Took one sheet, cut it in half. Then folded over 1/4 on the ends to make it ridged and a little safer. Measured and trimmed them to fit almost flush to the front and back of the cab. Once I folded the ends they fit just right flush on the braces so I left the sheet metal on for now. 

See the difference between sheet metal and the panel on the right? Much better reflection.








I slid the panels right in there and the edge of the sheet metal holds them in.








I got ventlation, I still have a V to make for that section.
















Ta Daa!
A two by four foot reflector.








I can tell the light is spread out much better by how bright it it when I open the doors. 
Here a shot from the plants point of view.







​


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 8, 2010)

Awesome! You're pretty clever, cruz.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 8, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Awesome! You're pretty clever, cruz.


Thanks Doe, 
I figured I would use what I had, why try and re invent the wheel right?


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 8, 2010)

lol...Can't argue that.


----------



## cutman (Jan 8, 2010)

is that what burned your plants


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yea man, torched the shit out of them.
But you know me, I gotta see it for myself.


I still think sheet metal would work fine with a 250w though.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 8, 2010)

I burned a couple of my younger buds tonight, widow I think - but hey! What would a grow be, without a crispy bud or two? lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks damn good man. I have a question...

Your light is not seperately cooled from the cabinet correct? I mean... There is only one fan but all the exhaust air gets sucked through the cool tube before exiting the cab?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 9, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> I burned a couple of my younger buds tonight, widow I think - but hey! What would a grow be, without a crispy bud or two? lol


Yea, well in the end they are all gonna get burned right?



SomeGuy said:


> Looks damn good man. I have a question...
> 
> Your light is not seperately cooled from the cabinet correct? I mean... There is only one fan but all the exhaust air gets sucked through the cool tube before exiting the cab?


I have a duct fan mounted inline between the glass tube and the rectangle aluminum ducting that exhausts out the upper left side into a window box.
When I rase or lower the light I pull it out of the hole, adjust it and put it back in. Thats like 110 cfm and is really just for the light. 

Above the reflector is a panasonic wispier fan. low profile 80 cfm. (bathroom fan) it's not inline its a squirrel cage design. It moves more air then an inline but not very far. I was able to go lower cfm and much less noise. That is controlled by a thermostat for the environment and is also exhausted out the window box.

Unfortunately without the end of the cooltube plummed to the lower part of the cab I draw air from the canopy and thats not what I had in mind when I started this but once I moved the light sideways I never finished the ducting...
Guess I ought to do that.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 9, 2010)

OK I found the piece I had for it. Thanks for reminding me.









This fits right inside the sleave with a little trimming.
















on the other end is the 4"duct fan I cut that housing back and fit it to the cooltube and set it in the other side. 
You can see fan bracket through the tube.








This end of ducting is on a piviot, I cut a 4" round hole and stuck the end through. So I can move the light up and down. Its two piece ducting that slides inside of itself. I duct tapped the larger half so the hood wouldnt vibrate against it.









I still gotta finish the other end but at least its lower for now.
Comes right off to take pics too.























​


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 9, 2010)

That's sweet, see I knew you were clever! Your ladies are starting to get that look - when are you chopping this round? I dropped my TW in the dark last night - tonight or tomorrow, they DIE! lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 9, 2010)

Thansk Cruz. That is much more clear now. I want to work on isolating the light in a vertical situation... guess we will see if I can get it going... Thanks again for the detailed information.  Cant rep you anymore though... lol


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 9, 2010)

looking good Cruze. Really looks like it does a better job reflecting the light. Give me a week or 2 and I have my flower room build. Construction officially started today.


----------



## cutman (Jan 10, 2010)

hey cruz went to the store yesterday, and they had a 2.5 ' x 3' hood. but the price is out there and going up. every ones buying them up , but for 229.00 bil they can have it. he cant keep them in stock.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 10, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> That's sweet, see I knew you were clever! Your ladies are starting to get that look - when are you chopping this round? I dropped my TW in the dark last night - tonight or tomorrow, they DIE! lol


You didn't... you wouldn"t.... you couldn"t ....
AAAh you did!

lol 



SomeGuy said:


> Thansk Cruz. That is much more clear now. I want to work on isolating the light in a vertical situation... guess we will see if I can get it going... Thanks again for the detailed information.  Cant rep you anymore though... lol


I hear ya, I tried reppin Doe again for her use of UB's topping method and couldn"t. Whats up with that. Said I had to spread it around.
Yea, I been watching a couple vertical grows too. Of course the idea is to use the back side of the buld as well. 2 foot depth is whats got me.
I dont think there is enough room to grow both front and back.



Integra21 said:


> looking good Cruze. Really looks like it does a better job reflecting the light. Give me a week or 2 and I have my flower room build. Construction officially started today.


Yea it does work better. You are building a new room? 
News to me. I will check out your journal for updates.



cutman said:


> hey cruz went to the store yesterday, and they had a 2.5 ' x 3' hood. but the price is out there and going up. every ones buying them up , but for 229.00 bil they can have it. he cant keep them in stock.


See what I mean! 
Thats why when I read your post and saw you got a 6" reflector I though 6 foot for $119 I figured I would buy one and cut it back. lol

No this worked out fine. For $150 I got enough shit to make what I need as my grows change. I do plan on doing a vertical grow like loll mentioned but light in front and grow up the back and walls. I want to do it in two stages and Im not sure what type of watering system to use on the upper girls so its still in the design stage.


----------



## cutman (Jan 10, 2010)

right on bud im sure youll work it out no dought. you know i was talking to the guy at the store yesterday and he was telling me that some hps 's and ml can be turned vertical they blow. have you herd of this? just wondering.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 11, 2010)

I didnt go into detail or anything yet, but i mentioned it a couple of times in the journal. once it's built, there will be a badass update, but for now, the camera is still out getting fixed.


----------



## Earl (Jan 11, 2010)

Some bulbs like MH/ flourescent tube
do not work well hung vertical.

Most Hps will work vertical.


----------



## cutman (Jan 12, 2010)

thats what i werd to earl


----------



## CRZ (Jan 12, 2010)

this journal is incredible, i just spent the better part of the last two days perusing your thread. i am considering using CMH for a cab or closet grow, i would be satisfied with your yield haha.

keep up the good work sir, quite amazing.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 14, 2010)

cutman said:


> right on bud im sure youll work it out no dought. you know i was talking to the guy at the store yesterday and he was telling me that some hps 's and ml can be turned vertical they blow. have you herd of this? just wondering.


Yep.



Earl said:


> Some bulbs like MH/ flourescent tube
> do not work well hung vertical.
> 
> Most Hps will work vertical.


Thanks man.



CRZ said:


> this journal is incredible, i just spent the better part of the last two days perusing your thread. i am considering using CMH for a cab or closet grow, i would be satisfied with your yield haha.
> 
> keep up the good work sir, quite amazing.


Thats a long read. Thank you, I have put quite of bit of time into this but it is worth every minute. I often reference these journals to see what works best. I am doing that right now, I cant remember how much Clearex I used last flush.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 14, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> OK I found the piece I had for it. Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hell Yeah Dude that was a good idea!!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 15, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Hell Yeah Dude that was a good idea!!!!


I am pretty happy with it. I mean it isnt exactly a turntable like your idea but it works. Did you ever get a co2 cylinder for that oxygen regulator you have? Or are you going to try and add oxygen to your roots with it?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 15, 2010)

Temps 76 res 68°
PPMs 200 (R/O, tap and clearex)
PH 6.0

I flushed with clearex for 24 hours. I used 5ml per gallon. Directions said 15mil. I think thats what I used before and worked fine. I will finish with R/O for 5 days. After the first wash the PPMs are at 20 and holding. They stay under 100 for 5 days and I cut. That 50 watt aquarium heater is working fine for now keeping the temps at 68°







After a closer look at this grow I see quite a bit of stress on these girls, Im sure I will end up with some seed. Not so bad really, I now know what to look for in herm seeds. The last time I got some, out of ten seeds I got five sprouted and one giant of a plant, all females. I took pics of the seeds and the seedlings. I will probably toss 80% of the seeds this time around and save the best ones for when I run out of TW.















As far as the lighting goes, That sheetmetal reflector curved like that was not a good idea, I believe it somehow amplified the lumens to the girls and it was just too much. I kept the nutes down around 600 the entire grow so that didnt burn them and the lower leaf was fine until the mildew. 

The bulb performed well, the trichome production is not as good as the ceramic metal Halide produced. 
The stalks are stronger and the buds are more dense though.

Its a bit of a trade off. The stuff grown under the CMH is real awesome, I never seen so many trichs and when burned in a joint the roach will drip resin on a large dobie. The stone is like instant, well, second hit and you feel relief. Lasts a couple hours. The yeild wasnt that bad.

I will have to see how this smokes to give a good comparison. I will have weight in 2 weeks.​


----------



## riddleme (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah I was noticing the heat stress a few weeks ago but because of the mold and added heaters figured you had it under control, so didn't mention it

going with CMH in my next grow so looking forward to your update


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 16, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Yeah I was noticing the heat stress a few weeks ago but because of the mold and added heaters figured you had it under control, so didn't mention it
> 
> going with CMH in my next grow so looking forward to your update


Oh I saw it too. 
At that time I was thinking I had it under control and the extra juice would grow superbuds! 
Ha, oh well never know unless ya try.

Yea if you dont have a digital ballast and you want higher quality smoke out of your strain ya ought to try this Phillips bulb. 
I think you will like it.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 16, 2010)

sorry you had bad luck with this run. The resin production is strange, mine are always super frosty and I credit it to my agro bulb. But even with all of the bad shit that happened, I bet the smoke will be real good and probly weigh 50% more by the looks of it.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 16, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> sorry you had bad luck with this run. The resin production is strange, mine are always super frosty and I credit it to my agro bulb. But even with all of the bad shit that happened, I bet the smoke will be real good and probly weigh 50% more by the looks of it.


Yea its a fat canopy.
Dont get me wrong, I am not complaining about this grow. I learned some intresting things about reflection and powdery mildew, although I could have done without the mildew. I am sure both took there toll on these girls. 

Once they started to produce the seed the energy went there instead of bud mass and trichs so once again I say this was not a fair comparison, I am just stating what I see... I see more purple kush. lol I love the taste of that stuff but yield sucks.


----------



## phreakygoat (Jan 16, 2010)

whoa, you got seeds? did the TW herm on you. i noticed some male flowers myself, but haven't got too many seeds so i figured they were false flowers. you still had a fantastic grow, and it'd be hard to outshine your last (insane) grow...

as for the kush's yield, I have some seeds that are basically og kush and trainwreck, gonna give those a whirl soon enough.

btw, just got a new 600w ushio bulb, working great. german glass is good imo...


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thats funny phreaky, I'm am reconstructing my whole roomand upgrading to dual 600w's and I went with a pair of the Ushio Opti reds, since they were the most similar to my Agro bulbs. Didnt like the 600w agro. 430w is the shit though. I guess we will both see how these fairly unfamiliar bulbs perform.


----------



## phreakygoat (Jan 16, 2010)

from what i've heard, ushio has a great lumen count and is supposedly dependable. I just had bought my light with a pre-used bulb, so it was def. time to renew!


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, Mine are new, so I should be able to give them a fair judgement. Never knew they were reliable. Just thought I'd try them out becauseThe seemd legit, weren't hornilux, and like the light spectrum. Alsmost went with sunpulse because they are supposed to have a high uvb output which is great for resin production, but they dont work on digitals, so no dice. I am still intruiged by them though. They have great color spectrum choices and make it so you have supplimental uvb built right in.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 18, 2010)

Humm, Oshio.
I remember seeing them and I thought the price was kinda high and moved on.
That UV spectrum is something I had thought of when choosing the phillips.

I dont see myself moving to a 600w any time soon. 
But it will still be good to hear what you guys think of them.

I got a different idea, Still using 600w but with two lights. 
My next move is to use more of my available light by using more of the space I have. 
2 tier vertical grow. 400w on top and 250w on bottom. Heres what I come up with.







I will have to remove the whisper fan and mount it on top but that will give me enough space. I figure I can plumb it right into the lower tub. Hang the light right in front against the closed doors. That will give me 2 feet all around. As the upper plants grow towards the light I have the screen to tie them back. The 250w will provide light to the lower buds.

Think it will do as well as a 600w?​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 18, 2010)

Temps 74 res 68°
PPMs 50 PH 6.0

OK looks like they are ready. 
The hedge is about 3 inches shorter than I wanted but not to bad if I do say so myself.




































I took a couple shots without the flash. See the trainwreck on the left has some purple in it.















They drank a couple gallons but the ppms remained about the same. almost nothing.
Gonna chop tomorrow.
I will try and get some harvest pics up before I leave.


​


----------



## DenseBuds (Jan 18, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Humm, Oshio.
> I remember seeing them and I thought the price was kinda high and moved on.
> That UV spectrum is something I had thought of when choosing the phillips.
> 
> ...


WOW! Can't wait to see it for real.


----------



## cutman (Jan 18, 2010)

hey cruz is that for the vertical grow?


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks great Cruze. Cant wait to see all of that hanging and drying. That purple in the middle looks real nice.


----------



## captain insaneo (Jan 19, 2010)

So then cmh or hps, or I should say what do you think you are going to run in you next grow? 

Also do you think that the uv from the cmh might have helped keep away PM?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 20, 2010)

cutman said:


> hey cruz is that for the vertical grow?


Yea, thats the idea.



Integra21 said:


> Looks great Cruze. Cant wait to see all of that hanging and drying. That purple in the middle looks real nice.


Thanks man.



captain insaneo said:


> So then cmh or hps, or I should say what do you think you are going to run in you next grow?
> 
> Also do you think that the uv from the cmh might have helped keep away PM?


It depends on what I want out of the grow really. I am gonna try a run with a strain called green crack. I hear it is fast but I dont hear much on the smoke. Probably go with the HPS first round then cmh the next.

No I doubt the light would make any difference on the PM.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 20, 2010)

Sticky time!

I only got a few shots, I thought it would take me 3 hrs. It took like 7 hours. Its hard to tell what I have in the cab.
There is a lot more buds here. I was going to pile them all on my table.

I cut ONE plant check it out..









Here it is,









No way in hell will all that fit on that table so I just trimmed it and hung it.
Here is a pic of almost all of it. There is some bud in the box below too.








The purple kush is on the left, I got a six inch fan (on low) blowing up under them. Its been raining, I hope I dont come back to moldy buds.​


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2010)

That is sick. Looks like alot of bud there man. I am stoked for you. Awesome, Awesome job!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice work cruzer! PK looks delicious


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 21, 2010)

That is a beautiful sight! Kinda makes you sad to cut 'em, doesn't it? Until you get your first taste anyway...hehe So does the purple kush retain that color even dry? Don't forget to post your dry weight when you get it - it looks good though!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 21, 2010)

damn cruz crazy purp colors u got goin on there. looks yummy  need a tester? hehe. whered u pick up the plastic netting for ur scrog?


----------



## cutman (Jan 23, 2010)

nice bud cant wait? yea


----------



## cutman (Jan 23, 2010)

hey cruz made a new area today check it out


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi people, thanks for the complements. I am on my way home now, well a 2 hour delay and I am sitting at the airport. WTF man, they want you here like an hour early and put you through security then tell you to wait 2 or 3 hours. This sucks.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 25, 2010)

yeah, that does suck. see you when you get back.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 25, 2010)

Temps 65°
Humidity 56%

The crop has been hanging for five days now. They are drying but not very crispy on the outside.
Have any of you guys dried your buds in 56% humidity before?​


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 25, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Temps 65°
> Humidity 56%
> 
> The crop has been hanging for five days now. They are drying but not very crispy on the outside.
> Have any of you guys dried your buds in 56% humidity before?​



Yes. I use a computer fan drying box for several days and then paper bags after that for however long it takes. I think the Bags would do a good job at removing humidity. YOu could also get thes closet dryer things as walmart. It is a passive dehumidifier like damp rid. Try the paperbag drying as this is the cheapest/easiest solution I think.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 25, 2010)

Cool.
I was a little worried about mold so thats good to know. Dont see any powdery mildew either. Yup I got the bags man. I didnt think of them lowering the humidity but yea, makes sense, thanks.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 25, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Cool.
> I was a little worried about mold so thats good to know. Dont see any powdery mildew either. Yup I got the bags man. I didnt think of them lowering the humidity but yea, makes sense, thanks.



No problem my friend. The last thing I want is something that beautiful ruined for you.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 26, 2010)

SomeGuy said:


> Yes. I use a computer fan drying box for several days and then paper bags after that for however long it takes. I think the Bags would do a good job at removing humidity. YOu could also get thes closet dryer things as walmart. It is a passive dehumidifier like damp rid. Try the paperbag drying as this is the cheapest/easiest solution I think.


Great idea man, it's little tips like this that make this site worth the time!


----------



## Enigma (Jan 26, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Temps 65°
> Humidity 56%
> 
> The crop has been hanging for five days now. They are drying but not very crispy on the outside.
> Have any of you guys dried your buds in 56% humidity before?​



Dehumidifier, craigslist $40, set on low.



E


----------



## phreakygoat (Jan 27, 2010)

your kush looks awesome! did you have the yield for each plant?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Na man, I looked at them once they hung for a week and all three looked about the same as far as size so I just cut off all the buds and put them together in a cardboard box for now. I did the Train too, got those buds in paper bags now. 3 shopping bags about 2 inches full. I will have weight in a couple days, let them dry some more.

The shake didnt dry very well I had it in paper bags about 5 inches full, thats too much Im thinkin so I layed it out on a table and gonna leave it overnight and see how that goes. I read you can bubble shake that has PM and the mildew floats so gonna try it.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 29, 2010)

OK people, I got weight.

First I thought I would show you what the crop looked like.
This is the shot of the day I cut.







This is a week later.







You can see how much it shrunk in size.
So, anyway I manacured the buds and put them in paper bags for a couple days then weighed them and poured them out on the table for a couple shots.

























I got 8.5 oz's of Trainwreck and 1 oz of Kush out of one 400w bulb.
Total of 9.5 Oz's Thats a hell of a lot more then last time. I cant wait to see what the smoke is like.

. ​


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 29, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> OK people, I got weight.
> 
> First I thought I would show you what the crop looked like.
> This is the shot of the day I cut.
> ...


Told ya you'd like that bulb. Even with all the problems, that what, double the yield of last time? That's only a quarter short of my Widow yield. Good work buddy. Imagine if it had all went perfect....but thats what next run is for. Have you had a chance to check out my new setup?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 29, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Told ya you'd like that bulb. Even with all the problems, that what, double the yield of last time? That's only a quarter short of my Widow yield. Good work buddy. Imagine if it had all went perfect....but thats what next run is for. Have you had a chance to check out my new setup?


Yea man, I do like this bulb. Last harvest with the 400w CMH and 100w of cfls was 5 3/4 oz so pretty close to double the weight. I do believe I could have done better last grow if I screened it and had proper reflection, but I dont think I could get this much.

I'm gonna go check out your journal now.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow! Nice haul cruzer.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks man, You will get there if you can keep your hands off them.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 29, 2010)

Answerd your questions over on my thread, might have been able to solve your mystery.


----------



## cutman (Jan 29, 2010)

very nice bud, looks like youll be set for a while, i only hope i can get those amount on this grow, it would be nice to have 9 -10 oz of that hawaiian snow. good job my friend. my new veg area with two flower areas may be i can get their.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 29, 2010)

Good job my friend! Double your last harvest, you really can't ask for more than that! I missed it though, which particular bulb did you have in there?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 30, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Answerd your questions over on my thread, might have been able to solve your mystery.


Cool, I will check it out.



cutman said:


> very nice bud, looks like youll be set for a while, i only hope i can get those amount on this grow, it would be nice to have 9 -10 oz of that hawaiian snow. good job my friend. my new veg area with two flower areas may be i can get their.


Thanks man. Yea, I hear that hawaiian snow can be a producer.



DoeEyed said:


> Good job my friend! Double your last harvest, you really can't ask for more than that! I missed it though, which particular bulb did you have in there?


Yea buddie, no complaints here. This was the 400w argosun. 
I been calling it the HPS but it does have some blue in it, didnt use the cfls on the side either.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 30, 2010)

Update:

I got the cab lined with the reflector material today, I trimmed the sheets back 1/4 inch so they fit flush. 
All three walls are adjustable in height by just setting them in the cabs shelf mounts. 
So that worked out good. I still need to do the doors but here are a couple shots.








Then I can raise the sides to install my screen. I figure I could cut holes for the mount but I may want to make reflectors out of the wall material at a later date so I will just move them up.







Fits real nice.








Looks cool huh? I figure I will use every available lumen with this.

Hum, just noticed I gotta fix that weather stripping...​


----------



## cutman (Jan 30, 2010)

nice should work nicely. thats why a put that maylar on my walls.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 30, 2010)

cutman said:


> nice should work nicely. thats why a put that maylar on my walls.


Yea, thats what I had too. I kept ripping the shit with my hood.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks real nice Cruzer. Not a bad idea. Little more durable than mylar. For your co2 to work, I asked if when you tried did you have the light being cooled all the time and a seperate exhaust, or just the exhaust hooked to the light? If it wasnt cooled seperate, that might be what it takes to keep it cool enough for the exhaust to be off most of the time and the co2 used effectively.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jan 30, 2010)

My weatherstripping keeps pushing back too. Let me know if you find a way to keep it from doing that .


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 31, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Looks real nice Cruzer. Not a bad idea. Little more durable than mylar. For your co2 to work, I asked if when you tried did you have the light being cooled all the time and a seperate exhaust, or just the exhaust hooked to the light? If it wasnt cooled seperate, that might be what it takes to keep it cool enough for the exhaust to be off most of the time and the co2 used effectively.


Oh, when I tried it I did have seperate fans for light and temp.
My deal is the room the cab is in gets hot. Without the light on and venting from underneath the cab stays about 7° cooler then the room but when the light goes on, well thats when temps rise. Ya know, it was summer when I tried it now that I think about it. So, I am thinking I would need an ac unit too do it and I am not sure the cost would justify the results.




DenseBuds said:


> My weatherstripping keeps pushing back too. Let me know if you find a way to keep it from doing that .


Will do but I think we are both stuck with the stuff that dont stick.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 31, 2010)

Today I cleaned out the tub. Buncha roots man. Good thing is I let the roots grow down the drain last time and it wasnt enough to clog the 1 1/4 drain. I took it apart and pulled them out. That means I can go ahead and use the corner holes for plants. I took the reflector down and painted the inside flat white. 







Just in case the girls get too tall this time around, I can remove the aluminum sheets and get a couple more inches in height.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I got to thinking about my floro grow.
Temps been cool low 70s or so. PPMs been around 600.








They are putting on weight. These are most all Purple Kush.


















Now this is all I got for the 400w cab.









Why waste all that wattage on these clones so I moved my plants from floro to the 400w cab. 
This will give me time to work on the small cab.















































I pulled out the plumbing and set the flowerboxes in the tub. Let it drain from there.
​


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks good! I expect those ladies will be thanking you for the extra lumens, in the form of extra bud, eh?


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh they are just lovin it! 
They all got out there bikinis and are basking in the light. Now I hope they dont mind putting on a lil weight. 
I got 4oz under the floros before, Im guessing the extra lumnes will bring about 6 ozs.

I measured the lumnes or footcandles with a meter I got off ebay. At about 9 inches directly under the bulb I got about 1700 lumnes. The good part is when I move the meter to the side of the cab before It was about 1000, now its 1400. So the reflective walls are working. I guess it keeps bouncing the light around. Although it seems low Im happy with it.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow, an extra 400 lumens just from the reflective stuff eh? Pretty impressive! I wouldn't say that's low at all, I mean it's not like an extra light or something, it's light you would have lost!
I'm sure the ladies won't mind plumping up for ya - just tell 'em they'll look extra sexy with that extra somethin! lol


----------



## cutman (Feb 3, 2010)

what kind of metter is that. i want one. that test your lumens


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 3, 2010)

The name on the thing is Sper Scientific
I just went on ebay and searched light meter. Its a few years old Im sure, some were real expensive. I got this for about $30
Wasnt sure what I was getting but once I got it I figured it out. Maxes out at 2000k but it still works for what I needed. 
I still dont know what the out put thingy is. Heres some pics,














Came with the case and uses one 9 volt battery.

Im working on the floro cab today. Went and got a tub for it, plumbed the drain and made the pvc frame for the sprayers. I picked the green lid instead of the white one thinking less light would go through it. Once I put it on the whole tub lit up green. Looks cool. Too bad I have to cover it.







​



​


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 4, 2010)

Lookin good man... Hey, I was wondering how you apply the neem. I took my plants out into the garage and sprayed them but then I thought about how I would do it if it were hydro and I couldn't move them. Do you just lift the lights up and spray right inside the cabinet? I'll be looking to try SCROGing at some point which would put me in a similar position.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 5, 2010)

Yea its not easy to treat them in a screen, then in a cab its ever harder so do what ever you can to avoid it. I got a small spray bottle that fits in tight spots but yea, I Mix the neem and soap with water and shoot them when the lights are on. I never had a plant burn from spray. Cover the medium or it will get into the res. I cover it with a towel. 
Spidermites are the worst. ya gotta get under the leaf. Well, I hit them and turn on some extra fans. Then again the next day with water. Cant forget that or you can clog the stomna under the leaf. 

If you spray when the lights are off then it lasts longer, do that like if you were feeding.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 5, 2010)

OK, on with the build.

This time I got some flat black and spray painted the tub.








next I turned the lid over and set the grid on it, lined up the pots and marked where to drill.

















































I painted the top white, by the way I used two coats.









I ran the fill line up the 1 1/4 drain pipe to the res.









Then slipped a 1 1/2 pvc pipe over it so it makes it silent.









I cut the fill line a little short by accident but when I attached it to the pump it held the weight of the pump. so now it is suspended and I get zero vibration noise.

OK, I got my new genetics today. Dam it was fast. I ordered them monday and got them airmail today.


















These guys give you freebies, I still have the Mazar from my last order. This time I got this safari mix. dont know what it is yet.








I am going to pop the blueberry and the white rhino for my next grow. I figure by the time the purple kush is finished these will be ready. I will flower the White rhino in the larger cab and leave the Blueberry to flower under floros.

So I gotta get a hempy screen setup going on the bottom shelf for the green crack thats veggin now. I ordered another T5 light for it and I will use the leds too.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 5, 2010)

Forgot, I got a pic of the girls too.
I cut some of the screen away so they could spread out some.






​


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 5, 2010)

What brand sprayers do you like? It looks like the blue is 180 and red is 360 degrees?


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 5, 2010)

Yea you got it. 
I havent noticed much clogging with the cheap ones, those are the 360's 
Blue with red tips, 10 in a pack at a hardware store for like $3 
But then I keep my soup kinda lean not much to clog them.

The trick is not to glue the pvc, that way you can twist all the side jets at once if you need more or less water.


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 5, 2010)

Cool, I was going to buy the ez-clone sprayers but it sounds like I could find a cheaper alternative at lowes or home depot. The brand names are $.75 a piece.Thx


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like they are off to a good start. Good choice on the genetics too. Some new and old favorites. The freebee mazars are supposed to be some pretty stong couchlock shit. Still havent gotten a chance to flower mine yet, but that will change soon enough. Looking to have a nice strain rotation like you now that I got 2 setus rolling.btw the cab is looking sharper than ever. Also if you havent read it before, I have seen several places that blueberry needs to be topped to reach its yield potential.


----------



## cutman (Feb 5, 2010)

i thought you were going to do a vertical grow?


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 5, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Cool, I was going to buy the ez-clone sprayers but it sounds like I could find a cheaper alternative at lowes or home depot. The brand names are $.75 a piece.Thx


Yup thats where I got them. Home Depot.



Integra21 said:


> Looks like they are off to a good start. Good choice on the genetics too. Some new and old favorites. The freebee mazars are supposed to be some pretty stong couchlock shit. Still havent gotten a chance to flower mine yet, but that will change soon enough. Looking to have a nice strain rotation like you now that I got 2 setus rolling.btw the cab is looking sharper than ever. Also if you havent read it before, I have seen several places that blueberry needs to be topped to reach its yield potential.


Thanks man, I just dropped them (BB and WR) in water today to see what sinks. A couple dropped right away. No I hadn't read that BB needs to be topped but you ought to know my style by now. I top everything. lol



cutman said:


> i thought you were going to do a vertical grow?


Yea man I am, Right after these girls are done flowering.


----------



## zigzag6 (Feb 5, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks man, I just dropped them (BB and WR) in water today to see what sinks. A couple dropped right away. No I hadn't read that BB needs to be topped but you ought to know my style by now. I top everything. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 5, 2010)

zigzag6 said:


> cruzer101 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks man, I just dropped them (BB and WR) in water today to see what sinks. A couple dropped right away. No I hadn't read that BB needs to be topped but you ought to know my style by now. I top everything. lol
> ...


If they drop, they're good.

Clipped from a site:
_To test your seed quality, take the selected seeds you intend to plant and drop them into a pan or bowl with distilled water in it. The healthy seeds will usually have enough mass to cause them to sink (it is recommended that this test be performed just prior to planting because the seeds must be kept dry until ready to germinate)._


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 6, 2010)

Hmmmm - I don't think I would call that test very accurate, since I've learned how to properly germinate, all my seeds have germinated, but they're roughly 50/50 as far as sinking and not sinking.


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 6, 2010)

I've never done it myself. I just wet one paper towel, drop the seeds on it, wet another paper towel and put it on top. Had near 100% results.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah I was doing it that way before, but found I got even better results (for me) if I soak the seed for 12-24hrs beforehand.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yea I heard about it about a year ago and just started doing it.

I read to soak the seeds for eight to tewelve hours and the seeds that sunk were able to get water inside. The seeds that didnt sink were not able to get water inside and wont germinate. The seeds that dont sink you can rough up the edges a bit and try again.
So that way you know it will germinate instead of turning to mush.


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 6, 2010)

I must've had great luck with my seeds. I've only ordered from highgrade-seeds.com. 100% germ rate so far. The only ones I've ever had that didn't germ were bagseed.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, all ten sunk so I put them in damp paper towels and kept them warm by sitting the plate on my DVR. Today I have nine sprouts. They are all going into rooter cubes as soon as I can warm up the cubes. Cubes were in storage and about 50° (its winter here)


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 7, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Well, all ten sunk so I put them in damp paper towels and kept them warm by sitting the plate on my DVR. Today I have nine sprouts. They are all going into rooter cubes as soon as I can warm up the cubes. Cubes were in storage and about 50° (its winter here)


 50 and you say it's winter... Lucky dog! lol It's winter here, and more like 10! I would _love_ some 50 weather!


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL Now thats winter.
Funny I was posting at your journal when you were posting on mine.


----------



## cutman (Feb 7, 2010)

I JUST WANT WINTER TO BE OVER, so the lady can go out side, and start growing to be monsters. 40 here


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 8, 2010)

cutman said:


> I JUST WANT WINTER TO BE OVER, so the lady can go out side, and start growing to be monsters. 40 here


 40! Ha! In my younger days, I woulda been out in shorts and a sweatshirt, in 40!


----------



## cutman (Feb 8, 2010)

yea but still to cold for the ladys. im thinking 2-3 weeks before they can go out there. yea and i would have my binoculars watching you hehehe


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 9, 2010)

OK, Heres a shot from the other day of the sprouts.








I like to take the sprout and split the rooter cube so the tap root points down and just the top of the seed is in the hole. Then I pick off a piece of the cube from the bottom and fill the hole.

































The two clones in the upper corners are PK cuttings taken in week 5 of flower. It will take a while to re-veg and root properly but this way I can keep the strain alive. (yea, I dont think the one on the right is gonna make it either)

I got them in the rooter cubes yesterday and today a few popped up.










I been keeping them around 75°

I just realised I watered these girls with my clone solution. Not good. I usually use just RO so I just checked it and it is only 250ppms so I should be ok.​


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice germination tutorial there! Yay babies!


----------



## cutman (Feb 9, 2010)

you didnt trim those leave on them clones, why?


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 9, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Nice germination tutorial there! Yay babies!


Ha, Yea nothing like new life in the grow. Soon they will have there wings. (the first set of leaves make them look like birds on a stick) I just dont get the same feeling with clones.



cutman said:


> you didnt trim those leave on them clones, why?


Naw man, I dont cut the small leaf. Its not really needed because there is not much surface area for photosynthesis to take place and the stored nutrients are needed to grow roots. Clones with large leaves I cut them back to reduce the surface area... Well, thats how I figure it.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 9, 2010)

Next Day








Once they break the surface I put that piece back in the hole to keep the new stalk damp and give it support.









The first week or so is the tricky part, gotta maintain temps and moisture in the cubes while at the same time give them just enough light to grow. I got two 20w HO t5's over them at about 12 inches. Once they grow there first set of leaves I drop the light. (or raise the plants) Under the tray is a seedling heat mat and I keep the temps as close to 75° as I can.​


----------



## cutman (Feb 10, 2010)

monster hawaiian snow buds all one plant. all so look at this big bud and she got4- 5 weeks to go. i think its going to be the biggest plant, with the most bud, iv grown as far as the amount of bud ill yield off her.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 10, 2010)

cutman said:


> monster hawaiian snow buds all one plant. all so look at this big bud and she got4- 5 weeks to go. i think its going to be the biggest plant, with the most bud, iv grown as far as the amount of bud ill yield off her.


Lookin good man.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hum, I went out and got some new 1500ppm reference solution to calibrate my meter cause I was running low. Turns out the old solution was at about 1000ppms so my shit has been off. After properly calibrating my meter I found I have been running about 900ppms on this purple kush grow. Not 6 to 700. Plants look fine though. I'll get some pics.

What I am wondering is did I flush my last grow that Train wreck enough. Its still curring and I havent touched it yet. Oh well, I will find out in about 2 weeks.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 10, 2010)

If it makes you feel better, I don't flush mine at all before harvest. They should be fine.


----------



## riddleme (Feb 10, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> If it makes you feel better, I don't flush mine at all before harvest. They should be fine.


Agreed, I don't ever flush either


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 10, 2010)

Temps 72° res 68°
PPMs 920 PH 5.8

Heres some shots of the pk grow.


































You can see some purple already on some buds.











We are at week 6 of flower at this point. This will be the last hydroton grow. After these girls are done I put the aero tub back in and the White rhino is coming in here. The tub in the floro cab will have the blueberry. Thats what I am thinking anyway.

So I need a place for these green crack clones, I got the lower shelf but I got no place to drain to. I really dont want to add soil to a hydro grow cause of the bugs. After lookin at someguys journal I am gonna try a small hempy drain to waste under there.

Using the six inch square containers and two 1/2 gph drippers on each side of the plant should do it. Im using 75% perlite and 25% vermiculate. About a 4 gallon res and a 200gph pump. I figure water about 5 min a day to start. Heres the drip system.











After ten minutes watering it from dry I got nothing out of the bottom. I ran for another ten minutes and I got some water out the bottom of the containers. I used ph 5.8 tap mixed with flora nova grow at 660ppm.

OK Looks like it about time to transplant those clones.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 10, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> If it makes you feel better, I don't flush mine at all before harvest. They should be fine.





riddleme said:


> Agreed, I don't ever flush either


Well Thanks for the kind words but this is hydro. You grow in dirt Doe and there is no need to flush. Not sure about you riddle but I have not flushed a hydro grow enough before and It sucked. Harsh smoke, and you taste it.


----------



## riddleme (Feb 10, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Well Thanks for the kind words but this is hydro. You grow in dirt Doe and there is no need to flush. Not sure about you riddle but I have not flushed a hydro grow enough before and It sucked. Harsh smoke, and you taste it.


I'm soil also, and trust your word on hydro as your grows always look great as do that last batch of pics


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 10, 2010)

No problem reel, I figured you were playing in dirt. Hydro is a different deal. I dont know why but it is. Yea I do post a lot of pics. I host my own on my server and use file zilla to upload. It takes about 10 seconds to upload 10 pics. Rocks man.

OK, I finished up.

The roots slid right out of the bottom of the cup

































I found I needed to take a bit more out for the roots...


















Then held the cutting over the hole and dumped the rest back.










I got another one of those sunblaze 24" T5 for down here. I used the same frame I made before. I can adjust the height of the light by using the racks.

























I will give them a day to get used to it then I will set a screen on them and lower the light. Only got a foot or so, this will be interesting.​


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 10, 2010)

looks pretty sweet. I wish I could get green crack around here. but that strain is nowhere. Never seen hempy done like that. Looks like it will work our real well. +2 points for innovation.


----------



## cutman (Feb 11, 2010)

i dont know but i flush even in soil. it cant hurt and in the last weeks of flower, i wont to get all nutes out of soil. on the haw.... i flushed yesterday ill let her dry up tyhem one mor time. run off was 450 want it down from there so one more flushing should do it. her nutes were up to 600=750 ppm. i think soil or not flushing be fore harvest is a good think , cant hurt right


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 11, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I will give them a day to get used to it then I will set a screen on them and lower the light. Only got a foot or so, this will be interesting.​


Hey man! Lookin great! I see you decided to go with the perlite/vermiculite mix. I hope this works out well for you... But really.. hempy with auto-feed is sooooooo Easy. LOL.. If I get you working less you may switch over...LOL Every time I start thinking about nft or dwc or aero I start thinking about all the work I used to do and then think about now where I sometimes dont look in on them for a week.... then I stop thinking about it...lol 

Again...I ramble.... but excellent work!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 11, 2010)

cutman said:


> i dont know but i flush even in soil. it cant hurt and in the last weeks of flower, i wont to get all nutes out of soil. on the haw.... i flushed yesterday ill let her dry up tyhem one mor time. run off was 450 want it down from there so one more flushing should do it. her nutes were up to 600=750 ppm. i think soil or not flushing be fore harvest is a good think , cant hurt right



I gotta say that this last time is the first time I used a flushing agent. I used final phase from AN. I have already nipped at some and the taste is incredible...


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 11, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> looks pretty sweet. I wish I could get green crack around here. but that strain is nowhere. Never seen hempy done like that. Looks like it will work our real well. +2 points for innovation.


Thanks man, yea, I havent seen anything exactly like this but similar and by adding the vermiculite to the perlite I think it will retain just enough water to keep it moist. I tested a single dripper per container but dont think it spread enough so I used two.



cutman said:


> i think soil or not flushing be fore harvest is a good think , cant hurt right


Nope, cant hurt thats for sure.
It only takes once, you grow a crop, takes 3 or 4 months, cut and dry it couple weeks more, then finally you try it and its harsh and tastes like nutes. You will flush everything after that.



SomeGuy said:


> Hey man! Lookin great! I see you decided to go with the perlite/vermiculite mix. I hope this works out well for you... But really.. hempy with auto-feed is sooooooo Easy. LOL.. If I get you working less you may switch over...LOL Every time I start thinking about nft or dwc or aero I start thinking about all the work I used to do and then think about now where I sometimes dont look in on them for a week.... then I stop thinking about it...lol
> 
> Again...I ramble.... but excellent work!


If this works out, your my hero. lol
You know, your right. with the proper drainage I can get the advantages of hydro (quick growth and more control of nutrients) and soil (less mantiance) at the same time.



SomeGuy said:


> I gotta say that this last time is the first time I used a flushing agent. I used final phase from AN. I have already nipped at some and the taste is incredible...


Agreed. I use clearex for the first 24 hours now when I flush and it seems to do the same thing in a day as it used to take me a week to do with just straight r/o. I still run straight water for a week, ppms dont change but I think that gives them time to use up whats left.

Earl mentioned some growers use it during the growing cycle a mini flush sort of speak. Like between veg and flower of when ya get a nute lockup. You run it for like 12 hours then change out. You have to start real low nute ppms or you will burn it because after the treatment the plant is just aching for nutes.


----------



## cutman (Feb 11, 2010)

i use the clearx too.after that it water only. like you said. you dont want that taste.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 11, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> TEarl mentioned some growers use it during the growing cycle a mini flush sort of speak. Like between veg and flower of when ya get a nute lockup. You run it for like 12 hours then change out. You have to start real low nute ppms or you will burn it because after the treatment the plant is just aching for nutes.


Unfortunately I just experienced this first hand in my flouro flower champber. I was having problems and they were getting stressed. I flushed for 24 with final phase and then swapped to a nutrient load. BAD IDEA. They were burnt to shit today so I cut it all out and have it in with the trim bag drying for butter.  Getting ready to dismantle that cabinet right now as a matter of fact... Its days are done.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 11, 2010)

Woops, looks like I am a day late and a dollar short.
Yea, it works good but 12 hrs not 24 hrs and start back at 1/4 strength.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 11, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Woops, looks like I am a day late and a dollar short.
> Yea, it works good but 12 hrs not 24 hrs and start back at 1/4 strength.


Its ok. While learning new things sometimes shit happens. I am going to take the cabinet apart this weekend but I will also finish my cloning and flowering bins so all is right in the world...LOL. I did just take a bunch of God bud clones.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 11, 2010)

God Bud, oh I like the sound of that name. I bet it rocks.
I know what you mean, when your grow is set up right its like everything is right in the world.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 11, 2010)

Dam This Trainwreck from that last floro grow is awesome. 
After 2 or 3 hits I forget what I am doing.

OK That mother Green Crack had Powdery mildew on the lower leaf so I cut the tips off to see if I could clone with this thing and get cuttings without the shit. Then threw her out. 
After 24 hours they still stand up. So thats good news.
















All ten seeds have sprouted. Blueberry on the left and White rhino on the right.
Four of the rinos got tall fast so I made my little wire guards to hold them up if there is any problems hardning off.










Yahoo! Cant ask for more then that.

Oh yea, I got to thinking, that PK started to get the PM also. I changed my mind and tossed them too. 
All new genetics.​


----------



## IAm5toned (Feb 11, 2010)

what medium are you using for the seedlings?
im assuming they will go straight to hydro once there big enough....


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 11, 2010)

Mmmm Blueberry...I really wanna try that strain out, gotta watch yours!


----------



## cutman (Feb 11, 2010)

mmmm blue berry. what the breeder? i use dutchets, it was alsome. thats why i got the b,b. autos going, i want some more. witch would be in about what 40 days. now tell me cruz how long before those are done, lol oops . but you know you ask me a question the other day. and after looking at the plant size and with quick turn around, just looking at these others, and seeing what my yields going to be, with reg... 70- 80 days plants, even if i grew one then another as soon as i harvested start another, in witch have 90 days to do two, i would not get the yield, not even close. reg you can net more weight. with out a dought. so said all that to say* no not worth it*. you get 10 reg... seed and 10 autos youll get more off the reg even at 70 day.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 12, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> what medium are you using for the seedlings?
> im assuming they will go straight to hydro once there big enough....


Hi Stoned, Welcome.

The medium Im using is rapid rooter plugs to start the seeds in.
Yes in about 2 weeks the blueberry will go into the aero tub they are sitting on and the Rhino will go into my other tub.



DoeEyed said:


> Mmmm Blueberry...I really wanna try that strain out, gotta watch yours!


You sure your not from Missouri, the show me state.



cutman said:


> mmmm blue berry. what the breeder? i use dutchets, it was alsome. thats why i got the b,b. autos going, i want some more. witch would be in about what 40 days. now tell me cruz how long before those are done, lol oops . but you know you ask me a question the other day. and after looking at the plant size and with quick turn around, just looking at these others, and seeing what my yields going to be, with reg... 70- 80 days plants, even if i grew one then another as soon as i harvested start another, in witch have 90 days to do two, i would not get the yield, not even close. reg you can net more weight. with out a dought. so said all that to say* no not worth it*. you get 10 reg... seed and 10 autos youll get more off the reg even at 70 day.


Yea I kinda thought so. I suppose if you made racks of flouros and stacked them it would be worth it. oh and a bunch of seeds. Thanks for saving me the time. Really, I was gonna try it.


----------



## cutman (Feb 12, 2010)

now you may get better yield in hydro, than in soil but i dont see as big of yield coming from these as with the ww, nor the n,l. hell even the haw.. will give me alot with buds that size. all them clone off the ww nl and bb im thinking a lb, if not 2. and it looks like ill get that from the haw... to


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 14, 2010)

Dam, I just checked. There is like 15 new dispensaries that opened up around me in the last couple months. Some even have clones. Im gonna check out a few tomorrow. I guess I am done buying seeds LOL


----------



## phreakygoat (Feb 19, 2010)

dood, check out the branch of Harborside in San Jose. great clones, although its still somewhat new. did you see this site, it has a listing for all of em' and a few reviews too.


----------



## thor369 (Feb 21, 2010)

great work!!


i wanna see the dripfeed screen go. i couldnt get a drip in a perlite/vermiculite to work, and tried many diff blends, and coursenes


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 22, 2010)

phreakygoat said:


> dood, check out the branch of Harborside in San Jose. great clones, although its still somewhat new. did you see this site, it has a listing for all of em' and a few reviews too.


yea, I seen that website. But then I found this one weedmaps.com



thor369 said:


> great work!!
> 
> i wanna see the dripfeed screen go. i couldnt get a drip in a perlite/vermiculite to work, and tried many diff blends, and coursenes


Hey Thor, welcome.
This seems to be doing alright. 75% perlite and 25% verm.
I water with 1/2 gallon per hour drippers for 3 min once a day it leaves a little water on the bottom of the propogator but not much.
So far so good. Moved them to the right side, added a screen and started them all going to the left.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 25, 2010)

Temps 73 res 66°
PPMs 1260 PH 5.4

I have been sick the last couple days. Let the grow go and its fucked up.
Two of the PK look bad. Burnt upper leaf and twisted some. I drained half of what was left in the res and added back R/O Now ppms are 660 and Ph at 6.0

















That dam powdery mildew is back with a vengeance not only on the PK but the lower green crack as well. I give up. I am gonna flush out the PK, chop and toss the green crack. The mini hempy pots work great though.

























Figure when I chop I will toss the GC and sterilize the cab before I start the white rhino.​


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn. Thats a shame. Isnt amazing how fast it can all go to crap. I feel your pain, and they do look tore up, but at least they're not dead yet. Maybe they will turn into some lolly pop all stars. I hopin for ya Cruze. Good luck. If you feel like it, swing by and check out my girls, maybe it will cheer you up.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Integra, I did stop by. there looking great. 

Yea after closer inspection I see I have more trouble than I thought. I got spidermites also. I see several on one of the plants so you have to figure there everywhere. Dam I hate those things.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 25, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks Integra, I did stop by. there looking great.
> 
> Yea after closer inspection I see I have more trouble than I thought. I got spidermites also. I see several on one of the plants so you have to figure there everywhere. Dam I hate those things.


 Sorry to hear you're having such a time of it. Hadn't realized you had some hempy buckets going, I was just looking into that the past couple days. Yeah bugs suck, and wow, I didn't know powdery mildew was so damn tenacious! I think you're right, you'll probably have to sterilize everything before you put anything else in there. I'm rootin for ya!


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 26, 2010)

If you'd like I gave a detailed spider mite fix on another thread. I could try to find it for you. I was infested really bad, and I have figured out how to be rid of them for going on 6 weeks so far.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks doe, I cant believe this. 
Now I see the four largest tops have mold. I just had to cut them off to try and save the rest. That was like 30% of the take though.
I bet I did it myself. I got pretty loose with that greencure and I bet the buds got wet and never dried. At the same time I get spidermites. How the hell do you get spidermites in cold weather? Temps have been in the low 70"s 

Yea Integra, I will check it out. The last time i got them I bleached out the cab then took it outside and hit it with 3 black flag foggers, let it set in the heat of the sun for 2 months durring the summer and bleached it out again before I brought it back in. That did it alright but I dont want to have to do that again.



This is not a good day.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 26, 2010)

Do you have other houseplants, maybe, where they could be hiding out? What about pets? I read somewhere that dogs and cats are the number one culprits for bringing pests into our grow rooms. Those damn spidermites gotta be somewhere besides your grow cab.


----------



## cutman (Feb 26, 2010)

wow that suks bud. sorry to see. sorry for your illness. hope your getting better. suk feeling sick. hang in there bud. those buds look cooked but iv seen plant in a lot wers shape. they finnish. little tender loveing care.. that stuff i used work for me look for it it works. i havent seen any mite sence. little basterds i hate them . got a few pic, later dude


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 26, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Do you have other houseplants, maybe, where they could be hiding out? What about pets? I read somewhere that dogs and cats are the number one culprits for bringing pests into our grow rooms. Those damn spidermites gotta be somewhere besides your grow cab.


No, no pets Doe. But my intake is from under the floor. I'm on a cement pad and I didnt think I would get any bugs. I got a screen on it. 
Maybe I need smaller holes.



cutman said:


> wow that suks bud. sorry to see. sorry for your illness. hope your getting better. suk feeling sick. hang in there bud. those buds look cooked but iv seen plant in a lot wers shape. they finnish. little tender loveing care.. that stuff i used work for me look for it it works. i havent seen any mite sence. little basterds i hate them . got a few pic, later dude


Yea man, what was that stuff. Neem oil? I think I still got some.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 26, 2010)

here's the posts I made to try to help someone else. This shit really works. Hope this helps cruze.


Integra21 said:


> I'll try to save you a lot of time and money. There are several remedies that everyone will throw at you like water and alcohol, cold water, vinegar water, soap water and these only seem to keep them under control. I had mite issues for the last 3-4 months but finally got rid of the little fuckers with attention to detail and a great product called organacide. To get rid of mites, I remove all leaves that I find them on if the infestation is small. Small being when they are only on the lower branches and parts of the leaves. If they are on the whole plant only remove the worst ones. Then spray from the bottom up getting the center stems and the bottom of every leaf. Dont miss a single one. Laziness here will only screw you later. Once you have sprayed the whole plant from the bottom up, I come back from the top down spraying the tops of all the leaves. Once the plant has been sprayed, I spray the pot, floor and any equipment that wont get damaged that is anywhere near the effected plant. Also isolate the plants that have them from the ones that dont. If you do this properly, you should be mite free after 1 spray, but I always do a second one 2-3 days later just in case. As far as the Organacide, that is a brand, not a type of insecticide. It is the only miticide that I know of that kills the eggs as well as the mites. Read all of the other ones, they are for mites and do not effect the eggs. for example- Dont Bug Me, Bang, Azamax, any Neem oil all kill only mites which means that you have to respray 2-3 times to supposedly get rid of them, but spray after spray they kept comimg back on me(I used all of these). Tried Organacide out and havent seen them since. If you have any questions feel free to ask. All the above steps are only for veg plants or the first week or two of flower. If you are well into flower, your only real option is bug bombs. If you go that route, be careful. You can blow up your house if you do it wrong. That is not a joke.





Integra21 said:


> The best way is to do a 2-3 round bug bomb. They are aresol cans that fill the room with poison fog. Thig usually gets into most things the mite can get into and kills all mites. the next round of eggs will hatch in 2-3 days and then you bomb again, this should kill the rest, but if you want to be more certain, bomb one last time 2-3 more days after the last. Most grow shops sell them for $12-$30ea. Im not sure the real difference between the cheap and the more expensive though. Here's a link to one to help the search.
> http://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=309
> But If you set one of these off, make sure everything electrical is off especially lights and fans, because as the gases build, a spark could ignite it. One way around the high buildup is to break off the lock tab that keeps the can spraying and just hold the nozzle down and with only your arm in the room until a decent fog has built up and then just stop and was your hands. Forgot to say, since in flower, I would only remove the worst leaves and and bag them up and get that garbage out of your house. if you are just trying to slow their damage you can still get the organacide and a new sponge. Spray the organacide on the sponge and gently wipe the leaves only, top and bottom. This wont usually get rid of all of them, but may get you through till harvest.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Integra,

Ya know, I sometimes complain about how much time I put into these grows but I always did make the time. Like you said its amazing how fast it all turn to shit. I fucked these girls up. after flowering the train I removed the heaters and fans I had in there. Then every week I would spray the greencure. Sure I shook the plants a bit to get some water off and ran fans with exhaust but not constantly. My bad.

So as they got weaker from the treatment of mildew I didnt notice. Well a couple spidermites did. Now they moved in. without the fans going constantly like you suggested they only ran while the exhaust was on. At the same time the intake during the winter is very humid. hence mouldy buds.

OK, time to do something about it. 
I replaced the heaters and fans and bought a small dehumidifier. 
I got it for $40 including shipping.



The pic is a link


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice find man the only downside is how often you will have to empty the rez on that thing
A 2 cup rez will prob fill up awfully quick


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Tom, Good to see your still keppin tabs.
Yea, I looked at the larger ones and went with this because of the size. (and the price) I will be happy to pull out 2 cups a day. 
It beats a blank bro.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 26, 2010)

I plan on running both cabs off one res now. I wont be able to alternate flowering but with all these dispensaries opening up I have access to clones.

Sooo I figure the cost of a real chiller/heater is worth it now I will be using it for two cabs. Heres what I got,



Little under $200 with tax and shipping but it will sure be nice not to have to fuck with the water temp anymore.

But just in case I want to continue a strain I broke down and got a daisy cloner.



They are going for around $65 now but that about did it. I shot my wad for grow stuff for a while.​


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 26, 2010)

I would cancel that daisy cloner order if you can... I have heard some people not like them too much
And for $65 you could build your own aero cloner that has much more sites, a stronger pump, and more misters
If I remember correctly that daisy cloner only uses on sprayer head
Shit you could build a daisy cloner replica for half the price
You made your aero setup so I know you could handle making the aero bucket cloner


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 26, 2010)

Actually I ordered those on 2-23 and I got them both in three days.







I always wondered how the water was delivered in a daisy cloner. Its very simple design. The single sprayer screws into that extension and into the top of the pump. Ya set the pump in the middle of the bucket and turn it on.

Heres a shot.







I wish I know that before I spent the $65 
lol​


----------



## cutman (Feb 26, 2010)

hell buddy that cloner i bought was 55 bucks and holds up to 25 clones.


----------



## Earl (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice to have the chiller


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 26, 2010)

cutman said:


> hell buddy that cloner i bought was 55 bucks and holds up to 25 clones.


Yea, I seen those. Little big for what I do. 



Earl said:


> Nice to have the chiller


Yea, I put it off for a while and figured its time. Ever since I see yours in your journal I have wanted one.
Now I gotta figure a new res and drain. I saw how you mounted a drain and like that.

By the way, I got these moldy buds, What to you do with them? do you water cure, make hash, or just toss them.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 26, 2010)

Cruzer I've only heard bad things about those daisy cloners. Chiller looks tits though.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 26, 2010)

Really, Thats interesting. I have followed a few journals where they did real well. 
Real nasty lookin roots in a couple weeks.


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 26, 2010)

Do you know if the rez is 100% lightproof?


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 26, 2010)

With the buds, you can make hash with 'em still - least you'll get something for your effort.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 27, 2010)

NewGrowth said:


> Cruzer I've only heard bad things about those daisy cloners. Chiller looks tits though.


 
Really Bad luck huh!!
I'm 100% on the ol Daisy Cloner!!
























I did buy a different sprayer/spinner for it...i add an air stone and Humboldt Roots to the water....Oh and i split my stems!!


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 27, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks doe, I cant believe this.
> Now I see the four largest tops have mold. I just had to cut them off to try and save the rest. That was like 30% of the take though.
> I bet I did it myself. I got pretty loose with that greencure and I bet the buds got wet and never dried. At the same time I get spidermites. How the hell do you get spidermites in cold weather? Temps have been in the low 70"s
> 
> ...


damn that shit would damn near make me wanna cry i feel your pain bro


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 27, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Actually I ordered those on 2-23 and I got them both in three days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey Cruz....yeah that sprayer is junk...get a different one!!check out different styles!!it needs to be a spinner type tho....Other than that i like it....


----------



## Earl (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like the cloner is working

Bummer about the mold

I would make butane honey oil out of it


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 27, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Hey Cruz....yeah that sprayer is junk...get a different one!!check out different styles!!it needs to be a spinner type tho....Other than that i like it....



It looks like the sprayer that came with the unit is a spinner type, although I hate those types. I like the regular EZ cloner sprayers, they seem to put out a much better mist than any spinning kind I have seen


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 27, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> It looks like the sprayer that came with the unit is a spinner type, although I hate those types. I like the regular EZ cloner sprayers, they seem to put out a much better mist than any spinning kind I have seen


the one that it comes with is a spinner type.....But they make better ones
the Daisy Cloner works just as good as any cloner....I guess You have To know what yer Doing!!
the ones that EZ-cloner come with (red ones) arnt spinners their Sprayers.....It doesnt have to be a mist,as long as the stem is getting wet!


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 27, 2010)

The only thing you need to watch for with that daisy cloner is the res temp. If you keep it low, you'll do fine.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 27, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Really Bad luck huh!!
> I'm 100% on the ol Daisy Cloner!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yep thats the journal with the nasty girls.
Thanks GTO



tom__420 said:


> Do you know if the rez is 100% lightproof?


No its not. I wondered why they didnt do that. I plan on spray painting it flat black when I paint my new res tub. Gonna do them both.



DoeEyed said:


> With the buds, you can make hash with 'em still - least you'll get something for your effort.


Yea, I was thinking along the same lines. what a waste. They are full of nutes now cause I cut them before flush. Thanks for your imput.


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would suggest cutting the bottoms off of the net cups so that the roots can get hit with a better spray. I think the bottom of the net cups would block some of the spray


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 27, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Yep thats the journal with the nasty girls.
> Thanks GTO
> 
> 
> ...


As you see in the pics my res is just like it came!!doesnt need to be painted black...it works just fine without it!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 27, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> I would suggest cutting the bottoms off of the net cups so that the roots can get hit with a better spray. I think the bottom of the net cups would block some of the spray


 
No they do not need to be cut all up...they work just fine!!!!
How many times do i have to say it guys!!!

IF u know what yer doing it will work right out of the box!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 27, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> damn that shit would damn near make me wanna cry i feel your pain bro


It was my first time. yea it really sucks. Thanks man.



Earl said:


> Looks like the cloner is working
> 
> Bummer about the mold
> 
> I would make butane honey oil out of it


So you think some of that shit would get into water hash?
My bud has a honeybee.



tom__420 said:


> It looks like the sprayer that came with the unit is a spinner type, although I hate those types. I like the regular EZ cloner sprayers, they seem to put out a much better mist than any spinning kind I have seen


Good to know, I use the red and green sprayers but havent seen this work yet. I assume it works better under lower preasure then the reds do.



MyGTO2007 said:


> the one that it comes with is a spinner type.....But they make better ones
> the Daisy Cloner works just as good as any cloner....I guess You have To know what yer Doing!!
> the ones that EZ-cloner come with (red ones) arnt spinners their Sprayers.....It doesnt have to be a mist,as long as the stem is getting wet!


Thanks for the tip, I dont think I have ever seen a spinner work. What kind did you end up with?



DenseBuds said:


> The only thing you need to watch for with that daisy cloner is the res temp. If you keep it low, you'll do fine.


Cool man, yea I have rooted a lot of clones with rooter cubes. That temp is important. For now I have a seedling heat mat for the winter months but no way to cool it... yet. maybe toss a powerhead in there to circulate and an airstone will do it.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 27, 2010)

every thing i do or make i KISS it

Keep
It
Stupid
Simple


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 27, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> No they do not need to be cut all up...they work just fine!!!!
> How many times do i have to say it guys!!!
> 
> IF u know what yer doing it will work right out of the box!!!


No one is questioning your cloning abilities man, stop taking everything so personally I'm not even talking to you.... Roots don't like light so lightproofing the rez is obviously a smart thing to do. And as far as cutting the bottoms of the net cups off, it makes no sense to leave something that will block some of the spray especially with only one sprayer head


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 27, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> I would suggest cutting the bottoms off of the net cups so that the roots can get hit with a better spray. I think the bottom of the net cups would block some of the spray


You know, I have cut the bottom out of some of my pots. I think there is less damage removing them. I did it when I aero rooted then transplanted to hydroton. I took them out of the pots no problem. I did it recently and didnt cut the bottoms out and lost some roots when I did.



MyGTO2007 said:


> No they do not need to be cut all up...they work just fine!!!!
> How many times do i have to say it guys!!!
> 
> IF u know what yer doing it will work right out of the box!!!


LOL gotcha bro.
I just like to tweek with things.



MyGTO2007 said:


> every thing i do or make i KISS it
> 
> Keep
> It
> ...


Only way to go. 
Hey buy the way, did you ever get that turntable working?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 27, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> You know, I have cut the bottom out of some of my pots. I think there is less damage removing them. I did it when I aero rooted then transplanted to hydroton. I took them out of the pots no problem. I did it recently and didnt cut the bottoms out and lost some roots when I did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
no i didnt went on to other things
bought my 2 1000's instead
but good luck with the cloner


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 27, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> No one is questioning your cloning abilities man, stop taking everything so personally I'm not even talking to you.... Roots don't like light so lightproofing the rez is obviously a smart thing to do. And as far as cutting the bottoms of the net cups off, it makes no sense to leave something that will block some of the spray especially with only one sprayer head


 Sorry Man just trying to help!!!!
Mine works fine without painting it
To each his own i guess......I dont like to see people fight with shit.....ROCK ON!!


----------



## IAm5toned (Feb 27, 2010)

im diggin the mini hempy's too....


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yea the mini hempys are working out pretty good. Only drawback I see is I have some standing water that is increasing humidity. 
As long as there are no




bugs




I think it will work well. 

Too bad about the mildew. 
I guess I can let them go another week while this flushes but I dont want to go through another grow with powdery mildew. So when I harvest the upper girls I am gonna toss them and clean out the cab.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Feb 27, 2010)

so is all this talk about cloning and what method works best??
whats wrong with just plain ol oasis cubes or rockwool i get 100% with clone gel and oasis cubes easy as 1-2-3


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 27, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Cool man, yea I have rooted a lot of clones with rooter cubes. That temp is important. For now I have a seedling heat mat for the winter months but no way to cool it... yet. maybe toss a powerhead in there to circulate and an airstone will do it.


If it gets too hot, running it on a 1on/4off timer should help I've been told.


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yup I use a 1min on 5min off recycle timer for my cloner


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 28, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> so is all this talk about cloning and what method works best??
> whats wrong with just plain ol oasis cubes or rockwool i get 100% with clone gel and oasis cubes easy as 1-2-3


Yea, I got that down my friend. I have recently set up a tub with sprayers. more of an aero unit. When the clones are started in medium you have to put the medium in the 2 in net pot and it gets soaked by the sprayers. Rockwool will just fall apart and clog my sprayers, Rapid rooter cubes seem to stay together alright but I would rather just start them in neopream collars set in a 2 in pot. The idea is plug and play. I will have 2 flower tubs one veg tub and the cloner all 2 in net pots and can move them around.



DenseBuds said:


> If it gets too hot, running it on a 1on/4off timer should help I've been told.





tom__420 said:


> Yup I use a 1min on 5min off recycle timer for my cloner


Ya know, talking about timers. I didnt go aero for a long time cause I just didnt want to spend the money on a timer. 
Well I did finally fork over the $80 or so but I found out that you can do it for less.
You know your basic timer with one on/off setting, well you know you can get them in 30 min increments. Did you know you can find them in 15 min increments too. I found one for $15.00 and they work for aeroponics. set it 15 on and 30 off, I am using that on the floro tub right now.

I got a pic...








I just changed it to 15 on and 45 off cause the rooter cubes never dry out and the protuding roots still look fine. 
So far so good but when I get more roots I will go back to 15/30. This is the timer I started those GC clones in the mini hempy.


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 28, 2010)

Thx for the timer visual.


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah I might look into something like that, right now I am just using a surge protector on the recycle timer so that I can use it for both the main unit and the cloner
They are close enough to do so now but in the future a different timer would be great


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 1, 2010)

No problem Dense.

Yea Tom, I found myself in a similar situation. The timer is in the cab on the left and I have mounted these suckers to the wall so its kinda tough to get back there and run an extension cord from one to the other. I should have thought of that earlier.

Anyway, timer works pretty good.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 1, 2010)

Temps 78 res 68°
PPMs 260 PH 5.8

I been flushing the girls for 4 days now. PPMs started at 10 and have gone up to 260 
I didnt use clearex this time because the plants were not healthy. The mildew and spidermites got them weak then the extra water from the treatment of mildew got into the buds and they died so I had to cut them off. There is still mold in there and its kinda a race to the finish but whatever I do get will not have nutes in it.

Heres some sad pics, not much left.















The GC in the mini hempy is starting to flower now. I just treated them so you dont see the mildew now but its there.










OK, well now we get to see how I fucked up my seedlings. 
Sick for a few days then concentrating on the other cab I left the seedling go. 
There over nuted and I been flushing them too.















This one looks like it dont want to grow any new growth.





























Pretty stupid huh? I toasted them. about $140 worth of seed.
This is the perfect example of how NOT to do it.

OK I never done this before and would like to ask you guys your opinions.
So, what do I do with the survivors? Are they worth growing or will they be runts.

I forgot to mention what they went through, It had been at least 3 days when I checked the water. The ppms were 900 and the ph was 5.0​


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 1, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Temps 78 res 68°
> PPMs 260 PH 5.8
> 
> I been flushing the girls for 4 days now. PPMs started at 10 and have gone up to 260
> ...


As long as they're still alive there is hope. Stress early on is argued alot, but as long as the genetics are good, putting the plants through some hardships and getting them to recover to perfect seems to make the plants a little stronger than if they were babied the whole time. My original White Widow seedlings were in bad shape when I got them, not really any better than yours, but with some tlc they turned out to be fantastic plants with no problems(hermies and whatnot). I would definetly say just fix the problems and see how they do. They might suprise you with how quickly they recover.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 1, 2010)

damn thats fucked up sorry bro 
what i would do is get the ph back to normal and run a low nute solution and back the lights and hope the make make it


----------



## cutman (Mar 1, 2010)

what was the pmm when you started. they look pretty mested up. but i bet you can bring them back. it might take a week or so but they will grow i bet. Either way it worth a try sense you have money in those seeds. i just fired up my cloner. with 2.5 gal of water with 20 ml of aguashield by botanicare. Its says 5-15 ml per gal so i went with 8 ml per gal. Lats time i use clonexs cloning solution. But this time i use power clone from botanicare as well. Its says 45-65 ml per gal, so i use 50 ml, pre gal. pmm after i let it mix good is at 470. ph 6.2. have check water temp yet. figure i would let it run a couple hours then check it. ill put clones in later tonight. im going to clone that white widow and northern lights, that stuff just looks allosome.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 1, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> So, what do I do with the survivors? Are they worth growing or will they be runts.
> I forgot to mention what they went through, It had been at least 3 days when I checked the water. The ppms were 900 and the ph was 5.0​





Wait it out and go into recovery mode. As long as you let them grow till they start looking good all should be ok. Just dont flower with sick plants.... (learned the hard way). I hope it all pulls through for you man! 


~I just found out that my new nutrients drop the ph WAY too much...LOL... After recalibrating my pen and such (as I should have from the very first switch) all seems to be recovering. PH alone can fuck plants up bad. I think my hps cab is recovering from the problem but things werent looking good for a couple days... especially since I was adding the normal amount of ph down... Glad I finally checked the ph of my mix​


----------



## snow4aaron (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey Cruzer,
Sorry to hear about the mildew and seedlings. I am having difficulties with my op as well. I feel your pain but I am also learning so much. I think you can get them to recover. I nute and PH burned my babies last week and they are just starting to throw out new growth now.

I will be out of town for a 2 weeks with no back up. Do you think I should close down the shop and wait to start fresh again when I return? I have left for 1 week and they did great.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't think it's a total loss. I agree with the others, go into recovery mode. You may lose one or two but they will bounce back, if you give them a chance. I would just keep an eye out later in life for a possible hermie.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 1, 2010)

OUCH!! hate to see that!! jus keep them on life support!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone. 
So the general opinion is to baby them for a bit (life support) and if they recover they should be fine. 
Im pretty sure at least 2 of the blueberry are not going to make it.

When I realised what I did I dumped the res and started them on R/O ph 5.8
Starting the PPMs at 10. Its been a couple days and the ppms have gone up to 120

Same deal with the flower grow but its up to 300. 
They started using water again and the leaf is not crispy like it was so thats a good sign. Im gonna change it out today with r/o again.

I have over nuted plants in the beginning of flower before and it increased the amount of nodes. I was happy with that but the plants were much larger than these. It's just that I was so pissed off at myself I was ready to toss the seedlings and go get some clones. Those blueberry seeds were like $100 though. 

OK they get a thumbs up. A chance to live. 
I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Good choice cruz. Glad they are coming around a bit. My leaves just got soft again yesterday... Thank GOD!! PH bit me in the ass big time. 

Now I realize that this is what probably happened to my last flouro round I had to cut early.... I guess make sure you check ph with the meter every time you use something new. 

Also... Found the ph drop culprit. Its the Sensizyme. Takes 7.5 water and with one dose drops it to 5 or less! 

You will fix your ladies up fine I know it.


----------



## Earl (Mar 3, 2010)

Stressed plants are very susceptible to disease

Be sure and keep the rez temp cool
and watch out for pH dropping 
as an indicator of disease.

Do you have any H2o2 for checking early sign of disease ?

2ml/gl of 35% H2o2 is usually good for a shot 
at stopping new potential problems.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hum, No I dont have any H2o2.
Its been a couple days now and the ph hasn't dropped. But the plants still look like shit. I dont think they are all gonna make it. I may just keep the best one of each and see if I can keep the strain by making mothers out of them.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 6, 2010)

OK, I harvested the girls, got them hanging now. 
Looks like I will get about half of what would have been there without the problems. OH well, my bad.


Heres the last shot you will see of the green crack and its powdery mildew,
Its a shame, they were growing just like I wanted them to.








They are in the garbage can now.
I removed everything from the main cab and wipped it down. 









Gave it the once over with organoside and wipped it down again. 









Then I cit a hole in the top mounted the fan on top of the cab and re-routed the exhaust. 
Heres a before shot,









After Shot of the clearence.










I picked up a four inches. Now I got 43" to the bottom of the bulb at full height. Heres all the way up.

















Next I got to thinking about what I can do so this wont happen in the future and that means spending money on the grow.

I ordered two new thermostats, three PCI slot fans and a replacement TDS meter.

Heres the new exhaust thermostat, AIR-2: Temperature & Humidity Controller 
I like the remote probe. It will also controll my new dehumidifer. $123





This one will run the heaters and a fan.
I know its a bit more than others but it will controll both heat or cool. 
Also look at that coil, I think this will be more accurate. $46





The waterproof PPM pen. Its suspose to float. 
I have an older one like this, it still works but has problems. Hell, I bought it used like a year ago. This one has one button calabration instead of turning a tiny screw. I can never get mine to calabrate right. $68





By the way guys, I got them all at that same site but there site design sucks. Not very easy to navagate.


Growing in a cabinet has its challanges, one is I need ventlation but can fit a decent size fan in there.
Heres what I came up with. I have one inch slits cut in the shelf for passive ventlation. These are wider then the normal PCI fan. they are twice the width, so 1 5/8 inches wide by about 3.5 inches long and bout 6 inches deep.


Thermalake TMG SL1 Slot cooler. 
I got three comming. Two for the back and one for the front. $35

That ought to do it.​


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you lost so much of your crop, my friend. Sounds like you might have it licked in the future though! Good finds.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 7, 2010)

to bad about those qirls. Interesting fan problem, but if you wanted to run a real fan, couldnt you mount it to the outside back of the cabinet? Any of the large fans for exhaust would be fairly easy to mount on the outside. Sucks about the green crack to. If you have a problem down the road with that pm still, you might want to look into a sulfer burner. They are usually meant for larger spaces, but you might be able to find one small enough to use. But on a positive note, that organocide works great at destroying the mites. Good look and I look forward to seeing the operation up and running again.


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice purchases Cruzer
Are you planning on hardwiring your exhaust fan(s) directly to the thermostat or will you purchase a piggyback plug?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 7, 2010)

That heater/fan thermostat will work great for you. That is what I am running to control my cabinet exhaust. I am sorry for you losing your crop as well.  Your next round will kick ass man! I hope you dont give up on the hempy, looks like you really had those going good.


----------



## cutman (Mar 7, 2010)

youll like that pen i have one just like it and it dose float. easy to calabrate. keep on keep on i and we know you will. i got my hawaiian hanging now as well


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 7, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> I'm sorry to hear you lost so much of your crop, my friend. Sounds like you might have it licked in the future though! Good finds.


Thanks for the confidence. I think I got it but only time will tell.



Integra21 said:


> to bad about those qirls. Interesting fan problem, but if you wanted to run a real fan, couldnt you mount it to the outside back of the cabinet? Any of the large fans for exhaust would be fairly easy to mount on the outside. Sucks about the green crack to. If you have a problem down the road with that pm still, you might want to look into a sulfer burner. They are usually meant for larger spaces, but you might be able to find one small enough to use. But on a positive note, that organocide works great at destroying the mites. Good look and I look forward to seeing the operation up and running again.


Sound is a major consideration, the cabs are in the same room as tv and computer. My exhaust fan is a panasonic wisper fan squirrel cage design at 80 CFM. This replaces all the air in the growing chamber 3 time a minute when its on. Sure its made for a bathroom but it is quieter then anything else. Thats what I just cut the hole for and mounted on the top. Its vented out the window box. If I were to say pick up a 300 cfm inline fan it would be way to much for what I got going on. These fans I just got are to move the air around between the upper and lower portions of the cab, there is usually a 10° difference.
Yea, sucks I had to toss the green crack but I do not want this shit happening again. In regards to a burner, thanks for the info but I also think a sulfer burner would be too much for this small space. 



tom__420 said:


> Nice purchases Cruzer
> Are you planning on hardwiring your exhaust fan(s) directly to the thermostat or will you purchase a piggyback plug?


The thermostat will control the main exhaust and the two small 4 in fans. It will also controll the new humidifier.
Then the new PIC slot fans are for circulation inside the cab. I plan on putting them on a 15 min increment timer. While lights are on 30 on 30 off. When lights off 15 on 45 off. The second thermostat is for those cerramic heaters I got. They are now placed in the lower chamber directly under the slot fans. So, cool air comes in from underneath and is pushed up by the fans, then when it gets cold the heaters will come on under the shelf and the cool air will be replaced with warm dry air. 

Thats the idea anyway. Once I get it setup I will take some shots so its eaiser to understand.

By the way people, I am trying to figure out how I can grow in my yard without the neighbor kids stealing it.
Any ideas?


----------



## snow4aaron (Mar 8, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> By the way people, I am trying to figure out how I can grow in my yard without the neighbor kids stealing it.
> Any ideas?


Hey Cruzer,
I got some green crack clones that had powdery mildew also. I tossed them out as well. Strange.

I would also like to know the answer to this question. I have thought about a little green house?


----------



## cutman (Mar 8, 2010)

*YEA!!* get a really big dog, and train it to eat little* kids!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ha!

Years ago I had a Saint Bernard, named him Barney. He pretty much kept to himself.
All he wanted was to be fed and fuck the bitches, I fed him an bread him. $250 stud fee or a pick of the litter. He didnt like kids at all. As a matter of fact he bit into the center of this kid. Looked like a fuckin shark bite. tooth holes from left of the kids navel to his back. One bite. 
Yea, I had to get rid of him. Sold him to a guy with some property.

Thats what I need, build a greenhouse/doghouse and get a pit bull and tell him its home.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 8, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Ha!
> 
> Years ago I had a Saint Bernard, named him Barney. He pretty much kept to himself.
> All he wanted was to be fed and fuck the bitches, I fed him an bread him. $250 stud fee or a pick of the litter. He didnt like kids at all. As a matter of fact he bit into the center of this kid. Looked like a fuckin shark bite. tooth holes from left of the kids navel to his back. One bite.
> ...


i got a pack o pits and they hang out sunbath next to my outdoor plants there hella smart had a lil issues at first with youngest but now they ALL know those are daddys other babies and they watch em its a pretty cool thing to watch such a beasty breed be gentle with/ around my plants my middle one is the most protective if she hears a pindrop outside she jumps up and takes off tword the backyard via doggie door all in one motion 

such a cool thing


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Mar 9, 2010)

Agreed  My dog is a mut mix of pitbull, chow, and lab. She has bitten a friend who decided not to knock, chased a UPS guy into his truck literally, and only barks and gets on edge when there is an actual problem. No training required, just got lucky with this one as she is the best watch dog I have ever had. 

Pound Pups rule.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin' (Mar 9, 2010)

Now that I know you are a poker player I have a problem maybe you could help with. There is this little hottie at my local card room. She always brings really good pot and invites me to smoke. Being a guy I have to go but not long after our little break I always get broke!! Maybe I need to find something to bring with me that I can still think after...IDK


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 9, 2010)

Do like Clinton did... Don"t inhale. LOL

If your a player you know you dont play drunk right? Well this is the same thing bro. You want to put your money in with the best hand but those duces look real good when your stoned. Na, I would tell her I will take a raincheck. Then when your done gambling ask her for a toke. Who knows, she may follow you home.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin' (Mar 9, 2010)

Not inhaling would be way too wasteful. I guess I just have to show a little self control. when I dont smoke I notice everything at the table...when I do smoke I notice the carpet pattern. That super system is a classic but the problem is everyones read it.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 9, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Do like Clinton did... Don"t inhale. LOL
> 
> If your a player you know you dont play drunk right? Well this is the same thing bro. You want to put your money in with the best hand but those duces look real good when your stoned. Na, I would tell her I will take a raincheck. Then when your done gambling ask her for a toke. Who knows, she may follow you home.


i agree money over bitches basically but truth be told it looks like shes a better poker player than you knows that you cant play high and she can i do it to my boys with madden all the time i can smoke and think they cant lol niggas know im doin too and yet we still smoke and play and bet the call of maryjane is strong and when its a threesome i.e a pretty girl to smoke with you got no chance your gonna walk in determined not to smoke she bats those eyes perks up the chest waves the bag and its a wrap especially when they say " i cant roll please do it for me"


----------



## cutman (Mar 10, 2010)

hey dude it time for the lady to go out side . put 4 out today. 2 white wodows and 1 northern lights and i lemon skunk. wonder how they will do in this texas heat. it gets perrty hot in the summer. but will see. potesed a couple pic. hey have 2 white widow males, im thinking of takes these and putting it with the mother what do you think . get my own seed. even mixes it with the nothern lights. hmmmm might be cool huh


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 12, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> i agree money over bitches basically but truth be told it looks like shes a better poker player than you knows that you cant play high and she can i do it to my boys with madden all the time i can smoke and think they cant lol niggas know im doin too and yet we still smoke and play and bet the call of maryjane is strong and when its a threesome i.e a pretty girl to smoke with you got no chance your gonna walk in determined not to smoke she bats those eyes perks up the chest waves the bag and its a wrap especially when they say " i cant roll please do it for me"


Did you get that Mojo?
Yea Mike, sounds like you been around the block.



cutman said:


> hey dude it time for the lady to go out side . put 4 out today. 2 white wodows and 1 northern lights and i lemon skunk. wonder how they will do in this texas heat. it gets perrty hot in the summer. but will see. potesed a couple pic. hey have 2 white widow males, im thinking of takes these and putting it with the mother what do you think . get my own seed. even mixes it with the nothern lights. hmmmm might be cool huh


Hum, It might be best to take a plastic bag and cover one pollen branch and shake the pollen off into the bag. Then cover one bud with the bag, put a rubber band on it and shake it. let it sit there over night then take it off. That way you pollinate one bud instead of all of them. You want to keep this female separate from the others when you do this but after you can put her back with the others.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 12, 2010)

Temps 78 res 68°
PMS 160 PH 5.7

OK, These poor little girls look like they may survive. Well most of them anyway.
Its been a week or so of flushing, Yesterday swapped out the r/o water and added a bit of nutes and Nitrozime to put ppms at 180. I figure I will let them go for a couple days then up the strength to 300 ppm.






















I got rid of the second res I had on this shelf and plumbed it to the lower res. Now I got room for clones.










I finally got my new res installed. I went with a 10 gallon tub, installed the chiller and now I run both flower areas off the same res. The best part of the deal is now I got a drain under the tub instead of the side. It drains almost all the water and makes it much easier to change out.








I still have to mount the electrical. 
Im not sure if I want to run it all out the back and set something up outside the cab or just mount it to the wall.








The chiller is now heating the water, It does both heat and cool. Dam thing makes more noise then I thought it would though.​


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 12, 2010)

cutman said:


> hey dude it time for the lady to go out side . put 4 out today. 2 white wodows and 1 northern lights and i lemon skunk. wonder how they will do in this texas heat. it gets perrty hot in the summer. but will see. potesed a couple pic. hey have 2 white widow males, im thinking of takes these and putting it with the mother what do you think . get my own seed. even mixes it with the nothern lights. hmmmm might be cool huh


i dunno if your climate is anything like mine but if you put e out now they will be triggered to flower they wont see june jul the hottest months unless you reveg em


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thats a good point Mike, I agree its a bit early for outside.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, I got a smoke report.
The last grow has cured for a month now and I tried it.

Comparing the three grows of trainwreck.
The flower in floro had the most trichs, best stone and best taste.
The flower in Metal Halide came in a close second but more volume.
I am sorry to say the flower in HPS had twice the volume but half the quality. Granted I had a little mildew but not that much on this grow. What the hell am I gonna do with all this mediocre bud.

I am starting this next grow with the Ceramic Metal Halide. I will veg and flower the first 4 or 6 weeks then switch to the agrosun. See if I can get the trichome production then bulk up with HPS.

By the way, I got six afghan Kush clones to replace the blueberry. Im gonna make a mother plant out of one that survived so I can keep the strain.​


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 12, 2010)

The lack of quality and frostyness was probly the fault of the sprays and mildew. I consider the frostiness of my girls to compare with the best of them using my agro. Didnt you cut that run early too? That makes a huge difference on the high and total sticky goodness. Good to see the little ones are pulling threw.


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 12, 2010)

I would get those sickly looking plants in a higher ppm mix
I start seeds out in 250 ppm nutes w/o problems
I would try upping your nutes to around 500 ppm I think the plants would grow much happier
The ppm of my tap water is higher than your nute mix right now lol
Would that chiller fit to the right of that new 10 gallon rez?
If it were inside the cab that might block out some of the noise its generating


----------



## BquamB (Mar 12, 2010)

:O Jaw dropped reading through this, Amazing. I love the cabinet design, they're huge!


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 12, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Well, I got a smoke report.
> The last grow has cured for a month now and I tried it.
> 
> Comparing the three grows of trainwreck.
> ...


 what youll wanna do is flower for first six on hps to make it bulk when it wants to bulk then during last 2 weeks switch to halide source:jorge cervantes 
personally i go with both in my flower room for a full spectrum


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 12, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> The lack of quality and frostyness was probly the fault of the sprays and mildew. I consider the frostiness of my girls to compare with the best of them using my agro. Didnt you cut that run early too? That makes a huge difference on the high and total sticky goodness. Good to see the little ones are pulling threw.


too many people put there faith in hps not knowing why they became so popular in first place the reason why is commercial growers loved em cause they made there plants grow bulkier not better quality hps has no uvb your plants make thc as a natural sun screen of sorts they dont produce this extra "sunscreen" unless exposed to uvb= metal halide floro's


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 12, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> too many people put there faith in hps not knowing why they became so popular in first place the reason why is commercial growers loved em cause they made there plants grow bulkier not better quality hps has no uvb your plants make thc as a natural sun screen of sorts they dont produce this extra "sunscreen" unless exposed to uvb= metal halide floro's


Thats why I always use enhanced spectrum bulbs with the added blue and higher red and violet than regular hps. I will be trying out a new bulb next run which is a pulse start metal halide that are supposed to have a really good uv output and color spectrum. They come in pretty much all temperature ranges, planning on using the 3k for flower except will be using the 10k for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 12, 2010)

Glad to see your little ones are picking up - the new growth looks good, nice save!


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 13, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> The lack of quality and frostyness was probly the fault of the sprays and mildew. I consider the frostiness of my girls to compare with the best of them using my agro. Didnt you cut that run early too? That makes a huge difference on the high and total sticky goodness. Good to see the little ones are pulling threw.


Yes thats true. All those things considered, the end result is the end result.
Im not trashing the bulb, Im just reporting my findings.



tom__420 said:


> I would get those sickly looking plants in a higher ppm mix
> I start seeds out in 250 ppm nutes w/o problems
> I would try upping your nutes to around 500 ppm I think the plants would grow much happier
> The ppm of my tap water is higher than your nute mix right now lol
> ...


No kidding man, My tap is about 350ppm. Thats why I haul the bottles.
I needed flush out those old nutes, I'm slowly bringing it up to 600 
Now I got the new clones on the same res and wanna make sure they are cool with it too. That chiller would fit inside the cab but it needs more space. That compresser I had in there was a sealed system. This needs air movement. Not all of these will heat and cool. Maybe the noise is the heater and the chiller will be quieter. I dont know.



BquamB said:


> :O Jaw dropped reading through this, Amazing. I love the cabinet design, they're huge!


Thanks for stoppin by. Yea, I like them too. Thinking about a third actually.



mikegreenthumb said:


> what youll wanna do is flower for first six on hps to make it bulk when it wants to bulk then during last 2 weeks switch to halide source:jorge cervantes
> personally i go with both in my flower room for a full spectrum


No shit. I got it backwards then eh? 
Well Im gonna veg with it for now and check that out.
Thanks.



DoeEyed said:


> Glad to see your little ones are picking up - the new growth looks good, nice save!


Just about out of the woods. Now we want to see some nodes. Thanks!


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 13, 2010)

Temps 82 res 68°
290 PPM PH 5.9


I added a bit more nutes and switched to 3 inch pots with hydroton. The new clones were rooted in rockwool so I had to do something and I did both tubs so I can move the plants if need be. I went and got a couple more tubs and just used the lids for now. Ill keep the old ones for future grows. Heres some shots of the Afgahn Kush. The original AK. Man these stink already.









Here is where I got those heaters now, Two of those ceramic and I found screw in receptacles I will use for fans while the heaters are on. I found some black screen I used above the patio last year folded it up and put it on the bottom. It ant gonna stop spidermites but it may slow them down.









The new kids on the block.

















I paid $12 each including tax from a local club. 
I used to have to go to Oakland, well an hours drive to get them and paid $15 plus tax. This is awesome all these despensaries opening up around here.


Heres the floro cab now with 3 in pots. Five rhinos and one small Blueberry.
















The larger Blueberry Im gonna try and make a mum down here in dirt. I got some black gold soil 05-00-00 for her.









She looks kinda lonely down here.
​


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 13, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Thats why I always use enhanced spectrum bulbs with the added blue and higher red and violet than regular hps. I will be trying out a new bulb next run which is a pulse start metal halide that are supposed to have a really good uv output and color spectrum. They come in pretty much all temperature ranges, planning on using the 3k for flower except will be using the 10k for the last 2 weeks.


i have two pulse start halide's n love how they preform


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 13, 2010)

i dunno too much bout hydro but they look over watered and too low nutes you might wanna up those nutes bout double and water less i dunno how to do that with hydro but i figure you do


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 13, 2010)

You have a good eye for plants Mike. Yea they are over watered. Changing out to the 3 inch pots gives the plugs a wall of hydroton the water needs to get through so that will help. They are on a cycle timer where they get sprayed for 2 min then 10 min off. You need that to grow roots in air but unfortunately its too much for the rooter plugs or rockwool. Just watch the next couple days, they are going to take off.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 13, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> You have a good eye for plants Mike. Yea they are over watered. Changing out to the 3 inch pots gives the plugs a wall of hydroton the water needs to get through so that will help. They are on a cycle timer where they get sprayed for 2 min then 10 min off. You need that to grow roots in air but unfortunately its too much for the rooter plugs or rockwool. Just watch the next couple days, they are going to take off.


 thats interesting my plants do a similar thing in the earth box when i first put em in there they look over watered then after about a week they take off like you gave em a shot of nos i wonder if a similar thing happens in the soil in a wick system container


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 13, 2010)

OK, I got a good look at my yard and I have a area back in the corner with a southern exposure I can use for a greenhouse.








I am going to remove the bushes that turned into trees and move that little shed to make room. 
I figure it will be 12" wide 7' deep and 7 feet tall at the highest point. Heres a sketch of what I came up with.








Framing with 2x4's then the panels will be pre cut at 4x8 and I will cut them to fit and hold them in with trim. I looked at a lot of material and have decided on Solexx panels. the 3.5 mm panels.

I was looking at greenhouse kits and found this device that will open and close vents when it gets hot. I will install one for the center panel of the roof and attach it to lower vents so they all open and close at the same time. This way I wont need to run electric out there. (well I say that for now)




*Overview*

The Auto Vent will open your Snap & Grow greenhouse vent window to let the hot air escape. As the oil in the arm heats up your vent will open without any help from you. This carefree way of cooling your greenhouse will allow you to focus on growing and maintaining your plants. The Auto Vent can be installed in a matter of minutes. It does not hang too low inside your greenhouse allowing for optimal head room. This is a must have especially in the Snap & Grow 8' x 8' greenhouse.
*Specifications*

Snap & Grow Hobby Greenhouse 
Dimensions: 3" x 3" x 16" 
Vent opens automatically 
Aluminum and plastic

OK, what am I forgetting?​


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 13, 2010)

Awesome!  I wish I was in a position to do the same. Great job cruz


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks man, I'm excited about it.
I only wish I could do the work but in my condition it will take me forever. Looks like I will pick up a couple guys at home depot parking lot to dig out the trees and shit. I should be able to build it though. Just take my time.


----------



## DenseBuds (Mar 13, 2010)

Man I wanna move back to Cali!


----------



## cutman (Mar 13, 2010)

ill come out and build it for ya buddy. iv been doing wood work for alittle over 30yrs you think i have the experience! lol. man you build your self a green house then you can grow like me. well better than me!!!!! its nice to grow enough in one grow to last all year. hell i should have enough to last after this,to last for well over that this time around. i cant believe that it been a year sense i started growing. and thanks to you and many others, iv gotten much better at it. check out my trichromes in the pics. i put a magnifing glass in front of my camera and it worked.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 13, 2010)

Awe man, that would be awesome bro. Im sure it would last forever if you did. Thanks for the offer but a round trip ticket from Texas and back along with materials would be a bit out of the budget. I got a bum heart is all. I just have to take it slow. I may ask your opinion on the construction though.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 13, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks man, I'm excited about it.
> I only wish I could do the work but in my condition it will take me forever. Looks like I will pick up a couple guys at home depot parking lot to dig out the trees and shit. I should be able to build it though. Just take my time.


 have you considered just doing it outta pvc piping and clear plastic kinda like a tent design for the size that your doing unless your using all that wood for security it would prob make more sense to do it from piping clear plastic and zip ties could put it up it 20-60 min use it across bottom and will be well enforced enough to hang sup lighting fans etc


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 13, 2010)

Should be sick Cruze. Looks like a nice design and those window openers are sweet. good luck, loking forward to seeing that puppy up and running. You could always recruit a build crew from the home depot parking lot if you need help.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 13, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> have you considered just doing it outta pvc piping and clear plastic kinda like a tent design for the size that your doing unless your using all that wood for security it would prob make more sense to do it from piping clear plastic and zip ties could put it up it 20-60 min use it across bottom and will be well enforced enough to hang sup lighting fans etc


Yea I have thought about the PVC. Its a security thing. I want a door I can lock. Besides I want it to look nice and in my opinion the PVC looks cool but not like a permanent structure would. Also I want who ever is thinking about rippin me off to think twice. 



Integra21 said:


> Should be sick Cruze. Looks like a nice design and those window openers are sweet. good luck, loking forward to seeing that puppy up and running. You could always recruit a build crew from the home depot parking lot if you need help.


Thats true man, Lets hope I dont have to though. I enjoy building things.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 13, 2010)

I am a Salesman by trade but I swing a hammer every now and then, built this in the yard a few years back. 
Had the cement poured but I did the rest myself.










Looks like it can use another coat of stain. Dam happens every time I take a pic I see something to do.

.


----------



## cutman (Mar 13, 2010)

looks nice want to sit back there and toke your alsome smoke. lol good job.


----------



## cutman (Mar 13, 2010)

hey check out my new pics


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yea when it gets a little warm I get my laptop and sit out there, burn one and play some cards online. Thats where I got the left over screen for the bottom of the cab. I did the back side of it for a little privacy.

Yea, I will check out the pics.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 13, 2010)

I can picture them already...









LOL with a little photoshop.
Woops forgot the greenhouse.​


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 13, 2010)

Talk about sharing the vision! lol


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 13, 2010)

nice 
thats a pretty picture metaphoric speaking


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ha! Yea, Those are Boomers White Widow plants.
Once I saw them I knew someday I would have do it.

Heres his journal if you are interested. 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/190582-medicinal-garden-whitewidow-6clones-outdoor.html


----------



## cutman (Mar 14, 2010)

wow you grew them fast !!!!! lol


----------



## cutman (Mar 14, 2010)

dam i hope my out side white widow gets like that wow


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 16, 2010)

looks familiar


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 16, 2010)

Temps 80 res 68°
PPMS 490 Ph 5.7

Quick update, not much change in the floro cab. 
A little growth but still no roots popping out the bottom of the pots.
















After planting the blueberry in soil I went and got the little one I tossed out. It was still alive in the bottom of the trash can. 
I put it in hydroton. what the hell, it survived the trash can for a couple days. It deserves to live.









Now the larger cab is a different story...
Out of the six clones five are doing great, I got one problem child but she will come around.








Here she is on the left.



























I have kept my light about 18" away. I wanted these girls to get used to there new environment before I turned up the juice.
​


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 16, 2010)

lookin good glad im hear for the start


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 16, 2010)

looks good nice roots


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 16, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> lookin good glad im hear for the start


Hey Boomer, Pull up a chair. You deserve it after all that work.
(I just caught up at your journal)



mikegreenthumb said:


> looks good nice roots


Yea these worked good so the floro girls should be right behind them.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 16, 2010)

Glad to hear it's going good for you! I can't believe that little blueberry survived in the trash! lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 16, 2010)

Me either, I went to take the trash out and there she was. 
The other two were dried up but she had green. I couldnt just toss her.

Just watch, she will be the only one that lives and gives me clones for days.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 17, 2010)

lol...yeah, it could happen. Only - not if we actually were _trying_ to do it!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 17, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey Boomer, Pull up a chair. You deserve it after all that work.
> (I just caught up at your journal)
> 
> lol thanks ya its def been a busy week,


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 18, 2010)

They look a little better evey time I see them. Give it another 2-3 weeks and you'll never even know they had a problem to begin with.


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Mar 18, 2010)

Gotta agree with DoeEyed on this one, its almost as if when someone might get into a grow slump and not be motivated, everything seems to magically grow on its own whether you like it or not... and then when you get all pumped up to grow and are way excited, Murphy notices and sets his laws into motion


----------



## DenseBuds (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey cruzer, what's the height between the screen and the cool tube glass? After this run of mine is done I am going scrog and I'm curious to see how much of a shelf I'd create.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 19, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Hey cruzer, what's the height between the screen and the cool tube glass? After this run of mine is done I am going scrog and I'm curious to see how much of a shelf I'd create.


Good idea. 
As you noticed height is not what you want for a large yield under lights.
What you want is your screen about 10 inches above the center plants curving up on the sides to about 24 inches. 

Before you add the screen arrange the pots in the center close together while starting your grow to get the most amount of light. Once they get 13 to 14 inches tall move the plants farther apart leaving a space in the center.
Add the screen at 10" center height and let the plants grow through the screen until they are about 4 or 5 inches above the screen. Thats when ya start training. I always make my bends right before the light goes on. That way the plant has a whole light cycle to get that top to curve up towards the light. If you bend it too far and dont pay attention to this the plant will choose another branch to send the growth hormones to and you lose control. Make sure the tip of the bend is at a 45 not pointing down and the wire or string you use is securing the plant to she screen about halfway up the bend. humm. gonna paint it.









That way to keep the top growing. You can point it in any direction. grow from right to left and left to right to get the max amount of stretch under control.
If you dont the side branches do get larger like SCROG grows are suppose to do but the difference isnt worth losing a main cola.

This is how I do it because if I dont get the stretch I can untie the wire and let it flower closer to the light. Another way is to keep pushing the top under the screen, if you go that route, when you make the bend make sure you have enough stem to thread back up.


----------



## DenseBuds (Mar 19, 2010)

Interesting. I had only considered weaving the stem through the screen. Thanks for the diagrams, I'll have to give it some thought.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow, everyone does everything different. I work my plants into my screnn a completely different way. Interesting how it all works. I let my branches grow 3"-4" through the screen, ten pull them back through the screen and move them over a hole or 2 and push it back above. all my branches run underneath the screen with only tips sticking through. heres a pic of under, you can kinda see it, but the main diff is mine arent actually tied down to the screen.


----------



## IAm5toned (Mar 20, 2010)

thats some crazy branching man. very nice.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 20, 2010)

nice! 
i like that branching thats pretty cool thing to see


----------



## DenseBuds (Mar 20, 2010)

When do you flip to 12/12? I've heard once the screen is 2/3rds full? How far into flower do you keep training. And lastly, about how tall do your plants get above the screen once you stop training. Thanks for the details everyone, appreciate it.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 20, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> When do you flip to 12/12? I've heard once the screen is 2/3rds full? How far into flower do you keep training. And lastly, about how tall do your plants get above the screen once you stop training. Thanks for the details everyone, appreciate it.


I have two 3'x4' screens. I use 3 18" clones to fill one and 6 small 8" clones to fill the other. Those are the sizes when they get flipped. I flip those their 1st day in the screen and they fill out 95% of it. I train then into it for the first 3-4 weeks of flower and they end up with an average height above the screen of 8-12". Last pic I'll post in your thread cruze, but its relavant to the talk, this is my screen with that layout the best I could get it to fit in the camera.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the input Integra. As you say pics are relevant to the discussion. No hijack here.

Thats a perfect example of the second method I was referring to. I started doing it that way and I had a couple runts. After that grow I tried going over the screen and when I had a runt I untied it. Again its about control, In a cabinet you do not have any room to waste and it allows me to re-arrange the buds above the screen some when one grows more then another.

Your plants look great man. It will be interesting to see the difference in yield from each side. I got a feeling it will be close.

Dense,

I tried flipping to 12/12 when the screen was half full, trained for another two weeks while they stretched, then let them go. They grew too tall. I found it best to continue training for a third week in flower.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 20, 2010)

I feel you there. On my small clone side I actually had to train them into the screen for the first 4 weeks. Wasnt expecting that. You make a very good point on the above screen rearranging. When one of my branches gets out of control, i just go under and find that branch, pull it down a little, and tie it to something. It gives me the ability to level the canopy, but not rearrange them to even it out. I might try yours on one plant next round just to see how it goes. I love trying new things out and comparing.


----------



## DenseBuds (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks!! Big help.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey everyone, I started a new journal.
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/313870-my-growitup-greenhouse-under-construction.html#post3932082

This is about my greenhouse build.
I hope to see ya there, I will be growing in soil and may need a few pointers.​


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 20, 2010)

ill be there


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 21, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> ill be there


Cool dude, After all it was your grow that inspired me.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 21, 2010)

With small plants in a confined space like this its almost impossible to keep any humidity in there cause the fans run so often. 
I came up with an idea and it works better then my others. Dont laugh till ya tried it.







Yea, I keep the tub filled with about an inch of water. 
Once a day I dip the towel, ring it out and hang it back up.









Its only 25% but it stays at 25% I can see the difference in the plants.
I keep a fan on the towel thats powered along with the exhaust fan so when the air is removed humidity is added. 
Works for me man.​


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 21, 2010)

There ya go, do what ya gotta do! Just a thought - maybe move the towel down a bit, so the end is actually hanging in the water - then it should keep soaking it up on it's own, so you don't have to? I don't know if it would work that way.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey, Dam good idea. 
Maybe the towel will wick up enough and I wont need to dip daily.
I'll try it tonight when I dip I will leave the end in and see if it works.


----------



## skinnyone (Mar 21, 2010)

it should wick...same principal with most of the humidifiers on the market. A small fan blowing directly over the tub of water will most likely increase your humidity just as much if not more.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Skinny, 
Yea I tried that. As a matter of fact the towel is in addition to water in the tub and I got a fan on them. Definitely get more with the towel.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 21, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hi Skinny,
> Yea I tried that. As a matter of fact the towel is in addition to water in the tub and I got a fan on them. Definitely get more with the towel.


why not just buy a cheap humidifier 20$ @ wallmart or longs etc


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, that would be too easy.
No, I got one. Thing is it only takes a few minutes and the whole inside of the cab is wet. Even on the low setting it happens. It pissed me off so I tossed it in the shed.


----------



## DenseBuds (Mar 22, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> why not just buy a cheap humidifier 20$ @ wallmart or longs etc


I picked up one of these on clearance at Target the other day. Supposed to let you set a target humidity and it's for a med sized room so I think it should be good. I'll post back how it performs to compare against cruzer's wick once I get my ventilation sorted.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yea Dense, Let me know how it works for you. Mine doesn't have any target. Its on or off.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 22, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea Dense, Let me know how it works for you. Mine doesn't have any target. Its on or off.


maybe hook it to a timer


----------



## DenseBuds (Mar 22, 2010)

Ya, or pick up a CAP plug that senses humidity?


----------



## cutman (Mar 22, 2010)

hey cruz you all ways have good ideals that work. good job. hey by the way i updated with new pics.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 23, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Ya, or pick up a CAP plug that senses humidity?


Yea the new thermostat I ordered has a humidistat. Works with a dehumidifier though. I still havent got it. Back ordered for another 2 weeks. Not very happy with that.



mikegreenthumb said:


> maybe hook it to a timer


Yea Mike, I tried a timer on it and just couldnt get it down.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 23, 2010)

cutman said:


> hey cruz you all ways have good ideals that work. good job. hey by the way i updated with new pics.


Actually Doe made my Idea even better by suggesting I leave the end of the towel in the tub. Wicks right up the towel. 
I'll call it the gehettofier.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 23, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea the new thermostat I ordered has a humidistat. Works with a dehumidifier though. I still havent got it. Back ordered for another 2 weeks. Not very happy with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea Mike, I tried a timer on it and just couldnt get it down.


 that sucks sorry bro im sure youll get it figured out


----------



## cutman (Mar 24, 2010)

lol thats funny!


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 24, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Actually Doe made my Idea even better by suggesting I leave the end of the towel in the tub. Wicks right up the towel.
> I'll call it the gehettofier.


 lol...Glad it's working for ya!


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 24, 2010)

Temps 82 res 70°
Ph between 5.3 and 5.8 PPMs 500

Looks like the AK girls have a mag def. I added calmag and D.M. Zone. ppms at 650. 

Maybe its time to toss the last 1/4 of flora nova grow. Its over a year old and I hear something rattling in there when I shake it.









The PH keeps dropping so I added some DM Zone today. See if that stabilizes it. 


























The over nuted girls in the floro cab are taking there sweet time coming back. 
I got two so far that I would say are going to make it to flower.























.​


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 24, 2010)

lookin great cruz. still awesome quality footage


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 24, 2010)

Those the same little ones that almost died on you?!


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 24, 2010)

Are you running full strength yet?
I am running over 1200 ppm on plants that size with no burn or deficiencies


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 24, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> lookin great cruz. still awesome quality footage


Thanks man.



DoeEyed said:


> Those the same little ones that almost died on you?!


Yep thats them in the floro cab.



tom__420 said:


> Are you running full strength yet?
> I am running over 1200 ppm on plants that size with no burn or deficiencies


Im at 650 ppm. Thats what has been the max in previous grows. Now that I burned those girls Im a little nute shy.
Hey, anyone grow afghan kush before? What do they like in regards to nute strength. I am thinking next res I will bump up to 800ppm.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 25, 2010)

They look great! Hardly look like the same girls! Nice recovery.


----------



## cutman (Mar 25, 2010)

thats what those autos iv got growing now, the ones that out grew the space. i been keeping the ppm down on them, hiegtest was 750. but i dont see why to go any higher, the plant seem to be happy were she at now. I dont think the the higher the ppm that the plant can handle means the more it will produce. just give me less chance for error. and a greater chance for a brun.


----------



## DenseBuds (Mar 26, 2010)

Cruzer - do you top your plants before you put them under the screen? I was thinking about it at first, but then I thought it might make the training more difficult since there'd be multiple "colas" to worry about. It seems I should not top and just weave/tie-down the main tip? Thx


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 26, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> They look great! Hardly look like the same girls! Nice recovery.


Ya think? 
I dont know, maybe im spoiled, growing in hydro I would think they should be farther along. I tell ya what, if I over nute young again, I will toss them and start over. I mean only two look like they will amount to much.



cutman said:


> thats what those autos iv got growing now, the ones that out grew the space. i been keeping the ppm down on them, hiegtest was 750. but i dont see why to go any higher, the plant seem to be happy were she at now. I dont think the the higher the ppm that the plant can handle means the more it will produce. just give me less chance for error. and a greater chance for a brun.


So true.



DenseBuds said:


> Cruzer - do you top your plants before you put them under the screen? I was thinking about it at first, but then I thought it might make the training more difficult since there'd be multiple "colas" to worry about. It seems I should not top and just weave/tie-down the main tip? Thx


Yes, 
I top a week or so before I add the screen. I am just about to top the AK.
Now I havent grown this strain before so I dont know what to expect but I want 12 main colas in that screen. Theres plenty of room.


----------



## cutman (Mar 28, 2010)

hey bud i flush 3 two days ago .and will be feeding just adjusted tap water for the next week or so to finnish them out. hoping to cut nexts week. few pics of them out side. smoke on bro


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 28, 2010)

cutman said:


> hey bud i flush 3 two days ago .and will be feeding just adjusted tap water for the next week or so to finnish them out. hoping to cut nexts week. few pics of them out side. smoke on bro


Yea, I saw you cut the one, Hey, how come you havent checked out my greenhouse build? Im getting to the point where I may need your advise on how to do the roof.

Link in sig.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 28, 2010)

Temps 81 res 76°
PPMs 490 PH 6.0


Im having problems with this nano chiller. Aqua Euro CL-85
This model heats and cools the water. designed to keep an even temp. From what I understand not all of this model number chiller does that. Most just cool. OK thats was the idea but this dam thing does not cool the water. I warmed it up and kept it around 68° for a couple days but the ambient temps were about the same.

Now its warming up, so is the res. I tried a bigger water pump and double checked all the connections. I have tried resetting it several times too. Looks like I bought a $200 heater. This is not acceptable, I have emailed Reefplayground.net Lets see what he says. I bought it from him through ebay.

Heres a couple shots of the AK
They are just about healthy enough to top. Well the three on the left are but there sisters are not quite there yet.
Makes me think I got some plugged sprinklers. I gotta check that out.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 31, 2010)

Temps 83 res 68°
PPms 450 PH 6.2

Topped off with fresh, adjusted ph to 6.0 
I contacted aqua euro about the chiller because reefplayground did not reply to my email. They told me to go down in pump size not up. So I adjusted the little rio 300 down and it seems to be working fine now.

I looked into topping the Afghan kush and found it does not respond well to topping. So I am not going to do it. 
So I pulled them all out, put in the screen and when I put them back I re-arranged them and put the small ones in the center. 
Looks like its time to flip these girls.

























The floro cab is on the same res now so they are going to 12/12 too.
Looks like I bonzaied a couple of them.








Heres the Blueberry mum.
















She is finally looking healthy.
​


----------



## cutman (Mar 31, 2010)

she looks healthy now hope she has many babys. hey i need to send you some of this white widow pollen and you can make some white berry widow. thats my plan.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 31, 2010)

Things are definately looking up, cruzer. Any sign of the pm or mites?


----------



## phreakygoat (Apr 1, 2010)

hey buddy, thought i'd stop by and send some cannabis love. Life is fucking crazy, but i'm glad your grow will never end!


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 1, 2010)

cutman said:


> she looks healthy now hope she has many babys. hey i need to send you some of this white widow pollen and you can make some white berry widow. thats my plan.


Sounds good, but im just not there yet. Keep it in the freezer, i'll be ready in a couple months.



DoeEyed said:


> Things are definately looking up, cruzer. Any sign of the pm or mites?


no No NO! dont jinks me now.



phreakygoat said:


> hey buddy, thought i'd stop by and send some cannabis love. Life is fucking crazy, but i'm glad your grow will never end!


Right on bro, one thing you can always bank on in life is change.
Keep your head straight.


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 2, 2010)

lol...Ok sorry, I won't say those dirty words. Got one more clone question for you. Ive heard people say you can clone a clone indefinately, without loss of vigor - and then I've heard people say, after the tenth time or so, they start to degrade. Do you know which is true?


----------



## cutman (Apr 2, 2010)

I dont know if that true doe, never gone that far with clones, im on the 3th gen... of W.W, and N/L. But it seems to me that the genetic should not change. I mean its not like your introducing any other genetic to you clone to change it, to make it better of not. Now are you talking clones from a mum, or clones off of clones off of clones from a mum. hmm, the mum wont change really dont see how clones would either, even after cloning many times. i havent kept a mum i just clone off her once put her in flower and my next clone comes from her clones.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yea, from what I understand you can clone as many times as you want. I have taken clones from clones 5 times. They were mostly the same but after looking at pics of the first grow and the last grow of those clones I noticed something.
Now dont take this for gospel but as I cloned I always kept the clones that were short and bushy. The last grow all the clones where short and bushy. Much more so then the first set of clones. So, I figure by keeping select clones I was able to bring out the phenotype I wanted out of her genes. Once I got the plant size perfected I got tired of the smoke and finished off the strain. (apollo)

Could be the person who told you the clones lost there "vigor" wasnt very selective in what they kept.


----------



## cutman (Apr 2, 2010)

right on. thats why i pick the ones that look the strongest.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 2, 2010)

What is said about it is that no mater how many times you clone a plant, the original age of the plant stays with them(since seed). And since over lllong periods of time, the plant ages like most things and wil gradually loose potency. I have seen ranges that are all over, but I think the original genetics is the base for how well it ages(just like everything else). I have see several people say genetics are only good for 1-2years, but Ive also seen claims of motheres still giving great clones/buds for up to 10 years. I think they are both right, bu showing how different genetics can wear out faster. I saw this first had with a local growers Piss strain(the one I grew outside). He has been growing it for about 7 years. And 7 years ago it was a lot better. It is still great herb today, but it had a lot more of a punch in its high years back. It is a very slow gradual decrease that I would say could only be noticed with passing of large amounts of time. Hope this helps answer some questions.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 5, 2010)

Temps 79 res 67°
PPMs 780 Ph 5.8

Flipped the lights on the first but just got around to changing the res. There on FF now. 
I swapped the largest White Rhino for the smallest Afgan Kush. Man, shes diggin the light.



































I havent done any training cause I was told this is a short plant. 
If they get out of hand I got the screen there now.


The floro cab, Maybe I should call it the retard ward.






















Her stalk is real thick but tiny leaves. 









At least they are off those old flora nutes.
I got them on FF and calmag. Tossed is a little flora diamond nectar. Figured it couldnt hurt.​


----------



## cutman (Apr 5, 2010)

dude i would like to see how an auto would do in your hydro set up. how much more they would grow and quick. in that kind of set up. because hieght is a prob.... in you cab, it wouldnt be if they were all autos. not to mention in half the time. it might take more autos to get the amount as off of on plant .


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 5, 2010)

Define "short"? I think those top ladies are gonna get taller still, good thing you popped your screen in there! Three of them, at least, I don't think they heard they're supposed to be short. lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 5, 2010)

cutman said:


> dude i would like to see how an auto would do in your hydro set up. how much more they would grow and quick. in that kind of set up. because hieght is a prob.... in you cab, it wouldnt be if they were all autos. not to mention in half the time. it might take more autos to get the amount as off of on plant .


Yea, I have thought of that. Its a numbers thing. Although my county doesnt have a limit on how many I can grow theres a lot of shit going down now in regards to limits and stuff. They are tring to legalize it altogether but the state will supply and tax it. Im gonna wait and see what happens. Untill then Im tring to stay within the state limit. 



DoeEyed said:


> Define "short"? I think those top ladies are gonna get taller still, good thing you popped your screen in there! Three of them, at least, I don't think they heard they're supposed to be short. lol


Hum, ya got me thinking again Doe.
Maybe they did but I just got stupid plants. That sounds more like my luck.
I did a bit more research and found the average size out doors is about 1.5 meters. I thought it was about 3 feet. 
Looks like they will need a bend or two durring stretch. Good eye.

Thing that gets me is the size of the leaf. Real skinny like sativa but its suspose to be 100% Indica. I bought these clones form Plant Providers. They supply most of the dispensaries in my area with clones. Real nice gal, I gotta believe thats what I got. I checked other AK grows and the leaf looked skinny too. Weird.


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah I hear ya, I've gotten a few that are supposed to be one thing but look like another.


----------



## cutman (Apr 5, 2010)

now i thought that indica was the small skinny leaf. and the fat leaf was sativa. and ak is more indica than sativa. so i read that is. the hawaiian is more indica with skinny leives.


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 5, 2010)

cutman said:


> now i thought that indica was the small skinny leaf. and the fat leaf was sativa. and ak is more indica than sativa. so i read that is. the hawaiian is more indica with skinny leives.


Nope, Sativas usually have the long, thin, finger-like leaves, and Indicas have the short, broad leaves. Well - usually, anyways. lol


----------



## cutman (Apr 6, 2010)

ok i had it backwards thanks mrs doe.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 7, 2010)

It all looks pretty great to me man! I think your flouro ones are making a good recovery. The others will still probably need some bending/tying back, but no big deal there.


----------



## Copycat (Apr 7, 2010)

First of I would like to thank you for publishing your experiments, builds, grow tips and the all the other vast info you and everyone else has contributed in this thread.

It took me a week to read all 148 pages and take notes. Along with reading your other grow journals. I have a few questions and tips I would like to address.

1) on your first run I was confused about the length of time you ran clearex... I dont recall if you ran it for 8 hours or 24. I know in your second run you say 24. Maybe it was Earl that put out the 8 hour number and thats whats confusing me.

2)on your diagram of how you are going to set up a vertical cab grow you have the lights place vertically. I believe Earl mentioned that MH lights dont run great positioned that way and may burn out. I dont know if your CMH can be set up vertically and run like it should. I would hate to see you lose 2 lights, and suggest you investigate this because I dont know the answer.

3)on your curing rack/ and in place of the terrarium heaters you had in your cab, could you add a few packets of those things you find in shoe boxes that suck up the moisture and prevent mold and mildew? Would be a cheap solution if it works. And when you cure in brown paper bags you could toss one or two of those packets in to help dry. Maybe you could also move one of those terrarium heaters to your curing rack. This might dry your buds too fast though.

4)on your first cut ducting reflector could you just hammer small divots into it to disburse the light more indirectly or scratch up the reflective surface with some steal wool? I know you've painted them white since then but was just curious.

5)on your LED lights in the close up picture in the post where you question if you can fix it you are assuming there is a problem with the resistor or capacitor. That is not a capacitor in the picture you show. It is a BJT or MOSFET. Im willing to bet its not a problem with the resistor and instead you burnt out that BJT/MOSFET under the resistor. Most semiconductor and micro-controller companies (TI, LT, Microchip) will send you up to 3 devices for free as samples of 5. I suggest you look up the device name/serial on that BJT that you burnt out and request free samples from one of the Co. I listed. Or you can try Fry's or Radioshack for the BJT. If you cant find the exact BJT to match the one you burnt out get a BJT with similar current rating and the same beta value. You will probably have to look up the data sheet for the BJT you burnt out.

6)on your first run did you top any of those plants? I think you said you topped a few on the second run and that alone may have contributed to the higher yield and not just the change in lights and reflectors.

7)Is a metal reflector better then Mylar? 99cent stores sell Mylar balloons. I like to get the biggest ones they have and split them down the seems and use the inside non-colored or patterned side as a reflector. Probably the cheapest source of Mylar you will ever find.

8 ) on your aero set up; is your PVC sprinkler system mounted or just resting in the tub?

9)Is it beneficial to paint/tape red and blue strips on top of your seedling heat pad. I noticed the tray you have under your mothers is a red orange, and was wondering if the color was chosen for a reason. Maybe if you added red and blue strips to the remaining area in your grow cab that is still black you could get closer node spacing.

10)Ive never tried this, but was thinking that human saliva or spit kills most mold and mildew and might work, but Im unsure about the application because of the Ph of human saliva. I would worry about it burning the leaves, so maybe just a wipe with saliva, and then a wipe with a wet paper towel.

11)A simple solution to your humidifier causing water drops to form on the inside of the cab could be to place a thin cloth over the humidifier out jet, or to tape off the out jet partially.

12)on the tub you spray painted black Im not sure if you placed Mylar over the top and forgot to mention it or if thats a completely different tub. You probably just didnt mention it because your first run has its same set up, but if you forgot to put the Mylar on this time i just want to bring that to your attention.

13) For my spider mites i used ortho outdoor insect killer from walmart $4.50 (im in dirt out side). It killed them good but it left purple marks where the solution dried on the leaves and dried the leaves out a little. Been a week and no new spider mites, and the tiny beetles/ predator bugs lived through the spray, but my lady bugs flew away.

I hope at least one of these things can help your grow and hasnt wasted your time.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 7, 2010)

cutman said:


> now i thought that indica was the small skinny leaf. and the fat leaf was sativa. and ak is more indica than sativa. so i read that is. the hawaiian is more indica with skinny leives.





DoeEyed said:


> Nope, Sativas usually have the long, thin, finger-like leaves, and Indicas have the short, broad leaves. Well - usually, anyways. lol





cutman said:


> ok i had it backwards thanks mrs doe.


Sounds like you guys got that figured out.



SomeGuy said:


> It all looks pretty great to me man! I think your flouro ones are making a good recovery. The others will still probably need some bending/tying back, but no big deal there.


Yea they were untill Doe jinxed me. (JK) Two had spidermites the small blueberry and one Rhino. I pulled them out and put them in dirt and set them in the yard. I figure Natrual predators may kill the mites and I can use for mothers. Or I just toss them but I am not going through another indoor grow with spidermites.



Copycat said:


> First of I would like to thank you for publishing your experiments, builds, grow tips and the all the other vast info you and everyone else has contributed in this thread.
> 
> It took me a week to read all 148 pages and take notes. Along with reading your other grow journals. I have a few questions and tips I would like to address.
> 
> ...


Not at all, I share my grows with people like you to get ideas and feedback.
You certainly have given me useful information as well as something to think about.

Thanks for taking the time to go over the whole journal.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 8, 2010)

Temps 82 res 74°
PPMs 500 PH 6.0

Chiller is acting up again. Something has got to be wrong. It raises the room temp by 10 to 15° and only keeps the res at 68 when the ambient temps are about the same. This will not work this summer.

The girls are out drinkin all night and stretchen there legs. They went through 2 gallons last night. I topped off with nutes. 
Got the ph right the first try. Its nice when that happens.

Heres what I got left in the floro cab.
I figure I dont have enough to hassle with a screen, Gonna try a weight.









CMH cab
Here, I need the screen.


















I started a little training.








Gonna pretty much let these go. Just train to the outside a bit.

The root system on the AK is more of a ball the the previous strains I have grown so I figure it will imitate the root system somewhat. Hell I hope so.​


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 9, 2010)

Looking good, cruzer. Those girls are really bushing out, eh? I like the weight idea - you come up with some of the most clever solutions I've seen here.


----------



## cutman (Apr 9, 2010)

hey bud nice. ladys look good and healthy now. i harvested some autos yesterday and planted some more, going to take 3 more this week end. and plant again. sure am glad to see some of these coming out now. along with the other finishing up. the white widow, and northern lights,and lemon skunk, is in jars. ill get a wait for yawl in about a week. by then ill be putting autos on the scale and into jars. I figure for three regular plants, i would do 6 autos, for the wait tests. to see witch is more. its going to be close. Then add in the time it took for all.


----------



## cutman (Apr 9, 2010)

O sorry we also have to do the quality test as well, ill in charge of that hehehe!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 9, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Looking good, cruzer. Those girls are really bushing out, eh? I like the weight idea - you come up with some of the most clever solutions I've seen here.


Me thinking up stuff -> 



cutman said:


> O sorry we also have to do the quality test as well, ill in charge of that hehehe!!!


Sure you dont need any help with that?


----------



## Copycat (Apr 9, 2010)

I just killed a lady bug larva by accident. They look a lot like black caterpillars with a orange stripe on each side. But I guess this means my spider mites are back even though I cant find them on my plants.


----------



## cutman (Apr 9, 2010)

were do you get lady bugs?


----------



## DenseBuds (Apr 9, 2010)

cutman said:


> were do you get lady bugs?



Lots of online places have them. Including Home Depot:

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&productId=100655853&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_sku=100655853&ci_src=14110944&cm_mmc=shopping-_-googlebase-_-D28X-_-100655853&locStoreNum=8582&marketID=6


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 12, 2010)

Temps 80° 
PPM 500 PH 5.8

The girls got a new res today, Starting them at 760ppm PH 6.0
They stretched a couple inches in the last day or so. Keeping them away from the light.

I cut out more of that lower shelf in the floro cab so I got room for my blueberry mum.
Now I got a sunblaze there too so mums and the new clones will have 5000 lumens for vegging.


----------



## cutman (Apr 12, 2010)

i bought 4 of them sun blaze lights and 4 of the red bulbs to . dont really no if tey help but i put them up any ways


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh they help man, but they gotta be close.
I grew that trainwreck under HPS, CMH and T5 (sunblaze) and the T5 was the best smoke I have ever grown.


----------



## cutman (Apr 12, 2010)

permalink







i would bet that these blue himalaya, would get alittle bigger in you cabnit. at least 6 to 8. it has alot of treks. and smells very sweat 
__________________





7 days later same plants


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks like they fattened up some. Yea, nice size for a cab grow.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 13, 2010)

Temps 80 res 74°
PPMs 550 PH 5.7

Girls are going through about 1.5 gallons a day now. They picked up about 6 inches so far in stretch. Lookin real healthy. I have used calmag with last two res changes. That and switching over to FF really made a big difference.






























Quick shot of the floro cab,









Here are the cabs side by side.








They are large enough now I dont need to add any more humidity.


Aqua Euro is sending me a ups shipping label so I can return the chiller. They will test it and replace it if defective. This is the manufacture who is helping me with this. reefplayground was absolutely no help at all. didnt even answer email's. I left negative feedback on ebay.​


----------



## cutman (Apr 14, 2010)

big defferents dude . im telling ya put so autos in their. 4 me! and im waiting


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 14, 2010)

Everything's looking good in there cruz, can't wait to see buds in there again!


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 14, 2010)

cutman said:


> big defferents dude . im telling ya put so autos in their. 4 me! and im waiting


In time bro, I got these to finish these then I want to do a vertical grow with Blueberry. After that I will set up with all floros and LEDS probably 2 racks per cab and run some autos.



DoeEyed said:


> Everything's looking good in there cruz, can't wait to see buds in there again!


Me either, I figure one more week then they start poppin. 
In a couple days (after the majority of the stretching is done) I will clean up under the screen. take that and do a test run with the daisy cloner.


----------



## cutman (Apr 16, 2010)

check out pics bro.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 16, 2010)

Shit!

When I got home from getting the new clones I kneeled down to put them in the cab and my knees were wet. not good. I had my first leak. A good one too, about 4 gallons made it to the carpet.

After taking the res out and sopping up the inside of the small cab I noticed the drain was fucked up. I must have bumped it and I didnt glue the pvc there, it has a collar.

So its been shop vac, towels and fans all fucking day.​


----------



## DenseBuds (Apr 16, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Shit!
> 
> When I got home from getting the new clones I kneeled down to put them in the cab and my knees were wet. not good. I had my first leak. A good one too, about 4 gallons made it to the carpet.
> 
> ...


That sucks man. Good thing it didn't come into contact with any electrical stuff!


----------



## Murfy (Apr 17, 2010)

and this is how we learn-
i like your shit-
great minds think alike?

if you don't mind me asking exactly what do you sell-
looks like you do pretty well with it-
anyway been around construction and fab 30 years and you do pretty good for a desk type


----------



## AlterdImage777 (Apr 17, 2010)

Well make sure you lift the carpet and put an air mover under it. I do mold remediation for a living and the EPA says you should toss a carpet if it is wet for more than 24-36hrs due to mold growth...sucks you had to deal with that. I am looking into hydro, I have a small setup but haven't set it up yet cuz I plan on moving withing the next 30 days....this was a great thread...


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 17, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> That sucks man. Good thing it didn't come into contact with any electrical stuff!


Yea, I have the electrical propped up just in case this happened.



Murfy said:


> and this is how we learn-
> i like your shit-
> great minds think alike?
> 
> ...


Thanks, Yea I sell just about everything. 
Started selling in the late 70"s Car stereo. Then went into Audio and video. When I saw the profit in speakers I went into furniture. Did that for quite a while. Sales/management. I have a real Estate licence for a couple years but havent got into the busuness yet. My last couple gigs were selling home improvements. Kitchen and bath remodels. Thats where I learned how to shetch out projects. I have sold cars in the past but dont like the hours. 



AlterdImage777 said:


> Well make sure you lift the carpet and put an air mover under it. I do mold remediation for a living and the EPA says you should toss a carpet if it is wet for more than 24-36hrs due to mold growth...sucks you had to deal with that. I am looking into hydro, I have a small setup but haven't set it up yet cuz I plan on moving withing the next 30 days....this was a great thread...


Well, I figure this was wet for about 8 hours, The area is about 2 ft by 6 ft. that got wet. After using a shop vac I borrowed a huge fan, covered it with a blanket so the air was forced down and ran that for 24 hours, moving it forward a couple feet after it was dry to the touch. I got all I could get and it feels dry now. That would really suck if I got mold down there.

Thanks for the complement, If you have any questions about hydro feel free to ask.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 17, 2010)

I feel like such a noob.

I put my new clones in the cab and set the big fan in front of the cabs to dry the carpet.
Being in front I didnt check on the clones untill this morning. They dried out. All but the blue dream were wilted where they folded over. 









I moved them to a small tub and got r/o water on them about an hour ago, The afghan widow has come back but I am still waiting on the rest. What ever doesnt make it I will replace but dam, I havent done this in quite a while.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 17, 2010)

Update on the Chiller:

OK, I think I figured out the problem. Operator error. The chiller works fine with straight water. 
The problem was it was clogged with left over nutrients. I removed it and brought it to the garage, Before hooked it up to a 5 gallon bucket to test it I ran water from the tap through it and all this gunk came out. The test went fine with tap water. Now I set it back up on the res with nutes. Lets see what happens. Its seems the nutrients in the water have affected the chillers ability to control the temp of the water. This was made for nano reef aquariums I am sure the ppms are much lower then I run.

So, lesson learned. First is use a pump that barely moves the water, like 50 to 80 gph.
Second is if you use this chiller you need to flush it out regularly. How often, I dont know yet.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea so this chiller isnt working with fox farm nutrients. Im gonna try a filter bag on the pump but it looks like I am going to have to switch nutrients. Girls are lookin good.

Temps about 80°
PPMs 500 PH 6.0









I trimmed them up, got everything under the screen.








I got two 6 in fans running constantly now on the bottom.

Heres a vid.

[youtube]up--3JcQ_Xw&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]​


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 19, 2010)

Everything is looking great cruzer
Botanicare Pure Blend Pro, Liquid Karma and cal-mag+ have been working great in my aero system
Maybe you could check them nutes out, might be a little better on your chiller
The filter bag should help a lot too


----------



## cutman (Apr 19, 2010)

looking good. for small area. cant wait for the green house.


----------



## Murfy (Apr 19, 2010)

10-4 
that greenhouse is gonna be the SHIT with plants like this in it


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys, Yea Tom, Im going with Dutch Masters with there additives.

some reason multi reply isnt working...


----------



## cutman (Apr 21, 2010)

hey cruz so we are not going to have a journal any more. whats going to happen to all the info we have in them


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is from a thread Im watchin... LINK

Admin "Grow journals are going to be changed entirely, each member has their own blog now to use it goto my profile -> view blog and create post."

Tom_420 "So we're supposed to make blogs instead of threads to document out journals...?"

Admin " Yes that Is the general direction we are moving to, it will give you complete control over your grow journal."


Thats all I got man.


----------



## cutman (Apr 21, 2010)

hey cruz check it out. this is off that male. in the box


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 23, 2010)

I cant see the pic by clicking on it but I see the tumbnail, looks like a lot man.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 23, 2010)

Temps 76°
57% Humidity
PPMs 500 PH 5.9

The girls have stretched quite a bit. If I can get them to fill in I could grow buds as long as my arm this time. 
Pretty soon I will have to remove the reflector.
Chiller is still having trouble keepin it cool... still trying different things.




























.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 25, 2010)

I made the change to Dutch masters nutes a couple days ago, They sure seem to like it.







I am quickly running out of real estate here. I removed the reflective inserts in the hood. Looks like its time to remove the reflector altogether. Before I do I need to get some reflective surface on the ceiling of the cab.​


----------



## DenseBuds (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm contemplating going with dual 400s in cool tubes in my cab. I test-fit today and it looks like it'll work if I have them hooked together in a V shape at the front of the cab. If I add Mylar I should get good light without reflectors and most height possible.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 26, 2010)

I hear ya man, I'm a "more power" kind of guy too.
But honestly I think two 400w would be a bit much even for me. If I was starting over and wanted the best lighting for a 2x4 foot cab I would go with two 250W about a foot apart on a scrog. I think this would run cooler and have more space to fill out without burning them. Some of my best buds were the farthest from the light.

You get 2 400w bulbs in there and you will need to keep your buds at least a foot away from them Probably closer to 18 inches away where as with 250w you can pick up about 6 inches. Even air cooled, its the lumens that will burn the buds. To increase yield in your cab my opinion is you need to use a screen. That gives you control over there height and allows you to spread them out and create an even canopy.

Now this grow Im trying something different. 
Being kush I thought this was going to max out under 3 foot so I didnt train them early. Once I noticed they were gonna be tall I tied the main colas, that made the side branches stretch. Now I have removed the ties on the main colas and they are all about the same height as the sides.





​


----------



## DenseBuds (Apr 26, 2010)

Ya, a screen is in the works


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 27, 2010)

Temps 78
Humidity 65
PPMs 600 PH 5.9


Starting week four of flower the girls really responded to the dutch masters. 








We got buds! 
















This is the White Rhino main cola,








The rest are the Afghan Kush.









The floro cab is truckin right along.








And all the little girls for the greenhouse grow are settin there roots. 
I forgot to water the Blueberry mum and she was lookin pretty sad earlier but she has perked up to.





​


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 28, 2010)

Looking good cruz! Already got some great budding going on, sweet! Bet you missed that in there, huh? That Rhino cola looks like it's gonna be huge!


----------



## cutman (Apr 28, 2010)

yea i been trying to post my new pics but cant get it to work. you should see these babys. they are alsome. i cut a auto yesterday. 5 more are ready. and babys behind them are groing fast.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 28, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Looking good cruz! Already got some great budding going on, sweet! Bet you missed that in there, huh? That Rhino cola looks like it's gonna be huge!


Yea, nothing like new buds.



cutman said:


> yea i been trying to post my new pics but cant get it to work. you should see these babys. they are alsome. i cut a auto yesterday. 5 more are ready. and babys behind them are groing fast.


Are you using Interner Explorer? I had trouble with other browsers but IE works ok.


----------



## cutman (Apr 28, 2010)

down loading from pc. there program has them in there it just wont go in to the album.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 28, 2010)

OK, I think I know whats up. Its different way to attach now.

Click on paper clip, on top of window click add files, add your file, you will see it in lower window. click insert attachment, nothing happens. click the paper clip again, a drop down appears, click on the attachment and you will see it in the window as something like this (attach) 123456 (attach) That is your pic. put it where you want.

Try that man.


----------



## godsbestgift (Apr 29, 2010)

This is incredible....truly, Hey i wanna know where the hell can i find Train Wreck Seeds from? I havent been able to find them anywhere.


----------



## DenseBuds (Apr 29, 2010)

I just ordered them from GHS:

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/greenhouse-seeds/greenhouse-seeds-feminized/green-house-seeds-train-wreck-feminized/prod_59.html


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yea thats where I got mine too. Well through seed boutique but the same thing.
I gotta say, its rocking smoke man. I still got a bunch too. The last batch with the mildew isn't as good as the first. Keep them healthy and you will have some awesome smoke.


----------



## Copycat (Apr 29, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> ​


 LOOKS GREAT

I smoked a bowl and looked at this pic and thought you could string some white LED x-mas lights on your screen to give the lower branches more light.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 29, 2010)

Humm, Let me smoke a joint and look at it.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yep, I agree with you, those lower buds could use more light.
So LED christmas tree lights huh? I dont have any of those but I do have a couple 2 ft T5's I could add like this,









What do you think? do those leds put out enough light to make it worth it? Or should I look for the power cord.


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 29, 2010)

I think those would def work well to add some light down there


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 29, 2010)

Done. I will look in the shed for the cord tomorrow.

Thanks for pointing that out guys.


----------



## Copycat (Apr 30, 2010)

I was just thinking low watts, but T5 are probably better than x-mas LEDs. Looks good how you got it in the pic.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 30, 2010)

Those are only like 20 watts ea, they are the High Output though so it would be like 40 watts ea. 
Still, more the a string of lights I would think.


----------



## Copycat (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeap, your T5s are way better than any LED string for lighting by far.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 30, 2010)

Here we go,







I cant find the other warm bulb. Wonder what the hell I did with it.​


----------



## Copycat (May 1, 2010)

Looks like a stoners star wars movie spoof. Now you have Jedi plants to fight the dark side.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 1, 2010)

May the trichs be with you.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 2, 2010)

Temps 78°
Humidity 45%
PPMs 600 PH 5.8

The girls are going through about 2 gallons a day at 600 PPM.
I raised it to 800 ppm tonight. I think I got some thirsty bitches too. They like there new Dutch Masters cocktail. Flower A and B with Add 27 Its red. Looks like a chick drink.


















































Floro grow has filled out.








The young ones liked there stretch in the sun today. The Blue Dream is to big for the cab now. 
They will stay all day in the green house tomorrow.








Once these girls are out there I will start cloning the Blueberry. Shes almost ready.

I got a full House,







.​


----------



## Copycat (May 2, 2010)

Looks great like always.

If you put the plants outside for a few hours then put them back in the cab arn't you risking bringing spider mites into your cab? Would suck to have your veg cab infested. When I brought my tiny lady inside to re-veg I washed the outside of the pot and the bottom in the sink to make sure I wasn't bringing in spider mites or their eggs.

Should get some safety goggles... you could poke your eye out on those buds


----------



## tom__420 (May 2, 2010)

How many plants do you think I could fit under one of those 2' 4 bulb T5 units? I am looking to pick on up to upgrade my veg cab with
Think I could get away with a few small mothers and maybe a couple autoflowers?
Does that DM stain the roots? My pure blend pro does, I liked seeing those perfect white roots.... now they are tinted brown (organic nutes)


----------



## DenseBuds (May 2, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> How many plants do you think I could fit under one of those 2' 4 bulb T5 units? I am looking to pick on up to upgrade my veg cab with
> Think I could get away with a few small mothers and maybe a couple autoflowers?


If you want all the plants immediately under the light, you could do 4-5 in 1 gallon pots. Certainly more if you go smaller. I want to try bonsai mothers soon. Hoping I can keep 5-10 mothers at a time.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 2, 2010)

Copycat said:


> Looks great like always.
> 
> If you put the plants outside for a few hours then put them back in the cab arn't you risking bringing spider mites into your cab? Would suck to have your veg cab infested. When I brought my tiny lady inside to re-veg I washed the outside of the pot and the bottom in the sink to make sure I wasn't bringing in spider mites or their eggs.
> 
> Should get some safety goggles... you could poke your eye out on those buds


Yea, I guess I am risking picking up some bugs. If I do they should be contained to the floro cab. They have all rooted pretty well. I will probably leave the blue dream out there tonight.



tom__420 said:


> How many plants do you think I could fit under one of those 2' 4 bulb T5 units? I am looking to pick on up to upgrade my veg cab with
> Think I could get away with a few small mothers and maybe a couple autoflowers?
> Does that DM stain the roots? My pure blend pro does, I liked seeing those perfect white roots.... now they are tinted brown (organic nutes)


Yea, I know what you mean, FF stains them too.
Well, I just went over to lift one out and look at the roots but no dice. With the screen above them and tied down I cant lift one out of the hole. I think I remember Earl using DM and he had white roots. As far as the t5 is concerned, The one I have has 4 seperate bulbs. They sell another one that has two bulbs that are in a U shape and look like four bulbs. "Someguy" took two of them apart and put all the bulbs in one hood. Making a light that has 210 watts and over 20K lumens. That rocks. I add CFLS around the top to get close to what he has.

I dont mean to be an ass but I would say it will veg as many plants as you can fit under it. The longer you veg them the less plants that will fit but you know that already. Figure it will light a 2 foot by 3 foot area well enough to veg. (knock off 6 inches around to flower)



DenseBuds said:


> If you want all the plants immediately under the light, you could do 4-5 in 1 gallon pots. Certainly more if you go smaller. I want to try bonsai mothers soon. Hoping I can keep 5-10 mothers at a time.


They are in about 1/2 gallon pots for now. The next move will be to 10 gallon pots. As soon as I can get all that soil and mix it up. Yea Bonsai moms, I was going to do that too until I found my source for clones.


----------



## cutman (May 2, 2010)

looking good my friend. barn too. been having problems get pics to post.


----------



## DenseBuds (May 3, 2010)

Hey cruzer, when you give the temps, is that an average, point in time? room temp, cabinet temp? Thx


----------



## cruzer101 (May 3, 2010)

I get all my readings right before I log in the journal.
So its the temp of the canopy in the cabinet. I try to keep the thermostat out of the direct light, then its usually lights on for a couple hours and thats the temp I record. I have my min/max readings I check once in a while, like when its been cold but I dont post them. There night temps are actually pretty close to the ambiant room temp. 65 to 70° durring the day.

Man, I just busted out some of that last PK grow. Its been curing for a month or so and man does this taste great! Nice stone too.

LOL thats my smoke report, good shit man.


----------



## DenseBuds (May 3, 2010)

Cool, thanks


----------



## Copycat (May 3, 2010)

just figured out what rep is... so its about time I + Rep since I've read all your journals.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin' (May 3, 2010)

Hey Cruz. I am in the middle of a, dual tote, ebb and flow, floro growbox, build. It started to be a quick and dirty project that has turned very expensive. I don't know if you have any ebb and flow experience but I am wondering if I can get away with a fifteen minute on cycle timer. The tub floods in 3 but would just overflow after that. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## cutman (May 3, 2010)

hey dude check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTr2Oe6YVAI&feature=fvw


----------



## cruzer101 (May 3, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Cool, thanks


No Problem bud.



Copycat said:


> just figured out what rep is... so its about time I + Rep since I've read all your journals.


You read all of them? Dam!
Must have taken you a while, I hope they were of some help to you.



Mr. Mojo Risin' said:


> Hey Cruz. I am in the middle of a, dual tote, ebb and flow, floro growbox, build. It started to be a quick and dirty project that has turned very expensive. I don't know if you have any ebb and flow experience but I am wondering if I can get away with a fifteen minute on cycle timer. The tub floods in 3 but would just overflow after that. Any ideas would be appreciated.


Yes, I do have a bit of experence with ebb an flow. In my opinion the best way to water with that is twice to three times a day. Timer on just long enough to fill the tub to the bottom of the cubes. All in hydroton of course. I watered plants 24/7 and once a day. They seem to do better when given a chance to dry up some.

You got a cheap 15 min timer? That will work fine. start at once a day, right before the lights go on and as they get bigger water again in six hours. A longer time to soak dosent do a bit of good. 

My opinion.



cutman said:


> hey dude check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTr2Oe6YVAI&feature=fvw


Thanks man, It started cool but then when he started rapping I stopped it.
Im not into rap. More of a classic rock fan.


----------



## Copycat (May 4, 2010)

Im not sure if it was all of them but I read the ones you have linked in your sig.


----------



## cutman (May 4, 2010)

me too i just though is was cool singing about smoking. hey that was an old rock song, just the words were changed. hey i grew up in the late 60, early 70, back when the hash was real, and we bought 4 finger lids, not oz's.For 10 dallors. im all about classic rock bro.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 10, 2010)

Temps 76 ° 
Humidity 50%
PPMs 960 PH 5.9

PPMs are a little higher than usual and they havent gone down with the water level so I think they are tapped out at 800 ppm. They are just starting week 6 of flower, one more week at 800 than I will start to cool them down.








Buds are filling out,















Floro cab is a couple weeks behind, just took longer this round. Probably cause the res is in that cab. I open it more.








Both cabs in flower. Nice.








So far no problems with mildew in the large cab, Im seeing some in the floro cab and so far I have treated it twice.​


----------



## DoeEyed (May 11, 2010)

Looking good cruzer! Hoping that mildew stays under control for you!


----------



## cruzer101 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks Doe, I hope so too but I am having my doubts about the floro cab. I hit it twice already and the shit is back. Now they are budding. The last grow I treated while budding the buds didn't turn out that good. Not sure what to do.

Ya know, they say that powdery mildew is everywhere and it just takes the right conditions to set it off. But I grew for a year without it. Just once I brought a couple clones into the area (green crack) and now I get it all the time. I will probably just get all the green out of here during the summer. Maybe that will do it.


----------



## riddleme (May 11, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks Doe, I hope so too but I am having my doubts about the floro cab. I hit it twice already and the shit is back. Now they are budding. The last grow I treated while budding the buds didn't turn out that good. Not sure what to do.
> 
> Ya know, they say that powdery mildew is everywhere and it just takes the right conditions to set it off. But I grew for a year without it. Just once I brought a couple clones into the area (green crack) and now I get it all the time. I will probably just get all the green out of here during the summer. Maybe that will do it.


Hey Cruzer

Have you tried milk???



> Less than 3 years ago, researchers in South America discovered a new alternative to controlling powdery mildew. Wagner Bettiol, a scientist from Brazil, found that weekly sprays of milk controlled powdery mildew in zucchini just as effectively as synthetic fungicides such as fenarimol or benomyl. Not only was milk found to be effective at controlling the disease, it also acted as a foliar fertilizer, boosting the plant's immune system.
> 
> Powdery mildew in the cucurbit family is caused by the organism Sphaerotheca fuliginea. It is a serious disease that occurs worldwide. For decades, organic gardeners had to rely on making a spray from baking soda to control the disease. Now, instead of measuring out the baking soda and combining it with a surfactant (a "sticking" substance) of either oil or soap, gardeners need only head for their refrigerators.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't hurt your buds


----------



## cruzer101 (May 11, 2010)

Got milk huh?
Interesting article. 
My problem is the cab. well the screen doesn't help any either, I cant see it all and it comes back.

I dont know, Thanks though.


----------



## DoeEyed (May 12, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks Doe, I hope so too but I am having my doubts about the floro cab. I hit it twice already and the shit is back. Now they are budding. The last grow I treated while budding the buds didn't turn out that good. Not sure what to do.
> 
> Ya know, they say that powdery mildew is everywhere and it just takes the right conditions to set it off. But I grew for a year without it. Just once I brought a couple clones into the area (green crack) and now I get it all the time. I will probably just get all the green out of here during the summer. Maybe that will do it.


Hmmm - my best guess, you're missing a bit when you treat - I bet it only takes one or two tiny spores, to get it started all over again. What a headache!


----------



## cruzer101 (May 12, 2010)

It sure is, Now that I got the greenhouse I will probably change this setup.
After this batch I will clean it up real good then the small cab will be like my nursery.

On another note I looked close for mildew on the large cab and I found some but thats not all I found.
I got Spider mites again. The infestation looks to be just starting so I shot them with Safer&#8217;s last night and today I&#8217;m off to get some ladybugs. I haven&#8217;t tried them before cause I figure they will fly out when I open the doors but what the hell. I will keep the doors closed for a couple days.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 12, 2010)

I just got back from OSH. I got these for $7.49 I dont know how many there is but its a lot. 








I took the top off and set them on the screen next to a branch.








Breakfast is served ladies!








What ever is left in there when the lights go on tonight I will bring out to my greenhouse.​


----------



## DenseBuds (May 12, 2010)

Hope they stay in the cab!


----------



## cruzer101 (May 12, 2010)

Ha! Not all of them did.
I seen about 10 or 15 of them outside the cab already today. 
A lot of them were dead too. Not enough to put the rest in the greenhouse. I doubt this is gonna be the answer but it was fun to let them go.

I figure I will give it a couple days and look for them. If I dont see them eating the mites next step is to bomb the cab I guess. I dont like the smell of neem oil, safers really is a joke after you use it a few times, pest strips make me sick so a pyrethrum bomb is what I will do.


----------



## Essex (May 13, 2010)

yo bro, after seein ya mad green house I thought id come over,  shame bout them mites mate, ya seem on top of em though! how do ya find the CMH bulb? wicked grow!


----------



## cruzer101 (May 13, 2010)

Hey man, Thanks for checking it out.
I really like that CMH bulb. I'm gonna stick with it for my indoor.
I did a comparison, well it wasn't true cause I had mildew on the second but that CMH bulb does make more trichomes.


----------



## Essex (May 13, 2010)

ta man, nice to know thanks  I never tend to trust the adverts, profer what someone who uses thinks. might have to try one, lol


----------



## cruzer101 (May 13, 2010)

Your Avatar, what the hell is that?


----------



## Essex (May 13, 2010)

its me dog, i bred her myself


----------



## Murfy (May 13, 2010)

nice......


----------



## Copycat (May 13, 2010)

Nice... Got to love natures answer to spider mites


----------



## cruzer101 (May 14, 2010)

Checked on the girls this morning and didn't see very many ladybugs. Gonna look closer tonight when the lights go on.
The powdery mildew has just exploded in the floro cab. I hit it hard with Organocide, I hate doing that but I figure I will give it a chance. If nothing else I will see how well it works. I pulled the BB mum out of there, she was on the lower shelf and didnt have any mildew but didnt want to take the chance. She is going in the green house.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 15, 2010)

Temps 74°
Humidity 58%
PPMs 860 PH 5.8

Looks like some of the ladybugs lived. I seen some chomping away,









Some on guard,









Some on patrol, The trichs dont seem to slow them down much.









Then some just takin in the rays,







I think its cool. I would have liked to have more of them live but I watched them and they get around pretty good. 
Maybe they will make a difference.

The girls are filling out, I got some long buds this time around,








Closer shot,​






My humidity has been rising so I added that little dehumidifer I got.
See how well that works.


----------



## cutman (May 15, 2010)

looking good bud


----------



## cruzer101 (May 15, 2010)

Yea I'm in the home stretch, just a couple weeks to go.
The pistils started to turn a couple days ago and I got some cloudy trichomes. This should be a good one.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 16, 2010)

Cool, That dehumidifer brought the humidity down to 39% and I got those floros on the timer. If anything they will help prevent that mildew.








See how much water it took out of the air? 
Thats 24 hours.







About a half inch on the bottom of the blue res. ​


----------



## DoeEyed (May 17, 2010)

Wow that's great, are you gonna leave the little guy in there? Sounds like it's really helping.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 18, 2010)

Oh yea, This morning it was full so it shut off. Humidity was at 69% so I drained the thing and it running now.


----------



## DoeEyed (May 18, 2010)

Wow full overnight? You might even need a little bigger one eh? Or a second little one maybe.


----------



## cutman (May 18, 2010)

hey buddy hows it smoken? perrty good here i would say.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 19, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Wow full overnight? You might even need a little bigger one eh? Or a second little one maybe.


No Not full overnight, I didnt empty it from the night before... I figured 1/4 in 24hrs I would have plenty of room.



cutman said:


> hey buddy hows it smoken? perrty good here i would say.


Yea, perrty good here too. I jump back and forth between strains I have curring.
I just went through some of that stinky widow I grew last year. Still Stinky! LOL


----------



## cruzer101 (May 19, 2010)

OK, so back to the mite thing. The lady buds are gone.I only found one last night and she was dead. I think I will get a screen for my light before I get any more. I think a bunch toasted themselves. So today I got two Doktor doom foggers. I popped off one and am going to use the next one in a week or so. I havent used them before but it was easy, no left over smell either.

Heres a shot of the little fuckers lookin under my leaf for a nesting site. They are dead but the eggs are there in the lower leaf.




















That second can of Doom. I remember hearing you can bust off the sprayer nozzle and replace it with one that closes. 
Like a spray can. Anybody ever try that?​


----------



## cutman (May 20, 2010)

yep seen that in mine barn, little bastards. i use those foggers to. i just bought some stuff at almart it a nite killer.and ok to use on fruits and flowers, im giving it a try. i only spray the leaves that have them on them, keeping spray wat from buds when use. Botanical insectkides, Houseplant & Garden insect killer. Use indoor and outdoors. use up to day of harvest, kills aphids, Mealybugg,mites ,japanese Beetles. Garden safe, it says.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 20, 2010)

Cool, I'll take a nozzle off another spray can and use it that way. Spray the bottom stuff and close the doors.
This last time I opened up the cabs and sealed the room up and let it go.


----------



## cutman (May 21, 2010)

thats the way i do the bloms this is in a squrt bottle


----------



## cruzer101 (May 21, 2010)

Oh, you let the whole bomb go, not attach a spray thingy to it then.

Well, the first bomb didn't work. I gotta use the second and make sure it gets in there.


----------



## cutman (May 22, 2010)

yea just pop it and lets it go , i need to get me some more bomb.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 22, 2010)

Temps 74
Humidity 39%
PPMs 560 PH 5.8

Week 7 Flower. I set off another bug bomb. This time I directed more of it towards the plants and I think that got them. At least all I could find were dead mites. I think I am safe for a couple weeks anyway. This batch is drinking more then the last but I cant complain. I think this will be a pretty good yield. Thrichome production on the Afghan Kush is a little shy but the White Rhino is bad ass man.

Heres a vid


[youtube]R7flzeHFoAY&hl=en_US&fs[/youtube]


And heres a few pics...




































.​


----------



## DoeEyed (May 23, 2010)

Lookin great, cruzer! They filled your cab up pretty thick, eh?


----------



## cruzer101 (May 24, 2010)

Hell ya. These girls dont wanna stop growing. 
The Rhino is pretty much done but he afghan kush looks like they got a bit more to go. 
I think I am going to try harvesting the buds that are done and let the rest go a couple weeks this time.


----------



## cutman (May 24, 2010)

yea its taking my afgan for ever.


----------



## CabinetBuds (May 25, 2010)

WOW!!!

I Hope our cab turns out half that good!! Unreal!!

Pics are awesome!


----------



## cruzer101 (May 25, 2010)

Hi Cab, welcome to my grow.
I checked out your setup, lookin good man.


----------



## CabinetBuds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks alot, I really thought your idea of switching the cycle to 8 pm on to 8 am off was ingenious for the summer months!!!

Any idea on how big of a change to their cycle I can make in 24 hrs as to not shock them while changing the times??

Can I adjust by a couple hours per day do you think?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Someguy15 (May 26, 2010)

I'd go no more then 1 hour/day, but I'm probably overly careful.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 26, 2010)

I cant remember ever doing it actually. I would say they would be fine a couple hours a day.

If it were me I would look at my crop and think, ok do I want them taller or shorter.
If taller I would go an extra 12 hours dark to correct the cycle or vice versa. 
12 hours dark may get a bit of stretch while an extra 12 on surely wouldnt hurt them.


----------



## koolace (May 26, 2010)

Great thread bro!


----------



## artofscience (May 27, 2010)

great set-up 

way to use your space  

Ladies are looking lovely 

interested to see how the Afghani turns out 

where was the seed from?


----------



## CabinetBuds (May 27, 2010)

Great !! Thank you for all your help!!

Awesome thread!!

Keep it up!!


----------



## cruzer101 (May 27, 2010)

koolace said:


> Great thread bro!


Thanks man.



artofscience said:


> great set-up
> 
> way to use your space
> 
> ...


Thanks, the strain is from a clone vendor here in cali.
They sell to the dispensaries. plantproviders Plus LINK



CabinetBuds said:


> Great !! Thank you for all your help!!
> 
> Awesome thread!!
> 
> Keep it up!!


No Problem.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 27, 2010)

Well, it looks like I dont have to worry about the floro grow in the smaller cab anymore.
Somehow the hose to the pump for that cab came off and I had a little fountian in my res. I found it this morning.
Probably happened a couple days ago when I drained and cleaned the res. I didnt check on them yesterday. 
They are all dead.







Oh well. It sucks but this grow had problems anyway. I figure they were at about 600 ppms when they stopped getting water so the buds will probably be filled with nutes. Looks like I got more bubble material. Dam I got a lot now. I guess its time to get some ice. ​


----------



## artofscience (May 27, 2010)

I know one shouldn't attach to the material world, 

but that makes me sad.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 27, 2010)

Yea, me too. It just shows you how fast a aero grow can turn on ya.
If I had hydroton in there instead of just air they would have made it.


----------



## artofscience (May 27, 2010)

That's the main reason I hand-water. 

I'd be terrified half the time that there was something going wrong. 

Even after a complete watering (well over a gallon each, with a half-inch of water in the trays) in 10 gallon pots, the Ladies use up their water and start wilting in 48 hours, and that's only soil! I can't imagine how long plants as big as mine would last in a malfunctioning auto-water system. Probably like half an hour.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 27, 2010)

I have had mishaps before, no water for a couple hours when they were bigger.
In my case I figure about 3 or 4 hours and they start wilting. If ya get water to them they bounce back.
I think these girls went a good 24 hours. I got the water back on last night but no change today.


----------



## CabinetBuds (May 28, 2010)

Man!!

I am very sad!!

I would be upset if that happened to me...but I use DWC so it would take a long time!!

Good Luck!

I Hope they will recover!


----------



## Murfy (May 28, 2010)

sorry buddy


----------



## cruzer101 (May 28, 2010)

It's cool guys, Over the last couple weeks i have been fighting Powdery mildew in that cab.
I kinda wrote it off already cause I been hitting it hard with Organocide. 
The only reason the grow was still there was cause I was gonna see how the buds smoked when treated late in flower with that stuff. My guess is it would have tasted like shit anyway.

On the bright side of things, Now I have plenty of room for cuttings once I disinfect that cab.
My larger cab is healthy and I'm flushing out the nutes now.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 28, 2010)

Chiller Update

Ok guys, My experence with this Aqua Euro chiller CL 85:

Unit would warm but not cool, I'm only using a 6 gallon res. The place I got it "the reef playground" would not return my emails so I contacted the manufacture. I sent it back to manafacture, they tested it, unit did not cool and they sent me another one.

Second unit did the same thing, would heat but not cool. I contacted them today and rather then asking for another one I asked if I could upgrade to a better chiller. They agreed. I payed another $140 for a total of about $300 and now they are going to send me there 1/13th hp chiller, I am to send them back this one.

Heres info on the new chiller. It has a heater port but not a heater.
I am not concerened with that, I just need cool water this summer.









*Features:*

For tanks up to 60 gallons
Integrated dual stage thermostat
Finest titanium chiller for fresh water and salt water tanks
Precise dual temperature control for accurate settings
High quality, durable, reliable
Quiet-Low noise
High BTU ratings (heat removal)
Heater control power outlet (heater not included)
Removable easy to clean air filter
Includes fittings and instructions for easy set up
Overall Dimensions: 16" H x 8" W x 10.5" D
*Specifications:*

Tank size: up to 60 gallons
BTU: 800
Chilling capability: 30g (-20°), 60g (-10°F)
Flow: 160 - 290 gph


----------



## DenseBuds (May 28, 2010)

How many gallons was the first one rated at? Was it way overkill for your 6 gal res too?


----------



## cruzer101 (May 29, 2010)

The first one CL-85 is a micro chiller. rated for a 12 gallon tank. All I could find was "85 watts of cooling power"
The next one in there line up is 150 watts of cooling power. Still a micro chiller.

This is the first one in there line that is rated in horse power. 1/13 hp.
Now this does list chilling capability as you can see.

Yea man, its way overkill but I didnt know what to do. I was trying to save a few bucks by going with the micro. I read people using this ice probe thingy. I was looking at that too but WTF. It has 50 watts, I am suspose to have 85 watts of cooling power with this.

Honestly I am just tired of it. If things are not done right, I dont want to do it at all.
I was about to go all soil when the manufacture offered the upgrade. I thought about it and the new products from Hydro Innovations like there water cooled hoods and figured down the road I may want more cooling power. Maybe I can cool the whole cab with it. So I called them back and placed the order. It should be here by wednesday, I am to send mine back when it comes.


----------



## DenseBuds (May 29, 2010)

Well, if they're rated anything like air conditioners, the bigg one should solve your problems. My room should only need a 5k btu a/c, but I went with 11k btu and it can get me to like 65 on the hottest days. Worth the extra $$ to just not have to think about it anymore and move on to other things.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 29, 2010)

Temps 78°
Humidity 39%
PPMs 350 PH 6.1

I gave the girls there last res today. R/o PPM 30 ph at 5.8
The mites are back. right on time, its been about a week. I'm not gonna trip on it. Not much I can do besides another bomb and im gonna cut in three or four days. I figure I'll start taking the leaf thats got the most mites on it tomorrow. That will show them. Camera is frozen again. Should have some pics tomorrow.


----------



## artofscience (May 29, 2010)

Shit, 3 days is a long time for mites 

Maybe use some sort of physical way of removing the majority/heaviest populations 

A weak, concentrated vacuum or ladybugs? Ladybugs will clear the webbing too, by moving through nodes, eating mites. 

Smoke might also work, like smudging or something that produces lots of thick smoke. 

A rubbing alcohol mist evaporates very quickly, so maybe there wouldn't be much getting into the Herb itself? 

3-4 days of uncontrolled mites gives me a cold sweat 

40 cells per hour per mite times, say a mere 1000 mites

40,000 cells PER HOUR seems like it would cut production/weight by at least 10 or 20 percent, eh? 

and they reproduce exponentially faster as temps go higher; 78 is almost ideal


----------



## cruzer101 (May 29, 2010)

Ya know, I agree with you. I have had a grow covered in webs in a few days.
I have also had moldy buds from spraying so late in flower. Damned if I do Damned if I don't.

After reading your post I went in and squished all I could see between my fingers but being a cab grow I cant get to much.


----------



## artofscience (May 29, 2010)

I love your heart! 

I get the same way, I check on them so regularly for mites now. 

Rubbing alcohol evaporates so quickly, and I think with a few days to go between now and harvest, any residual would be processed out by the Flush and, of course, it would DISSOLVE the little voracious love children, as they need to be 

Maybe try a superfine, light, distant mist on the bottom of your smallest or most ventilated plant? 

Your plants are your family, if there were mites eating your child, you'd mash every one (and harvest them once they reached maturity?) 

Sorry, not trying to say what to do, I just think about it from the plant's perspective 

That must itch like FUCKING CRAZY 

or worse 

IDK at the same time, the way plants die so elegantly, it makes me think they accept their fate pretty willingly


----------



## Copycat (May 29, 2010)

I F'n hate spider mites... it is a never ending battle against mindless zombies... I sit crouched over my plants for hours a day smashing spider mites with my fingers... Now I count how many I kill a day by hand... usually around 30 and I even got spiders on my plants helping me out... you can see the dead spider mites in their webs... I LOVE SPIDERS... ladybugs just got ate by the blue jays


----------



## cutman (May 30, 2010)

yea tem little basterds suk. that the bad thing about growing is them dam mites, i have them too. its a never ending thing with them bitchess!!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (May 31, 2010)

Hey guys, Camera workin today and got those shots.

































Heres the biggest bud, or what I can see anyway.








Things are going sour fast, signs of PM now with the mites. Good thing I'm gonna chop soon. Im just waiting on the flush.​


----------



## cutman (Jun 1, 2010)

looking nice cruz


----------



## artofscience (Jun 1, 2010)

Wishing them strength in their final days


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey, I just found out WD-40 removes mite guts from your fingers pretty good.


----------



## CabinetBuds (Jun 2, 2010)

That is funny.... who knew... WD40!! LOL


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 3, 2010)

Its Sticky Time!

Looks like I timed it right, well it could have been better if there were no mites at all but I cut as soon as they hit the tops of a couple plants. The mites seemed to like the Afghan Kush better then the White Rhino. Amazing how fast they can multiply. They did this in a couple days even with me smashing all I could see. Maybe I need new glasses.


Afghan Kush plant with spidermites, 








If your plant looks like this its time to cut. lol

Im really gonna take several precautions next grow. I have had them before, I know what it takes to keep them under control. I'm going to start treating for them on the second week of flower and keep it up untill harvest. I got a combo in mind.

Anyway Heres a nice shot of a White Rhino Bud.








I Cut one plant at a time. Here is the first plant tossed in a 3 foot tub so you get an idea of Yield. 
I got Five of these and the Rhino.








Close up,








Its hard to tell what I got when they are all in the cab.
After trimming all the Afghan Kush I trimmed the White Rhino. (took about 5 hours with help)

Now this Rhino grew fantastic!








Close up,









Sideways LOL 
Long as my arm I tell ya!








Anyway Got it all hanging. 
I got a lot of small stuff too. About 1/4 of a paper shopping bag full. No room in the dry area for my screen so I'm just gonna dry them in the bag. Oh, and about 2 bags of leaf and stem. Im not gonna mess with that though. Its in the trash. 


Cool, Now its time to clean out the cab and get ready for cuttings from my green house grow. Im thinking a blueberry grow would be nice. 

The new chiller arrived yesterday.
Looks Badass man.​


----------



## DenseBuds (Jun 3, 2010)

Holy shit.. I've never seen spider mites up close like that before!!! WTF did you do to ensure you don't end up smoking mites & webs?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 4, 2010)

Ya I couldn't see them that well either just lookin in the cab.
The macro setting on the camera at a high res then crop out a small section of the pic and resise it larger. 

Theres nothing to it man, you trim the buds before hanging and ya get most of them off. 
Whats left there will leave as the bud drys looking for a live plant. 

Its a yield thing really, If you let them suck on your grow all flower I would say you would end up with nothing. If you fight them you lose half, If you get good at fighting them you lose 25% but I think if you do the right prevention you could lose zero.

I have smoked bud from the same grow, some had mites, some didn't. I couldn't tell the difference in the smoke doing it this way.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 4, 2010)

Tested the new chiller today.
Took the water from 75 to 68° in 25 min.

OK thats finally solved. Time to do some major cleaning and add some nylons as screen


----------



## DenseBuds (Jun 4, 2010)

Congrats! Overkill works every time


----------



## CabinetBuds (Jun 4, 2010)

WOOT!! Looks great!!


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 5, 2010)

Thats really cool man, I'm tryin to do one outa a fridge and documentin my progress....so far so good!!
DIY Grow Chamber - CHEAP AWESOME AND SAFE, but you be the judge! - DAY 1
you got way more space in urs tho LOL, lovin it!


----------



## cutman (Jun 6, 2010)

dude wait till you see these arm long bud here.some are fater than a coke can. lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 18, 2010)

All dried and in jars.
Its funny, looks can be deceiving. The AK had a lot of buds but they were airy and didnt amount to much, Got about 6 oz's altogether. Plenty to last me through the summer. The buds never lost the killer smell durring the dry and beginning of cure. Im smokin up some of the popcorn buds now and I can tell this is gonna be great smoke.

Rhino on the left and the Afghan on the right.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice man. You going to keep something going in the cabinet still? Or are you moving to outdoor-only?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh I wanna keep the cabs going.
I'm lookin at the calander and I think I can squeeze in a grow before I need the veg space. That mazar I got in the greenhouse grows in high temps so I figure I will do that next. veg it for 2 weeks and be done the end of August.
Then I will have September to veg in soil for the winter greenhouse grow. October Im gonna make it a drying cabinet and by mid November back to hydro. I just love growing man. Sure I dont get pounds out of this but its fun. Besides I'm into that new chiller for about $300 and I gotta get my moneys worth outta it.


----------



## cutman (Jun 19, 2010)

i feel ya man i love growing to. man i havent put any on the scale. but i got alot. all vacume packaged up. and 20 jars out there cureing. with 3 plants still hanging. and 2 afgans needing to be cut. Not to mention the autos growing, and the next generation buding now 17 in all. lol


----------



## DoeEyed (Jun 19, 2010)

Great job cruz! I noticed the buds on my Fruit Auto were pretty airy, too. Common trait of autos? Anyway - pass me the jar! Er, I mean, bowl! lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 19, 2010)

cutman said:


> i feel ya man i love growing to. man i havent put any on the scale. but i got alot. all vacume packaged up. and 20 jars out there cureing. with 3 plants still hanging. and 2 afgans needing to be cut. Not to mention the autos growing, and the next generation buding now 17 in all. lol


Yea buddy, you got a mean machine going on. Your gonna need to build another shed just to hold it all!



DoeEyed said:


> Great job cruz! I noticed the buds on my Fruit Auto were pretty airy, too. Common trait of autos? Anyway - pass me the jar! Er, I mean, bowl! lol


Glad to pass the bowl, here ya go, ... the jar is mine!


----------



## cutman (Jun 19, 2010)

i know bro. was just in there, and i counted 20 flowering total. and 10 autos. with 20 jars full. and im going to half to buy 6 more jars for the 3 hangging. they will be ready for the jars by monday, so it looks like another trip to wally world. o and every things bigger in texas lol






thats for all the ladys. ONLY!!!


----------



## cutman (Jun 19, 2010)

hey doe my auto buds are far from airy, thick and heavey i havent had one thats airy to be honest.


DoeEyed said:


> Great job cruz! I noticed the buds on my Fruit Auto were pretty airy, too. Common trait of autos? Anyway - pass me the jar! Er, I mean, bowl! lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 19, 2010)

Yep, thats bigger then mine alright. LOL
Well, this round anyway... We will see what I pull outta that green house.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 22, 2010)

OK, change of plans, I got four Blue Dream cuttings and One blueberry in my cloner.
They are in water and a shot of superthrive, started the ph at 5.8 They went in yesterday and have been in the dark. I just put that little light in there today.















Lets see how this dasy cloner works. I already found out the spinner sprinkler in there can stick on ya.​


----------



## DenseBuds (Jun 23, 2010)

Good luck! I had good experiences with that cloner.


----------



## cutman (Jun 23, 2010)

dude i love my cloner, well you have seen it , and i have a 100% success rate with it and it takes less time as well than a dome ever did, with no wilting what so ever, just simply love it. wit in 3-4 days root are there. did you use you cloneing solution in your water, and did you use the gel to? i use both in my cloner.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 23, 2010)

Did you get all of your pests taken care of? And did you say in the other thread you are moving the God Bud into your cab?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 23, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Good luck! I had good experiences with that cloner.


Cool, yea I seen some nasty root action with one of these at GTO's journal.



cutman said:


> dude i love my cloner, well you have seen it , and i have a 100% success rate with it and it takes less time as well than a dome ever did, with no wilting what so ever, just simply love it. wit in 3-4 days root are there. did you use you cloneing solution in your water, and did you use the gel to? i use both in my cloner.


Na man, I just put a couple drops of superthrive in the water.



Integra21 said:


> Did you get all of your pests taken care of? And did you say in the other thread you are moving the God Bud into your cab?


I wiped the cab down with a water/bleach mix a couple times but I didnt bomb it. Then I replaced the tub with one without the drain holes in it.

The move, Well thats what I am doing today but I dont have room for all three.
I guess I messed up when the god bud went into flower, she seems stuck. So I took a couple cuttings from her and Im gonna try again. The Mazar and the Afghan Widow are in flower and don't want to snap out of it so Im flowering those while the cuttings root.Mazar on the left AK on the right,




















I put godbud outside after taking a few cuttings. I'm afraid she is not gonna make it man. Sorry.


My little cloner is full now. 















Blueberry in the middle, the 4 to the left are Blue dream and the 3 to the right are godbud.​


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 14, 2010)

OK, these two girls are not doing anything, its been like three weeks and still they seem dormant. I do have a nice little colony of white flies now along with the mites. I am gonna pull them and take what ever bud I can salvage and clean the cabs again.

I will be using one of the cabs for vegging so the title of this thread doesn't fit anymore. I just got that new chiller so I do plan on more hydro grows. Once I decide exactly what I am going to do I will post a link here to a new journal. 

I guess i will finish with a thank you to all who have followed and contributed to my journal and a final smoke report on the last afghan grow.

Afghan Kush, grown under 400w ceramic metal halide lamp: The finished product is not as fragrant once cured as it was at harvest. Buds have an average amount of trichomes and red hairs, wispy foxtail type of buds. I was pleasantly surprised to find out it is smooth smoke. 3 hit stuff. slight resin after taste on the lips. Its not a couch lock nor a real cerebral high just a good mix. Lasts about an hour and a half.

White Rhino:
Now this stuff is dank. smells just like it did while it was finishing, big tight buds loaded with trichomes. this is couch lock for about 2 hours.

Funny thing, the Afghan is listed as a higher THC content, about 19% but from what I experienced the rhino is stronger stuff. could have been the mites, I didn't see many on the rhino, my guess is the rhino is less susceptible to mites.

My conclusion in regards to the lighting I have used is I like the metal halide better then the HPS. About 20% less yield but better quality. T-5 floros produced the most trichomes but the smallest yield out of them all.
​


----------



## psari (Jul 14, 2010)

So has has the transfer indoor gone with them? I know keeping up all over the place is a pain, but I figured it has been long enough to ask how it went/is going.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 14, 2010)

psari said:


> So has has the transfer indoor gone with them? I know keeping up all over the place is a pain, but I figured it has been long enough to ask how it went/is going.


The transfer indoors didnt help at all. Sorry I wasnt clear on that.
Thats the two plants I was talking about in the previous post.

I was hopeing the buds would grow but they didnt. All I got is more mites and white flys. I should have tossed them right away and started a hydro in here. Now its too late if Im gonna use this as veg space for a winter harvest in the GH.

I cut them today and got them hanging. The Mazar on the right AK widow on the left.







kinda looks like the lower has finished more then the upper part of the plant.​


----------



## psari (Jul 14, 2010)

No, that was all me this time. Darn Chrome didn't load a fresh page to see your update prior to my post there. Eerie timing tbh. Question was easily answered in the post previous. Still not sure why it does that sometimes.

Actually the cut pic does help illustrate the lack of progress better than the text in some ways. So maybe it is worth the oopsie.

Good experience overall with the attempt though. Darn pests and the whole lot are why some people really dont quite understand this isn't as simple as growing a house plant. Just recently had an argument over the idea anyone can grow with little more effort than popping a seed in soil and putting it in a window sill. But what should we expect? Ignorance runs rampart and has been fueled by suppression of this community for far too long. /mini rant off

At least there was some salvage from this all.

On the lights I'm still partial to the results from the Ceramic Metal Halides. Only hang up there is the ballast restrictions and the smaller bulb sizes available. But the results are nice. Extra spectrum, UV etc. Being happy with your results is a far better goal than trying to strive with world records or comparing yourself to the Jones'. Striving for quality over quantity sits better with me at least. 

Sorry for the mashup there. Going to make sure I'm mashing ctrl-F5 more with Chrome again.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 14, 2010)

psari said:


> On the lights I'm still partial to the results from the Ceramic Metal Halides. Only hang up there is the ballast restrictions and the smaller bulb sizes available. But the results are nice. Extra spectrum, UV etc. Being happy with your results is a far better goal than trying to strive with world records or comparing yourself to the Jones'. Striving for quality over quantity sits better with me at least.


 If you need spectrum coverage like CMH in higher wattage u can use a dual arc hps/mh bulb...but only 1kw varieties, no luck for the 600w crowd.


----------



## psari (Jul 14, 2010)

Previously the cost of the bulbs really made me baulk on putting them through their paces. Still over $200 per on average now. I got suckered into CMH because someone handed me a crate of bulbs. Though I was happy enough with the results to dig on what people thought. Seems you love or hate the darn things. Thanks for the reminder though. Definitely a close match if you have a 1K setup. All threads need at least one diversion into "what"s better light" after they hit 100+ pages, no? *grins*


----------



## bohicular (Jul 25, 2010)

Whatsup Cruzer, I've read thru most of this thread, as well as your greenhouse, which are both excellent projects. Your attention to detail really shows. Congrats, and good luck on future grows. I'm hoping that my cabinet turns out as clean as yours


----------



## WaRpIg (Aug 26, 2010)

train track ? you mean trainwreck ? that the stain called trainwreck ...


cruzer101 said:


> 9-21-09
> 
> Temps 88 res 68°
> PPM's 660
> ...


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, the strain is called Train Wreck. It was a joke. 
A bunch of train wreck in a row I call my Train Track.
I guess it wasnt funny. Killer smoke though!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 26, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Yes, the strain is called Train Wreck. It was a joke.
> A bunch of train wreck in a row I call my Train Track.
> I guess it wasnt funny. Killer smoke though!


I caught it funny.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 27, 2010)

I am working on a fresh water feed to the cabs now. I got the r/o installed and a feed line ran to a res with a float valve. I still need to install a shut-off valve but the line works. I'm tired of hauling all that water. Now the res will top off itself. I picked up a 600w setup and i'm gonna give that a run. Been buzy with the greenhouse but the cabs will be up and running soon.


----------



## CabinetBuds (Aug 27, 2010)

SWEET!! I Wanna see more Cabs!!

Anxious... LOL!!


----------



## prop215q (Sep 7, 2010)

looks lik u got some shitty clones or ceeds


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks like you you don't know what your talking about and should have stayed in school.
I guess everyone is entitled to there opinion, even if they got their head up their ass.
Congrats, you are the first person I will use the ignore feature on.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2010)

prop215q said:


> looks lik u got some shitty clones or ceeds


Really where did that come from.Cruzer knows his shit.If he did get some shitty clones or seeds (not ceeds) i think he would know and admit it.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey whiteberry, your girls still watching the tube? lol
That was you wasnt it?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey whiteberry, your girls still watching the tube? lol
> That was you wasnt it?


??Im not sure i follow??


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 7, 2010)

It was a while back, I guess a year ago, I was at your thread and you had a pic of your girls, there was a TV in the background. We joked about them watching the tv. I thought it was you. Maybe not.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> It was a while back, I guess a year ago, I was at your thread and you had a pic of your girls, there was a TV in the background. We joked about them watching the tv. I thought it was you. Maybe not.


Oh okay that was me.Yeah i was taking a break from the site but im back now.Got some new babies going now.1 Super lemon haze and 1 kushberry just put to flower last night.Started 1x headband,1x og kush 18,1x white russian,1x cataract kush and 3 og kushx lemon larry og kush and chemdog d.Just waiting for the taproots to show then off in soil they go.


----------



## JACQO (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey cruzer think iv got a hemie m8 dose this look like its hemie? looks it to me View attachment 1164662 what do you think mate? that 1 assassin got bout 3 off them banannas comin out of where seeds normley go like lol so hope it isnt a C.D like. an my plants listen to music lmao seem to love it lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey Jacqo,
I wouldn't worry about it, from the looks of it you are pretty close to cutting. Not enough time to form seed. I have had herme's late in the game. no big deal, just smoked it up.


----------



## JACQO (Sep 21, 2010)

hey cruzer thanks bud i think i got abit of para with um thou lol i croped um all only had 10days left :S i croped them an there curein now next time thou i whont be soo para bout um soo late in the game they still stuck the circus together mate so im happy with that there covered in tricks neway but it milky n lookin today startin to change amber now im on crop 3 now thou 1st one under a light mate but there doing great got the light 3ft from tops of plant an there on 3rd set of leaves only 6days old now cruzer well chuffed lol


----------



## lilmafia513 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey cruzer things look great!!!
Been awhile since ive been here, so i thought id drop in on ya check out the ppp sog thread i got, i got my girl outside finally


----------



## Northgrowman (Oct 6, 2010)

Real nice set up


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 8, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I guess everyone is entitled to there opinion, even if they got their head up their ass.


Thus shitty ideas ..And I thought the train tracks thing was kinda funny Cruz. I haven't done anything on this thread but lurk. I think I should subscribe, I haven't been following it lately.. I want to see how you set up your water feed system when it's done


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 8, 2010)

Yea, this harvesting the greenhouse has kept me busy but I got the valves I need to hook up the r/o out here. I got a buncha stuff in the way I gotta move before I can run the line in. In the mean time they are being used as drying cabinets.





















​.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 8, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, this harvesting the greenhouse has kept me busy but I got the valves I need to hook up the r/o out here. I got a buncha stuff in the way I gotta move before I can run the line in. In the mean time they are being used as drying cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use the space ya got with your huge bounty you've got rollin in from that green house.. I've converted the shower that we don't use into my drying space for the upcoming harvests. Draped a piece of panda film over the front of the doors and tacked it up on the wall above where the tile ends. Hung a 4" desk fan at the top on the washcloth hook and cut a hole in the film behind it so it sucks in warmer dryer air near the ceiling. Left a crack in the door on the opposite side so the air can move out. Instant dry tent.


----------



## gumball (Oct 8, 2010)

hey cruzer, have you used HPS in your indoor grows?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sure, 400w hps. A few different bulbs. Sun Argo I think is the name of the one I like best.
I just bought a 600w off my nephew, gonna give that a shot once I get this all done.


----------



## gumball (Oct 9, 2010)

so did you like the CMH more or the HPS? I have a 100 watt 4000k CMH now, but may be putting together a second cabinet. it would be flower, and my current cab would be veg. these low watt CMH ballast wont do HPS too. so I am wondering if I should just get a bigger CMH, maybe 3000k temp for the new flower cabinet. or a 150 HPS for the flower cabinet?? i like the CMH so far, just wonder if the 3000k and 4000k mixed between 2 cabinets would be better. i appreciate your feedback, thanks a bunch!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, yea, I guess you didnt read the journal, no biggie.
I flowered with all three: HPS, CMH and T-5's. The CMH is powered by a 400w magnetic HPS ballast so it made it easy to switch between them.
HPS had the most yeild, CMH was about 20% less but more trichomes and better smoke. 
T-5's yield (about 200w) was about half of CMH but the most trich's and the best smoke out of all three. (30% 6500k and 70% 3000k)

T-5 shots,

























vid of back then.

[youtube]poyn7gdlbCA&hl[/youtube]


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice Cruzer.. This is something for some folks to keep in mind : though yield suffers some, you'll get great smoke from flourescents. They've got more in the way of light the plants "use" compared to HID, but lack the over-all intensity and penetration of HID lights. It's nice to see a plain jane comparison right here, interesting. Thanks Cruz


----------



## gumball (Oct 9, 2010)

i did peruse it somewhat, but no, i havent taken the time to read this one. i am trying to lessen my time on here a little, not that i dont like the place, but i spend quite a bit of time on here. i will probably read through it now that i am subscribed. i read long threads like this when i am at work  thanks for answering my questions though. i think i am going to stick with CMH, and get a 3000k bulb so i have one of each color. i will supplement my 3000k CMH flower cab with a couple CFL's.

oh, you think you'll be back in there anytime soon? i am sure if your greenhouse does ok through the winter there may not be a need than the safety factor.


----------



## JACQO (Oct 24, 2010)

yeah cruzer after my 1st crop with my 600w hps im gona get 2 t-5s for the flower room and 2 for veging. nowhere near as much tricks as what i got outside but thats cause no day light but the buds iv got are nice and big well alot biger than what i got outside lol and there some well nice tricky buds cruzer hoping il get buds like that when i get my t-5s inthere with me babys lol


----------



## r1tony (Dec 2, 2010)

+ rep.. good read and good grow. Peace.


----------



## lilzooty (Feb 4, 2011)

I know this is old but i dont know how to just send you a msg or pm ..so if you can add me on you tube..maybe you can help me out..much appreciated ..tearlessmario86


cruzer101 said:


> welcome to my dual cabinet grow. One just wasn't enough.
> 
> for those of you who were following my previous journal i will spare you the cabinet build
> i posted it here for those of you who are interested. dual cabinet build​
> ...


----------



## scunkworm (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi, and may i say from the looks of things you got an out of this world set up thats second to none.
I love the journal and would like to follow it as ive been looking in areoponic's, nothing like what you got there, im newish to the site and do know how to go about things-like following your grow.
I would be much more than very gratful if you could tell me how to follow this. Well its not gonna be anything like yours lol 
thanks man


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey scunk, Hasn't been much to follow here cause I built a greenhouse in my yard and I been growing out there.
I been using the cabs to germinate and veg in, then move them out there. I get six months of 12/12 so I get Winter Spring harvest then a full grow and harvest in the fall. I suppose I can sneak in another hydro grow in the big cab while the summer girls are growing out there.

There are links at the bottom of this post (sig) if you wanna check it out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice greenhouse cruzer, glad to see you're still pumping out dankness  I'll have to read through your greenhouse thread!


----------



## Fragglepops (May 13, 2011)

Shit man that's some set up.....not had time to read all 169 pages but you got yr shit sorted.........be my mr miyagi? haha Seriously tho nice as fook......if i had the pennies.......


----------



## cruzer101 (May 13, 2011)

Hey Fraggle, thanks for stoppin by. Yea well I didn't do it all at once. 
I started with that little cab and a 400w I got on ebay for $100


----------



## faller200 (Jun 27, 2011)

All we have after all this hard work is a smoke filled room and a pile of ashes


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nope, it hasn't been like that for me, I keep growing and getting more.
As a matter of fact I just vegged up three girls in my greenhouse and supercropped them for in the cab. Two Bubba kush and a Train wreck in 3 gallon smart pots. I just getting them in there tonight, had to move stuff around cause Im starting the screen at 2 feet so I wont be using my reflector.


----------



## dtp5150 (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks for reply to my outdoor flowering date question, your thread is actually what i read to realize it already happened lol. 

i have a greenhouse too! I made a little plan to take advantage of everything. any suggestion appreciated.

veg outdoors: may-july
flower outdoors: august-november

clone greenhouse: june-august
flower greenhouse: august-april

veg indoors: august-may
flower indoors: may-august

Happy growing!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cool man, You Too.


----------



## lukeyyy (Aug 13, 2011)

read a lot obviously dint go through the lot absolutly astounding!! congratulations


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey cruzer ill be back around to catch up, I've missed a lot lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 19, 2011)

lukeyyy said:


> read a lot obviously dint go through the lot absolutly astounding!! congratulations


Thanks man, don't blame ya for not reading everything, Took years to write it.



lilmafia513 said:


> Hey cruzer ill be back around to catch up, I've missed a lot lol


Dude! Where ya been?
Good to see ya back around bud.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 19, 2011)

I couldnt stop by without posting a few pics of what I got going now in my cab.

Soil grow, started them in my greenhouse, vegged to two feet then bent them over, put them in here under the screen.
We got two Bubba kush and one train wreck that are now about 6 weeks into flower. 
I been using earth juice nutes and hygrozyme and just started Chi ching. Man that stuff work great.























Seems I got two phenotypes with the bubba, one more pointed then the other.
















The train wreck is on the right, it looks like it doesn't have as many trichomes then the bubba but it does. 
There are more calexes and they are covered.









I been watering/feeding them all the same, looks like I can step it up on the train wreck.


----------



## MeistroMoney (Aug 20, 2011)

loooooooks goooood brehhh!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yea buddy, I tried growing in a cab without much air flow, didnt get much. Then I cut a hole in the floor under the cab and exhaust out the top. 
BIG difference.


----------



## Onlyoneman (Aug 21, 2011)

Damn man. I was here at RIU when you were getting this green house set up back a year or 2 ago. You sure have come a long way! Looks great, man. Keep up the good work! and keep coming with that bud porn!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 21, 2011)

Right on bud, yeah, been at it for a while now and luckily I learn from my mistakes. Gotta love that bud porn.


----------



## Rimiv (Aug 21, 2011)

I wish you put all the updates in the first thread dude, it's so hard to read it all like I did your other thread! 170 pages to fish through!

I'm going to do a similar aeroponic 1000w/1200w wardrobe/cabinet grow soon. It's going to be a little bigger, with the two cabinets joined. I'm going to construct it myself out of MDF. Still trying to figure out plans etc. before I order all the MDF! Plus it'll be for my new house, which I haven't even found yet haha! I'm looking at dimensions of about 8ft tall, 8ft wide, 4ft deep though.

I was looking at stinkbuddy's setup too, you've put me off though, so I'm probably going to use the same method you are. Plus I can't find the fence posts anywhere!

So expect an update in a few months time. I'm hoping to start building the cabinet by the end of the year, probably over Christmas, then gradually the clone veg and flower system by early next year (realistic deadlines!). Just got to make sure I have final plans ready by then!

PS. Your two cabinet threads are by far the best I have found. Kudos!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh, Thanks man. Yeah, I had a hell of a time finding those PVC fence post's, finally found them at Lowes and made one for my green house last winter.
It's all the same shit, just different shapes. Your plans will change depending on what you have to work with in the new place. Good luck man, ya get a journal going, post us a link.


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 9, 2011)

I have to say your build and grow threads are done very well. Great Job! I have never thought about doing a cab grow but you really showed how cool a cab grow can be. I have a little spaced planed out now.....lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 9, 2011)

Right on, It really worked out good for me. I got to keep my clothes in my closet.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 21, 2011)

This was the first thread of yours I had on my subscribed list. Anyway, I'm back and have a new grow room going on.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

Well good luck to ya Howzer. I'm outta here as of today.
Thread closed.


----------

